# Chiedo consigli e pareri sulla mia storia.



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Salve a tutti!
Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.

Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.

L’ho saputo a dicembre 2013 e la storia è durata circa sei mesi e, come mi ha detto mio marito, volutamente cercata da lui. Mi ha anche raccontato che le aveva comunque dichiarato che non mi avrebbe lasciata.

C’erano dei segnali di crisi, e mi addosso il cinquanta per cento di ciò che è successo. Sei giorni dopo averlo saputo, sono andata da una psicologa e ho incominciato una psicoterapia; mi sarebbe piaciuto, e l’ho anche chiesto a mio marito, fare terapia di coppia, ma lui sostiene di non aver bisogno dello psicologo.

Mi rammarico di non aver saputo cogliere i segnali prima del tradimento, e durante di non aver VOLUTO vedere. Quando l’ho saputo mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso. Mai e poi mai avrei creduto mio marito capace di un gesto del genere. Poi il dolore acuto, il dimagrimento, il piangere, il non dormire di notte e tutto il resto che chi ha provato sa bene. Ho trovato password e ho letto tutto quello che mi è stato possibile leggere, anche facendomi molto male, ma io dovevo sapere.

A gennaio lui mi dice che si sono lasciati. Gli credo e ricominciamo, ci riavviciniamo anche sessualmente ma a metà marzo scopro che si sentono ancora per telefono, per mail, che lui le ha fatto un regalo costoso e che si sono visti a pranzo. Non so se abbiano avuto anche rapporti sessuali. Io mi incavolo come una iena e minaccio la separazione. Da allora abbiamo un rapporto da vicini di casa. Ciao, ciao, vuoi il sale, passami l’acqua, come sta tua mamma, e cose così, perché io sono molto sulle mie.

Alla fine di aprile mi dice:” Le ho detto che mi devo prendere cura di te, e pare che lei l’abbia capito.” Insomma, sembra proprio che si siano lasciati. Nel frattempo però cambia tutte le password immaginabili e possibili, così non ho più la possibilità di sapere se sia vero o no.

Ora, a cinque mesi dalla scoperta, il dolore acuto non c’è più, ma adesso mio marito mi è del tutto indifferente.
Dopo tutto il dolore provato, scopro che non mi interessa più. Qualche settimana fa mi dava fastidio fisicamente.
Ora vi chiedo se qualcuno di voi che ha riprovato a rimettere in piedi un matrimonio è passato da questa condizione. Ho letto vari vostri interventi e mi è sembrato che chi ha riprovato è passato per stadi molto diversi fra di loro.
Datemi per favore un parere. Io sono molto indecisa se restare e cercare di mettere mano al mio matrimonio oppure separarmi.
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi!


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


ciao e benvenuta.

non capisco la sua affermazione (in neretto) con la quale lui comunica a lei di doversi prendere cura di te.
perchè? hai problemi di salute?


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

io sono stato tradito circa tre anni fa.
posso dire di avercela messa tutta per ricominciare,
 certo secondo le mie modalità, i miei gesti, le mie azioni.
pessimista e scettico di natura, un carattere difficile che sicuramente non aiuta a ricominciare.
Ecco se sei solare vedrai che sarà molto più facile, la forza la trovi dentro te, mica in tuo marito.
ma devi prendere atto e prima lo fai e meglio sarà, che non sarai mai più come prima.
non sarai migliore neanche da sola, anche se sei solare e ottimista.
nella coppia tutta la percezione viene proiettata e le certezze che prima ti sembravano
 di entrambi, ora le cercherai da sola. 
Questo posso dirlo con certezza, anche chi resta come ho fatto io, resta in fondo solo.
io non chiedo più niente, non mi domando più cosa o come... questo per sopravvivere, per non morire veramente.
mi ama, lo so e  la amo certo, ma l'amaro in bocca ti resterà per sempre.


p.s. dimenticavo...sono notoriamente una lagna, sensibile e crudele, schizoide e alcolizzato
 quindi non farci caso se prima o poi ti mando a fare in culo.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono stato tradito circa tre anni fa.
> posso dire di avercela messa tutta per ricominciare,
> certo secondo le mie modalità, i miei gesti, le mie azioni.
> pessimista e scettico di natura, un carattere difficile che sicuramente non aiuta a ricominciare.
> ...


Ciao!
 Anch'io ho un carattere difficile, ma devo ammettere che la forza, seppur tra mille difficoltà la sto trovando. 
In questo momento anch'io non chiedo più niente, ma mi domando ancora perchè, cosa, come, ho immagini davanti agli occhi, mi sveglio ancora pensando a loro due, ecc, ecc. Mi chiedo se mai passerà.
Io non so se lo amo ancora e soprattutto se lui mi ama, visto che si è innamorato perdutamente della tipa, a cui ha anche scritto fra le altre cose, che "sognava una moglie moderna e comprensiva che gli facesse vivere il suo amore con lei!"
Certo, comodo avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca!
Non capisco perchè non se ne è andato di casa a vivere con lei, che per altro gli aveva dichiarato la sua disponibilità a fare un figlio con lui.
So benissimo che non sarà più come prima. E che si sopravvive.
P.S. Anch'io sono notoriamente una lagna, e quindi se capiterà, ci manderemo reciprocamente! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Anch'io ho un carattere difficile, ma devo ammettere che la forza, seppur tra mille difficoltà la sto trovando.
> In questo momento anch'io non chiedo più niente, ma mi domando ancora perchè, cosa, come, ho immagini davanti agli occhi, mi sveglio ancora pensando a loro due, ecc, ecc. Mi chiedo se mai passerà.
> Io non so se lo amo ancora e soprattutto se lui mi ama, visto che si è innamorato perdutamente della tipa, a cui ha anche scritto fra le altre cose, che "sognava una moglie moderna e comprensiva che gli facesse vivere il suo amore con lei!"
> ...



ma glielo hai chiesto? ne avete parlato di queste cose?


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta.
> 
> non capisco la sua affermazione (in neretto) con la quale lui comunica a lei di doversi prendere cura di te.
> perchè? hai problemi di salute?


Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto!
No, non ho problemi di salute, anzi, sto benissimo. 
E' che penso che, siccome quando hanno iniziato la relazione, lui le ha scritto in una mail che voleva prendersi cura di lei (che effettivamente tanto centrata non è!), ora ha deciso di prendersi cura di me. 
Penso anche che si sia accorto di avermi trascurata, così come, però, avevo fatto anch'io.


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia, la tua storia per certi versi è molto simile alla mia. Non sono ancora arrivato alla rottura anche se ormai inizio a pensare che sia inevitabile. Lei ancora non sa che io so e come te ho DOVUTO leggere mail e chat per sapere, per capire. In realtà non ho capito niente.

Il fatto è che mi pare di capire che ormai tuo marito non ti interessi più. Figli non ne avete e comunque siete belli grandicelli e lo sarebbero anche i figli, se ci fossero. A questo punto forse dovresti lasciarlo e tornare a vivere.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma glielo hai chiesto? ne avete parlato di queste cose?


Sì, ma non mi ha risposto. O almeno, all'inizio, quando ho scoperto il fattaccio, gli ho chiesto di andarsene (tra pianti, lacrime e rock'n'roll), ma mi ha chiesto di non farlo scegliere.
Non ne abbiamo parlato lucidamente e pacatamente. Lui vorrebbe ricominciare così, facendo finta di niente, come se tutto fosse finito. Insomma, cosa vuoi che sia!
Invece io ho BISOGNO di elaborare il fatto, altrimenti so, conoscendomi, che starò male  in futuro.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per il benvenuto!
> No, non ho problemi di salute, anzi, sto benissimo.
> E' che penso che, siccome quando hanno iniziato la relazione, lui le ha scritto in una mail che voleva prendersi cura di lei (che effettivamente tanto centrata non è!), ora ha deciso di prendersi cura di me.
> Penso anche che si sia accorto di avermi trascurata, così come, però, avevo fatto anch'io.


non ho capito ...
ma tuo marito vuole prendersi cura di tutti?
oppure lei ha rifiutato e ha deciso di prendersi cura di te 
che stai bene?


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Apollonia, la tua storia per certi versi è molto simile alla mia. Non sono ancora arrivato alla rottura anche se ormai inizio a pensare che sia inevitabile. Lei ancora non sa che io so e come te ho DOVUTO leggere mail e chat per sapere, per capire. In realtà non ho capito niente.
> 
> Il fatto è che mi pare di capire che ormai tuo marito non ti interessi più. Figli non ne avete e comunque siete belli grandicelli e lo sarebbero anche i figli, se ci fossero. A questo punto forse dovresti lasciarlo e tornare a vivere.


No, non abbiamo figli, ma abbiamo 52 e 60 anni, ed è questo che mi frena. Io non ho altri parenti, e lui ne ha qualcuno ma lontano. Insomma, siamo soli.
Perchè non hai capito niente?


----------



## free (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ma non mi ha risposto. O almeno, all'inizio, quando ho scoperto il fattaccio, gli ho chiesto di andarsene (tra pianti, lacrime e rock'n'roll), ma mi ha chiesto di non farlo scegliere.
> Non ne abbiamo parlato lucidamente e pacatamente. Lui vorrebbe ricominciare così, facendo finta di niente, come se tutto fosse finito. Insomma, cosa vuoi che sia!
> Invece io ho BISOGNO di elaborare il fatto, altrimenti so, conoscendomi, che starò male  in futuro.



premesso che tu sei l'unica che può dire cosa va meglio per te, al tuo posto io starei a vedere come si comporta e soprattutto che sentimenti mi suscita il suo comportamento
però prima hai detto che ti è diventato indifferente, il che è un sintomo un po' grave, secondo me
ma nel senso che per es. non ti domandi più se ti tradisce ancora, se si vedono ancora?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Apollonia, la tua storia per certi versi è molto simile alla mia. Non sono ancora arrivato alla rottura anche se ormai inizio a pensare che sia inevitabile. Lei ancora non sa che io so e come te ho DOVUTO leggere mail e chat per sapere, per capire. In realtà non ho capito niente.
> 
> Il fatto è che mi pare di capire che ormai tuo marito non ti interessi più. Figli non ne avete e comunque siete belli grandicelli e* lo sarebbero anche i figli, se ci fossero. *A questo punto forse dovresti lasciarlo e tornare a vivere.


questo non è detto


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non abbiamo figli, ma abbiamo 52 e 60 anni, ed è questo che mi frena. Io non ho altri parenti, e lui ne ha qualcuno ma lontano. Insomma, siamo soli.
> Perchè non hai capito niente?


Perché in realtà più leggo e più non capisco cosa le passi per la testa, come possa amare me e dimostrarsi aperta ad incontrare l'altro e tradirmi. Non capisco perché se è consapevole che lui rappresenta un pericolo, una tentazione alla quale non crede di riuscire a sottrarsi, se ama me e tiene davvero a noi non allontani semplicemente la tentazione, esattamente come fa con i dolci che non tiene in case perché sa che poi difficilmente riuscirebbe a non mangiarli. Invece la tiene li e anzi alimenta la sua determinazione manifestandogli apertamente i suoi dubbi circa la sua capacità di resistergli se dovessero incontrarsi... Non capisco come io possa percepire il suo amore nei mie confronti quando alle mie spalle fa questi discorsi con l'altro.

Ma io la amo ancora e se potessi farei di tutto per salvare la nostra storia. Abbiamo anche due figli piccoli. Ma più vado avanti e più mi sembra che non ci sia niente da salvare, che lei sia frenata non tanto perché ama me e non vuole tradirmi, nonostante sia attratta dall'altro, ma solo dalla paura di essere scoperta e da meri calcoli opportunistici. Da quello che leggo dovrei mandarla subito affanculo, ma poi quando sono con lei cambia tutto. Sento il suo amore, o forse confondo il suo amore per quello che ormai è solo un grande affetto, un grande bene.

Ma qui parliamo di me e questo è il tuo thread. Posso capire la paura di restare sola, ma non lo sei già?


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> questo non è detto


Vero. Avrei dovuto aggiungere "probabilmente".


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non ho capito ...
> ma tuo marito vuole prendersi cura di tutti?
> oppure lei ha rifiutato e ha deciso di prendersi cura di te
> che stai bene?


Sì, è una persona che ha un grosso ego. 
No, no, lei non ha rifiutato. Anzi, fidanzata a sua volta, avrebbe proseguito bellamente la relazione, e sono sicura che se lui le avesse chiesto di andare a convivere, lei avrebbe accettato subito. 
Credo che lui non ci sia andato anche per una questione di età. Io gli ho detto che avrebbe risparmiato i soldi della badante.:mrgreen:
Lei, durante la relazione, ha fatto la parte della psicologa, e lui, pirla, le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli del nostro matrimonio, dicendole che era finita. Le ha raccontato cose molto intime di me e di noi due (cosa che non gli perdonerò mai), le ha scritto cose su di me che non si possono riportare, e le ha anche fatto leggere lettere che avrei scritto io a mio marito. Cosa che non ho mai fatto. Non son riuscita a scoprire quali lettere siano e se le abbia scritte lui e fatte passare per mie per farsi bello di fronte a lei.
C'è qualche bravo informatico che bazzica da queste parti?:carneval:


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ma non mi ha risposto. O almeno, all'inizio, quando ho scoperto il fattaccio, gli ho chiesto di andarsene (tra pianti, lacrime e rock'n'roll), ma mi ha chiesto di non farlo scegliere.
> Non ne abbiamo parlato lucidamente e pacatamente. Lui vorrebbe ricominciare così, facendo finta di niente, come se tutto fosse finito. Insomma, cosa vuoi che sia!
> Invece io ho BISOGNO di elaborare il fatto, altrimenti so, conoscendomi, che starò male  in futuro.


Benvenuta.

Io trovo assurdo tuo marito.

che significa 'non obbligarmi a scegluere'?

Voleva il tuo consenso per continuare a traditi? 
Io ti capisco.

tu dici di provare indifferenza ma non lo è. 

È Rabbia.  Delusione. Sapere che non sarà mai più come prima.

tutti i traditori tendono a minimizzare.

lui sostiene di non aver bisogno di un aiuto psicologico ma dovrebbe almeno chiarire con te perché ha cercato un altra.

tu non hai bisogno di cure.

hai bisogno di un.uomo che ti ami e di cui fidarti. 

Non avete figli e questo è un ostacolo in meno ma è anche un punto a tua sfavore resteresti sola lasciandolo.

te la senti?

Lavori?
?
Economicamente puoi permettertelo?


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> premesso che tu sei l'unica che può dire cosa va meglio per te, al tuo posto io starei a vedere come si comporta e soprattutto che sentimenti mi suscita il suo comportamento
> però prima hai detto che ti è diventato indifferente, il che è un sintomo un po' grave, secondo me
> ma nel senso che per es. non ti domandi più se ti tradisce ancora, se si vedono ancora?


No, quello me lo domando ancora.

Mi è indifferente proprio come persona. Non mi interessa più. Da metà marzo non ci tocchiamo più, nè baci, nè carezze nè tanto meno sesso. A volte lo guardo e penso che mi fa schifo perchè lo vedo a letto con la tipa,  a volte penso che lo dovrei lasciare, a volte mi verrebbe voglia di dargli due schiaffi. 
Lui, che era la persona di cui mi fidavo di più al mondo.
Che era la persona che stimavo di più.
Io, con il mio carattere ed il mio atteggiamento, forse non sono riuscita a dimostrargli l'amore che avevo per lui. E lui, che è uno a cui piace essere al centro dell'attenzione, si è sentito trascurato.
La psico mi dice che abbiamo entrambi problemi di comunicazione.
Anch'io propendo per l'idea di stare a vedere come si comporta, ma dovevi vedere come era affettuoso quando (l'ho saputo dopo, ovviamente) è tornato dal pranzo in cui le ha dato il regalo da trecento euro!


----------



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, quello me lo domando ancora.
> 
> Mi è indifferente proprio come persona. Non mi interessa più. Da metà marzo non ci tocchiamo più, nè baci, nè carezze nè tanto meno sesso. A volte lo guardo e penso che mi fa schifo perchè lo vedo a letto con la tipa,  a volte penso che lo dovrei lasciare, a volte mi verrebbe voglia di dargli due schiaffi.
> Lui, che era la persona di cui mi fidavo di più al mondo.
> ...


trecento euro??
e a te che regali fa?
io lo caccerei di casa per il regalo più che per il tradimento...


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Perché in realtà più leggo e più non capisco cosa le passi per la testa, come possa amare me e dimostrarsi aperta ad incontrare l'altro e tradirmi. Non capisco perché se è consapevole che lui rappresenta un pericolo, una tentazione alla quale non crede di riuscire a sottrarsi, se ama me e tiene davvero a noi non allontani semplicemente la tentazione, esattamente come fa con i dolci che non tiene in case perché sa che poi difficilmente riuscirebbe a non mangiarli. Invece la tiene li e anzi alimenta la sua determinazione manifestandogli apertamente i suoi dubbi circa la sua capacità di resistergli se dovessero incontrarsi... Non capisco come io possa percepire il suo amore nei mie confronti quando alle mie spalle fa questi discorsi con l'altro.


Uguale identico a mio marito!



Ataru ha detto:


> io la amo ancora e se potessi farei di tutto per salvare la nostra storia. Abbiamo anche due figli piccoli. Ma più vado avanti e più mi sembra che non ci sia niente da salvare, che lei sia frenata non tanto perché ama me e non vuole tradirmi, nonostante sia attratta dall'altro, ma solo dalla paura di essere scoperta e da meri calcoli opportunistici. Da quello che leggo dovrei mandarla subito affanculo, ma poi quando sono con lei cambia tutto. Sento il suo amore, o forse confondo il suo amore per quello che ormai è solo un grande affetto, un grande bene.
> 
> Ma qui parliamo di me e questo è il tuo thread. Posso capire la paura di restare sola, ma non lo sei già?


Sì. Mi spaventa il fatto di passare da coppia a single, mi spaventa il fatto di affrontare una vecchiaia completamente da sola, mi spaventa il fatto che rimarrei in una casa piena di ricordi. 
Io ricomincerei, ma solo se avessi la "certezza" che non si vedono, sentono, parlano più.
Sto cambiando andando dalla psico, lentamente ma sto cambiando e so che, pur con grandi sforzi riuscirei a superare la cosa, ma voglio che lui abbia la testa libera.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


Ho l'impressione che tu ti stia soltanto sfogando. 

Puoi soltanto decidere tu se mettere mano al tuo matrimonio, io eventualmente posso scriverti che la menzogna detta dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sembra un'altra presa per il culo clamorosa, "parlo del pranzo e del regalo, password ecc".


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lei, durante la relazione, ha fatto la parte della psicologa, e lui, pirla, le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli del nostro matrimonio, dicendole che era finita. Le ha raccontato cose molto intime di me e di noi due (cosa che non gli perdonerò mai), le ha scritto cose su di me che non si possono riportare, e le ha anche fatto leggere lettere che avrei scritto io a mio marito.


Madonna queste sono le cose per cui io alzerei le mani...io non capisco su che base la gente si permetta una roba simile...


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Io trovo assurdo tuo marito.
> 
> ...


Eh, anch'io lo trovo assurdo, ma è così.

Mi fa piacere sentire che non è indifferenza, ma rabbia e delusione di sapere che non sarà più come prima.
Ma perchè i traditori tendono a minimizzare? Me lo ha detto anche la psico questo. Mio marito non ha ancora capito il male che mi ha fatto, e forse non lo capirà mai. O forse sì.
Me lo ha detto perchè ha cercato questa: si è sentito trascurato, e poi ha fatto una sfida impossibile con se stesso: conquistare una trentenne.
Economicamente non ho problemi, per fortuna. Non nuoto nell'oro, eh, ma ho un lavoro che mi permette di mantenermi.
Io non ho bisogno uno che mi curi, ma ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi ami!


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì. Mi spaventa il fatto di passare da coppia a single, mi spaventa il fatto di affrontare una vecchiaia completamente da sola, mi spaventa il fatto che rimarrei in una casa piena di ricordi.
> Io ricomincerei, ma solo se avessi la "certezza" che non si vedono, sentono, parlano più.
> Sto cambiando andando dalla psico, lentamente ma sto cambiando e so che, pur con grandi sforzi riuscirei a superare la cosa, ma voglio che lui abbia la testa libera.


Perché credi che rimarresti comunque sola?

Se lui rifiuta la terapia di coppia, dicendo che lui non ha bisogno dello psicologo, dimostra, secondo me, poco interesse per un effettiva ricostruzione di un rapporto che sicuramente è danneggiato. Anche se davvero ritenesse di non averne bisogno, sarebbe un piccolo gesto da fare se davvero ci tenesse a ricostruire qualcosa con te.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> trecento euro??
> e a te che regali fa?
> io lo caccerei di casa per il regalo più che per il tradimento...


E' sempre stato molto generoso anche con me, e quel regalo era per una situazione importante. 
Ma il fatto è che lui non avrebbe neanche dovuto pensare di farle il regalo, indipendentemente dal costo.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che tu ti stia soltanto sfogando.
> 
> Puoi soltanto decidere tu se mettere mano al tuo matrimonio, io eventualmente posso scriverti che la menzogna detta dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sembra un'altra presa per il culo clamorosa, "parlo del pranzo e del regalo, password ecc".


Anche a me sembra una presa per i fondelli...è per quello che adesso non gli credo più.
Pensa che siamo andati qualche giorno in montagna in quel periodo, lui le ha mandato tutti giorni una foto con un commentino carino (credo) via Wa. Io l'ho scoperto solo dopo, in quanto il signore aveva memorizzato il  nome di lei sotto un nome falso.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna queste sono le cose per cui io alzerei le mani...io non capisco su che base la gente si permetta una roba simile...


Nn me lo dire!
Se non fosse per la violazione della privacy, per cui rischio la denuncia, pubblicherei certe cose che lei ha scritto, e sicuramente anche detto. Ma il più cretino fra i due è stato lui, perchè, come un pollo, c'è cascato in pieno.
Le ha raccontato tutto. In un wa lui le scrive "... e così in un'ora di telefonata, ti ho raccontato tutto il mio matrimonio."
Ma sei cretino? Ma invece di parlare di me, perchè non parlavate di voi?
Sai cosa mi ha risposto?
Che la sua vita per 24 anni si è svolta con me e quindi io ero una parte importante della sua vita.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Perché credi che rimarresti comunque sola?
> 
> Se lui rifiuta la terapia di coppia, dicendo che lui non ha bisogno dello psicologo, dimostra, secondo me, poco interesse per un effettiva ricostruzione di un rapporto che sicuramente è danneggiato. Anche se davvero ritenesse di non averne bisogno, sarebbe un piccolo gesto da fare se davvero ci tenesse a ricostruire qualcosa con te.


Bravo! Hai detto bene! *Se* ci tenesse a ricostruire. Ma lui non pensa che il nostro rapporto si sia danneggiato.
Vuole minimizzare e basta. 
Non so come si svolga la terapia di coppia, ma quella singola che sto facendo, ti scava dentro nel profondo (cosa di cui, per problemi miei, avevo comunque bisogno di fare) e secondo me, lui non vuole scavare un tubo!


----------



## mxbi (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Datemi per favore un parere. Io sono molto indecisa se restare e cercare di mettere mano al mio matrimonio oppure separarmi.


La cosa che dovresti fare e' quella classica che andrebbe bene nel 90% dei casi (ma quasi nessuno fa, nemmeno io l'ho fatto). Quando lui esce di casa domani mattina tu prendi dei sacchi di plastica, quelli grandi dell'immondizia, ci butti dentro tutta la sua roba e li metti fuori della porta. Poi chiami un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura. Stai sicura che lui, passato l'enorme stupore, tornerebbe da te strisciando e chiedendoti in lacrime di riprenderlo in casa.
Mi sa che l'hai sempre tenuto su un piedistallo, e lui lassu' ci sta benone, si gode una magnifica vista. Sarebbe ora che lo buttassi giu'.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, è una persona che ha un grosso ego.
> No, no, lei non ha rifiutato. Anzi, fidanzata a sua volta, avrebbe proseguito bellamente la relazione, e sono sicura che se lui le avesse chiesto di andare a convivere, lei avrebbe accettato subito.
> Credo che lui non ci sia andato anche per una questione di età. Io gli ho detto che avrebbe risparmiato i soldi della badante.:mrgreen:
> Lei, durante la relazione, ha fatto la parte della psicologa, e lui, pirla, le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli del nostro matrimonio, dicendole che era finita. Le ha raccontato cose molto intime di me e di noi due (cosa che non gli perdonerò mai), le ha scritto cose su di me che non si possono riportare, e le ha anche fatto leggere lettere che avrei scritto io a mio marito. Cosa che non ho mai fatto. Non son riuscita a scoprire quali lettere siano e se le abbia scritte lui e fatte passare per mie per farsi bello di fronte a lei.
> C'è qualche bravo informatico che bazzica da queste parti?:carneval:


Probabile si sia scritto le lettere da solo... Non credere sia così inusuale :smile:benvenuta :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nn me lo dire!
> Se non fosse per la violazione della privacy, per cui rischio la denuncia, pubblicherei certe cose che lei ha scritto, e sicuramente anche detto. Ma il più cretino fra i due è stato lui, perchè, come un pollo, c'è cascato in pieno.
> Le ha raccontato tutto. In un wa lui le scrive "... e così in un'ora di telefonata, ti ho raccontato tutto il mio matrimonio."
> Ma sei cretino? Ma invece di parlare di me, perchè non parlavate di voi?
> ...


Anche a me queste cose fanno incazzare


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

mxbi ha detto:


> La cosa che dovresti fare e' quella classica che andrebbe bene nel 90% dei casi (ma quasi nessuno fa, nemmeno io l'ho fatto). Quando lui esce di casa domani mattina tu prendi dei sacchi di plastica, quelli grandi dell'immondizia, ci butti dentro tutta la sua roba e li metti fuori della porta. Poi chiami un fabbro e fai cambiare la serratura. Stai sicura che lui, passato l'enorme stupore, tornerebbe da te strisciando e chiedendoti in lacrime di riprenderlo in casa.


Si dovrebbe fare, ma l'avvocato a cui mi sono rivolta mi ha sconsigliato fortemente di farlo, perchè in caso di separazione è un casino e lui avrebbe la meglio con un gesto del genere. La casa è sua al 50%.
Tu sei rimasta o sei andata?




mxbi ha detto:


> mi sa che l'hai sempre tenuto su un piedistallo, e lui lassu' ci sta benone, si gode una magnifica vista. Sarebbe ora che lo buttassi giu'.


Hai centrato il bersaglio!:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Uguale identico a mio marito!
> 
> 
> Sì. Mi spaventa il fatto di passare da coppia a single, mi spaventa il fatto di affrontare una vecchiaia completamente da sola, mi spaventa il fatto che rimarrei in una casa piena di ricordi.
> ...


Sei sicura che la loro Storia continui? 

Ricomincerei  e' in contrasto con tutto quello che hai scritto prima.

Ma capisco. 

Quando si scopre un tradimento,  un brutto tradimento, si passano vari stati d'animo.

Non è possibile non provare più niente da un giorno all'altro, a meno che lui non abbandoni la casa e diventi inutile cercare appunto di ricominciare.

Sul regalo fregatene. Sono solo soldi. Niente a confronto di quello che c'e' in ballo.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Probabile si sia scritto le lettere da solo... Non credere sia così inusuale :smile:benvenuta :smile:


Ah, bene! Così gli dico che non è neanche tanto originale! Ma non sono riuscita a trovarle, porca paletta!
Purtroppo ha una mail aziendale a cui io non riesco ad accedere e probabilmente le cose più "delicate" le ha salvate su di una chiavetta che lascia in ufficio.
Grazie per il benvenuta!


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei sicura che la loro Storia continui?
> 
> Ricomincerei  e' in contrasto con tutto quello che hai scritto prima.
> 
> ...


Non sono sicura che la loro storia continui, ma neanche che abbiano chiuso definitivamente. 
Il mio "ricomincerei" è dovuto al fatto che mi ha già detto una volta che era chiusa e invece...

Hai ragione: si attraversano degli stati d'animo che non penseresti neanche di poter provare. Se ripenso a qualche mese fa, mi domando come ho fatto ad andare a lavorare facendo finta di nulla. Piangevo in macchina all'andata, piangevo al ritorno, piangevo in bagno. Avevo due occhiaie che un panda mi faceva un baffo! E ci si sono messi di mezzo pure gli ormoni della pre-menopausa!
Per fortuna ho avuto un'amica ed un amico veramente degni di tale nome. Mi hanno aiutata anche solamente ascoltandomi piangente.
Sì, non si può provare niente da un giorno all'altro. Ma sai la cosa che più mi ha fatto male? Non è stato il tradimento fisico, ma la consapevolezza di aver accanto una persona che non ho più riconosciuto. Però mi sono chiesta se io non avessi costruito un'immagine di lui che non era la realtà. Mi son voltata indietro e mi sono domandata  chi avesse dormito con me per 24 anni. 
Mai, te lo giuro, avrei creduto di poterlo accusare di essere stato falso, bugiardo e ipocrita. Mi è sempre sembrata la persona più trasparente della terra. 
O forse è stato bugiardo con me solo nel periodo  in cui era presissimo per la tipa?

Del regalo a livello soldi non me ne frega niente, è il pensiero di fare il regalo e il gesto che non doveva fare.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

Cara Apollonia,
forse le mie parole ti suoneranno perlomeno improprie, ma voglio comunque scrivertele.
Io mi metto nei panni di un uomo, tuo marito, che non ti aveva mai tradita prima. Un uomo, quindi, che tu hai giustamente considerato un uomo serio, un buon compagno di vita, un alleato, insomma, la persona bella che stava con te, che è stata con te per 24 anni.
Avete una vita insieme. Questo non devi scordarlo in nessun istante. Non è un altro uomo quello che hai dinanzi ora. E' lo stesso uomo che hai conosciuto prima. 
E' però emerso ora un lato di lui che ha sconvolto non tanto l'immagine complessiva di lui che avevi, ma la superficie di quell'immagine, che si è intorbidata, come uno specchio d'acqua in cui non ti rifletti più, perché ci cade dentro un masso. E' l'immagine dai contorni spezzati che tu non vedi più. Ma lo specchio d'acqua è lo stesso di prima.
Perché ti dico questo? Perché dalla certezza che quello è l'uomo di sempre devi partire per ricominciare, se immagini con quell'uomo il tuo futuro. Il presente suggerirebbe solo disprezzo e calcoli sui prezzi (la solitudine, ecc.). Insomma, nienete a che fare con l'amore. 
L'amore perdona. Se non sei capace di questa preliminare operazione di pulizia di quello specchio d'acqua intorbidato, significa che questo tradimento è stata pietra dell'inciampo anche per te, perché ti costringe ad accorgerti di qualcosa di cui lui forse s'era accorto da prima, e cioè che tu non lo ami più.
La tua repulsione, la tua chiusura sono certamente effetto di un'offesa, di una ferita che hai subito. 
Ti è richiesta un'operazione di strabismo: con un occhio vedere l'offesa, la tua ferita; con l'altro vedere quell'uomo come un uomo, e, per di più, come l'uomo che hai scelto 24 anni fa.
Lui continua a scegliere te, anche se sicuramente è stato innamorato dell'altra. ma non è uno stupido: valuta l'assurdità della distanza tra sé e questa giovane donna. Sa che non può durare. 
Ti chiede di essergli, per una volta, madre.
Ci riesci?


----------



## Zod (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


Intanto questa voce che gira che anche il tradito ha le sue colpe è una balla colossale. In regime di libertà fisica chi tradisce non ha giustificazione. Che sia una debolezza, uno sbaglio, ci sta, ma va ammesso e vi si deve porre rimedio. Assunzione di responsabilità.

Recuperare il rapporto. Se si hanno figli è giusto tentare, per quanto difficile è un atto dovuto nei loro confronti. Responsabilità del genitore. Se non ci si riesce non ci si riesce e ci si separa.

Se non si hanno figli il problema non si pone. Valigie fuori dalla porta. Grazie, buon proseguimento e fanculo!

Fine.


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara Apollonia,
> forse le mie parole ti suoneranno perlomeno improprie, ma voglio comunque scrivertele.
> Io mi metto nei panni di un uomo, tuo marito, che non ti aveva mai tradita prima. Un uomo, quindi, che tu hai giustamente considerato un uomo serio, un buon compagno di vita, un alleato, insomma, la persona bella che stava con te, che è stata con te per 24 anni.
> Avete una vita insieme. Questo non devi scordarlo in nessun istante. Non è un altro uomo quello che hai dinanzi ora. E' lo stesso uomo che hai conosciuto prima.
> ...


Questo è verissimo. E' anche su questo che sto lavorando con la psicologa.
Ricordo un intervento, forse di Sole, che diceva che la prima volta che era andata dalla psicologa le aveva detto che bisognava capire perchè avesse avuto le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi.
Ecco, io devo ancora capirlo questo, almeno del tutto e fino in fondo. Però perchè tradire? Perchè non prendermi "a schiaffi" e dirmi che per lui quella situazione non andava più bene? 
Sai cosa gli ho detto? Sarei stata più felice se il tradimento lo avesse fatto e non me lo avesse detto/fatto capire. Che l'abbia fatto per farmi male, per punirmi?



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti è richiesta un'operazione di strabismo: con un occhio vedere l'offesa, la tua ferita; con l'altro vedere quell'uomo come un uomo, e, per di più, come l'uomo che hai scelto 24 anni fa.
> Lui continua a scegliere te, anche se sicuramente è stato innamorato dell'altra. ma non è uno stupido: valuta l'assurdità della distanza tra sé e questa giovane donna. Sa che non può durare.
> Ti chiede di essergli, per una volta, madre.
> Ci riesci?


Forse. E solo per una volta. Io non sono molto materna già di mio. Non ho avuto figli e questo mi ha ancor più allontanata dallo stereotipo. Ma vorrei che lui capisse che io ci posso essere per lui, ma non voglio condividerlo. E' questa la cosa che non mi piace. E poi non sono così sicura che lui mi ami. Anche se capisco che dopo 24 anni ci può stare. Però penso anche che con sacrificio e impegno ci si possa re-innamorare del proprio partner.
Grazie comunque del tuo intervento. Non mi sono iscritta e ho postato per sentirmi dire poverina, poverina, ma anche, e forse soprattutto, per sentire parole improprie, ma che fanno riflettere.:forza:


----------



## Apollonia (14 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Intanto questa voce che gira che anche il tradito ha le sue colpe è una balla colossale. In regime di libertà fisica chi tradisce non ha giustificazione. Che sia una debolezza, uno sbaglio, ci sta, ma va ammesso e vi si deve porre rimedio. Assunzione di responsabilità.
> 
> Recuperare il rapporto. Se si hanno figli è giusto tentare, per quanto difficile è un atto dovuto nei loro confronti. Responsabilità del genitore. Se non ci si riesce non ci si riesce e ci si separa.
> 
> ...


Io la pensavo esattamente come te prima di essere tradita. Quando invece è successo, ho capito che anche io avevo le mie responsabilità. 
Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che chi tradisce non ha giustificazione. 
Ma io, non so neanche perchè, non ho avuto la reazione che mi sarei aspettata da me stessa, cioè buttarlo fuori dalla porta, ma ho pensato perchè lo avesse fatto, e mi sono rivista nell'ultimo anno prima della faccenda. E ho capito.
Certo, è stata durissima e lo è ancora moltissimo, ma penso più adesso alla separazione che quattro mesi fa. Considera anche che io sono figlia di genitori separati. E che non siamo trentenni  per cui è più semplice "rifarsi" una vita.
A volte le situazioni bisogna proprio viverle sulla propria pelle per giudicare.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Etrusco (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io la pensavo esattamente come te prima di essere tradita. Quando invece è successo, ho capito che anche io avevo le mie responsabilità.
> Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che chi tradisce non ha giustificazione.
> Ma io, non so neanche perchè, non ho avuto la reazione che mi sarei aspettata da me stessa, cioè buttarlo fuori dalla porta, ma ho pensato perchè lo avesse fatto, e mi sono rivista nell'ultimo anno prima della faccenda. E ho capito.
> Certo, è stata durissima e lo è ancora moltissimo, ma penso più adesso alla separazione che quattro mesi fa. Considera anche che io sono figlia di genitori separati. E che non siamo trentenni  per cui è più semplice "rifarsi" una vita.
> ...


Diciamo che se non l'hai allontanato finora presa dalla rabbia com'eri, e' difficile tu lo faccia in futuro.
Forse la rabbia che provi adesso verrà piano piano soppiantata dal dolore.
con la rabbia e' difficile convivere, con il dolore ci si sopravvive e anche male, ma almeno ci si convive
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo. E' anche su questo che sto lavorando con la psicologa.
> Ricordo un intervento, forse di Sole, che diceva che la prima volta che era andata dalla psicologa le aveva detto che bisognava capire perchè avesse avuto le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi.
> Ecco, io devo ancora capirlo questo, almeno del tutto e fino in fondo. Però perchè tradire? Perchè non prendermi "a schiaffi" e dirmi che per lui quella situazione non andava più bene?
> Sai cosa gli ho detto? Sarei stata più felice se il tradimento lo avesse fatto e non me lo avesse detto/fatto capire. Che l'abbia fatto per farmi male, per punirmi?


No, non per punirti, o non certo scientemente, non credo... Puoi accettare che si sia innamorato? Sai cosa vuol dire "innamorato"...: vuol dire perdere la testa, alla lettera!, anche a sessant'anni, così come a venti. Uguale. 
Solo che a sessant'anni è più pazzesco, anche per chi lo vive, che a venti, soprattutto se di quella sensazione ti eri completamente scordato, nel senso che proprio nemmeno più l'avresti riconosciuta se non proprio andandoci a sbattere contro... Credo gli si sia scombussolato tutto, ma proprio tutto: gli innamoramenti senili sono pesantissimi, perché complicati dall'interiore, sottaciuto, senso della propria finitudine, dell'appuntamento definitivo, anche se non ce lo si dice.... Come a te ora si è scombussolato tutto, con la enorme differenza che lui probabilmente gioiva stupidamente e beatamente come un mentecatto felice, mentre tu ti sei scarnificata e ichiodata a martellate sul dolore. 
Prova a pensare che quel masso che è caduto nello specchio liscio sia precipitato dall'alto, come un segno non contro voi due ma _per_ voi due. Prova -anche se è difficilissimo- a immaginarlo un segno e solo un segno. 
Se ti metti in questa prospettiva, lui leggerà in te una morbidezza che lo sorprenderà e .. potreste reinnamorarvi davvero. Io lo credo, dopo 24 anni e SOPRATTUTTO perché non avete figli.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Forse. E solo per una volta. Io non sono molto materna già di mio. Non ho avuto figli e questo mi ha ancor più allontanata dallo stereotipo. Ma vorrei che lui capisse che io ci posso essere per lui, ma non voglio condividerlo.


Questo è il secondo capitolo della ricostruzione. Se da parte sua non c'è un'onesta e consapevole ed esplicitata forma di comprensione dei reali confini di questa sua avventura, il tuo lavoro su te stessa sarà stato inutile; però a quel punto potrai disinnamorarti completamente di un uomo che a quel punto sì dimostrerà di credere davvero di poter sconfiggere la morte con una storia d'amore nuova che non dà nessuna garanzia di durare. A quel punto in te potrebbe subentrare la delusione intellettuale al posto di quella emotiva. E quella intellettuale, almeno per me, è senza ritorni.


----------



## Spider (14 Maggio 2014)

insomma come vedi,
 armati da crocerossina... prendi la veste bianca, 
accudisci quest'uomo di 60 anni, preparagli la minestra,
 poverino, 
ha preso una botta,
 che si chiama innamoramento.
e che fai non capisci?
non comprendi?
ma allora sei pure insensibile???
oltre che frigida.


----------



## Zod (14 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io la pensavo esattamente come te prima di essere tradita. Quando invece è successo, ho capito che anche io avevo le mie responsabilità.
> Ti capisco benissimo quando dici che chi tradisce non ha giustificazione.
> Ma io, non so neanche perchè, non ho avuto la reazione che mi sarei aspettata da me stessa, cioè buttarlo fuori dalla porta, ma ho pensato perchè lo avesse fatto, e mi sono rivista nell'ultimo anno prima della faccenda. E ho capito.
> Certo, è stata durissima e lo è ancora moltissimo, ma penso più adesso alla separazione che quattro mesi fa. Considera anche che io sono figlia di genitori separati. E che non siamo trentenni  per cui è più semplice "rifarsi" una vita.
> ...


Anche io passai per quella fase, ci passano tutti, il tentativo di trovare il perchè, assumersi delle colpe, giustificare in parte. Poi passa e ti rendi conto di esserti fidata di una persona che non meritava la tua fiducia. Devi essere certa di voler recuperare il rapporto, ma anche in questo caso non sarà facile. Io ci provai ma alla fine la decisione di chiudere non fu presa da me. Per quanto ero contrario a tale decisione, visto che abbiamo una figlia, con il senno di poi è stato meglio così. Ma non è che il dolore passi, che lo superi, resterà sempre li come un momento spiacevole della vita. Ma se il presente ci piace il passato è sempre accettabile. Quindi costruisciti un futuro/presente in cui tu possa essere felice, ed anche il tradimento che hai subito, rappresenterà solo un punto di passaggio difficile ad una vita migliore.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, anch'io lo trovo assurdo, ma è così.
> 
> Mi fa piacere sentire che non è indifferenza, ma rabbia e delusione di sapere che non sarà più come prima.
> Ma perchè i traditori tendono a minimizzare? Me lo ha detto anche la psico questo. Mio marito non ha ancora capito il male che mi ha fatto, e forse non lo capirà mai. O forse sì.
> ...



I traditori, quasi tutti, negano anche l'evidente, forse per autoassolversi.

Pure mio marito mi ha tradita con una piccolina, all'inizio della loro storia, lei 24 lui 54, l'unica differenza è che è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui, ha fatto di tutto lei per andarci a letto, saputo da altra persona che in quel periodo li frequentava entrambi a cui lei chiedeva tutto di mio marito, comunque anche lui 'dopo' mi ha detto che gli sembrava impossibile che una cosi giovane lo desiderasse, che lui non ha cercato nessuna ma dopo qualche mese è successo. Non ha però assolutamente trovato giustificazioni e dato responsabilità a me, perchè nel nostro caso non c'era proprio niente che non funzionasse. 
Pure lui non si è reso conto del male, anzi, in una delle furiose litigate che sono seguite, se ne è uscito scusandosi e dicendomi che non avrebbe mai pensato sarei stata tanto male...................assurdo.
Le parole esatte furono 'mi stai dando prova di un amore immenso'. Da strozzarlo.
Il problema è che chi viene tradito vuole scoprire il più possibile, poi quello che si scopre ci si ritorce contro, ci fa soffrire, continua a tornarci in testa anche dopo anni, diventa un martello pneumatico. Soprattutto il primo anno. Ma del tutto non ci abbandona mai. Non se eravamo innamorate.

Poi si sceglie.

Nel mio caso il suo tradimento  durato troppo, troppe bugie, tra alti e bassi, tutti miei.

La mia storia è condizionata dal fatto che mio marito non lavora, ci siamo separati legalmente ma lui  ancora con me.

Ogni storia  è diversa.

Nel tuo caso non capisco perchè tuo marito ti abbia mentito per poi continuare,  ancora più difficile ricostruire se vi eravate riavvicinati e poi scoprire che mente e la vede e sente ancora.

Però lo conosci tu, scuotilo, cerca di capire cosa prova per te.

Sessantanni sono troppi per pensare di mettersi 'seriamente' con una di 30.
A meno che non si cerchi una badante, come dici tu.

Non so come sia tuo marito tra le mura domestiche, il mio sono certa sarebbe durato un mese se si fosse messo con la piccolina, però non ci ha mai neppure pensato. Era lei ad illudersi, fino all'ultimo, infatti disperata mi ha telefonato, dopo quasi sei anni di storia. Poco centrata anche questa visto che nessuno dei due aveva un lavoro, lavoro serio.

Forse dovresti provare a partire per qualche settimana, da sola, per capire cosa provi ancora per lui e se vale la pena lottare per stare insieme, o se sola staresti meglio.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

anche se il motivo è spiacevole, benvenuta ... 


Ci sono sempre vari fattori da considerare. Soprattutto dopo così tanto tempo, che si è assieme. 
Tra le righe, non leggo del vero impegno da parte di tuo marito. Ma forse, ancora non ha realizzato. 
D'accordo, che lui non sente il bisogno di uno psicologo per se. Ma si tratta del VOI, e di te. Ben altra cosa. 
E anche che abbia continuato, nonostante ti ha fatto credere di aver chiuso. È come un doppio inganno. 
Da un altro lato, lui vuole rimanere, e ha anche detto, che ha raccontato di te, perché tu fai parte della sua vita. Pesante, sotto un punto di vista, ma esprime anche, che tu fai parte di lui ... 

È difficile. Perché l'eta e tutta la questione di non avere famiglia, pesa. Anche se si hanno rapporti sociali. 
Prenditi del tempo. Osserva lui, come si pone e cosa intende fare per recuperare. Prova a capire, se per 
lui sei importante, se ti ama. Perché da sola, è impossibile recuperare un rapporto. Bisogna essere in due. 
Puoi anche prendere in considerazione, che ci sono vari modi, per stare assieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Diciamo che se non l'hai allontanato finora presa dalla rabbia com'eri, e' difficile tu lo faccia in futuro.
> Forse la rabbia che provi adesso verrà piano piano soppiantata dal dolore.
> con la rabbia e' difficile convivere, con il dolore ci si sopravvive e anche male, ma almeno ci si convive
> in bocca al lupo


No, è proprio questo il punto. Il dolore provato all'inizio mi ha impedita di essere lucida e di capire. 
Poi piano piano, anche grazie alla psicoterapia, ho capito tante cose su di me, di lui e sul nostro rapporto.
E sono sicuramente più pronta ad andarmene adesso che cinque mesi fa.
Grazie per l'in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non per punirti, o non certo scientemente, non credo... Puoi accettare che si sia innamorato? Sai cosa vuol dire "innamorato"...: vuol dire perdere la testa, alla lettera!, anche a sessant'anni, così come a venti. Uguale.
> Solo che a sessant'anni è più pazzesco, anche per chi lo vive, che a venti, soprattutto se di quella sensazione ti eri completamente scordato, nel senso che proprio nemmeno più l'avresti riconosciuta se non proprio andandoci a sbattere contro... Credo gli si sia scombussolato tutto, ma proprio tutto: gli innamoramenti senili sono pesantissimi, perché complicati dall'interiore, sottaciuto, senso della propria finitudine, dell'appuntamento definitivo, anche se non ce lo si dice....


Penso anch'io che non sia stata una punizione del conscio. So benissimo cosa vuol dire innamoramento e ho visto cosa produce su un uomo di 60 anni. Si comportava peggio di un ragazzino di 15. Cellulare sempre in mano, bigliettini, mail telefonate chilometriche, eccc.


Fantastica ha detto:


> a te ora si è scombussolato tutto, con la enorme differenza che lui probabilmente gioiva stupidamente e beatamente come un mentecatto felice, mentre tu ti sei scarnificata e ichiodata a martellate sul dolore.


Esatto!



Fantastica ha detto:


> Prova a pensare che quel masso che è caduto nello specchio liscio sia precipitato dall'alto, come un segno non contro voi due ma _per_ voi due. Prova -anche se è difficilissimo- a immaginarlo un segno e solo un segno.
> Se ti metti in questa prospettiva, lui leggerà in te una morbidezza che lo sorprenderà e .. potreste reinnamorarvi davvero. Io lo credo, dopo 24 anni e SOPRATTUTTO perché non avete figli.


L'ho pian piano capito che è un "segno", e che è stato qualcosa che forse ci DOVEVA capitare.
Ma ti assicuro che per un caratteraccio come il mio è difficile da accettare! Ma ci sto lavorando, eh!





Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è il secondo capitolo della ricostruzione. Se da parte sua non c'è un'onesta e consapevole ed esplicitata forma di comprensione dei reali confini di questa sua avventura, il tuo lavoro su te stessa sarà stato inutile;


Esatto! E io penso che lui questa consapevolezza non l'abbia ancora raggiunta. Spero che la realizzi. E' anche per questo che avrei voluto fare psicoterapia insieme.



Fantastica ha detto:


> però a quel punto potrai disinnamorarti completamente di un uomo che a quel punto sì dimostrerà di credere davvero di poter sconfiggere la morte con una storia d'amore nuova che non dà nessuna garanzia di durare. A quel punto in te potrebbe subentrare la delusione intellettuale al posto di quella emotiva. E quella intellettuale, almeno per me, è senza ritorni.


Ti abbraccio forte per queste parole!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> insomma come vedi,
> armati da crocerossina... prendi la veste bianca,
> accudisci quest'uomo di 60 anni, preparagli la minestra,
> poverino,
> ...


Uhhh, se tu mi conoscessi! Ti assicuro che sono tutto tranne che crocerossina! Ti assicuro che una parte di responsabilità ce l'ho anch'io. 
Forse sono insensibile, ma NON sono frigida!!!:mrgreen:
P.S. Incominciamo bene!!!:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche io passai per quella fase, ci passano tutti, il tentativo di trovare il perchè, assumersi delle colpe, giustificare in parte. Poi passa e ti rendi conto di esserti fidata di una persona che non meritava la tua fiducia. Devi essere certa di voler recuperare il rapporto, ma anche in questo caso non sarà facile. Io ci provai ma alla fine la decisione di chiudere non fu presa da me. Per quanto ero contrario a tale decisione, visto che abbiamo una figlia, con il senno di poi è stato meglio così. Ma non è che il dolore passi, che lo superi, resterà sempre li come un momento spiacevole della vita. Ma se il presente ci piace il passato è sempre accettabile. Quindi costruisciti un futuro/presente in cui tu possa essere felice, ed anche il tradimento che hai subito, rappresenterà solo un punto di passaggio difficile ad una vita migliore.


]
Vedi, non sapevo che si passasse per questa fase. 
Sono certa di voler recuperare? Adesso no, ma non sono neanche certa del contrario.Vado con i piedi di piombo, consapevole che ci sarà ancora da lavorare, soprattutto su me stessa.
Il dolore secondo me, invece, si supera. Il tradimento è simile ad un lutto, e va elaborato. Ognuno con i propri tempi.
Non lo dimentichi, certo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se il motivo è spiacevole, benvenuta ...


Grazie!




sienne ha detto:


> Ci sono sempre vari fattori da considerare. Soprattutto dopo così tanto tempo, che si è assieme.
> Tra le righe, non leggo del vero impegno da parte di tuo marito. Ma forse, ancora non ha realizzato.
> D'accordo, che lui non sente il bisogno di uno psicologo per se. Ma si tratta del VOI, e di te. Ben altra cosa.
> E anche che abbia continuato, nonostante ti ha fatto credere di aver chiuso. È come un doppio inganno.
> Da un altro lato, lui vuole rimanere, e ha anche detto, che ha raccontato di te, perché tu fai parte della sua vita. Pesante, sotto un punto di vista, ma esprime anche, che tu fai parte di lui ...


Anche secondo me non c'è vero impegno da parte di mio marito, un po' perchè non ha ancora realizzato, un po' perchè ha minimizzato la cosa...



sienne ha detto:


> È difficile. Perché l'eta e tutta la questione di non avere famiglia, pesa. Anche se si hanno rapporti sociali.
> Prenditi del tempo. Osserva lui, come si pone e cosa intende fare per recuperare. Prova a capire, se per
> lui sei importante, se ti ama. Perché da sola, è impossibile recuperare un rapporto. Bisogna essere in due.
> Puoi anche prendere in considerazione, che ci sono vari modi, per stare assieme ...
> ...


Sì, infatti è una situazione difficile, lo capisco ed è anche per questo che ho scritto in un forum.
E sì anche al fatto che mi prenderò tutto il tempo possibile per capire.
Sicuramente il nostro modo di stare insiem cambierà. Dovrò capire se mi piacerà ancora.

P.S: ringrazio tutti per aver risposto. Mi avete dato tanti spunti di riflessione. Sono al lavoro, ma in "incognito".
Vi rileggerò stasera, ma non smettete di scrivere! 


 	 		 			:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> insomma come vedi,
> armati da crocerossina... prendi la veste bianca,
> accudisci quest'uomo di 60 anni, preparagli la minestra,
> poverino,
> ...


La vedo come te.
Mi sto riservando di intervenire.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


Ciao Apollonia!

Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
Gli errori si accumulano nel tempo che passa, nelle stagioni che ci riscaldano la pelle e ci raffreddano il cuore se siamo soli, anche in mezzo a tanta gente, sulla sabbia d'Agosto o che ci fanno da sciarpa, comprata perchè nessuno ha pensato a noi mentre sferruzzava, quando camminiamo lungo strade bianche di neve, e sbagliamo tanto più avremmo dovuto imparare a non farlo, perchè ad un certo punto anche le piccole cose fanno male e quelle grandi sono capaci di uccidere.
Gli errori grandi di chi ti sta vicino allora li devi rimpicciolire, non perchè facciamo meno male, ma perchè tu non ne muoia, perchè anche la solitudine è morte.
Chi ti vuole bene a modo suo talvolta è meglio di chi non ti vuole bene in nessun modo, anche se è tanto stupido da farti perdere la stima o tanto egoista da fartela raddoppiare, quando non servirebbe o quando non avrebbe altro scopo che riempire certi vuoti che non hai più la forza di ricolmare in altro modo.
E, un po' come nelle famiglie di una volta dove si litigava sempre ma non ci si separava mai, forse ritorna tutta la voglia di vedersi un domani come nelle fotografie dei nostri nonni, che ne hanno fatte e passate tante, ma, coi loro vestiti fuori moda e quegli occhi che guardavano lontano, non hanno mai smesso di camminare vicini.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


post meraviglioso.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...



:up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se il motivo è spiacevole, benvenuta ...
> 
> ...


Più che lei è lui che deve andare dallo psicologo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


davvero un gran bello spunto di riflessione :smile:


----------



## Etrusco (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


teoricamente ineccepibile. Teoricamente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


Bello. Un po' ovvio.
Però quel modo deve essere apprezzabile dall'oggetto del bene.
C'è chi vuole bene a modo sui picchiando, chi umiliando, chi disinteressandosi della sensibilità e dei bisogni.
Bello. Mi sembra un far balenare la paura della solitudine.
Ovvio per ovvio: meglio soli che male accompagnati.
Ognuno decide cosa è bene per sé.
Il mondo non è un deserto e ci sono tante persone che possono volerci bene, magari meno formalmente e ufficialmente ma senza farci del male.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I traditori, quasi tutti, negano anche l'evidente, forse per autoassolversi.
> 
> Pure mio marito mi ha tradita con una piccolina, all'inizio della loro storia, lei 24 lui 54, l'unica differenza è che è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui, ha fatto di tutto lei per andarci a letto, saputo da altra persona che in quel periodo li frequentava entrambi a cui lei chiedeva tutto di mio marito, comunque anche lui 'dopo' mi ha detto che gli sembrava impossibile che una cosi giovane lo desiderasse, che lui non ha cercato nessuna ma dopo qualche mese è successo. Non ha però assolutamente trovato giustificazioni e dato responsabilità a me, perchè nel nostro caso non c'era proprio niente che non funzionasse.
> Pure lui non si è reso conto del male, anzi, in una delle furiose litigate che sono seguite, se ne è uscito scusandosi e dicendomi che non avrebbe mai pensato sarei stata tanto male...................assurdo.
> Le parole esatte furono 'mi stai dando prova di un amore immenso'. Da strozzarlo.


Anche mio marito si è stupito del mio dolore. E anche noi facciamo furiose litigate. L'ultima alle due di notte. Non so cosa abbiano pensato i vicini. Io fossi stata in loro forse avrei chiamato il 113.



disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi viene tradito vuole scoprire il più possibile, poi quello che si scopre ci si ritorce contro, ci fa soffrire, continua a tornarci in testa anche dopo anni, diventa un martello pneumatico. Soprattutto il primo anno. Ma del tutto non ci abbandona mai. Non se eravamo innamorate.


Lo so, ma io in tutte le cose voglio sapere. Mia mamma mi aveva detto di non leggere più niente. Ma io sono diventata peggio di San Tommaso, e infatti ho scoperto regalo e pranzo. 



disincantata ha detto:


> Poi si sceglie.
> 
> Nel mio caso il suo tradimento  durato troppo, troppe bugie, tra alti e bassi, tutti miei.
> 
> ...


Forse ha mentito più a se stesso, nel senso che pensava di essere fuori dal ciclone ma non lo era. E lei ha assunto la parte della sedotta e abbandonata. E lui non ha avuto la capacità di troncare di netto.



disincantata ha detto:


> Però lo conosci tu, scuotilo, cerca di capire cosa prova per te.
> 
> Sessantanni sono troppi per pensare di mettersi 'seriamente' con una di 30.
> A meno che non si cerchi una badante, come dici tu.
> ...


Penso che anche mio marito non sarebbe durato più di un mese, nonostante lei lo avesse invitato più volte a valutare la loro convivenza con eventuale erede. Anche lei si è illusa parecchio ma ha fatto tutto da sola, nel senso che mio marito non le ha mai promesso niente. Lei fantasticava! 



disincantata ha detto:


> Forse dovresti provare a partire per qualche settimana, da sola, per capire cosa provi ancora per lui e se vale la pena lottare per stare insieme, o se sola staresti meglio.


A questo ho pensato parecchio. Provare a fare le ferie separati. Poi però penso che potrebbe essere un periodo di avvicinamento, in cui potremmo parlare senza condizionamenti di sveglie e impegni lavorativi.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


però che tristezza


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

A questo ho pensato parecchio. Provare a fare le ferie separati. Poi però penso che potrebbe essere un periodo di avvicinamento, in cui potremmo parlare senza condizionamenti di sveglie e impegni lavorativi.[/QUOTE]

Io lo scorso mese di settembre ho fatto un viaggio all'estero con mio marito, nel mio caso è stato peggio.

non abbiamo mai litigato ma troppo silenzio sull'argomento. 

Al ritorno sono scappata al mare. 

oggi potrei andare ovunque con lui ma perché penso solo a stare bene.

Per parlare senza condizionamenti ci vuole la voglia da parte loro, noi ne abbiamo fin troppa.  Pensaci bene.

non è questione di tempo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


Mi sono commossa per questo tuo scritto!
E' proprio perchè siamo "soli" che non ho deciso subito di separarmi. Volevo capire prima bene come si potesse uscire da quello che mio marito stesso ha definito un tornado.
Sono d'accordo quando dici che gli errori li commettiamo tutti, e che dovremmo rimpicciolire quelli delle persone che ci stanno vicino, anche perchè ci sono disgrazie e dolori ben peggiori di un tradimento.
Ma non è facile e bisogna lavorare molto su se stessi. La mia psico dice che i cambiamenti si possono fare, ma costano in termini di dolore. Mi ha detto anche di vedere il mio matrimonio come una pianta trascurata per troppo tempo e lasciata senza acqua e senza fertilizzante. Di incominciare ad annaffiare e a concimare. Anche senza di lui, per adesso. Perchè se noi cambiamo (veramente, non solo a parole) anche l'altro automaticamente cambia.
Ma non è facile. Bisogna un po' "violentarsi" e sforzarsi di essere umili.


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...




mamma mia Rabby, come sei diventato buono!!!!
mentre leggevo, mi sentivo sciogliermi piano, piano...e io che ero partito tutto incazzoso, stasera...
altro che...meglio soli che male accompagnati.
Qui è tutto un elogio alla vita in comune, vada come vada, per quello che è stato e per quello che sarà.
...meglio insieme anche se male accompagnati, 
specialmente se ci si vuole ancora bene.
in fondo al bene ognuno darà la sua personalissima motivazione.
sei un portento.:up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io lo scorso mese di settembre ho fatto un viaggio all'estero con mio marito, nel mio caso è stato peggio.
> 
> non abbiamo mai litigato ma troppo silenzio sull'argomento.


Questo è ciò che non voglio. Non voglio silenzio sull'argomento. Invece mi pare che lui tenda a questo.



disincantata ha detto:


> Al ritorno sono scappata al mare.
> 
> oggi potrei andare ovunque con lui ma perché penso solo a stare bene.
> 
> ...


Ecco, ci vuole la voglia da parte loro. In questo momento so che litigheremmo tutte le volte che ne avessimo l'occasione. Io divento molto aggressiva, urlo e dico cose di cui poi mi pento.
Mi piacerebbe invece discuterne senza alterarmi, ma per questo deve passare altro tempo e fare in modo che la ferita si rimargini ancora un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Non critico Rabarbaro che, come al solito ma meglio del solito, ha saputo scrivere, però sono allibita che tutti siano tanto spaventati dalla solitudine, a parte Minerva, dal pensare che è meglio qualunque cosa rispetto allo stare da soli.
Pensare che possa essere questa, anche dall'altra parte, la motivazione a restare con noi a me darebbe i brividi.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma mia Rabby, come sei diventato buono!!!!
> mentre leggevo, mi sentivo sciogliermi piano, piano...e io che ero partito tutto incazzoso, stasera...
> altro che...meglio soli che male accompagnati.
> *Qui è tutto un elogio alla vita in comune, v*ada come vada, per quello che è stato e per quello che sarà.
> ...


che però è valido con la persona che realmente senti vicina, altrimenti è una solitudine ancora più straziante. e l'assenza di figli rende liberi per non scendere al compromesso...se non ne vale la pena


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo è ciò che non voglio. Non voglio silenzio sull'argomento. Invece mi pare che lui tenda a questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui sei lucida.
Scrivigli.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Più che lei è lui che deve andare dallo psicologo.


Questo lo sostiene anche la mia psicologa!
Ma mi ha anche detto che potrebbe essere controproducente se lo obbligassi  alle sedute, anche perchè se non si è convinti, la psicoterapia serve solo ad ingrassare le tasche degli operatori. Quindi finchè lui non ne sente il bisogno, non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo è ciò che non voglio. Non voglio silenzio sull'argomento. Invece mi pare che lui tenda a questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma loro non amano discutere di queste cose, perchè in fondo non c'è proprio niente da discutere.
Vuoi che non abbiamo ben chiaro cosa è successo?
Se vogliono ricostruire sanno bene che è inutile mostrare la carne, le ossa, molto meglio la visione incoerente e parziale che ti fai tu. 
che ti deve dire , che ci ha scopato molto meglio che con te?
a te distruggerebbe a lui non aggiungerebbe nulla.
quindi non te lo dirà.
preferisce farti marcire nelle tue domande.
A loro è molto chiaro, non hanno intenzione di dividere questa chiarezza con te, e non perchè non ti amino, 
ma semplicemente perchè sanno che non capiresti anche sforzandoti di capire.
devi sempre considerare la posizione di un traditore mentre tradisce, quale è stato il suo ruolo.
in fondo era certo lui l'artefice, l'attore, gli altri solo, una comparsa.
Quando dicono che non ricordano, ricordano tutto benissimo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma mia Rabby, come sei diventato buono!!!!
> mentre leggevo, mi sentivo sciogliermi piano, piano...e io che ero partito tutto incazzoso, stasera...
> altro che...meglio soli che male accompagnati.


Su questo dissento: meglio soli  che mal accompagnati, se la solitudine diventa una scelta consapevole e non una forzatura.



Spider ha detto:


> Qui è tutto un elogio alla vita in comune, vada come vada, per quello che è stato e per quello che sarà.


No, non "vada come vada", ma "cerco di fare il possibile per farla andare meglio di quanto ho fatto fino ad ora" imparando dagli sbagli. Io nella mia storia ho imparato che veramente si coltiva un amore giorno per giorno con piccoli gesti e che non si deve mai dare niente per scontato.
Questi sono stati sicuramente due dei miei errori più grandi.



Spider ha detto:


> ...meglio insieme anche se male accompagnati,
> specialmente se ci si vuole ancora bene.
> in fondo al bene ognuno darà la sua personalissima motivazione.
> sei un portento.:up::up::up:


Se ci si vuole veramente bene, difficilmente si è male accompagnati. Al bene non si dà la personale motivazione, ma è la personale interpretazione che rappresenta il bene per ognuno di noi.:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che però è valido con la persona che realmente senti vicina, altrimenti è una solitudine ancora più straziante. e l'assenza di figli rende liberi per non scendere al compromesso...se non ne vale la pena


Sì, concordo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui sei lucida.
> Scrivigli.


No, ci siamo già scritti abbastanza. Io e mio marito dobbiamo imparare a discutere in modo adulto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, concordo.


E poi non sei vecchia. Hai più o meno l'età della Ferilli e della Bellucci e di Sophie Marceau.  
Prova a dire loro che "basta ti voglia bene qualcuno a modo suo" e che ormai è finito il tempo delle mele.:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Su questo dissento: meglio soli  che mal accompagnati, se la solitudine diventa una scelta consapevole e non una forzatura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cazzarola ...mi hai fatto a pezzi!!!!!

ma io,
 e credo anche la capretta... non pensavamo certo,
 allo stare insieme comunque e comunque.
stare insieme, perchè in fondo ci si ama anche se ci si fa del male.
e può sembrare tutto ma certo non una rinuncia.
tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, concordo.


non accontentarti , hai il diritto di scegliere .se poi è lui ben venga la ricostruzione ma su basi nuove e schiette


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, ci siamo già scritti abbastanza. Io e mio marito dobbiamo imparare a discutere in modo adulto.



chiudi i coltelli nel cassetto e metti i piatti nella lavastoviglie!!!!!


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi non sei vecchia. Hai più o meno l'età *della Ferilli e della Bellucci e di Sophie Marceau.*
> Prova a dire loro che "basta ti voglia bene qualcuno a modo suo" e che ormai è finito il tempo delle mele.:mrgreen:




...ma sommate insieme?????
oppure deve fare media?


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma loro non amano discutere di queste cose, perchè in fondo non c'è proprio niente da discutere.
> Vuoi che non abbiamo ben chiaro cosa è successo?
> Se vogliono ricostruire sanno bene che è inutile mostrare la carne, le ossa, molto meglio la visione incoerente e parziale che ti fai tu.


Io la visione, adesso, ce l'ho abbastanza coerente e imparziale. Non voglio discutere di loro, ma di noi. E di come possiamo migliorarci. Come persone. E poi come coppia. 
Ho letto un bel libro di Dacquino, in cui ad un certo punto dice:" Non basta amare: bisogna amare come l'altro desidera essere amato." Ecco, intendo questo. 




Spider ha detto:


> che ti deve dire , che ci ha scopato molto meglio che con te?
> a te distruggerebbe a lui non aggiungerebbe nulla.
> quindi non te lo dirà.
> preferisce farti marcire nelle tue domande.


E chi ti dice che mi distruggerebbe? Dopo quello che ho letto! Figurati! E poi... gallina vecchia fa buon brodo!:mrgreen:
Meglio di una gallinella spennacchiata! Fosse stata una gran gnocca! 



Spider ha detto:


> A loro è molto chiaro, non hanno intenzione di dividere questa chiarezza con te, e non perchè non ti amino,
> ma semplicemente perchè sanno che non capiresti anche sforzandoti di capire.
> devi sempre considerare la posizione di un traditore mentre tradisce, quale è stato il suo ruolo.
> in fondo era certo lui l'artefice, l'attore, gli altri solo, una comparsa.
> Quando dicono che non ricordano, ricordano tutto benissimo.


Il ruolo di mio marito mi è ora molto chiaro, e mi è chiaro anche che sono stata una comparsa. Ma  a volte le comparse fanno fortuna e diventano primi attori!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi non sei vecchia. Hai più o meno l'età della Ferilli e della Bellucci e di Sophie Marceau.
> Prova a dire loro che "basta ti voglia bene qualcuno a modo suo" e che ormai è finito il tempo delle mele.:mrgreen:


Eh, bei tempi!:mrgreen:
Ma io mi piaccio molto di più adesso a cinquantadue anni che a quindici.
Il bene bisogna comunque esprimerlo; non basta dire "a modo suo".


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io la visione, adesso, ce l'ho abbastanza coerente e imparziale. Non voglio discutere di loro, ma di noi. E di come possiamo migliorarci. Come persone. E poi come coppia.
> Ho letto un bel libro di Dacquino, in cui ad un certo punto dice:" Non basta amare: bisogna amare come l'altro desidera essere amato." Ecco, intendo questo.
> 
> 
> ...



ah...ma allora ti piace proprio farmi a pezzi!!!!!:up::up::up:

vedi che hai di bello e buono tu?
tu hai di bello la tua positività, il tuo ottimismo, la tua carica aggressiva e propositiva.
questa è la tua forza.
Io non sono stato cosi, e ogni cosa mi ha distrutto, annientato.
 sepolto.
secondo me,
 tuo marito tra qualche mese,
 te lo mangi!!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzarola ...mi hai fatto a pezzi!!!!!
> 
> ma io,
> e credo anche la capretta... non pensavamo certo,
> ...


E te l'ho detto che non sono crocerossina!
E ancora no. Se ci si ama non ci si fa del male. Almeno lucidamente.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non accontentarti , hai il diritto di scegliere .se poi è lui ben venga la ricostruzione ma su basi nuove e schiette


Brava! Basi nuove e trasparenti!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> chiudi i coltelli nel cassetto e metti i piatti nella lavastoviglie!!!!!


Sarà fatto, sire!:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E te l'ho detto che non sono crocerossina!
> E ancora no. Se ci si ama non ci si fa del male. Almeno lucidamente.



eppure io credo,
 che *si può tradire veramente solo chi amiamo.*
e non è retorica
 ne sterile romanticismo.
sono stato tradito da amici e colleghi,
 eppure non ho mai sofferto per questo,
tanto meno loro.
 e perchè?
 semplice 
non mi sono sentito amato ne prima ne dopo.
il loro tradimento, non ha generato nessuna emozione, 
anzi...


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure io credo,
> che *si può tradire veramente solo chi amiamo.*
> e non è retorica
> ne sterile romanticismo.
> ...


guarda che stai dicendo che ci ferisce solo il tradimento di chi amiamo


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che stai dicendo che ci ferisce solo il tradimento di chi amiamo



infatti, 
ci può ferire solo chi riconosciamo amore e dall'altra parte 
puoi tradire veramente solo chi riconosci come tale.
se tradisci e non ami, in fondo non stai tradendo, almeno non più.
Se tradito non senti il dolore, in fondo non ami, almeno non più.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mi sono commossa per questo tuo scritto!
> E' proprio perchè siamo "soli" che non ho deciso subito di separarmi. Volevo capire prima bene come si potesse uscire da quello che mio marito stesso ha definito un tornado.
> Sono d'accordo quando dici che gli errori li commettiamo tutti, e che dovremmo rimpicciolire quelli delle persone che ci stanno vicino, anche perchè ci sono disgrazie e dolori ben peggiori di un tradimento.
> Ma non è facile e bisogna lavorare molto su se stessi. La mia psico dice che i cambiamenti si possono fare, ma costano in termini di dolore. Mi ha detto anche di vedere il mio matrimonio come una pianta trascurata per troppo tempo e lasciata senza acqua e senza fertilizzante. Di incominciare ad annaffiare e a concimare. Anche senza di lui, per adesso. Perchè se noi cambiamo (veramente, non solo a parole) anche l'altro automaticamente cambia.
> Ma non è facile. Bisogna un po' "violentarsi" e sforzarsi di essere umili.


Poi aggiungi anche l'età che con l'avanzare porta nuovi bisogni e necessità.
Che cosa sono sei mesi al confronto di 25 anni? 25 anni sono 300 mesi! 
Ci sono dolori ben peggiori, nessuno di noi è immune da niente.

Però potreste provare sei mesi di separazione.

Per vedere come si sta e poi tirare le somme.

L'umiltà è la virtù delle persone intelligenti.
Umiltà humus essere terra terra essere pratici.

Io di anni ne ho 47 e sono sposato da 20.
Ma gli anni hanno cominciato a correre veloci...

Sai ne ho combinate di cotte e di crude...di tutti i colori...
Ma non riesco a immaginarmela una vita senza mia moglie...

Anche se invecchiando siamo diventati più brontoloni e intransigenti...

Più il tempo passa più la vedo mogliosa rompi...
Esempio spiegami se è il marito a lasciare le cose in giro allora è disordine...
se è lei...la moglie...allora non è disordine...

Poi cristo santo parliamo di un uomo che ha una certa età no?
Bon ha fatto quel che ha fatto...

Ma come fai a non ritenere che dopo sei mesi uno è anche stufo agro di una che non è sua moglie?

Pensela per assurdo...
E' con te che lui ha speso la sua parte migliore, non certo con lei.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non critico Rabarbaro che, come al solito ma meglio del solito, ha saputo scrivere, però sono allibita che tutti siano tanto spaventati dalla solitudine, a parte Minerva, dal pensare che è meglio qualunque cosa rispetto allo stare da soli.
> Pensare che possa essere questa, anche dall'altra parte, la motivazione a restare con noi a me darebbe i brividi.


Non è solitudine.
E' assenza di una parte di te.

Se mia moglie se ne va, porta con sè una parte cospicua di me.

Per questo io dico...
Provate a stare senza per sei mesi.

E poi si tirano le somme.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io la visione, adesso, ce l'ho abbastanza coerente e imparziale. Non voglio discutere di loro, ma di noi. E di come possiamo migliorarci. Come persone. E poi come coppia.
> Ho letto un bel libro di Dacquino, in cui ad un certo punto dice:" Non basta amare: bisogna amare come l'altro desidera essere amato." Ecco, intendo questo.
> 
> 
> ...


Amare come l'altro desidera venir amato è impossibile.
O per lo meno io non ho MAI incontrato una donna capace di farlo con me.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah...ma allora ti piace proprio farmi a pezzi!!!!!:up::up::up:
> 
> vedi che hai di bello e buono tu?
> tu hai di bello la tua positività, il tuo ottimismo, la tua carica aggressiva e propositiva.
> ...


Ah, ah, avresti dovuto vedermi un anno fa. Non penso di essere una persona positiva e ottimista (mi piacerebbe!) ma ti assicuro che la psicoterapia su di me ha avuto effetti insperati. Ho deciso di scrivere in questo forum tre giorni fa, perchè mi sono accorta che una mattina mi sono svegliata e mi sono detta: " Ma cazzarola, ma io devo stare male per uno str@@zo e per una pu@@ana? Ma che andassero a fan@@@o!!!!"
 Mi sono data il colpo di coda e mi sono rialzata! E ho visto le cose da un'altra prospettiva!
Comunque le cose che mi hai scritto le considero un bel complimento!
Sai cosa mi ha detto l'amico che mi è stato vicino in questo periodo? Che ho affrontato e sto affrontando la cosa con dignità. E mi sono sentita una regina!
Mio marito è troppo coriaceo per mangiarselo!:rotfl:
Ma è probabile che lo faccia a pezzi...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzarola ...mi hai fatto a pezzi!!!!!
> 
> ma io,
> e credo anche la capretta... non pensavamo certo,
> ...


APollonia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;AFkIq10hpPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFkIq10hpPw[/video]


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non critico Rabarbaro che, come al solito ma meglio del solito, ha saputo scrivere, però sono allibita che tutti siano tanto spaventati dalla solitudine, a parte Minerva, dal pensare che è meglio qualunque cosa rispetto allo stare da soli.
> *Pensare che possa essere questa, anche dall'altra parte, la motivazione a restare con noi a me darebbe i brividi*.


Concordo.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti,
> ci può ferire solo chi riconosciamo amore e dall'altra parte
> puoi tradire veramente solo chi riconosci come tale.
> se tradisci e non ami, in fondo non stai tradendo, almeno non più.
> Se tradito non senti il dolore, in fondo non ami, almeno non più.


Acciderbolina! Questa è filosofia allo stato puro!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi aggiungi anche l'età che con l'avanzare porta nuovi bisogni e necessità.
> Che cosa sono sei mesi al confronto di 25 anni? 25 anni sono 300 mesi!
> Ci sono dolori ben peggiori, nessuno di noi è immune da niente.
> 
> ...


Secondo me neanche mio marito.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche se invecchiando siamo diventati più brontoloni e intransigenti...
> 
> Più il tempo passa più la vedo mogliosa rompi...
> Esempio spiegami se è il marito a lasciare le cose in giro allora è disordine...
> ...


E ceeeerto che lo so!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è solitudine.
> E' assenza di una parte di te.
> 
> Se mia moglie se ne va, porta con sè una parte cospicua di me.
> ...


Son d'accordo al 100%. Quando si sta così tanto tempo con una persona, indipendentemente da quello che è successo, tu sei una parte di lui e lui è una parte di te, e lasciandosi, si lascia anche una parte di noi stessi.
L'idea della mini-separazione la prenderò in considerazione. Grazie per il suggerimento!


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amare come l'altro desidera venir amato è impossibile.
> O per lo meno io non ho MAI incontrato una donna capace di farlo con me.


Sicuramente difficile da attuarsi, ma prova a pensarci.
Hai mai detto a qualcuna COME volevi essere amato?
Io no.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sicuramente difficile da attuarsi, ma prova a pensarci.
> Hai mai detto a qualcuna COME volevi essere amato?
> Io no.


Si sempre!
Ma cosa capita?
Con la moglie mogliosa?

Dato che tu mi hai chiesto questo
Allora mi impegno a non dartelo no?

Perchè ti dice chi sta dirte che io voglio amarti così?

Io ti amo così come pare a me...

Se non ti piace...aria...

( una volta diceva trovatene un'altra...poi ha visto che se cerco trovo)...
allora dice aria...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Son d'accordo al 100%. Quando si sta così tanto tempo con una persona, indipendentemente da quello che è successo, tu sei una parte di lui e lui è una parte di te, e lasciandosi, si lascia anche una parte di noi stessi.
> L'idea della mini-separazione la prenderò in considerazione. Grazie per il suggerimento!


Noi l'abbiamo provata.
Ha funzionato...

Cioè abbiamo trovato dei nuovi equilibri più funzionali...


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi l'abbiamo provata.
> Ha funzionato...
> 
> Cioè abbiamo trovato dei nuovi equilibri più funzionali...


Ecco, la penso anch'io così. Dobbiamo trovare nuovi equilibri. Per ora, però, brancoliamo nel buio.


----------



## Apollonia (15 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sempre!
> Ma cosa capita?
> Con la moglie mogliosa?
> 
> ...


Mi fai morir dal ridere!!! 
Mi piacerebbe conoscere tua moglie! Anch'io gli dicevo "ma chi ti si piglia!" 
Poi visto che ha trovato che se l'è pigliato, d'ora in poi gli dirò anch'io "aria"!!!!
Però non bisogna amare come pare a noi, ma come vuole l'altro. E basta dispetti, che siamo grandi!


----------



## Eratò (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


Benvenuta.Ho letto la tua storia ma non ho risposto perché d'impulso mi è venuto a pensare al mio di tradimento e quel amarezza(che non se ne va mai) è tornata piu forte di prima.Quello che ti posso dire è che i sentimenti che provi sono talmente confusi che neanche tu riesci a distinguerli, amore e odio, schifo, rabbia e delusione, indifferenza a momenti e voglia di prenderlo a schiaffoni...ma il peggio arriva la notte quando ti metti sul letto, chiudi gli occhi e quelle immagini di loro 2 insieme ti straziano il cuore e piangi come un bambino.Al mio gli ho detto le peggio cose, una volta è tornato è si e trovato le foto del matrimonio insieme ai suoi vestiti fuori dalla porta.Minimizzava anche lui fino a quando non decisi di andare dal avvocato  e separarmi.Li ha smesso di fare il galetto e mi ha presa sul serio.
Ma poi mi sono accorta che , separata o meno,
sempre male stavo (noi abbiamo 2bimbi e questo ha influito sulla mia decisione), lui non ha voluto firmare la consensuale e adesso eccoci qui.Non mi fido, anche adesso non so se lo amo e non so se domani sarà nel mio futuro ma adesso, dopo ciirca 1 anno, vivo il tutto più serenamente anche perché i miei bimbi sono felici e sereni.Non pretendere da te stessa di decidere adesso ma prendi un po'di tempo per te stessa, per riflettere, per ragionare più serenamente.....Distraiti, esci, vivi....Ritagliati i tuoi spazi ma faglielo capire chiaro e forte che non sai cosa porta il domani perché di sicurezze e di asini legati al prato ad aspettarlo non ce ne sono più e perché per il momento al centro del tuo mondo ci sei tu.Non entrare in quel circolo vizioso di chiedere ogni dettaglio(io l'ho fatto e mi sono fatta solo male) ma quando sarai pronta parla del vostro rapporto e di come ti senti dentro.Sembra banale ma il tempo porta consiglio.Non sarà mai più come prima ma non è detto che possa essere peggio.Un abbraccio.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Benvenuta.


 Grazie!


Erato' ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia ma non ho risposto perché d'impulso mi è venuto a pensare al mio di tradimento e quel amarezza(che non se ne va mai) è tornata piu forte di prima.Quello che ti posso dire è che i sentimenti che provi sono talmente confusi che neanche tu riesci a distinguerli, amore e odio, schifo, rabbia e delusione, indifferenza a momenti e voglia di prenderlo a schiaffoni...


Sì, infatti in una giornata passo dal vederlo come essere schifoso al pensarlo con amore. Da mandarlo a fan@@@@o al pensare di scrivergli un messaggio carino.



Erato' ha detto:


> Ma  il peggio arriva la notte quando ti metti sul letto, chiudi gli occhi e quelle immagini di loro 2 insieme ti straziano il cuore e piangi come un bambino.Al mio gli ho detto le peggio cose, una volta è tornato è si e trovato le foto del matrimonio insieme ai suoi vestiti fuori dalla porta.Minimizzava anche lui fino a quando non decisi di andare dal avvocato  e separarmi.Li ha smesso di fare il galetto e mi ha presa sul serio.


A me capita anche di giorno! Ma adesso non piango più. Mi incavolo come una iena!
Io le foto che avevamo in giro (io non ho figli, quindi le uniche foto in giro sono, o meglio erano, nostre) le ho coperte con altre foto dove ci sono solamente io. La foto del nostro matrimonio è sparita dalla mensola. Lui ha visto tutto ciò, ma non ha commentato! Io mi sono tolta pure la fede e l'anello di fidanzamento che portavo dal giorno del matrimonio, ma penso che non se ne sia manco accorto!



Erato' ha detto:


> poi mi sono accorta che , separata o meno,
> sempre male stavo (noi abbiamo 2bimbi e questo ha influito sulla mia decisione), lui non ha voluto firmare la consensuale e adesso eccoci qui.Non mi fido, anche adesso non so se lo amo e non so se domani sarà nel mio futuro ma adesso, dopo ciirca 1 anno, vivo il tutto più serenamente anche perché i miei bimbi sono felici e sereni.


Questa penso sia la cosa più importante. Non separarsi da genitori, anche se i bambini captano tutto.
Anch'io non mi fido, e penso che non riuscirò mai più a fidarmi come prima. Di questo ne devo prendere atto, ed è una delle cose che mi fa più male.



Erato' ha detto:


> Non pretendere da te stessa di decidere adesso ma prendi un po'di tempo per te stessa, per riflettere, per ragionare più serenamente.....Distraiti, esci, vivi....Ritagliati i tuoi spazi ma faglielo capire chiaro e forte che non sai cosa porta il domani perché di sicurezze e di asini legati al prato ad aspettarlo non ce ne sono più e perché per il momento al centro del tuo mondo ci sei tu.


Sì, mi prenderò tutto il tempo che mi serve. Mi distaggo e vivo la mia vita in modo normale. Sempre mi sono ritagliata i miei spazi: ho sempre creduto a questo genere di coppia, anche perchè  a fare realmente tutto tutto insieme io mi sento soffocata. Ma questo da sempre, non per via del tradimento.



Erato' ha detto:


> Non entrare in quel circolo vizioso di chiedere ogni dettaglio(io l'ho fatto e mi sono fatta solo male) ma quando sarai pronta parla del vostro rapporto e di come ti senti dentro.Sembra banale ma il tempo porta consiglio.Non sarà mai più come prima ma non è detto che possa essere peggio.Un abbraccio.


Io non ho chiesto. :mrgreen: Ho letto, copiato e spiato tutto ciò che potevo fare! Tutto da sola! 
Alcune cose me le ha dette lui, non mi ha raccontato la fisicità, ma la parte emotiva della relazione. Pensa che una volta mi ha detto, con aria sognante :" Tu non puoi capire, io e lei facciamo gli stessi sogni!".
Mi sembrava il quindicenne annichilito dalla ragazzina!!!!! Ma và, và! Pirla di un pirla!
E pensare che mio marito è un manager aziendale! 
Sono d'accordissimo che il tempo porta consiglio, e che è anche un gran dottore, e adesso a cinque mesi dalla scoperta, piano piano sto guarendo. La cicatrice rimarrà per sempre, ma forse a indicarmi che avrei potuto agire diversamente e non l'ho fatto. Ma dagli errori e dalle situazioni negative si impara tanto.
E si cresce.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi l'abbiamo provata.
> Ha funzionato...
> 
> Cioè abbiamo trovato dei nuovi equilibri più funzionali...


Conte, scusami. Ieri sera non avevo ben colto che vi foste realmente separati per un po'. Stamattina rileggendo ho capito meglio. Mi potresti spiegare, se puoi e hai voglia, chi è rimasto nella casa, chi se ne è andato, se vi sentivate nel periodo di separazione, ecc.
Magari ne hai già parlato in qualche post. Se sì, me lo potresti linkare?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Conte, scusami. Ieri sera non avevo ben colto che vi foste realmente separati per un po'. Stamattina rileggendo ho capito meglio. Mi potresti spiegare, se puoi e hai voglia, chi è rimasto nella casa, chi se ne è andato, se vi sentivate nel periodo di separazione, ecc.
> Magari ne hai già parlato in qualche post. Se sì, me lo potresti linkare?


Queste cose...
In mp.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Queste cose...
> In mp.


Ok, grazie! Appena posso ti scrivo un mp. Adesso devo andare al lavoro. Ciao!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Circe (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!
> Vi leggo da un po’ ma non sono mai intervenuta perché avevo bisogno di calmarmi e vedere la mia situazione con un po’ più di lucidità.
> 
> Mio marito sessantenne mi ha tradita con una ragazza di trent’anni più giovane di lui conosciuta in un forum. Io ho cinquantadue anni e non abbiamo figli. Quest’anno “festeggeremo (???)” le nozze d’argento.
> ...


Ciao, sono stata tradita x 5 anni da mio marito con la mia migliore amica, con la quale condividevamo tutto....vacanze, cene, feste, lavoro, nascite e funerali. Sto ancora con lui. Non mi chiedere xche....non l'ho capito ancora....forse x amore, forse x affetto, forse x i figli, forse x i mutui, non so. So solo che dopo uma ritrovata intesa iniziale fisica ed emotiva...andando avanti....ho preso a guardarlo a volte e pensare "chi è...perché sto ancora con uno che mi ha fatto tutto quel male?" A volte mi manca l'ossigeno e vorrei fuggire. Ma non posso farlo. Se tu puoi, prenditi del tempo per respirare. Ce ne vuole tanto è vero, ma ne va della tua felicità. Io amo l'amore, ma l'amore che al momento ho, è un amore che fa star male....buona fortuna....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...



Lo posso bloggare?

Sapessi quanti tuoi post conservo gelosamente.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ok, grazie! Appena posso ti scrivo un mp. Adesso devo andare al lavoro. Ciao!


Ok...ma tanto porca troia...sono di nuovo bloccati....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo posso bloggare?
> 
> Sapessi quanti tuoi post conservo gelosamente.


Ultimo mp
di nuovo bloccati 

ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
speriamo che nessuno legga...

Allora la domanda del giorno è questa...

Spiegami come fa a esistere un siciliano biondo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


Ehm cara...stai buona...ehm...fai la brava...
non è colpa mia se mp bloccati....
sono caduto in pesantissima disgrazia...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo *mp
> di nuovo bloccati *
> 
> ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
> ...


:mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking:
Ebbene confesso...
sono io ...
la mia gelosia 
Stamane ho letto un tuo post che per nulla mi 
è piaciuto...
allora ho agito di conseguenza...:mosking::mosking::mosking:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo posso bloggare?
> 
> Sapessi quanti tuoi post conservo gelosamente.




Che bel pupetto...!!!!

:scopa:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> :mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking:
> Ebbene confesso...
> sono io ...
> la mia gelosia
> ...


Donna non tramare alle spalle del conte...
Perchè lui ti tradirà.:ira::ira::ira::ira::ira:

Non costringermi a fare di te l'ennesima fidanzata tradita...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao, sono stata tradita x 5 anni da mio marito con la mia migliore amica, con la quale condividevamo tutto....vacanze, cene, feste, lavoro, nascite e funerali. Sto ancora con lui. Non mi chiedere xche....non l'ho capito ancora....forse x amore, forse x affetto, forse x i figli, forse x i mutui, non so. So solo che dopo uma ritrovata intesa iniziale fisica ed emotiva...andando avanti....ho preso a guardarlo a volte e pensare "chi è...perché sto ancora con uno che mi ha fatto tutto quel male?" A volte mi manca l'ossigeno e vorrei fuggire. Ma non posso farlo. Se tu puoi, prenditi del tempo per respirare. Ce ne vuole tanto è vero, ma ne va della tua felicità. Io amo l'amore, ma l'amore che al momento ho, è un amore che fa star male....buona fortuna....


:loso::amici::abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Sì, infatti in una giornata passo dal vederlo come essere schifoso al pensarlo con amore. Da mandarlo a fan@@@@o al pensare di scrivergli un messaggio carino.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma io se mi avesse detto 'TU NON PUOI    CAPIRE IO E L E I ABBIAMO GLI STESSI SOGNI'  lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa all'istante e per sempre.
A maggior ragione senza figli e con un lavoro. 

Cercate ne uno che almeno ragioni ed abbia un minimo di sensibilita. 

Mio marito in confronto è un vero Signore per bastardo che sia stato x sei anni.

Come si fa a non avere un briciolo d'amore verso chi ti ha amato per anni.


----------



## georgemary (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo mp
> di nuovo bloccati
> 
> ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
> ...


ci son stati i normanni!


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Più che lei è lui che deve andare dallo psicologo.





disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma io se mi avesse detto 'TU NON PUOI    CAPIRE IO E L E I ABBIAMO GLI STESSI SOGNI'  lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa all'istante e per sempre.
> A maggior ragione senza figli e con un lavoro.
> 
> Cercate ne uno che almeno ragioni ed abbia un minimo di sensibilita.
> ...



Ciao

quoto ... 

Questo uomo, si rende conto di ben poco ... 
Non riesco a capire la sua superficialità e insensibilità ...

Sarebbe veramente il caso, di riflettere bene, se non chiudere. 
Non si può esprimere una cosa così, alla compagnia di vita ... 
Mette tutta la loro vita in discussione ... proprio tutta ...


sienne


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo mp
> di nuovo bloccati
> 
> ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
> ...


La Sicilia è una delle terre più battute da ogni razza possibile e immaginabile...il grande porto del Mediterraneo, passano tutti da lì!
C'è una varietà di colori che è impressionante...

E comunque io ho varie cugine bionde o rosse con occhi verdi o azzurri...e la pelle bianchissima...

Ci sono più siciliani biondi che veneti biondi!!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo mp
> di nuovo bloccati
> 
> ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
> ...


Te lo spiego subito: domanda a tua bisnonna se ha conosciuto il mio bisnonno..! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ti futtivu)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che bel pupetto...!!!!
> 
> :scopa:



:sorriso::sorriso2:


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sorriso::sorriso2:



oddio che bello!!!!:mrgreen:

tutto la mamma


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio che bello!!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> tutto la mamma



:up::up::up::up: A parte gli occhi grigio azzurro e i capelli biondi.


----------



## @lex (16 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia!
> 
> Sai, forse proprio perchè non avete figli e siete così privi di ogni altro genere di di persone del vostro stesso sangue, dovreste essere una coppia in cui ci si deve tenere stretti ancora più forte l'uno all'altra.
> Gli errori nella vita li commettiamo da quando apriamo gli occhi piangendo, fino a quando ce li chiude qualcun altro che, se ci ha voluto almeno un po' bene, piange per noi.
> ...


Mah....stavolta é solo un poco più del nulla senza senso. Sempre ben scritto, manco a parlarne. Ma una cosa me la spiegheresti? Com'é che un egoista ti raddoppia l'autostima esattamente?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao, sono stata tradita x 5 anni da mio marito con la mia migliore amica, con la quale condividevamo tutto....vacanze, cene, feste, lavoro, nascite e funerali. Sto ancora con lui. Non mi chiedere xche....non l'ho capito ancora....forse x amore, forse x affetto, forse x i figli, forse x i mutui, non so. So solo che dopo uma ritrovata intesa iniziale fisica ed emotiva...andando avanti....ho preso a guardarlo a volte e pensare "chi è...perché sto ancora con uno che mi ha fatto tutto quel male?" A volte mi manca l'ossigeno e vorrei fuggire. *Ma non posso farlo*. Se tu puoi, prenditi del tempo per respirare. Ce ne vuole tanto è vero, ma ne va della tua felicità. Io amo l'amore, ma l'amore che al momento ho, è un amore che fa star male....buona fortuna....


Non puoi o non vuoi? 
Io il tempo me lo sto prendendo, tutto quello che mi serve.
Con la migliore amica è ancora peggio!
Leggi: "donne che amano troppo" di Robin Norwood. A me è servito per capire certi meccanismi della mente umana femminile.
Ti abbraccio forte!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma io se mi avesse detto 'TU NON PUOI    CAPIRE IO E L E I ABBIAMO GLI STESSI SOGNI'  lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa all'istante e per sempre.
> A maggior ragione senza figli e con un lavoro.
> 
> Cercate ne uno che almeno ragioni ed abbia un minimo di sensibilita.
> ...




Adesso arriva Spider e mi dice che sono la capa delle crocerossine!!!!:mrgreen:
Mi marito aveva (ha?) perso la testa completamente per questa t@@@a. Non era in sè quando mi ha detto quella frase.
Un giorno ti racconto come mi ha fatto trascorrere il capodanno 2014.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

ho, il capodanno! ... 

proprio ad un capodanno, ho scoperto tutto ... 
Ero rientrata dalla Spagna. Prima di uscire,
mi sono messa al mio portatile ... lui aveva 
dimenticato di chiudere la sua posta elettronica. 



sienne


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


Io quasi quasi quasi gli faccio leggere le vostre risposte!
 Lui si ritiene un uomo sensibile. Lui mi ha tradito per farmi male, perchè io l'ho trascurato e non si è sentito amato. Lui non si è ancora assunto le sue responsabilità e continua a dare la colpa a me di quello che è successo.
L'ultima volta (???) che ha trascorso il week-end con lei (io ovviamente non sapevo) è uscito di casa dicendomi: "Se questo succede, è tutta colpa tua." Io all'epoca (metà novembre) ero assolutamente scazzata nei suoi confronti. Perchè? Eh, saperlo!!!! Sto indagando con la psico, spero di capirlo al più presto.
Ricorda comunque che siamo insieme da 24 anni, non da due. E' molto più facile lasciarsi se il tempo trascorso insieme è minore.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho, il capodanno! ...
> 
> ...


Spero di non averti fatto ricordare cose spiacevoli. Siete ancora insieme?


----------



## georgemary (16 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: A parte gli occhi grigio azzurro e i capelli biondi.


È bellissimo!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo mp
> di nuovo bloccati
> 
> ti scrivo in chiaro allora...
> ...


Ho una coppia di amici: lei capelli neri corvino e occhi scurissimi, lui biondo con gli occhi azzurri, sembra un tedesco.
Indovina chi è siciliano?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi quasi gli faccio leggere le vostre risposte!
> Lui si ritiene un uomo sensibile. Lui mi ha tradito per farmi male, perchè io l'ho trascurato e non si è sentito amato. Lui non si è ancora assunto le sue responsabilità e continua a dare la colpa a me di quello che è successo.
> L'ultima volta (???) che ha trascorso il week-end con lei (io ovviamente non sapevo) è uscito di casa dicendomi: "Se questo succede, è tutta colpa tua." Io all'epoca (metà novembre) ero assolutamente scazzata nei suoi confronti. Perchè? Eh, saperlo!!!! Sto indagando con la psico, spero di capirlo al più presto.
> Ricorda comunque che siamo insieme da 24 anni, non da due. E' molto più facile lasciarsi se il tempo trascorso insieme è minore.



Ciao

noi stavamo assieme da 18 anni con figlia. Abbiamo tentato di ricostruire,
ma dopo quasi quattro anni, non ce l'ho più fatta. Si sentiva vittima di tutto e di più,
e una depressione dopo l'altra, vacillava tra uno stato d'animo e l'altro ... 
Da quando me ne sono andata, in agosto, lui sta cambiando. Non se lo aspettava.
È rimasto incredulo fino alla fine. La notte prima di partire, l'ho visto che stava molto male ... 
È stato un bene. Ha iniziato a fari i conti con se stesso ... 


Vedremo ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma tanto porca troia...sono di nuovo bloccati....


Conteeeeeeeeeeeee!
Ho appena cercato di mandarti un mp, ma mi esce questo messaggio:

contepinceton ha scelto di non ricevere messaggi privati o potrebbe non essere abilitato a ricevere messaggi privati. Quindi non puoi inviargli il tuo messaggio. Se stai provando a inviare questo messaggio a destinatari multipli, rimuovi contepinceton dalla lista dei destinatari e invia ancora il messaggio.

Alura, com'è 'sta storia????? Non è che ti sei disabilitato senza volere?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> noi stavamo assieme da 18 anni con figlia. Abbiamo tentato di ricostruire,
> ma dopo quasi quattro anni, non ce l'ho più fatta. Si sentiva vittima di tutto e di più,
> ...


A volte hanno bisogno di prendere delle porte in faccia...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi quasi gli faccio leggere le vostre risposte!
> Lui si ritiene un uomo sensibile. Lui mi ha tradito per farmi male, perchè io l'ho trascurato e non si è sentito amato. Lui non si è ancora assunto le sue responsabilità e continua a dare la colpa a me di quello che è successo.
> L'ultima volta (???) che ha trascorso il week-end con lei (io ovviamente non sapevo) è uscito di casa dicendomi: "Se questo succede, è tutta colpa tua." Io all'epoca (metà novembre) ero assolutamente scazzata nei suoi confronti. Perchè? Eh, saperlo!!!! Sto indagando con la psico, spero di capirlo al più presto.
> Ricorda comunque che siamo insieme da 24 anni, non da due. E' molto più facile lasciarsi se il tempo trascorso insieme è minore.



cara Apollonia..per noi fanno ormai 27anni...liti tantissime,ultimamente x 3 volte mi ha fatto le valige.l'ultima gettata in giardino() pero'siamo ancora qua'.Io continuo a prendere boccate d'aria,e nn essendo invornito come tuo marito,nn mi hao quasi mai sgamato,e qdo e'stato erano cazzate.. quindi concordo con il tuo finale.Lasciarsi dopo 27 anni???da cretini...........


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ho una coppia di amici: lei capelli neri corvino e occhi scurissimi,* lui biondo con gli occhi azzurri, sembra un tedesco.
> Indovina chi è siciliano?*:mrgreen:


Lui... ci sono molti siciliani biondi e con gli occhi chiari, dna normanno... anche se pare strano al conte


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono stato tradito circa tre anni fa.
> posso dire di avercela messa tutta per ricominciare,
> certo secondo le mie modalità, i miei gesti, le mie azioni.
> pessimista e scettico di natura, un carattere difficile che sicuramente non aiuta a ricominciare.
> ...


Quoto questo bel post di Spider, che dipinge benissimo il mio stato d'animo nei due anni in cui ho provato a restare accanto al mio ex marito dopo la scoperta dei suoi tradimenti.

Per me erano passati 16 anni insieme.

La solitudine, dopo il dolore acuto, è quello che rimane dentro... certamente non in tutti i casi, ma in molti.
 E' un ripiegamento in sé stessi che aiuta (perché facilita il distacco e l'autonomia e, quindi, la ricerca in sé del proprio equilibrio) ma nello stesso tempo fa male. Perché alla fine uno non si rassegna mai all'idea di essere in coppia ritrovandosi a camminare spesso da solo. Non è quello in cui crediamo quando decidiamo fiduciosamente di condividere la vita con qualcuno.

Ti auguro che proprio trovando un equilibrio interiore in te stessa, tu possa riemergere da questa crisi. Penso sia l'unica strada possibile.


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi quasi gli faccio leggere le vostre risposte!
> Lui si ritiene un uomo sensibile. Lui mi ha tradito per farmi male, perchè io l'ho trascurato e non si è sentito amato. Lui *non si è ancora assunto le sue responsabilità e* *continua a dare la colpa a me di quello che è successo.*
> L'ultima volta (???) che ha trascorso il week-end con lei (io ovviamente non sapevo) è uscito di casa dicendomi: "Se questo succede, è tutta colpa tua." Io all'epoca (metà novembre) ero assolutamente scazzata nei suoi confronti. Perchè? Eh, saperlo!!!! Sto indagando con la psico, spero di capirlo al più presto.
> Ricorda comunque che siamo insieme da 24 anni, non da due. E' molto più facile lasciarsi se il tempo trascorso insieme è minore.


Questo non lo trovo giusto, in ogni caso.
 Anche nel mio matrimonio c'erano molti problemi, anch'io mi sono sentita a lungo trascurata. Non sessualmente, certo, ma emotivamente: lui era distante mille miglia e ogni responsabilità familiare lo innervosiva, lo disturbava, e lui reagiva facendo sentire in colpa me e i nostri figli. Era un continuo camminare sulle uova per evitare i suoi nervosismi, i suoi silenzi e le sue crisi d'ansia.

In questo quadro io mi sono sentita sola molte volte e ti dirò che la voglia di tradire mi era venuta qualche volta. Ma non ho mai colto le occasioni che mi sono capitate, mi sono sempre posta un freno per rispetto nei suoi confronti. Perché per me lui non se lo meritava.

Quello che voglio dire è che forse il mio, il tuo limite è di aver percepito i problemi del nostro matrimonio senza affrontarli a viso aperto. Ma la responsabilità di chi tradisce va comunque riconosciuta. Non esiste un tradimento di cui non si è responsabili.

Il suo atteggiamento mi ricorda molto quello di una ripicca: mi hai trattato male e questo è ciò che ti sei meritata.
Non funziona così. Se ancora oggi lui si trova in questa fase, mi sa che ha un bel rancore dentro con cui dovrà fare i conti... e anzi, penso proprio che avrebbe bisogno di uno specialista che lo aiutasse a tirarlo fuori.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lui... ci sono molti siciliani biondi e con gli occhi chiari, dna normanno... anche se pare strano al conte


Esatto! Vinci... un dolce a tua scelta fatto da me!


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto! Vinci... un dolce a tua scelta fatto da me!


è stato facile perchè una mia ex palermitana era esattamente così, bionda con gli occhi chiari :smile: allora vediamo... una crema catalana


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è stato facile perchè una mia ex palermitana era esattamente così, bionda con gli occhi chiari :smile: allora vediamo... una crema catalana


Ma oh...tutti sti siciliani biondi e rossi e lentigginosi...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oh...tutti sti siciliani biondi e rossi e lentigginosi...:rotfl:


anche sardi... in gallura, ad esempio a Tempio,  la maggior parte delle donne sono bionde con gli occhi azzurri e la pelle chiarissima :singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo non lo trovo giusto, in ogni caso.
> Anche nel mio matrimonio c'erano molti problemi, anch'io mi sono sentita a lungo trascurata. Non sessualmente, certo, ma emotivamente: lui era distante mille miglia e ogni responsabilità familiare lo innervosiva, lo disturbava, e lui reagiva facendo sentire in colpa me e i nostri figli. Era un continuo camminare sulle uova per evitare i suoi nervosismi, i suoi silenzi e le sue crisi d'ansia.


Mio marito anche sessualmente. Lui mi ha cercata parecchio, io l'ho rifiutato. E ti giuro che non mi ha mai sfiorata l'idea di tradirlo. Lui poi mi ha detto che pensava che avessi un amante, perchè non si capacitava della cosa.



Sole ha detto:


> In questo quadro io mi sono sentita sola molte volte e ti dirò che la voglia di tradire mi era venuta qualche volta. Ma non ho mai colto le occasioni che mi sono capitate, mi sono sempre posta un freno per rispetto nei suoi confronti. Perché per me lui non se lo meritava.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che forse il mio, il tuo limite è di aver percepito i problemi del nostro matrimonio senza affrontarli a viso aperto. Ma la responsabilità di chi tradisce va comunque riconosciuta. Non esiste un tradimento di cui non si è responsabili.


Esattamente così è stato! C'erano i problemi ma non li ho (abbiamo) mai affrontati. Va detto però che io faccio molta fatica a parlare di me, lui stava sulle sue, dai oggi, dai domani...
E' anche per questo che sono andata dalla psico: più per me che per lui. 
Non ne abbiamo più parlato di questa cosa della responsabilità. Sarebbe bene farlo. Sai che non mi chiede mai come va dalla psico, quanto costa, se mi fa bene o meno... niente di niente.



Sole ha detto:


> Il suo atteggiamento mi ricorda molto quello di una ripicca: mi hai trattato male e questo è ciò che ti sei meritata.
> Non funziona così. Se ancora oggi lui si trova in questa fase, mi sa che ha un bel rancore dentro con cui dovrà fare i conti... e anzi, penso proprio che avrebbe bisogno di uno specialista che lo aiutasse a tirarlo fuori.


Anch'io penso che lui ne abbia bisogno, ma non c'è verso di farglielo capire.
La mia psico dice che è nella fase "bambino". Io non gioco più con te e cose così.


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito anche sessualmente. Lui mi ha cercata parecchio, io l'ho rifiutato. E ti giuro che non mi ha mai sfiorata l'idea di tradirlo. Lui poi mi ha detto che pensava che avessi un amante, perchè non si capacitava della cosa.
> 
> 
> Esattamente così è stato! C'erano i problemi ma non li ho (abbiamo) mai affrontati. Va detto però che io faccio molta fatica a parlare di me, lui stava sulle sue, dai oggi, dai domani...
> ...


Analisi transazionale?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non puoi o non vuoi?
> Io il tempo me lo sto prendendo, tutto quello che mi serve.
> Con la migliore amica è ancora peggio!
> Leggi: "donne che amano troppo" di Robin Norwood. A me è servito per capire certi meccanismi della mente umana femminile.
> Ti abbraccio forte!


Lo lessi sai?
Ma ne ricavai questo...
Il titolo giusto era donne che amano male.

Non è importante quanto amiamo, ma come amiamo.

Però è un libro che ha acuito la mia parte misogina.

Ma non mi ha guarito dalla vagina pectoris.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo posso bloggare? (*)
> 
> Sapessi quanti tuoi post conservo gelosamente. (**)


(*) Certo...
(**) Tienili lontano dalla portata dei bambini!




@lex ha detto:


> Mah....stavolta é solo un poco più del nulla senza senso. Sempre ben scritto, manco a parlarne. Ma una cosa me la spiegheresti? Com'é che un egoista ti raddoppia l'autostima esattamente? (#)


Grazie, ben gentile!

(#) Non l'autostima, ma la stima che hai per lui.
Intendo dire che il partner di uno stupido perde la stima che di lui, invece il partner di un egoista probabilmente lo sopravvaluta.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Apollonia..per noi fanno ormai 27anni...liti tantissime,ultimamente x 3 volte mi ha fatto le valige.l'ultima gettata in giardino() pero'siamo ancora qua'.Io continuo a prendere boccate d'aria,e nn essendo invornito come tuo marito,nn mi hao quasi mai sgamato,e qdo e'stato erano cazzate.. quindi concordo con il tuo finale.Lasciarsi dopo 27 anni???da cretini...........


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Che darei per aver assistito alla scena...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lui... ci sono molti siciliani biondi e con gli occhi chiari, dna normanno... anche se pare strano al conte


A me piacciono tanto certe calabresi
sono more da brivido...con sti capelli nerissimi...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi quasi gli faccio leggere le vostre risposte!
> Lui si ritiene un uomo sensibile. Lui mi ha tradito per farmi male, perchè io l'ho trascurato e non si è sentito amato. Lui non si è ancora assunto le sue responsabilità e continua a dare la colpa a me di quello che è successo.
> L'ultima volta (???) che ha trascorso il week-end con lei (io ovviamente non sapevo) è uscito di casa dicendomi: "Se questo succede, è tutta colpa tua." Io all'epoca (metà novembre) ero assolutamente scazzata nei suoi confronti. Perchè? Eh, saperlo!!!! Sto indagando con la psico, spero di capirlo al più presto.
> Ricorda comunque che siamo insieme da 24 anni, non da due. E' molto più facile lasciarsi se il tempo trascorso insieme è minore.


Ma è strano ragiona tanto da moglie mogliosa lui eh?
Proprio l'ultima volta in piscina negli spogliatoi, noi mariti parlavamo dell'arte di giustificarsi delle mogli...

Partiamo da Eva...
Tentò d'incolpare Dio eh?

Il serpente ( che tu hai creato) mi ha ingannato e allora ho mangiato...quindi colpa tua.


----------



## Nobody (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me piacciono tanto certe calabresi
> sono more da brivido...con sti capelli nerissimi...


tu pensi a "sei bellissima" di più di trent'anni fa... dì la varità


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Apollonia..per noi fanno ormai 27anni...liti tantissime,ultimamente x 3 volte mi ha fatto le valige.l'ultima gettata in giardino() pero'siamo ancora qua'.Io continuo a prendere boccate d'aria,e nn essendo invornito come tuo marito,nn mi hao quasi mai sgamato,e qdo e'stato erano cazzate.. quindi concordo con il tuo finale.Lasciarsi dopo 27 anni???da cretini...........



Però ci sono dei limiti al buon senso.

tu  non penso abbia mai detto certe cose assurde a tua moglie.

tipo 'tu non puoi capire io e lei abbiamo gli stessi sogni'  un 60enne!

Perché litigate tanto? 

Cerca di trattarla bene con tutto quello che hai da farti perdonare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quoto questo bel post di Spider, che dipinge benissimo il mio stato d'animo nei due anni in cui ho provato a restare accanto al mio ex marito dopo la scoperta dei suoi tradimenti.
> 
> Per me erano passati 16 anni insieme.
> 
> ...


E' la stessa identica cosa che mi dice la psico.
Equilibrio interiore.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Analisi transazionale?


Colpita e affondata!
Anche tu?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo lessi sai?
> Ma ne ricavai questo...
> Il titolo giusto era donne che amano male.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, sei un uomo!


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Che darei per aver assistito alla scena...


Certo che sopportare per ben tre volte le valigie fuori casa... poverino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è strano ragiona tanto da moglie mogliosa lui eh?
> Proprio l'ultima volta in piscina negli spogliatoi, noi mariti parlavamo dell'arte di giustificarsi delle mogli...
> 
> Partiamo da Eva...
> ...


No, ragiona da marito maritoso, orgoglioso, non amato, trascurato, invasato, superbo, con un ego smisurato, ......
Ohhhhhhh, come fa altrimenti a giustificare il suo tradimento?


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

Sentite questa, fresca fresca di stasera.
Torniamo dal rosario per la morte della mamma della mia più cara amica. Siamo in auto.
Io sto pensando a quello che mi ha detto la mia amica (le ultime parola che le ha detto la mamma, i suoi ultimi gesti, insomma, potete immaginare), e rifletto a voce alta.
Io:" E' proprio vero che l'elaborazione del lutto parte dall'ultima cosa e va a ritroso. Prima il dolore acuto, poi la rabbia, i pensieri che corrono, le cose, i gesti, le parole, le situazioni che ti vengono in mente. Poi il capire certe dinamiche, il rendersi conto del perchè e del percome...
Anch'io nell'elaborazione del mio lutto ho fatto questo percorso. Il dolore acuto l'ho superato, e sto affrontando tutto il resto. E' quasi inconscio, ma se ci si ferma a pensare, la nostra psiche si comporta proprio così."
Lui:" Perchè, che lutto stai elaborando??????"
Io:"Il tradimento di mio marito."
Lui: silenzio assoluto.
Avrà capito?
Adesso gliel'ho spiattellata bene.
Attendo una sua reazione.
Stay tuned.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo che sopportare per ben tre volte le valigie fuori casa... poverino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poverina la moglie.  

Lui è convinto gli andrà sempre bene ma rischia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sentite questa, fresca fresca di stasera.
> Torniamo dal rosario per la morte della mamma della mia più cara amica. Siamo in auto.
> Io sto pensando a quello che mi ha detto la mia amica (le ultime parola che le ha detto la mamma, i suoi ultimi gesti, insomma, potete immaginare), e rifletto a voce alta.
> Io:" E' proprio vero che l'elaborazione del lutto parte dall'ultima cosa e va a ritroso. Prima il dolore acuto, poi la rabbia, i pensieri che corrono, le cose, i gesti, le parole, le situazioni che ti vengono in mente. Poi il capire certe dinamiche, il rendersi conto del perchè e del percome...
> ...


E poi?
Dici una cosa così.
Lui tace e tu resti muta?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poverina la moglie.
> 
> Lui è convinto gli andrà sempre bene ma rischia.


La mia affermazione di "poverino" era in senso assolutamente ironico!


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi?
> Dici una cosa così.
> Lui tace e tu resti muta?


Esatto. Mica ha ripreso il discorso.
Devo essere io a tornare alla carica?
Per favore, prova a suggerirmi una strategia.

Tieni conto anche che stamattina saremo al funerale e che questa amica e suo marito sono la coppia di amici più intimi che abbiamo, quindi la partecipazione al loro dolore è davvero sincera.


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Colpita e affondata!
> Anche tu?


La psico che mi ha seguita dopo la cosa del tradimento non apparteneva a quella scuola...ma l'analisi transazionale l'ho fatta per 4 anni e mezzo, tra i 20 e i 25 anni per risolvere i miei problemi d'ansia. Mi ha aiutata moltissimo, penso che oggi non sarei come sono se non avessi fatto quel percorso.
Penso che farà bene anche a te


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto. Mica ha ripreso il discorso.
> Devo essere io a tornare alla carica?
> Per favore, prova a suggerirmi una strategia.
> 
> Tieni conto anche che stamattina saremo al funerale e che questa amica e suo marito sono la coppia di amici più intimi che abbiamo, quindi la partecipazione al loro dolore è davvero sincera.



Carissima, se aspetti che siano loro ad intavolare il discorso puoi aspettare secoli.

Per loro è un problema nostro.

Mio marito mi disse che se non fossi stata io a parlarne lui non ci avrebbe proprio mai mai e poi mai pensato a lei, vero si o no non saprei, ma lui non ne ha mai parlato una sola volta di sua iniziativa, ha il terrore che io ne parli.

Ora quando lo faccio lo faccio ridendo, in moltissime occasioni perchè non c'è un canale tv che almeno due o tre volte al giorno non parli di tradimenti. Lui ancora minimizza, sorride, mi dice che esagero troppo. Ma palrlarne, seriamente, non ne vuole proprio sapere. Al massimo ascolta.

La settimana scorso ridevo sulle piccole corna  che stavano spuntando al mio cactus, gli dicevo che erano belle e che avrei voluto averle io cosi piccole invece delle sue che mi ha regalato...enormi ahahah. Lui si è limitato ad abbracciarmi e dirmi che mi ama. Un pò tardi.

Per fortuna a distanza di anni si riesce anche a rideerci sopra, anche se pensandoci seriamente, fa sempre male.

Per convincerlo a parlare nel tuo caso devi minacciarlo di buttargli i vestiti sul pianerottolo in 24h.  Prova.

Non può tenere il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La mia affermazione di "poverino" era in senso assolutamente ironico!



Scusa pensavo non conoscessi il suo hobby,


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto. Mica ha ripreso il discorso.
> Devo essere io a tornare alla carica?
> Per favore, prova a suggerirmi una strategia.
> 
> Tieni conto anche che stamattina saremo al funerale e che questa amica e suo marito sono la coppia di amici più intimi che abbiamo, quindi la partecipazione al loro dolore è davvero sincera.


Concordo con Disincantata.A me una volta rispose "e fatti una risata"! col sorriso a 34 denti! e confessò del tutto 6 mesi dopo quando lei tornò a cercarlo e parlò anche con me! In testa loro sono anche giustificati perché si sentivano trascurati...è lunga la strada e tortuosa purtroppo.


----------



## @lex (17 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (*) Certo...
> (**) Tienili lontano dalla portata dei bambini!
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Ma anche cosí la seconda parte vuol dire poco. Anzi nulla direi.  Detto questo se stai con uno stupido di cui quibdi non jai stima sei piú stpida di luo. Di gran lunga. E ci si dovrebbe chiedere che minchia ci sta a fare indieme. Mah....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto. Mica ha ripreso il discorso.
> Devo essere io a tornare alla carica?
> Per favore, prova a suggerirmi una strategia.
> 
> Tieni conto anche che stamattina saremo al funerale e che questa amica e suo marito sono la coppia di amici più intimi che abbiamo, quindi la partecipazione al loro dolore è davvero sincera.


Se tu sai da mesi e non sei andata da un avvocato, per lui significa che "Ti deve passare" e "Che sarà mai?! Ci sono cose più gravi nella vita! Pensa a questi amici!" e che "In ogni matrimonio ci sono luci ed ombre".
Sei solo tu che devi imporre quello che è per te fondamentale sia che tu voglia un dialogo giornaliero o una terapia o la separazione.
Se tu dici "Parliamo?" e lui non parla e non succede nulla, perché mai dovrebbe accettare di farsi tormentare e di doversi prostrare?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

nel leggervi qui, in questi ultimi 5 o 6 post,
si intuisce molto cosa cerca un tradito dal suo compagno.
In fondo non cerca nemmeno la verità, l'analisi profonda, il particolare...
cerca fortemente la comprensione, la partecipazione, la condivisione di un lutto.
 il suo.
Cerca in fondo la complicità sentimentale, il pensarla allo stesso modo di una data
 storia e di una data persona,  come se questa partecipazione, questa comunione di pensiero,
riporti l'equilibrio, riporti il giusto riscatto.
la ritrosia e l'indifferenza del traditore, le loro omissioni, fanno ricadere nel baratro del sospetto.
cosa sarà mai stato?
Il traditore in questo non potrà mai essere complice.
sa bene che stati d'animo e sentimenti e emozioni ha provato.
Non può dividerle con altri, fosse anche chi ha tradito,
 non può annientarle e nemmeno negarle.
sono solo sue e di nessun altro.
Nel momento che le condivide pienamente negandole, nega se stesso e quello che è stato.
 Se hanno sentito affetto, amore, desiderio,
 come possono negare a loro stessi tutto questo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nel leggervi qui, in questi ultimi 5 o 6 post,
> si intuisce molto cosa cerca un tradito dal suo compagno.
> In fondo non cerca nemmeno la verità, l'analisi profonda, il particolare...
> cerca fortemente la comprensione, la partecipazione, la condivisione di un lutto.
> ...


Non devono negare se stessi. 
Ma non devono neanche negare il tradito non riconoscergli diritto di dolore, verità e consolazione.
Se la comprensione richiesta non c'è, non vedo ombra d'amore.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

lo scherzare sulle proprie corna con l'altro,
fare battutine, è una cosa molto comune ai traditi.
comunissima.
 sono episodi a cui prima si accennava...
nascono dal bisogno profondo di comunicare, non nascono dalla volontà di vendetta.
Il tradito cerca un canale, che sente interrotto, attraverso lo scherno, nella risata.
lascia aperta una porta per comunicare e dopo la battuta iniziale sarebbe prontissimo a parlare sul serio.
vuole parlare, parlerebbe per ore, è la sua vita.
I traditori interpretano invece la battuta, lo schernire, come i presupposti per un attacco,
 per una conferma di colpevolezza.
Il tradimento in fondo spezza il canale di comunicazione tra le persone,
 non si riesce più a parlare, a dire il pensiero reale, perchè tutto è inquinato da quello che è successo.
tutto è distorto e deviato.
Allora tanto in fondo noi vogliamo continuamente parlane,
 tanto loro non riescono a farlo.
entrambi vittime e entrambi colpevoli.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non devono negare se stessi.
> Ma non devono neanche negare il tradito non riconoscergli diritto di dolore, verità e consolazione.
> Se la comprensione richiesta non c'è, non vedo ombra d'amore.


il problema è la condivisione di questo dolore.
di questo sentire.

ad esempio prendo me.
mia moglie non mi nega certo che io soffra o abbia sofferto, ma non lo condivide con me, se non raramente.
anche lei soffre, ma non partecipa alle mie emozioni.
io penso che lui sia uno stronzo, un bastardo...lei no, semplicemente.
perchè lei naturalmente ha visto lui cose che non ho visto io.
e ci mancherebbe!!!!
io vorrei sentire da lei che la pensa come me, ma questo non è possibile,
 sarebbe falso.
che ti deve dire un traditore , che è stato male, che ha passato le peggio
 giornate con l'amante per farci contenti?
sappiamo bene che non è cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema è la condivisione di questo dolore.
> di questo sentire.
> 
> ad esempio prendo me.
> ...


Dovrebbe semplicemente assumersi la responsabilità del dolore causato senza sentirsene infastidito.
Chiunque causa dolore si sente in imbarazzo e infastidito a dover ammettere di aver sbagliato.
E' chiaro che per chi ha tradito il tradimento gli è piaciuto (ci mancherebbe altro che avesse fatto soffrire senza che gli fosse piaciuto!) nessuno chiede di negarlo. Si chiede che questa scelta non venga rivendicata con orgoglio come se fosse stato un atto di coraggio, l'eroismo di chi si libera da un giogo!
Si dovrebbe un po', almeno un po', vergognare e chiedere davvero perdono, sapendo di non meritarlo.


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe semplicemente assumersi la responsabilità del dolore causato senza sentirsene infastidito.
> Chiunque causa dolore si sente in imbarazzo e infastidito a dover ammettere di aver sbagliato.
> E' chiaro che per chi ha tradito il tradimento gli è piaciuto (ci mancherebbe altro che avesse fatto soffrire senza che gli fosse piaciuto!) nessuno chiede di negarlo. Si chiede che questa scelta non venga rivendicata con orgoglio come se fosse stato un atto di coraggio, l'eroismo di chi si libera da un giogo!
> Si dovrebbe un po', almeno un po', vergognare e chiedere davvero perdono, sapendo di non meritarlo.


:up:e aggiungo che soprattutto si sentono giustificati e da questo deriva il sentirsi infastiditi.mettili alle strette e la prima frase che sentirai è che si sentivano trascurati e non amati....


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe semplicemente assumersi la responsabilità del dolore causato senza sentirsene infastidito.
> Chiunque causa dolore si sente in imbarazzo e infastidito a dover ammettere di aver sbagliato.
> E' chiaro che per chi ha tradito il tradimento gli è piaciuto (ci mancherebbe altro che avesse fatto soffrire senza che gli fosse piaciuto!) nessuno chiede di negarlo. Si chiede che questa scelta non venga rivendicata con orgoglio come se fosse stato un atto di coraggio, l'eroismo di chi si libera da un giogo!
> Si dovrebbe un po', almeno un po', vergognare e chiedere davvero perdono, sapendo di non meritarlo.




ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
sarebbe da pazzi.
volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
e questo non succede.
constatavo solo questo.
sarebbe bello sentirsi dire...hai ragione amore mio, non solo ho sbagliato ma come ho potuto?
 come ho potuto andare nelle braccia di quella persona, che come dici tu ed è vero...è stronza, opportunusta, bastarda...mi ha preso in giro e via dicendo.
siamo naturalmente nel mondo delle favole.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:e aggiungo che soprattutto si sentono giustificati e da questo deriva il sentirsi infastiditi.mettili alle strette e la prima frase che sentirai è che si sentivano trascurati e non amati....



certo che ti rispondono cosi.
anche perchè in fondo è vero.
cosa credi che ci sia dietro un tradimento,
se continua ad amarti?
la frase che ti sciorinano è di per se stessa una giustificazione, in toto
ma è anche una profonda verità.
Disincantata e Apollonia non riesco a parlare con loro?
provassero a chiedere di loro, di quanto si sentissero amati, 
se si sono sentiti trascurati...di cosa sentivano di aver perso...
vedi come rispondono subito, subito.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
> sarebbe da pazzi.
> volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
> Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
> ...


Mi piace la tua consapevolezza. Capisco perchè tua moglie ti ha ri-scelto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
> sarebbe da pazzi.
> volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
> Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
> ...


Tu, in un modo o nell'altro, vivi il tradimento in modo competitivo rispetto all'altro.
Per me questo aspetto è secondario.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua consapevolezza. Capisco perchè tua moglie ti ha ri-scelto.



 grazie Mk.
è una consapevolezza che costa un enorme fatica.
questo significa accettare, ed è molto difficile.
puoi accettare il fatto in se, molto meno quello che rimane.
Magari mia moglie venisse da me a parlarne, a sfogarsi, a discuterne...
non succederà, anche se lo aspetti tutta la vita.
il tradito purtroppo deve darsi da solo le risposte e veramente,
 lasciare il traditore con le sue.
le tue non collimeranno mai con le sue.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondono cosi.
> anche perchè in fondo è vero.
> cosa credi che ci sia dietro un tradimento,
> se continua ad amarti?
> ...


Accettare la deresponsabilizzazione e accollarsi responsabilità che non competono?
Se vuoi farlo, fallo.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> grazie Mk.
> è una consapevolezza che costa un enorme fatica.
> questo significa accettare, ed è molto difficile.
> puoi accettare il fatto in se, molto meno quello che rimane.
> ...


Ammiro chi ce l'ha fatta, io non ne sono stata capace. E per me, visto quello che è successo poi, è un doppio rimpianto.


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondono cosi.
> anche perchè in fondo è vero.
> cosa credi che ci sia dietro un tradimento,
> se continua ad amarti?
> ...


puo essere certo che lo siano stati trascurati.puo essere ma perche non ne hanno parlato?io mi sono fatta il mio esame di coscienza, ho avuto una vita frenetica, ci vedevamo poco e mi ero resa conto, poi 2 figli piccoli.gliene parlai più volte, cercai il chiarimento ma la risposta era "ti amo, stai tranquilla" ma alla fine solo tranquilla non dovevo stare...e tutto questosia prima che durante il tradimento.....poteva allontanarsi, sfogarsi ma non l'ha fatto.ha preferito la menzogna...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, in un modo o nell'altro, vivi il tradimento in modo competitivo rispetto all'altro.
> Per me questo aspetto è secondario.



forse perchè sono un uomo.

lo ammetto,sento forte la carica di orgoglio e dignità. 
come non potrei?
Ho una sfida con lo "stronzo"...
ho un debito aperto, una rivalsa.
la mia.
sentire che la mia compagna è dalla mia parte,
 mi aiuterebbe...
forse solo questo cerca dopo un uomo tradito.

il tradimento si nutre anche di gesti, tanto per capirci meglio.
molti traditi, ad esempio hanno gettato indumenti, cose, che apparteneva a quel periodo...
lo hanno fatto da soli.
se lo avessero fatto "insieme" avrebbe quel gesto assunto un altro simbolo, un altro significato.
questo vale anche per le parole.
quello che non capiscono i traditori.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> puo essere certo che lo siano stati trascurati.puo essere ma perche non ne hanno parlato?io mi sono fatta il mio esame di coscienza, ho avuto una vita frenetica, ci vedevamo poco e mi ero resa conto, poi 2 figli piccoli.gliene parlai più volte, cercai il chiarimento ma la risposta era "ti amo, stai tranquilla" ma alla fine solo tranquilla non dovevo stare...e tutto questosia prima che durante il tradimento.....poteva allontanarsi, sfogarsi ma non l'ha fatto.ha preferito la menzogna...



ma la menzogna , in quel momento specifico è obbligatoria!!!!
fa parte del pacchetto:
scopate, menzogna, regalini...ect, ect...
devi vedere se ti mente adesso, che sai, non durante....


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> forse perchè sono un uomo.
> 
> lo ammetto,sento forte la carica di orgoglio e dignità.
> come non potrei?
> ...


Bello sì. Sulla sfida capisco benissimo, o meglio, credo sia comune tra gli uomini appunto (anche tra alcune donne in verità).


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tu sai da mesi e non sei andata da un avvocato, per lui significa che "Ti deve passare" e "Che sarà mai?! Ci sono cose più gravi nella vita! Pensa a questi amici!" e che "In ogni matrimonio ci sono luci ed ombre".
> Sei solo tu che devi imporre quello che è per te fondamentale sia che tu voglia un dialogo giornaliero o una terapia o la separazione.
> Se tu dici "Parliamo?" e lui non parla e non succede nulla, perché mai dovrebbe accettare di farsi tormentare e di doversi prostrare?


Ho capito. Tocca sempre a noi. C'è da dire che a me ultimamente non va molto di parlare, ma di litigare, o meglio, dal parlare spesso e volentieri si passa all'urlata e al litigio, con miei rinfacci continui e battutacce sulla sua tipa, e so benissimo che questo non è il modo corretto per discutere fra persone adulte.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo scherzare sulle proprie corna con l'altro,
> fare battutine, è una cosa molto comune ai traditi.
> comunissima.
> sono episodi a cui prima si accennava...
> ...


Proprio adesso ho fatto una battuta a mio marito.
Ha acceso il computer e mi dice che gli ha mandato una e-mail un amico. 
E io gli chiedo:" Ma il tizio non è anche lui cornutazzo? O è arrivato in tempo per evitarsele?". (lo conosco e so che è stato tradito)
Mi ha guardato con una faccia con aria di sufficienza e boriosità.
Ma mica ha parlato.
 In quello che scrivi qui sopra mi ritrovo al cento per cento.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Bello sì. Sulla sfida capisco benissimo, o meglio, credo sia comune tra gli uomini appunto (anche tra alcune donne in verità).



si, molto diverso.
per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
molto più che per  le donne.
il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
 come porta pia, per non sentirne la botta!!!!
l'uomo pur essendo meno carnale della donna, è molto legato alla sessualità.
 nel sesso e nel suo membro, fondamentalmente ricerca la sua appartenenza.
l'altro, il terzo, ti usurpa, ti violenta, ti sopprime.
anche socialmente.
*ecco perche non perdono assolutamente gli uomini che vanno con donne spostate*.
negano l'uomo, la loro dignità.
perchè anche loro sanno cosa si può provare.
come cani rabbiosi si attaccano ad un osso.


un uomo tradito è pari ad una donna sterile.


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma la menzogna , in quel momento specifico è obbligatoria!!!!
> fa parte del pacchetto:
> scopate, menzogna, regalini...ect, ect...
> devi vedere se ti mente adesso, che sai, non durante....


hai ragione...anche se adesso sono io che non sono piu quella di prima.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, molto diverso.
> per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
> molto più che per  le donne.
> il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
> ...


Uh che esagerato. Ci sono anche uomini che si innamorano seriamente di donne sposate, non tutti lo fanno per la conquista. Succede.
E non tutte le donne sposate scelgono il marito.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> hai ragione...anche se adesso sono io che non sono piu quella di prima.



brava, fai bene.
prenditi i tuoi spazi.
non stargli appiccicata addosso con le domande...fargliela venire a lui la voglia di farti qualche domanda...


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema è la condivisione di questo dolore.
> di questo sentire.
> 
> ad esempio prendo me.
> ...


Mio marito non ha ben capito la mia sofferenza, anzi penso che un po' l'abbia stupito.
So per certo che quando io ho saputo del tradimento, lui è subito andato a riferire la mia reazione alla tipa, la quale gli scrive in una mail che è molto stupita della mia reazione, e di conseguenza della sua reazione. Ma come, gli scrive, non era finita da due anni? 
Brutto idiota, ma cosa le sei andato a dire per potertela sc@@@re?
E quando la chiamo con il nome che le si addice, lui si incavola!!!!!
Tutto 'sto papiro per dire che non è assolutamente partecipativo, anzi, e continuo a dirlo, minimizza.
Io vorrei sentire da lui che è finita e che ha voglia di ricominciare con me seriamente e impegnandosi, ma mi sembra un'utopia in questo momento...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Uh che esagerato. Ci sono anche uomini che si innamorano seriamente di donne sposate, non tutti lo fanno per la conquista. Succede.



gli uomini...
 l'umanità ha un codice, 
un etica,
 una responsabilità.
perchè non scopi con tuo figlio?
perchè non vai con i minori?
perchè non rubi?
perdere di vista l'amore dell'altro, è perdere se stessi.
Caino e Abele, ma non necessariamente serve una pietra,
 per uccidere qualcuno.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe semplicemente assumersi la responsabilità del dolore causato senza sentirsene infastidito.
> Chiunque causa dolore si sente in imbarazzo e infastidito a dover ammettere di aver sbagliato.
> E' chiaro che per chi ha tradito il tradimento gli è piaciuto (ci mancherebbe altro che avesse fatto soffrire senza che gli fosse piaciuto!) nessuno chiede di negarlo. Si chiede che questa scelta non venga rivendicata con orgoglio come se fosse stato un atto di coraggio, l'eroismo di chi si libera da un giogo!
> Si dovrebbe un po', almeno un po', vergognare e chiedere davvero perdono, sapendo di non meritarlo.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:e aggiungo che soprattutto si sentono giustificati e da questo deriva il sentirsi infastiditi.mettili alle strette e la prima frase che sentirai è che si sentivano trascurati e non amati....


Hai parlato con mio marito?:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli uomini...
> l'umanità ha un codice,
> un etica,
> una responsabilità.
> ...


L'amore è amore Spider. Non confondere l'amore con la scopata.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
> sarebbe da pazzi.
> volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
> Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
> ...


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito non ha ben capito la mia sofferenza, anzi penso che un po' l'abbia stupito.
> So per certo che quando io ho saputo del tradimento, lui è subito andato a riferire la mia reazione alla tipa, la quale gli scrive in una mail che è molto stupita della mia reazione, e di conseguenza della sua reazione. Ma come, gli scrive, non era finita da due anni?
> Brutto idiota, ma cosa le sei andato a dire per potertela sc@@@re?
> *E quando la chiamo con il nome che le si addice, lui si incavola!!!!!*
> ...


Ovvero troia? O sinonimi di? Dovrebbe esserne contento?


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che ti rispondono cosi.
> anche perchè in fondo è vero.
> cosa credi che ci sia dietro un tradimento,
> se continua ad amarti?
> ...


Sinceramente, non ho capito. Mi puoi spiegare cosa dovrei chiedergli?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito non ha ben capito la mia sofferenza, anzi penso che un po' l'abbia stupito.
> So per certo che quando io ho saputo del tradimento, lui è subito andato a riferire la mia reazione alla tipa, la quale gli scrive in una mail che è molto stupita della mia reazione, e di conseguenza della sua reazione. Ma come, gli scrive, non era finita da due anni?
> Brutto idiota, ma cosa le sei andato a dire per potertela sc@@@re?
> E quando la chiamo con il nome che le si addice, lui si incavola!!!!!
> ...



appunto come vedi acqua fritta!!
tu vuoii dei gesti, delle parole che non arrivano perchè non ci sono, 
oppure se ci sono sono inquinate.
se lui ti accarezza...tu magari fai la battutina, se lui è freddo, tu pensi che...
è il canale che è bloccato.
per liberarlo ..devi mandare tutto affanculo!!!!
te, lui e pure l'altra.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:e aggiungo che soprattutto si sentono giustificati e da questo deriva il sentirsi infastiditi.mettili alle strette e la prima frase che sentirai è che si sentivano trascurati e non amati....


Questo mio marito non lo ha mai detto. 

Anzi.

mi ha sempre detto che non aveva alcuna giustificazione se non di aver ceduto alle manifestate attenzioni e pressioni di una ragazzina e che stentava a credere che lei lo volesse.  24 anni lei 54 lui.


----------



## Apollonia (17 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> forse perchè sono un uomo.
> 
> lo ammetto,sento forte la carica di orgoglio e dignità.
> come non potrei?
> ...


Ma che, mi spii dalla finestra?
Io ho buttato un vestito, un libro, una collana, e non mi ricordo cos'altro.
Gliel'ho detto, e mi ha risposto che non ha capito il perchè.
Perchè mi ricordano butti momenti, ecco perchè.

P.S. dopo la mia battuta, è andato a dormire tutto risentito senza salutarmi.
Hai capito? Fa l'offeso!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sinceramente, non ho capito. Mi puoi spiegare cosa dovrei chiedergli?



invece di parlare di te,  e del tu sacrosanto dolore,
 una volta prova ad iniziare il discorso, 
visto che ti preme
su cosa ha provato lui,
 cosa gli mancava, 
cosa voleva da te non da lei.
ma non in termini accusatori.
cercare veramente di capire.
ribalta la discussione.
vedrai che si aprirà.
se pensi che da una battuta sarcastica possa nascere un dialogo franco, 
stai fresca.
devi piegarti a comprendere.
poi trai le tue conclusioni.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma che, mi spii dalla finestra?
> Io ho buttato un vestito, un libro, una collana, e non mi ricordo cos'altro.
> Gliel'ho detto, e mi ha risposto che non ha capito il perchè.
> Perchè mi ricordano butti momenti, ecco perchè.
> ...



questo gesto non ha senso, scusami.
non ha senso proprio perchè fatto solo da te.
questo volevo dire.
ma non ti preoccupare l'ho fatto pure io!!!
dopo però mi sono pentito.
anche perchè non saprai mai più se un giorno lo avrebbero fatto loro, 
senza che tu gli chiedessi niente.
questo mi sarebbe piaciuto veramente


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore è amore Spider. Non confondere l'amore con la scopata.



appunto,
 ma non dirlo a me.
dillo agli "stronzi".
oppure per una scopata è lecito tutto?


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo mio marito non lo ha mai detto.
> 
> Anzi.
> 
> mi ha sempre detto che non aveva alcuna giustificazione se non di aver ceduto alle manifestate attenzioni e pressioni di una ragazzina e che stentava a credere che lei lo volesse.  24 anni lei 54 lui.



certo bella tentazione!!!!
24- 54...trent'anni di differenza!!!!!
pensa tuo marito, si sarà sentito...un giovincello.
quando lui era nato non c'era neanche la televisione, 
questa c'ha WA...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, molto diverso.
> per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
> molto più che per  le donne.
> il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
> ...


Ti assicuro che anche alle donne tradite viene minata la loro identità, forse più ancora la loro femminilità. 
Io non quanti anni tu abbia, ma pensa a me 52enne che vede il marito 60enne che la tradisce una 27enne.
Io perdo in partenza solamente per l'età!
Pensa cosa posso aver provato a leggere gli apprezzamenti che lui faceva a lei riguardo alla sua freschezza, giovinezza, e ti risparmio i particolari.
Il danno psicologico è stato devastante, almeno per me.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero troia? O sinonimi di? Dovrebbe esserne contento?


Come definisci una che, dopo essersi scopata il marito di un'altra il sabato sera, il martedì era già con un altro uomo?
(questo lo so per certo perchè me lo ha riferito mio marito)
Come la dovrei apostrofare? Con il suo nome di battesimo? O amichetta, o amante?


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto come vedi acqua fritta!!
> tu vuoii dei gesti, delle parole che non arrivano perchè non ci sono,
> oppure se ci sono sono inquinate.
> se lui ti accarezza...tu magari fai la battutina, se lui è freddo, tu pensi che...
> ...


Ah, beh, questo lo faccio mattina, mezzogiorno e sera!


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che anche alle donne tradite viene minata la loro identità, forse più ancora la loro femminilità.
> Io non quanti anni tu abbia, ma pensa a me 52enne che vede il marito 60enne che la tradisce una 27enne.
> Io perdo in partenza solamente per l'età!
> Pensa cosa posso aver provato a leggere gli apprezzamenti che lui faceva a lei riguardo alla sua freschezza, giovinezza, e ti risparmio i particolari.
> Il danno psicologico è stato devastante, almeno per me.



si ma è certo.
 mica voglio fare una gara sulla devastazione.
un tradimento è un tradimento.
donna o uomo che sia.
l'uomo forse subisce più una vergogna per dire animale, di gruppo,
 la donna forse più una vergogna sociale, di etichetta.
io ho subito un bel danno, sono stato quasi un anno senza far sesso 
con mia moglie ad esempio.
mi rifiutavo, avevo immagini, volevo fargliela pagare.
una cosa che mi ha rincuorato molto per dire ...
è aver scoperto che lo aveva più piccolo del mio.
pensa che cazzata.

vai a capire la mente  ...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> invece di parlare di te,  e del tu sacrosanto dolore,
> una volta prova ad iniziare il discorso,
> visto che ti preme
> su cosa ha provato lui,
> ...


Sì, lo so benissimo che da una battuta sarcastica non può venire un dialogo costruttivo.
 Ma lo so già cosa voleva da me, cosa gli è mancato, perchè ne abbiamo parlato. O almeno, me lo ha detto lui.
E ti ho già forse scritto che io di responsabilità ne ho in questa storia, al 50%.
Il problema è che io me le sono assunte, lui no.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, beh, questo lo faccio mattina, mezzogiorno e sera!



brava. 
fai il rosario...della 
Santa Cornuta...
che Dio l'aiuta!!!


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo bella tentazione!!!!
> 24- 54.mazzata.  anni di differenza!!!!!
> pensa tuo marito, si sarà sentito...un giovincello.
> quando lui era nato non c'era neanche la televisione,
> questa c'ha WA...


Infatti. Soprattutto da lei non si sentiva giudicato

Avendone combinate di ogni 'priima'  era  in un momento difficilissimo lui. 

Si sarà sentito sollevato ed importante x lei. 

In difficoltà con me.

facevamo lo stesso lavoro.  Stesso grado.

lui ha perso il lavoro mentre io venivo premiata x i risultati.

sicuramente aveva sensi di colpa verso di me. Cornuta e mazzata.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> questo gesto non ha senso, scusami.
> non ha senso proprio perchè fatto solo da te.
> questo volevo dire.
> ma non ti preoccupare l'ho fatto pure io!!!
> ...


Io per ora non mi sono pentita. 
Forse solo per il vestito NUOVO che mi piaceva, ma vaffanbrodo anche al vestito.
E mio marito, sono certissima, non l'avrebbe mai fatto. E non lo farà mai.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

perchè non ti metti un bell'avatar?????

:up::up::up::up::up:

vai.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> brava.
> fai il rosario...della
> Santa Cornuta...
> che Dio l'aiuta!!!


Questa battuta è fenomenale!
Santa Cornuta che Dio l'aiuta! Troppo forte!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè non ti metti un bell'avatar?????
> 
> :up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> vai.


Ci sto pensando...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo mio marito non lo ha mai detto.
> 
> Anzi.
> 
> mi ha sempre detto che non aveva alcuna giustificazione se non di aver ceduto alle manifestate attenzioni e pressioni di una ragazzina e che stentava a credere che lei lo volesse.  24 anni lei 54 lui.


E invece mio marito l'ha proprio tampinata... per quasi un anno... per fare una sfida con se stesso!
E mi è venuto a dire che ci ha pensato tanto prima di farle la "proposta".
Ma vaffan@@@o, va!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> puo essere certo che lo siano stati trascurati.puo essere ma perche non ne hanno parlato?io mi sono fatta il mio esame di coscienza, ho avuto una vita frenetica, *ci vedevamo poco e mi ero resa conto, poi 2 figli *piccoli.gliene parlai più volte, cercai il chiarimento ma la risposta era "ti amo, stai tranquilla" ma alla fine solo tranquilla non dovevo stare...e tutto questosia prima che durante il tradimento.....poteva allontanarsi, sfogarsi ma non l'ha fatto.ha preferito la menzogna...


La situazione era la stessa anche per te. Chi ti ha detto "stai tranquilla" è stato lui e ha trovato altro.
Tu hai chiesto e non hai cercato altro.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E invece mio marito l'ha proprio tampinata... per quasi un anno... per fare una sfida con se stesso!
> E mi è venuto a dire che ci ha pensato tanto prima di farle la "proposta".
> Ma vaffan@@@o, va!!!!!!



tuo marito stava in andropausa e aveva la  classica crisi di mezza età.
ha girato il brodo, prima di mettere a riposo il.... mestolo.
ma che ti frega...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> forse perchè sono un uomo.
> 
> lo ammetto,sento forte la carica di orgoglio e dignità.
> come non potrei?
> ...


Ha scelto te. Questo dovrebbe bastarti.
Le cose di cui hai bisogno gliele hai dette?


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La situazione era la stessa anche per te. Chi ti ha detto "stai tranquilla" è stato lui e ha trovato altro.
> Tu hai chiesto e non hai cercato altro.



ma dai.
non essere cosi fredda e lapidaria...ognuno chiede a modo suo.
secondo te il tradimento, non è una richiesta d'aiuto?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ho capito. Tocca sempre a noi. C'è da dire che a me ultimamente non va molto di parlare, ma di litigare, o meglio, dal parlare spesso e volentieri si passa all'urlata e al litigio, con miei rinfacci continui e battutacce sulla sua tipa, e so benissimo che questo non è il modo corretto per discutere fra persone adulte.


Con chi altro dovresti prendertela se non con lui?
Non vedo perché lui dovrebbe evitare di accettare la tua aggressività: ne è lui la causa.
Se lui accogliesse la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore riuscireste a dialogare con calma.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, molto diverso.
> per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
> molto più che per  le donne.
> il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
> ...


 vuoi dire che il pene dell'altro ti ha fatto sentire evirato?


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con chi altro dovresti prendertela se non con lui?
> Non vedo perché lui dovrebbe evitare di accettare la tua aggressività: ne è lui la causa.
> Se lui accogliesse la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore riuscireste a dialogare con calma.



cioè vuoi dire,
 che mentre lei gli lancia i piatti...
lui dovrebbe restare serafico?
se lei vuole ottenere qualcosa...deve abbandonare tutta l'aggressività.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'amore è amore Spider. Non confondere l'amore con la scopata.


Tu vedi amore ovunque.
Per me devi cambiare lenti agli occhiali, quelle rosa ti cambiano la realtà.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con chi altro dovresti prendertela se non con lui?
> Non vedo perché lui dovrebbe evitare di accettare la tua aggressività: ne è lui la causa.
> Se lui accogliesse la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore riuscireste a dialogare con calma.


Seeeeeeee, buonanotte!
Non ha capito che lui è la causa del mio malessere.
Ma domattina, se riesco, torno all'attacco.
Poi riferisco qui.

Comunque son contenta di aver scritto in prima persona su questo forum.
 Mi state dando tanti spunti di riflessione. E anche tanto coraggio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma dai.
> non essere cosi fredda e lapidaria...ognuno chiede a modo suo.
> secondo te il tradimento, non è una richiesta d'aiuto?


Anche una rapina a mano armata lo è.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> vuoi dire che il pene dell'altro ti ha fatto sentire evirato?


assolutamente si.
certo.
se un uomo viene tradito, 
certo non pensa alle cazzate che si pone una donna...
va al dunque... non scopava bene?
e perchè non scopava bene?
allora ti fai mille paranoie, 
sulla tua fisicità, 
sulla tua prestanza, sulla tu appartenenza.
l'altro ti evira, perchè ti deruba.
*ecco perchè l'amante è sempre e da sempre considerato un infame.
*l*'uomo infame, è l'uomo che tradisce*.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cioè vuoi dire,
> che mentre lei gli lancia i piatti...
> lui dovrebbe restare serafico?
> se lei vuole ottenere qualcosa...deve abbandonare tutta l'aggressività.


Lei non lancia i piatti. Lei è sarcastica ed esprime un dolore atroce e lui si chiude?
Non so come possa resistere ancora.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tuo marito stava in andropausa e aveva la  classica crisi di mezza età.
> ha girato il brodo, prima di mettere a riposo il.... mestolo.
> ma che ti frega...


Me ne frega perchè non ha voluto "prendermi a schiaffi", ma ha preferito cercare fuori di casa quello che in casa non aveva più. E pensava anche che lo accettassi, senza problemi.
Mi rivendo la tua battuta sul mestolo, con lui!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> certo.
> se un uomo viene tradito,
> certo non pensa alle cazzate che si pone una donna...
> ...


Non si tradisce con uno che scopa meglio, perché prima di farlo non puoi saperlo.
Quindi le ragioni sono altre.
Per me una donna cerca un altro modo di vedere se stessa.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei non lancia i piatti. Lei è sarcastica ed esprime un dolore atroce e lui si chiude?
> Non so come possa resistere ancora.



lui o lei?
perchè a questo punto, 
visto che sei rimasta,
 o dialoghi in santa pace senza paturnie...e se mi va, 
oppure molla tutto.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si tradisce con uno che scopa meglio, perché prima di farlo non puoi saperlo.
> Quindi le ragioni sono altre.
> Per me una donna cerca un altro modo di vedere se stessa.



ma certo. 
mica sai cosa ti capiterà!!!
sto dicendo, quello che immagina un uomo tradito.
dopo.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cioè vuoi dire,
> che mentre lei gli lancia i piatti...
> lui dovrebbe restare serafico?
> se lei vuole ottenere qualcosa...deve abbandonare tutta l'aggressività.


Mannaggia, hai ragione! Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho VOGLIA di fargli male. E' non è una bella cosa.
Ma forse devo passare questa fase e superarla.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Me ne frega perchè non ha voluto "prendermi a schiaffi", ma ha preferito cercare fuori di casa quello che in casa non aveva più. E pensava anche che lo accettassi, senza problemi.
> Mi rivendo la tua battuta sul mestolo, con lui!


Prima o dopo, ora è dopo e quindi non ha importanza quando lo ha pensato perché adesso ancora pensa. Lui pensa che a te non importasse molto di lui.
E ora la tua reazione continua a interpretarla così.
Per me è una proiezione.
Non chiederle dell'altra chiedigli di te, di voi.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mannaggia, hai ragione! Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho VOGLIA di fargli male. E' non è una bella cosa.
> Ma forse devo passare questa fase e superarla.



falla durate poco.
mica dico che non mollerai, 
dico che se vuoi risposte...devi agire con arguzia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lui o lei?
> perchè a questo punto,
> visto che sei rimasta,
> o dialoghi in santa pace senza paturnie...e se mi va,
> oppure molla tutto.


Lei.
Considerazioni in merito alla solitudine le fanno entrambi.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ha scelto te*. Questo dovrebbe bastarti.
> Le cose di cui hai bisogno gliele hai dette?


Per comodità? 
Per convenienza?
Perchè l'altra ha trent'anni di meno e sa che fra dieci anni sarebbe una badante?
Perchè non ha voglia di fare trasloco?
Perchè deve prendersi cura di te?
Perchè gli fai pena?
Perchè......?
Perchè ti vuole bene?
Perchè ti ama?


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> falla durate poco.
> mica dico che non mollerai,
> dico che se vuoi risposte...devi agire con arguzia.


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma adesso non ci riesco. Dovrei sforzarmi, ma l'emotività ha il sopravvento sulla ragione.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima o dopo, ora è dopo e quindi non ha importanza quando lo ha pensato perché adesso ancora pensa. *Lui pensa che a te non importasse molto di lui.
> E ora la tua reazione continua a interpretarla così.*
> Per me è una proiezione.
> Non chiederle dell'altra chiedigli di te, di voi.


Io non chiedo di lei, faccio battutacce su di lei e lui.

Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Per comodità?
> Per convenienza?
> Perchè l'altra ha trent'anni di meno e sa che fra dieci anni sarebbe una badante?
> Perchè non ha voglia di fare trasloco?
> ...


E tu?
Quali sono i tuoi motivi?
Pensa che tra 10 anni sarai una badante pure tu.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Per comodità?
> Per convenienza?
> Perchè l'altra ha trent'anni di meno e sa che fra dieci anni sarebbe una badante?
> Perchè non ha voglia di fare trasloco?
> ...



perchè sei la sua donna da 30 anni?
perchè con te ha fatto vacanza stuPende?
perchè come gli tagli le unghie tu...lei manco a pensarci?
Perche ti ha scelto tanti anni fa?
perchè è stato innamorato di te?
perchè non è innamorato in fondo di lei?
perchè preferisce come cucini tu?
perchè ti vuole semplicemente un sacco di bene?
perchè....
guarda che non ne esci, se continui cosi.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Per comodità?
> Per convenienza?
> Perchè l'altra ha trent'anni di meno e sa che fra dieci anni sarebbe una badante?
> Perchè non ha voglia di fare trasloco?
> ...



Apollonia...sento che sto per mandarti affanculo....
magari domani.

buonanotte e sogni d'oro.
io ci credo ai sogni d'oro!!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu?
> Quali sono i tuoi motivi?
> Pensa che tra 10 anni sarai una badante pure tu.


Io STAVO con lui perché era la persona più importante della mia vita, perchè era la persona che stimavo, perchè era la persona di cui mi fidavo, perchè era la "mia abitudine", perchè avevamo un linguaggio tutto nostro, ecc.

E fra dieci anni io non sarò ( se sarò ancora con lui) la sua badante, ma sua moglie.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè sei la sua donna da 30 anni?
> perchè con te ha fatto vacanza stuPende?
> perchè come gli tagli le unghie tu...lei manco a pensarci?
> Perche ti ha scelto tanti anni fa?
> ...


E lo so che non ne esco, è che a volte mi pigliano questi vortici e ci finisco dentro come un pollo, anzi una vecchia gallina!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Apollonia...sento che sto per mandarti affanculo....
> magari domani.
> 
> buonanotte e sogni d'oro.
> io ci credo ai sogni d'oro!!!!!


Ok, allora, mandamici domani!
Buonanotte!


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ok, allora, mandamici domani!
> Buonanotte!



non ti mando affancullo.
forza!
forza!!!!!
se ti tiri fuori te, mi tiro fuori anch'io.
devi abbandonare questi giri mentali.
sono stati la mia rovina.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io STAVO con lui perché era *la persona più importante *della mia vita, perchè era la *persona che stimavo*, perchè era la persona di cui *mi fidavo*, perchè era la "*mia abitudine*", perchè avevamo* un linguaggio tutto nostro*, ecc.
> 
> E fra dieci anni io non sarò ( se sarò ancora con lui) la sua badante, ma sua moglie.


Se queste cose sussistono tutte, allora devi "abbassarti" a cercare di capirlo.

No sarai la badante se non tra 10, tra 15 perché avrà bisogno di assistenza. Potrai dargliela o accettarla, se toccherà a te, solo se sussisteranno tutte quelle cose.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ti mando affancullo.
> forza!
> forza!!!!!
> se ti tiri fuori te, mi tiro fuori anch'io.
> ...


Questi giri sono inevitabile.
Si deve capire dove si trova lui e dove si trova lei per vedere se possono riprendere a camminare insieme.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè sei la sua donna da 30 anni?


24 anni e 8 mesi, prego.



Spider ha detto:


> perchè con te ha fatto vacanza stuPende?


Oddio, può essere, ma non ci credo tanto. Nei periodi in cui non avevamo una lira le vacanze ce le sognavamo.



Spider ha detto:


> perchè come gli tagli le unghie tu...lei manco a pensarci?


Mai tagliato le unghie! Mica è impedito!



Spider ha detto:


> Perche ti ha scelto tanti anni fa?


Mi ha scelto? 



Spider ha detto:


> perchè è stato innamorato di te?


Forse tre mesi...



Spider ha detto:


> perchè non è innamorato in fondo di lei?


Lo è, lo è.



Spider ha detto:


> perchè preferisce come cucini tu?


Questo è quasi certo!



Spider ha detto:


> perchè ti vuole semplicemente un sacco di bene?


Un sacco mi sembra tanto.



Spider ha detto:


> perchè....
> guarda che non ne esci, se continui cosi.


Domami mattina ESIGO che tu mi ci mandi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ti mando affancullo.
> forza!
> forza!!!!!
> se ti tiri fuori te, mi tiro fuori anch'io.
> ...


Ci si rovina con queste seghe mentali, non ho dubbi.
Ma, come ho scritto più su, passo da momenti "chiari" a momenti "scuri".


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se queste cose sussistono tutte, allora devi "abbassarti" a cercare di capirlo.
> 
> No sarai la badante se non tra 10, tra 15 perché avrà bisogno di assistenza. Potrai dargliela o accettarla, se toccherà a te, solo se sussisteranno tutte quelle cose.


Sussistevano fino  a che non ho scoperto il tradimento.
Quello che mi domando adesso è se mi posso ancora fidare di lui, se lo posso ancora stimare, se lo posso ancora riportare sul piedistallo. 
E' questo che mi attanaglia, visto che, quando ho ripreso, lui ha fatto regali, pranzo, wa, e via discorrendo (leggi sopra).

Un conto è essere la moglie, un conto è essere la badante. 
La moglie lo fa per amore, la badante per lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Avatar suggeriti


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sussistevano fino  a che non ho scoperto il tradimento.
> Quello che mi domando adesso è se mi posso ancora fidare di lui, se lo posso ancora stimare, se lo posso ancora riportare sul piedistallo.
> E' questo che mi attanaglia, visto che, quando ho ripreso, lui ha fatto regali, pranzo, wa, e via discorrendo (leggi sopra).
> 
> ...


Esatto devi capire te.
Non lui.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi giri sono inevitabile.
> Si deve capire dove si trova lui e dove si trova lei per vedere se possono riprendere a camminare insieme.


Guarda, io ne sarei già fuori se fossi sicura che non si vedono, sentono, messaggiano, ecc.
Ma visti i precedenti...

E che c@@@o, vieni a fare la passeggiata con me in campagna, era pieno di primule, mi dici che questo tappeto di fiori l'hanno fatto per noi, veniamo a casa, mi offri l'aperitivo pranziamo e dopo pranzo le mandi via wa la foto di un albero in fiore, fatta davanti a me, con la scritta "ti abbraccio forte, non scappare!"??????
Questo domenica 16 marzo, quando venerdì 14 sei andato a pranzo con lei per darle il regalo?
E il 30 marzo, quando un nostro amico gli suggerisce che per stare con me deve guardare me, risponde:" E adesso che glielo dice (riferito alla sua bella)?"
Incomincio a pensare che Spider abbia ragione sulla questione crocerossina!

Adesso vado a nanna veramente.
Grazie di cuore del supporto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Guarda, io ne sarei già fuori se fossi sicura che non si vedono, sentono, messaggiano, ecc.
> Ma visti i precedenti...
> E che c@@@o, vieni a fare la passeggiata con me in campagna, era pieno di primule, mi dici che questo tappeto di fiori l'hanno fatto per noi, veniamo a casa, mi offri l'aperitivo pranziamo e dopo pranzo le mandi via wa la foto di un albero in fiore, fatta davanti a me, con la scritta "ti abbraccio forte, non scappare!"??????
> Questo domenica 16 marzo, quando venerdì 14 sei andato a pranzo con lei per darle il regalo?
> ...


Pensa solo che se l'avesse trattata come uno straccio l'avresti stimato meno.
Era marzo. Adesso è maggio.
Buonanotte.
Pensa un avatar che esprima come ti senti o come vuoi sentirti.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo mio marito non lo ha mai detto.
> 
> Anzi.
> 
> mi ha sempre detto che non aveva alcuna giustificazione se non di aver ceduto alle manifestate attenzioni e pressioni di una ragazzina e che stentava a credere che lei lo volesse.  24 anni lei 54 lui.


Diciamocelo:almeno alla scoperta delle corna tuo marito è stato meno stronzo del mio perchéio ancora mi chiedo come fa un marito (che per motivi di lavoro non c'è mai, che a casa non fa niente di niente, mezz'uomo mezzo divano, che s' annoia di parlare perché stanco, che non va a fare la spesa perché stanco e manda la moglie con 2 bimbi piccoli e altro ancora...) a dire ad una moglie (che si sveglia alle 6 del mattino e s' addormenta al 1 di notte, che non va al cinema da 8 anni, che l'amica la vede 1 volta al mese,che non si ricorda cos' è la parola relax ) che si sentiva trascurato e non amato.Forse ho sbagliato io ma io non ero trascurata da lui? Avrei dovuto tradirlo anch'io allora? Ma io non l'ho fatto nonostante tutto neanche quando c'era la sua facocera qui...
E la cosa più buffa? Farei fatica a tradirlo perfino adesso.Avrei potuto mettergli delle corna giganti durante le mie ferie ad Agosto, c'era mia mamma che teneva i bimbi e lui stava in Italia, non l'avrebbe mai scoperto ma non riuscivo a pensarmi a letto con un altro e in quel periodo ero pure incazzata nera con lui...ma cmq e come dice Spider bisogna pensare al presente.Scusate lo sfogo lunghissimo e chiedo scusa ad Apollonia:smile:


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La situazione era la stessa anche per te. Chi ti ha detto "stai tranquilla" è stato lui e ha trovato altro.
> Tu hai chiesto e non hai cercato altro.


:up:...non ho cercato e non volevo altro che un "ti amo" sincero, un "grazie per tutto quel che fai" e qualche bella e sana risata di quelle che ci facevamo un tempo.Invece ottenevo solo una lagna continua e stupide gelosie perché mi occupavo e giocavo con i bimbi....


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sussistevano fino  a che non ho scoperto il tradimento.
> Quello che mi domando adesso è se mi posso ancora fidare di lui, se lo posso ancora stimare, se lo posso ancora riportare sul piedistallo.
> E' questo che mi attanaglia, visto che, quando ho ripreso, lui ha fatto regali, pranzo, wa, e via discorrendo (leggi sopra).
> 
> ...


Secondo me quando si dice dopo un tradimento
che niente sarà come prima s' intende proprio questo:la perdita di fiducia, la perdita della stima.Devi aspettare per avere le tue risposte.Ma metterlo su un piedistallo no, è controproducente sia per te che per lui.Perché alla fine nessuno è santo e perfetto da meritarselo il piedistallo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:...non ho cercato e non volevo altro che un "ti amo" sincero, un "grazie per tutto quel che fai" e qualche bella e sana risata di quelle che ci facevamo un tempo.Invece ottenevo solo una lagna continua e stupide gelosie perché mi occupavo e giocavo con i bimbi....


Avevate (avete?) un'idea diversa della coppia e della famiglia.
Tu non ti sentivi abbastanza amata ma hai investito sulla famiglia.
Lui aveva aspettative di essere il sultano che l'hanno fatto sentire deluso e non amato perché non aveva l'aspettativa di amare in modo maturo.
Ora ti senti amata? Senti i tuoi figli amati, protetti e considerati da lui?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Secondo me quando si dice dopo un tradimento
> che niente sarà come prima s' intende proprio questo:la perdita di fiducia, la perdita della stima.Devi aspettare per avere le tue risposte.Ma metterlo su un piedistallo no, è controproducente sia per te che per lui.Perché alla fine nessuno è santo e perfetto da meritarselo il piedistallo.


 I traditori si ribellano a questa affermazione ma io non volevo la perfezione volevo solo una bella persona sincera e leale che avrebbe detto che quel che aveva non gli bastava e mi avrebbe dato la possibilità di confrontarmi e scegliere.

Altro che bella persona ho avuto a che fare con un seriale perverso.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto,
> ma non dirlo a me.
> dillo agli "stronzi".
> oppure per una scopata è lecito tutto?


No scusa ma ritieni che le donne siano tutte vittime di seduttori? Stai scherzando spero. La scopata succede perchè la si vuole IN DUE.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Come definisci una che, dopo essersi scopata il marito di un'altra il sabato sera, il martedì era già con un altro uomo?
> (questo lo so per certo perchè me lo ha riferito mio marito)
> Come la dovrei apostrofare? Con il suo nome di battesimo? O amichetta, o amante?


Non è un problema tuo. Al limite è (era) un problema di tuo marito. Apprezzo che lui abbia preso le sue difese comunque. Non era sotto incantesimo eh.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vedi amore ovunque.
> Per me devi cambiare lenti agli occhiali, quelle rosa ti cambiano la realtà.


Ho conosciute donne sposate innamorate del loro amante che hanno lasciato il marito (e non perchè fossero state scoperte) e hanno ricominciato una nuova vita. E sono felici. Non tutte le storie extraconiugali sono storie di scopate.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *ecco perchè l'amante è sempre e da sempre considerato un infame.
> *l*'uomo infame, è l'uomo che tradisce*.


No scusa se l'uomo amante è single chi tradirebbe? Il marito o compagno della propria amante? Uhm...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

Quoto tutti e 4 gli interventi di Mk


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ho conosciute donne sposate innamorate del loro amante che hanno lasciato il marito (e non perchè fossero state scoperte) e hanno ricominciato una nuova vita. E sono felici. Non tutte le storie extraconiugali sono storie di scopate.


Io non penso che siano storie di scopate mi hai confusa con altri utenti.
Ho scritto quello che ho scritto perché tu vedi amore anche dove non c'è, non perché io neghi che ci sia dove c'è.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, molto diverso.
> per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
> molto più che per  le donne.
> il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
> ...


Mi stai convincendo a confessare a mio marito,  seriamente, dell'altro. 

Sperando stia male anche solo la metà di come sono stata male io per lui.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma ritieni che lfarle giderene siano tutte v piùime di seduttori? Stai scherzando spero. La scopata succede perchè la si vuole IN DUE.


Anzi,  spesso sono proprio le donne  a infatuarsi/innamorarsi per prime di uomini sposati, li considerano più interessanti e si sentono "prescelte'.

E' proprio la competizione con la moglie a farle stare bene e sentirsi piu' sicure.

A me lo ha detto la piccolina ammettendo che i 30 anni in più e la sua situazione non la facevano sentire insicura come le capitava conssuoi coetanei liberi.  Boh.

E per rispondere ad Apollonia anche la piccolina  alternava vari ragazzi a mio marito. Spariva x mesi poi tornava a cercarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anzi,  spesso sono proprio le donne  a infatuarsi/innamorarsi per prime di uomini sposati, li considerano più interessanti e si sentono "prescelte'.
> 
> E' proprio la competizione con la moglie a farle stare bene e sentirsi piu' sicure.
> 
> ...


La competizione con la moglie é da deficienti....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La competizione con la moglie é da deficienti....


Concordo. Ma molto spesso c'è.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero troia? O sinonimi di? Dovrebbe esserne contento?


Contento no o affari suoi ma davanti ad una moglie tradita dovrebbe tacere. 

Se mio marito avesse osato difenderla sarebbe uscito di casa in 5 minuti. Mai fatto. 

Cosa pensi affari suoi. Lui la definiva pazza logorroica. 

Bibbia dipendente.  

Io o troia o piccolina.

Le ho dato indirettamente della troia  il giorno della telefonata. Trauma. 
Se uno vuole essere dalla parte della ragione sceglie, prima.

Io personalmente ho fatto una scelta e non potrei prendermela con la  moglie  del mio amico se mi definisse troia. 

Tocco ferro per lui.

Al massimo potrei spiegarle che ha sposato un seriale,  almeno credo lo sia, mai chiesto ma lo penso.

Ovviamente da me non saprà mai mai mai niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ho conosciute donne sposate innamorate del loro amante che hanno lasciato il marito (e non perchè fossero state scoperte) e hanno ricominciato una nuova vita. E sono felici. Non tutte le storie extraconiugali sono storie di scopate.


Vero


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La competizione con la moglie é da deficienti....



Lo è in ogni caso, figuriamoci con 30 anni di differenza.  Eppure era gelosa di me. Boh!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto devi capire te.
> Non lui.


Lo so. E' proprio questi il punto. Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho una paura boia, paura di soffrire di nuovo, e ti assicuro che se succedesse, sarebbe peggio della prima volta.
Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato". 
Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
Gli ho chiesto perchè volesse stare insieme a me e mi ha risposto perchè crede che insieme possiamo crescere come persone e possiamo aiutarci.
Prima però, lo avevo leggermente accusato, offeso, e buttato addosso mia rabbia e dolore. Mi ha detto che non posso fare così, che non è il modo. Allora mi sono ricordata la tua frase di ieri sera, e gli ho detto:" Con chi dovrei predermela, se non con la persona che mi ha fatto più male, che mi ha ferita di più?". Silenzio dall'altra parte.
Comunque di sentimenti non ha parlato. Manco l'ombra.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa solo che se l'avesse trattata come uno straccio l'avresti stimato meno.
> Era marzo. Adesso è maggio.
> Buonanotte.
> Pensa un avatar che esprima come ti senti o come vuoi sentirti.


No, non l'avrei stimato meno. Avrei capito che era finita. Così invece no.
Comunque stamattina mi ha detto che non si sentono più per telefono, per mail, ecc.
Io gli ho rinfacciato la storia di marzo, il regalo, il pranzo, i wa, e mi ha detto che la storia doveva avere la sua naturale evoluzione, che c'è stata e adesso è finita.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:...non ho cercato e non volevo altro che un "ti amo" sincero, un "grazie per tutto quel che fai" e qualche bella e sana risata di quelle che ci facevamo un tempo.Invece ottenevo solo una lagna continua e stupide gelosie perché mi occupavo e giocavo con i bimbi....


Infatti! Mica cerchiamo la luna! Anch'io stamattina gli ho detto che basterebbero due o tre piccoli gesti o parole a farmi felice!
Mi sono ricordata di Spider e gli ho detto che i traditi vorrebbero sentirsi dire solo qualche bella parola, ma non mi ha risposto.
Ah, nessun problema se ti sei inserita nella discussione!:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so. E' proprio questi il punto. Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho una paura boia, paura di soffrire di nuovo, e ti assicuro che se succedesse, sarebbe peggio della prima volta.
> Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato".
> Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
> Gli ho chiesto perchè volesse stare insieme a me e mi ha risposto perchè crede che insieme possiamo crescere come persone e possiamo aiutarci.
> ...


Se ti avesse detto che ti ama ti saresti arrabbiata.
Lui ha fatto una dichiarazione d'impegno.
Devi solo capire cosa vuoi tu.
La paura di una vita diversa, da soli, dopo tanti anni in coppia è naturale che spaventi. 
Non si dice forse "fare un salto nel vuoto" quando si parla di qualcosa che non si conosce?
Devi vedere quanto brucia il fuoco che ti spinge a saltare.
Devi vedere quanto tu hai bisogno di condivisione o di indipendenza.
Se, come dici tu per il tuo caso, si riconosce di avere una responsabilità nel tradimento, bisogna capire perché c'è stato quell'allontanamento emotivo, tuo, e se non ti sentivi (ti senti) anche tu in una coppia solo per condividere le spese ma senza ragioni che vi farebbero ORA scegliere reciprocamente.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La competizione con la moglie é da deficienti....


Vallo a dire alle amanti...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Contento no o affari suoi ma davanti ad una moglie tradita dovrebbe tacere.
> 
> Se mio marito avesse osato difenderla sarebbe uscito di casa in 5 minuti. Mai fatto.
> 
> ...


Appunto. La tipa di mio marito sapeva benissimo che lui era sposato. Infatti quando la chiamo troia davanti a lui, gli ricordo comunque sempre che se dovessi buttar giù dalla rupe qualcuno, butterei lui. 
Perchè era sposato, perchè era più vecchio, perchè doveva essere più intelligente.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo è in ogni caso, figuriamoci con 30 anni di differenza.  Eppure era gelosa di me. Boh!


Ah, ah, anche la tipa era gelosa di me!!!!!
Ma va, va!!!
Se vuoi fare l'amante, devi essere capace di farla; non puoi pretendere di fare la fidanzata o la moglie!


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so. E' proprio questi il punto. Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho una paura boia, paura di soffrire di nuovo, e ti assicuro che se succedesse, sarebbe peggio della prima volta.
> Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato".
> Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
> Gli ho chiesto perchè volesse stare insieme a me e mi ha risposto perchè crede che insieme possiamo crescere come persone e possiamo aiutarci.
> ...


Ed è la cosa più triste.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma ritieni che le donne siano tutte vittime di seduttori? Stai scherzando spero. La scopata succede perchè la si vuole IN DUE.




io ho usato il termine generico: uomo.
almeno questo intendevo.
forse avrei dovuto parlare di "persone"...
uomo come umanità in generale,
 se poi vuoi vederci solo il sesso maschile fai pure.
certe volte il non voler vedere un tradimento, verso un "prossimo"
come non dico tanto una semplice scorrettezza, una caduta di stile, mi fa pensare.

L'amante sa sempre che ci sta qualcuno anche se non lo conosce.
ma il fatto che non lo conosci per niente,
 non ti fa essere meno responsabile.
Se questa metrica di pensiero, tanto facile da attuare, la applicassi a tutto non funzionerebbe mai.

puoi correre a 200 all'ora , tanto se ammazzi qualcuno che ti frega?
non lo conosci.
punto.
in realtà dietro la inconscia voglia di giustificare con la non appartenenza, c'è solo tanta ipocrisia.
con l'indiffrenza con la non responsabilità, si riesce a giustificare il proprio operato.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa se l'uomo amante è single chi tradirebbe? Il marito o compagno della propria amante? Uhm...



idem, come sopra, 
quando parlo di un uomo che tradisce,
 intendo che tradisce il suo prossimo.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Appunto. La tipa di mio marito sapeva benissimo che lui era sposato. Infatti quando la chiamo troia davanti a lui, gli ricordo comunque sempre che se dovessi buttar giù dalla rupe qualcuno, butterei lui.
> Perchè era sposato, perchè era più vecchio, perchè doveva essere più intelligente.


Anch'io le colpe le do  solo a lui, anche xche' di troie  e puttanieri è pieno il mondo,  se non fosse stata lei poteva essere chiunque altro,  lui doveva ragionare. 

Dopo essersela scopata la prima volta, tenendo conto du tutto il contesto, con che faccia è venuto a letto con me?

E per anni?

Dove aveva la coscienza?

E quando mi raggiungeva x le ferie sembrava felice ed innamorato.  Spegneva il cellulare x settimane. Dopo ho capito che lo faceva x non essere beccato e lei facevate anonime a casa ma xche' lui non le diceva mai che sarebbe partito.

facendomi pure preoccupare xche' mia figlia si agitava non essendo mai successo.

tutte cose capite dopo.  Ma lo stronzo lo poteva ben capire quando nostra figlia ci parlava delle Tel anonime subito dopo la sua partenza. 

Poi come fai a non definire troie certe amanti? 
E tutte le sue rassicurazioni quando primi indizi mi  facevano fare domande?

meglio sarebbe x me riuscire a non pensarci xche' oltre a non capacitarmi di come mi sia fatta abbindolare in diverse occasioni la voglia di vederlo dissolversi come un aspirina effervescente mi torna.

X fortuna sono sola e serena a parte ricordare qui i vari episodi


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho usato il termine generico: uomo.
> almeno questo intendevo.
> forse avrei dovuto parlare di "persone"...
> uomo come umanità in generale,
> ...


Ti risulta che l'amamte di tua moglie ti abbia promesso fedeltá.
Lui é andato a letto con una donna che ti aveva promesso fedeltà e se sta bene a lei perché lui doveva farsi il problema. 
Tua moglie da la colpa a lui?


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti risulta che l'amamte di tua moglie ti abbia promesso fedeltá.
> Lui é andato a letto con una donna che ti aveva promesso fedeltà e se sta bene a lei perché lui doveva farsi il problema.
> Tua moglie da la colpa a lui?


Se ho capito bene Spider Parla di etica morale.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti risulta che l'amamte di tua moglie ti abbia promesso fedeltá.
> Lui é andato a letto con una donna che ti aveva promesso fedeltà e se sta bene a lei perché lui doveva farsi il problema.
> Tua moglie da la colpa a lui?


l'amante di mia moglie non doveva promettermi niente.
il rispetto, deve essere implicito.
il rispetto del prossimo,
 come rispetto la fila, come rispetto la legge,
 come rispetto mille altre cose.

perchè si rispettano gli altri?
per facciata? 
e quando invece veramente ti interessa, non rispetti più?

l'agire umano è strano, io vedo una gravità sia nel non fare uno scontrino, sia nel rispetto
delle emozioni di un altro fuori da me.
mai mi caccerei in una scopata extra, pensando che qualcuno potrebbe soffrirne.

mia moglie non da la colpa a lui, ma sa bene che lui è responsabile insieme a lei.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho usato il termine generico: uomo.
> almeno questo intendevo.
> forse avrei dovuto parlare di "persone"...
> uomo come umanità in generale,
> ...


La nostra cultura è questa.
Non ci sentiamo responsabili di ciò che non vediamo.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevate (avete?) un'idea diversa della coppia e della famiglia.
> Tu non ti sentivi abbastanza amata ma hai investito sulla famiglia.
> Lui aveva aspettative di essere il sultano che l'hanno fatto sentire deluso e non amato perché non aveva l'aspettativa di amare in modo maturo.
> Ora ti senti amata? Senti i tuoi figli amati, protetti e considerati da lui?


Adesso siamo più sereni tutti.E lui finalmente si è mostrato maturo e m'ha sostenuta in una fase molto brutta.Non si è mai allontanato.....
Io ho avuto problemi di salute gravi e perfino quando son rimasta senza capelli è riuscito a farmi ridere e a trovare le parole giuste.Si è occupato di sostenere anche i bimbi che non mi vedevano....Ha fatto del suo meglio e alla fine questo ci ha aiutati a superare.È stata una fase quella del tradimento? Forse....ma dopo quello che ho passato mi sono stancata di farmi domande e quel che conta è che ci è stato vicino quando piu avevamo bisogno.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nostra cultura è questa.
> Non ci sentiamo responsabili di ciò che non vediamo.




si infatti
 ma non dirmi che è un bel sentire.

la verità è che ti senti responsabile ma che te ne freghi altamente.
come quando getti la carta dal finestrino dell'auto, o il mozzicone di sigaretta.
sai che non dovrebbe esser fatto, ma lo fai lo stesso, 
 perchè la vittima è semplicemente  astratta, 
una vittima specifica non c'è.
sentirsi dire che, uno non c'etra nulla, che non è sua la responsabilità del tuo dolore,
perchè la troia di turno, sapeva bene cosa faceva...è svilente.
Guarda quello che hai fatto tu,
 non lei, o lui.
lei ci sta, ma tu?
basta che lei ci stava, per giustificarti?
bisogna chiarire una cosa:
se al tradimento dai un valore minino, certo la responsabilità diminuisce,
 ma se come vedo qui dentro, dai un valore altissimo, non puoi pensare che sia come l'acqua corrente.
chi giustifica l'amante o i presunti tali, a tutto il tradimento da un valore apri a zero.
alla fine non gli frega un cazzo di capire le responsabilità, perchè non gli frega un cazzo di capirne neanche le motivazioni.
si tradisce e basta, e va bene cosi.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amante di mia moglie non doveva promettermi niente.
> il rispetto, deve essere implicito.
> il rispetto del prossimo,
> come rispetto la fila, come rispetto la legge,
> ...



ma è proprio quel "potrebbe" che cambia tutto...intendo dire: se nemmeno colui che tradisce il partner si fa scrupoli sul fatto che questi potrebbe soffrirne, come si può pretendere che se li faccia l'amante?
l'amante non sa quasi nulla di reale sul rapporto ufficiale, perchè è estraneo e per di più sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore...
non giustifico gli amanti, che, se sanno, sono scorretti, ma non sono responsabili della "qualità" dei rapporti altrui, secondo me


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è proprio quel "potrebbe" che cambia tutto...intendo dire: se nemmeno colui che tradisce il partner si fa scrupoli sul fatto che questi potrebbe soffrirne, come si può pretendere che se li faccia l'amante?
> l'amante non sa quasi nulla di reale sul rapporto ufficiale, perchè è estraneo e per di più sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore...
> non giustifico gli amanti, che, se sanno, sono scorretti, ma non sono responsabili della "qualità" dei rapporti altrui, secondo me



della qualità no,
 ma di ingannarti si.
e questo dovrebbe bastare.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nostra cultura è questa.
> Non ci sentiamo responsabili di ciò che non vediamo.


tu riusciresti a non sentirti responsabile di ciò che semplicemente solo non vedi?
io per esempio no.
non ci riesco.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è proprio quel "potrebbe" che cambia tutto...intendo dire: se nemmeno colui che tradisce il partner si fa scrupoli sul fatto che questi potrebbe soffrirne, come si può pretendere che se li faccia l'amante?
> l'amante non sa quasi nulla di reale sul rapporto ufficiale, perchè è estraneo e per di più sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore...
> non giustifico gli amanti, che, se sanno, sono scorretti, ma non sono responsabili della "qualità" dei rapporti altrui, secondo me



ma scusa, quando non fai lo scontrino, non sai che qualcuno *potrebbe* pagare più tasse per colpa tua?
vedi il *potrebbe* , ritorna sempre.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> della qualità no,
> ma di ingannarti si.
> e questo dovrebbe bastare.



appunto, l'inganno è scorrettezza, ma non dà anche responsabilità
invece l'inganno del traditore, sì


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma scusa, quando non fai lo scontrino, non sai che qualcuno *potrebbe* pagare più tasse per colpa tua?
> vedi il *potrebbe* , ritorna sempre.



è un'analogia carina ma non sta in piedi:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I traditori si ribellano a questa affermazione ma io non volevo la perfezione volevo solo una bella persona sincera e leale che avrebbe detto che quel che aveva non gli bastava e mi avrebbe dato la possibilità di confrontarmi e scegliere.
> 
> Altro che bella persona ho avuto a che fare con un seriale perverso.


Mi dispiace Brunetta.Ma alla fine chi ha perso è 
stato lui.Un grande abbraccio!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amante di mia moglie non doveva promettermi niente.
> il rispetto, deve essere implicito.
> il rispetto del prossimo,
> come rispetto la fila, come rispetto la legge,
> ...


Ogni volta che mi imbarco in questi discorsi io non riesco a seguirvi, forse farei meglio a non intervenire


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è un'analogia carina ma non sta in piedi:mrgreen:


spiegami il perchè.
perchè e parlo per me, se faccio una cosa scorretta verso una data cosa comunque astratta,
appunto lo stato, o la società in generale,
mi sento colpevole
 e perchè non dovrei sentimi tale verso un prossimo astratto?
cosa giustifica...che l'altro è consenziente?
tutte cazzate.
la verità perchè altro non sapete dire, è che giustificate con la coscieza e la volontà dell'altro il vostro operato.
ma detto che l'altro ha tutte le colpe e che ha operato consciamente, dove arriva la tua coscienza?
non dirmi al fegato....


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti avesse detto che ti ama ti saresti arrabbiata.
> Lui ha fatto una dichiarazione d'impegno.
> Devi solo capire cosa vuoi tu.
> La paura di una vita diversa, da soli, dopo tanti anni in coppia è naturale che spaventi.
> ...


Io ci starei a ricominciare, e gliel'ho dimostrato da gennaio alla fine di marzo. 
Riconosco le mie responsabilità, infatti non per niente dopo cinque giorni dalla scoperta del tradimento, sono andata dalla psico. Il capire perchè c'è stato il mio allontanamento è quello che sto "scavando" con la psico, ma per ora so solamente che tanti "no" che gli ho detto, erano dei "sì" soffocati, ma *perchè *sia successo questo lo devo ancora scoprire.
Il problema adesso rimane se credere che effettivamente è finita fra loro.
Davvero, non reggerei emotivamente scoprire che si vedono ancora o che si sentono ancora. Anche perchè so che lei è parecchio arrabbiata con lui che l'ha lasciata.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si infatti
> ma non dirmi che è un bel sentire.
> 
> la verità è che ti senti responsabile ma che te ne freghi altamente.
> ...


Appunto. Ed è triste.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta che mi imbarco in questi discorsi io non riesco a seguirvi, forse farei meglio a non intervenire



senti, devi capire semplicemente dove senti la tua responsabilità, verso una data cosa.
oggi, questo, domani un tradimento.
il coniuge sente la responsabilità nel rispetto ad una parola data, e non sempre.
L'amate si libera di responsabiltà, pur avendocene,
perchè partecipe di una fatto.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è proprio quel "potrebbe" che cambia tutto...intendo dire: se nemmeno colui che tradisce il partner si fa scrupoli sul fatto che questi potrebbe soffrirne, come si può pretendere che se li faccia l'amante?
> *l'amante non sa quasi nulla di reale sul rapporto ufficiale,* perchè è estraneo e per di più sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore...
> non giustifico gli amanti, che, se sanno, sono scorretti, ma non sono responsabili della "qualità" dei rapporti altrui, secondo me


Questo non è vero, almeno nel mio caso. E, tra l'altro ha fatto finta di unirci per poi dividerci ancora di più.
Addirittura in una mail gli dice che si immedesimava in me!
Ma va, va!


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti! Mica cerchiamo la luna! Anch'io stamattina gli ho detto che basterebbero due o tre piccoli gesti o parole a farmi felice!
> Mi sono ricordata di Spider e gli ho detto che i traditi vorrebbero sentirsi dire solo qualche bella parola, ma non mi ha risposto.
> Ah, nessun problema se ti sei inserita nella discussione!:smile:


Ma alla fine ci vuole poco per tenere viva la fiamma....un abbraccio caloroso, un gesto affettuoso come una carezza sul viso, un grazie e 2 risate fatte insieme.E un chiarimento quando serve con reciproca comprensione nei momenti difficili.Ma spesso non è così


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, devi capire semplicemente dove senti la tua responsabilità, verso una data cosa.
> oggi, questo, domani un tradimento.
> il coniuge sente la responsabilità nel rispetto ad una parola data, e non sempre.
> L'amate si libera di responsabiltà, pur avendocene,
> perchè partecipe di una fatto.


Io so che mi prendo la responsabilitá della cose che faccio. E non do alcuna tesponsabilità al mio amante del mio tradimento.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che mi prendo la responsabilitá della cose che faccio. E non do alcuna tesponsabilità al mio amante del mio tradimento.



infatti, non devi dargliene tu,
 e lui che dovrebbe prendersele!!!!

indifferentemente da te.
essere semplicemente coscienti delle proprie 
responsabilità sul tradimento.
capire che si è un pezzo della torta
 e non un estraneo, senza responsabilità.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, l'inganno è scorrettezza, ma non dà anche responsabilità
> invece l'inganno del traditore, sì


Sì che le dà. Proprio la responsabilità dell'inganno dovrebbe farti riflettere su quello che stai facendo.
Non solo nel tradimento, ma in tutte le cose.
Da adulti si ha il dovere morale di assumere le responsabilità della vita, e insegnarlo ai figli.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, non devi dargliene tu,
> e lui che dovrebbe prendersele!!!!
> 
> indifferentemente da te.
> ...


Esatto! E' lui che se le deve prendere le sue responsabilità, non tu!
Bravo Spider!


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma alla fine ci vuole poco per tenere viva la fiamma....un abbraccio caloroso, un gesto affettuoso come una carezza sul viso, un grazie e 2 risate fatte insieme.E un chiarimento quando serve con reciproca comprensione nei momenti difficili.Ma spesso non è così


Sì, hai ragione.
Non hai idea di come mi farebbe felice se mi chiedesse di rimettermi la fede, o se mi dicesse che gli dispiace di avermi fatto male, ma per ora non ho sentito nulla...


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è proprio quel "potrebbe" che cambia tutto...intendo dire: se nemmeno colui che tradisce il partner si fa scrupoli sul fatto che questi potrebbe soffrirne, come si può pretendere che se li faccia l'amante?
> l'amante non sa quasi nulla di reale sul rapporto ufficiale, perchè è estraneo e per di più sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore...
> non giustifico gli amanti, che, se sanno, sono scorretti, ma non sono responsabili della "qualità" dei rapporti altrui, secondo me



Spesso invece l'amante sa tutto dell'altra/altro, lo abbiamo letto qui tante volte, cominciando dall'amica, si fa per dire, di Circe, pure l'amico di Farfalla se ricordo bene  un amico di famiglia conosciuto dal marito.

Però quando si vuole qualcosa, ci si convince di avere ragione, ognuno trova la sua.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ci starei a ricominciare, e gliel'ho dimostrato da gennaio alla fine di marzo.
> Riconosco le mie responsabilità, infatti non per niente dopo cinque giorni dalla scoperta del tradimento, sono andata dalla psico. Il capire perchè c'è stato il mio allontanamento è quello che sto "scavando" con la psico, ma per ora so solamente che tanti "no" che gli ho detto, erano dei "sì" soffocati, ma *perchè *sia successo questo lo devo ancora scoprire.
> Il problema adesso rimane se credere che effettivamente è finita fra loro.
> Davvero, non reggerei emotivamente scoprire che si vedono ancora o che si sentono ancora. Anche perchè so che lei è parecchio earrabbiata con lui che l'ha lasciata.


Guarda che le amanti che s' arrabbiano perché lasciate ed insistono si scavano la fossa da sole......se uno tradisce , secondo la mia modesta opinione, lo fa anche per svago e lo svago sarebbe l'amante che nella situazione ideale non dovrebbe pretendere e lagnarsi.Quando si lagna invece lo svago si trasforma in ulteriore rottura di scatole...


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non penso che siano storie di scopate mi hai confusa con altri utenti.
> Ho scritto quello che ho scritto perché *tu vedi amore anche dove non c'è*, non perché io neghi che ci sia dove c'è.


Rispondevo a Spider. Conosco storie di amanti che si amavano e si amano. O vorresti dire che le storie nate tra amanti non possano essere storie d'amore? Io l'ho vissuta dall'altra parte, mio marito innamorato di un'altra donna. Ci fosse amore o non ci fosse per lui lo era. Allora?


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Guarda che le amanti che s' arrabbiano perché lasciate ed insistono si scavano la fossa da sole......se uno tradisce , secondo la mia modesta opinione, lo fa anche per svago e lo svago sarebbe l'amante che nella situazione ideale non dovrebbe pretendere e lagnarsi.Quando si lagna invece lo svago si trasforma in ulteriore rottura di scatole...


Mmm, non nel mio caso. Quando mio marito ha cercato di lasciarla, lei ha assunto il ruolo della "sedotta e abbandonata", e lui non ha avuto animo di lasciarla, ed ha trascinato la storia.
La troia è una brutta bestia, credimi.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Adesso siamo più sereni tutti.E lui finalmente si è mostrato maturo e m'ha sostenuta in una fase molto brutta.Non si è mai allontanato.....
> Io ho avuto problemi di salute gravi e perfino quando son rimasta senza capelli è riuscito a farmi ridere e a trovare le parole giuste.Si è occupato di sostenere anche i bimbi che non mi vedevano....Ha fatto del suo meglio e alla fine questo ci ha aiutati a superare.È stata una fase quella del tradimento? Forse....ma dopo quello che ho passato mi sono stancata di farmi domande e quel che conta è che ci è stato vicino quando piu avevamo bisogno.



Mi dispiace tantissimo, capisco che davanti ad una grave malattia si ridimensiona tutto e soprattutto si ha bisogno di qualcuno vicino, meno male che tuo marito si è riscattato. Un grandissimo abbraccio.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> spiegami il perchè.
> perchè e parlo per me, se faccio una cosa scorretta verso una data cosa comunque astratta,
> appunto lo stato, o la società in generale,
> mi sento colpevole
> ...


guarda che io sono per la fedeltà...tuttavia in linea generale ritengo che, come ho detto, se il primo a non farsi scrupoli è il traditore, ovvero è il primo che svilisce o comunque mette da parte il SUO rapporto ufficiale, che mai si vuol pretendere dall'amante? scorretto fine che volete, ma non anche responsabile di un rapporto che non è il suo
sto generalizzando e ho letto i casi personali, ovviamente ogni caso fa a sè...
io come analogia avevo già spiegato che per me è come il ladro che ruba al ladro, o il truffatore che truffa il truffatore (anche se non mi piace perchè si parla di reati, che invece non c'entrano nulla)


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anzi,  spesso sono proprio le donne  a infatuarsi/innamorarsi per prime di uomini sposati, li considerano più interessanti e si sentono "prescelte'.
> 
> *E' proprio la competizione con la moglie a farle stare bene e sentirsi piu' sicure.*
> 
> ...


Competizione con la moglie? La sicurezza può esserci nel rapporto 'meno impegnativo', nel caso si cerchi la scopata tanto per (o la gratificazione di? Boh, non lo so). Io ragiono ancora da ex moglie tradita, perdonatemi. A me di lei non importava nulla, se non il come si è comportata con lui, durante e dopo. E' lui che mi ha tradita. Con chi non fa differenza.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La competizione con la moglie é da deficienti....


Quoto io questa volta .


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spesso invece l'amante sa tutto dell'altra/altro, lo abbiamo letto qui tante volte, cominciando dall'amica, si fa per dire, di Circe, pure l'amico di Farfalla se ricordo bene  un amico di famiglia conosciuto dal marito.
> 
> Però quando si vuole qualcosa, ci si convince di avere ragione, ognuno trova la sua.



sì certo, il conoscersi e frequentarsi porta ad altre e più approfondite considerazioni, ci mancherebbe


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mmm, non nel mio caso. Quando mio marito ha cercato di lasciarla, lei ha assunto il ruolo della "sedotta e abbandonata", e lui non ha avuto animo di lasciarla, ed ha trascinato la storia.
> La troia è una brutta bestia, credimi.



Non è che tuo marito ha trovato la ex amante del mio in qualche chat!

Sembrano gemelle. 

Ariete.........


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Adesso siamo più sereni tutti.E lui finalmente si è mostrato maturo e m'ha sostenuta in una fase molto brutta.Non si è mai allontanato.....
> Io ho avuto problemi di salute gravi e perfino quando son rimasta senza capelli è riuscito a farmi ridere e a trovare le parole giuste.Si è occupato di sostenere anche i bimbi che non mi vedevano....Ha fatto del suo meglio e alla fine questo ci ha aiutati a superare.È stata una fase quella del tradimento? Forse....ma dopo quello che ho passato mi sono stancata di farmi domande e quel che conta è che *ci è stato vicino quando piu avevamo bisogno*.


Allora non dovresti pensarci più.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Spider. Conosco storie di amanti che si amavano e si amano. O vorresti dire che le storie nate tra amanti non possano essere storie d'amore? Io l'ho vissuta dall'altra parte, mio marito innamorato di un'altra donna. Ci fosse amore o non ci fosse per lui lo era. Allora?



visto che sono qui...e con piacere.
nessuno nega che un tradimento possa evolversi in amore.
immagino allora che per forza di cose, nell'impossibilità di viverlo veramente pienamente,
 si riuscirebbe ad esser sinceri.
scommetto che allora entrerebbero in gioco le varie responsabilità...

il tradimento nasce comunque,
 anche quelli più belli, 
sulle macerie di una menzogna.
in fondo
la mia felicità a discapito della tua,
 come si può essere felici e godere di questo?


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Contento no o affari suoi ma davanti ad una moglie tradita dovrebbe tacere.
> 
> Se mio marito avesse osato difenderla sarebbe uscito di casa in 5 minuti. Mai fatto.
> 
> ...


Io invece perderei il rispetto di mio marito (o di qualsiasi uomo con cui avessi a che fare) chiamasse una donna, qualsiasi donna, troia. Amanti comprese. Se non in momenti di intimità sessuale, dove, tra adulti consenzienti, tutto è lecito.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Questo non è vero, almeno nel mio caso. E, tra l'altro ha fatto finta di unirci per poi dividerci ancora di più.
> Addirittura in una mail gli dice che si immedesimava in me!
> Ma va, va!



ma non era tuo marito che le ha fatto leggere tue lettere inventate di sana pianta?
o ricordo male?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spesso invece l'amante sa tutto dell'altra/altro, lo abbiamo letto qui tante volte, cominciando dall'amica, si fa per dire, di Circe, pure l'amico di Farfalla se ricordo bene  un amico di famiglia conosciuto dal marito.
> 
> Però quando si vuole qualcosa, ci si convince di avere ragione, ognuno trova la sua.


Parlavo di un tradimento tra chi non si conosce. Nel mio caso é indubbio che ho responsabilità verso di lei ma per il rapporto che c'é tra noi non perché sono stata a letto con suo marito
Tanto non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si infatti
> ma non dirmi che è un bel sentire.
> 
> la verità è che ti senti responsabile ma che te ne freghi altamente.
> ...


Il "tu" era ipotetico, vero?
Io mi pongo questi problemi ma mi sento abbastanza isolata.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non dovresti pensarci più.



quoto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mmm, non nel mio caso. Quando mio marito ha cercato di lasciarla, lei ha assunto il ruolo della "sedotta e abbandonata", e lui non ha avuto animo di lasciarla, ed ha trascinato la storia.
> La troia è una brutta bestia, credimi.


A questo credi tu io no. Se tuo marito avesse voluto lasciarla l'avrebbe fatto altro che animo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Brunetta.Ma alla fine chi ha perso è
> stato lui.Un grande abbraccio!


 grazie.
Io penso che chi ha vissuto una vita schifosa sia stato lui.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece perderei il rispetto di mio marito (o di qualsiasi uomo con cui avessi a che fare) chiamasse una donna, qualsiasi donna, da troia. Amanti comprese. Se non in momenti di intimità sessuale, dove, tra adulti consenzienti, tutto è lecito.


Quotone.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Spider. Conosco storie di amanti che si amavano e si amano. O vorresti dire che le storie nate tra amanti non possano essere storie d'amore? Io l'ho vissuta dall'altra parte, mio marito innamorato di un'altra donna. Ci fosse amore o non ci fosse per lui lo era. Allora?



Però tuo marito si era assunto la responsablità di scegliere. E' diverso da chi trascina una relazione clandestina per anni.

Tutti conosciamo qualcuno che si è separato per mettersi con un altra persona.

Quello che è insopportabile è il tranello del tradimento, specie prolungato.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho usato il termine generico: uomo.
> almeno questo intendevo.
> forse avrei dovuto parlare di "persone"...
> uomo come umanità in generale,
> ...


Spider che ti devo dire. Io rispetto anche quel tipo di amore quando è amore. E anche quando non lo è (che altrimenti Brunetta dice che vedo amore ovunque ). La responsabilità è della coppia. Poi che ci possano essere altri modi per sistemare o rompere definitivamente concordo con te. Ma succede. Io sono stata tradita, era la seconda volta. La prima da convivente, non era amore ma la scopata tanto per, è tornato l'ho perdonato ci siamo sposati dopo sei anni di convivenza. Mi ha ritradita non appena diventato padre, doppio tradimento. Si era innamorato, innamorato della persona sbagliata ma è stata una *sua scelta*.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda che io sono per la fedeltà...tuttavia in linea generale ritengo che, come ho detto, se il primo a non farsi scrupoli è il traditore, ovvero è il primo che svilisce o comunque mette da parte il SUO rapporto ufficiale, che mai si vuol pretendere dall'amante? scorretto fine che volete, ma non anche responsabile di un rapporto che non è il suo
> sto generalizzando e ho letto i casi personali, ovviamente ogni caso fa a sè...
> io come analogia avevo già spiegato che per me è come il ladro che ruba al ladro, o il truffatore che truffa il truffatore (anche se non mi piace perchè si parla di reati, che invece non c'entrano nulla)


non è responsabile del mio malandato rapporto,
 è  conresponsabile della mia infelicità.
nel momento che partecipa con l'altro,
 al mio inganno.
tu andresti a ballare in una Disco gestita da mafiosi e che lo sai?
se vai di tua libera scelta, non sei certo responsabile dei proventi,
 ma ne sei stata partecipe, 
hai alimentato un fatto.
solo questo.
chiaro che si tratta di responsabilità diverse e non paragonabili, 
ma non credo all'estraneità dell'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *Brunetta* 				 Io non penso che siano storie di scopate mi hai confusa con altri utenti.
 Ho scritto quello che ho scritto perché *tu vedi amore anche dove non c'è*, non perché io neghi che ci sia dove c'è.




MK ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Spider. Conosco storie di amanti che si amavano e si amano. O vorresti dire che le storie nate tra amanti non possano essere storie d'amore? Io l'ho vissuta dall'altra parte, mio marito innamorato di un'altra donna. Ci fosse amore o non ci fosse per lui lo era. Allora?


Quando fai così mi domando se non leggi o ti diverti a far finta di non aver capito.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

*congiura su tv e giornali*

Poco fa ero al telefono con mio marito e mentre squillava il telefono ho aperto a caso una pagina sull'inserto di Repubblica di ieri, articolo di Emma Treves;

DOPO 30  anni di matrimonio un giorno mi ha detto addio!

Sembra stiano aumentando i casi di sessantenni che perdono la testa per trentenni, il suo addirittura è diventato papà con la nuova compagna a 64 anni, naturalmente capita di più tra benestanti di diventare pure padri in cosi tarda età.


Una donna della buona borghesia milanese racconta la fine del suo matrimonio durato trent'anni. Un fatto comune, succede spesso, ma ogni volta è un fulmine a ciel sereno. Si incomincia col fatidico "Ti devo parlare...", "Una pausa di riflessione..." fino alla inequivocabile scoperta di una terza incomoda, e l'arrivo di un bebè. "L'altra" vive a Roma, dove il marito va per lavoro tutte le settimane. Terrazze fiorite, cieli blu, tramonti rosa, il ponentino e gli scandalosi salotti pieni di messaline contro la compostezza e la discrezione di una Milano in bianco e nero. Con profonda autenticità, ma anche una certa ironia, e una punta di sarcasmo, la protagonista ci rivela tutta la gamma di emozioni attraversate, che l'hanno traghettata fino al nuovo status di "singola" non più giovane, obbligata a reinventarsi in una Milano che si scopre pullulante di donne sole. Sarà proprio la leggerezza della solidarietà femminile, unita all'affetto del figlio, ormai adulto, a darle appoggio e coraggio per affrontare la seconda parte della nuova inaspettata vita.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però tuo marito si era assunto la responsablità di scegliere. E' diverso da chi trascina una relazione clandestina per anni.
> 
> Tutti conosciamo qualcuno che si è separato per mettersi con un altra persona.
> 
> Quello che è insopportabile è il tranello del tradimento, specie prolungato.


L'ho scoperto. Li ho sempre scoperti. Lui l'ex fidanzato. Ho questa brutta difetto del sentire le cose quando stanno succedendo. La separazione l'ho chiesta quando lui non aveva ancora confessato.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Brunetta*                  Io non penso che siano storie di scopate mi hai confusa con altri utenti.
> Ho scritto quello che ho scritto perché *tu vedi amore anche dove non c'è*, non perché io neghi che ci sia dove c'è.
> 
> 
> ...


Non faccio finta, non ho proprio capito.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Spider che ti devo dire. Io rispetto anche quel tipo di amore quando è amore. E anche quando non lo è (che altrimenti Brunetta dice che vedo amore ovunque ). La responsabilità è della coppia. Poi che ci possano essere altri modi per sistemare o rompere definitivamente concordo con te. Ma succede. Io sono stata tradita, era la seconda volta. La prima da convivente, non era amore ma la scopata tanto per, è tornato l'ho perdonato ci siamo sposati dopo sei anni di convivenza. Mi ha ritradita non appena diventato padre, doppio tradimento. Si era innamorato, innamorato della persona sbagliata ma è stata una *sua scelta*.


si la sua.. gli piace correre a 200 all'ora.
ma le donne con cui è stato, e che ora non sono niente ne per lui immagino ne per te,
hanno determinato il tuo destino comunque.
sono state responsabili, della tua passata infelicità.
anche solo come comparse.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non dovresti pensarci più.


No infatti non ci penso più.Sono più serena.
Anche perché come dice Spider conta il presente.Quel che è stato è stato e indietro non si torna....:smile:


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il "tu" era ipotetico, vero?
> Io mi pongo questi problemi ma mi sento abbastanza isolata.



si, solo ipotetico.
generale direi.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si la sua.. gli piace correre a 200 all'ora.
> ma le donne con cui è stato, e che ora non sono niente ne per lui immagino ne per te,
> hanno determinato il tuo destino comunque.
> sono state responsabili, della tua passata infelicità.
> anche solo come comparse.


Lui non c'è più, lei lo aveva lasciato. Le altre non sono responsabili della mia infelicità, altre in senso generale, mica c'è stato solo lui a tradirmi eh. Sono gli uomini che avevo scelto ad avermi tradita. Loro la responsabilità. E anche la mia visto che eravamo una coppia. Non lotto non mi metto in competizione. Se non scegli me ti lascio andare.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto. Li ho sempre scoperti. Lui l'ex fidanzato. Ho questa brutta difetto del sentire le cose quando stanno succedendo. La separazione l'ho chiesta quando lui non aveva ancora confessato.



Beata te che hai il sesto senso!


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non è responsabile del mio malandato rapporto,
> è  conresponsabile della mia infelicità.
> nel momento che partecipa con l'altro,
> al mio inganno.
> ...


bho io tendo a farmi un'idea mia delle cose, per cui se un tizio sposato mi fa avance, la prima cosa che penso è che è sposato, non in che rapporto è con la moglie e/o se lei potrebbe soffrire (o se invece lei ne ha 10 di amanti...)
stessa cosa per la disco, devo essere sicura che non siano solo dicerie e comunque non mi sentirei mai complice
...altrimenti col tuo ragionamento finisce che non dovremmo più pagare le tasse, visto che tutti i giorni i giornali ci dicono che fine fanno i soldi dei contribuenti, adesso va a finire che siamo complici delle tangenti e ruberie varie perchè i soldi glieli abbiamo dati noi!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si la sua.. gli piace correre a 200 all'ora.
> ma le donne con cui è stato, e che ora non sono niente ne per lui immagino ne per te,
> hanno determinato il tuo destino comunque.
> sono state responsabili, della tua passata infelicità.
> anche solo come comparse.


Nel corso della vita ci si trova in tante situazioni in cui si dovrebbe tenere conto che i nostri atti hanno delle conseguenze.
Stiamo imparando a fare la raccolta differenziata dell'immondizia e se buttiamo una cosa di plastica nell'umido ci sentiamo in colpa.
Dovremmo imparare anche a sentirci in colpa se si è complici di un tradimento.
Chiamiamolo "concorso esterno" :mexican:


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non era tuo marito che le ha fatto leggere tue lettere inventate di sana pianta?
> o ricordo male?


Esatto!
Proprio in quel frangente gli ha scritto, che lei non avrebbe mai voluto entrare così in intimità nel nostro rapporto (ohhhhhhhhhh!) e che, se lei fosse stata me, sarebbe incavolata nera, offesa, umiliata a sapere che l'amante legge certe cose!


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tantissimo, capisco che davanti ad una grave malattia si ridimensiona tutto e soprattutto si ha bisogno di qualcuno vicino, meno male che tuo marito si è riscattato. Un grandissimo abbraccio.


Grazie del abbraccio e ricambio!


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beata te che hai il sesto senso!


Mah non so, delle volte è una maledizione. Perchè sai che le cose stanno andando in quel modo ma ti ostini a non volerle vedere. E perdi tempo ed energia che potresti mettere invece nel recuperare il rapporto.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io invece perderei il rispetto di mio marito (o di qualsiasi uomo con cui avessi a che fare) chiamasse una donna, qualsiasi donna, troia. Amanti comprese. Se non in momenti di intimità sessuale, dove, tra adulti consenzienti, tutto è lecito.


Sono io che la chiamo troia, non mio marito.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto!
> Proprio in quel frangente gli ha scritto, che lei non avrebbe mai voluto entrare così in intimità nel nostro rapporto (ohhhhhhhhhh!) e che, se lei fosse stata me, sarebbe incavolata nera, offesa, umiliata a sapere che l'amante legge certe cose!



ho capito, ma rimane il fatto che tuo marito le ha detto un sacco di balle, come da copione

lei si è immedesimata in una balla


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sono io che la chiamo troia, non mio marito.


Ma dicevi che lui la difendeva. Quindi è un uomo che rispetta le donne.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A questo credi tu io no. Se tuo marito avesse voluto lasciarla l'avrebbe fatto altro che animo.


Quando hai a che fare con persone non troppo centrate, bisogna anche stare attenti. E poi mio marito si era preso una bella scuffia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho io tendo a farmi un'idea mia delle cose, per cui se un tizio sposato mi fa avance, la prima cosa che penso è che è sposato, non in che rapporto è con la moglie e/o se lei potrebbe soffrire (o se invece lei ne ha 10 di amanti...)
> stessa cosa per la disco, devo essere sicura che non siano solo dicerie e comunque non mi sentirei mai complice
> ...altrimenti col tuo ragionamento finisce che non dovremmo più pagare le tasse, visto che tutti i giorni i giornali ci dicono che fine fanno i soldi dei contribuenti, adesso va a finire che siamo complici delle tangenti e ruberie varie perchè i soldi glieli abbiamo dati noi!


Sei capace di vedere le cose da punti di vista originali.
Ma in questo caso è un salto logico ingiustificato.
Un conto è alimentare un'illegalità conosciuta, io penso anche al piccolo spaccio o alle sigarette di contrabbando, altro conto è che qualcuno approfitti di noi e della comunità, lui sì illegalmente.


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto!
> Proprio in quel frangente gli ha scritto, che lei non avrebbe mai voluto entrare così in intimità nel nostro rapporto (ohhhhhhhhhh!) e che, se lei fosse stata me, sarebbe incavolata nera, offesa, umiliata a sapere che l'amante legge certe cose!


Ma poi a che scopo le faceva leggere quelle lettere? Che senso aveva? Assurdo


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho io tendo a farmi un'idea mia delle cose, per cui se un tizio sposato mi fa avance, la prima cosa che penso è che è sposato, non in che rapporto è con la moglie e/o se lei potrebbe soffrire (o se invece lei ne ha 10 di amanti...)
> stessa cosa per la disco, devo essere sicura che non siano solo dicerie e comunque non mi sentirei mai complice
> ...altrimenti col tuo ragionamento finisce che non dovremmo più pagare le tasse, visto che tutti i giorni i giornali ci dicono che fine fanno i soldi dei contribuenti, adesso va a finire che siamo complici delle tangenti e ruberie varie perchè i soldi glieli abbiamo dati noi!



il mio di ragionamento punta esattamente al contrario.
strano perchè è cosi semplice, e vederci qualcosa di complicato, mi sembra...compiacimento?

tu fai A,
 e lo fai perchè sai che farà bene a B,
 e che A più B faranno bene  a C.
se  A fa male a B
 perchè partecipi al male di A più B?
 solo perchè non concosci B?...
ma guarda...


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei capace di vedere le cose da punti di vista originali.
> Ma in questo caso è un salto logico ingiustificato.
> Un conto è alimentare un'illegalità conosciuta, io penso anche al piccolo spaccio o alle sigarette di contrabbando, altro conto è che qualcuno approfitti di noi e della comunità, lui sì illegalmente.



intendevo dire che secondo me l'amante non sa mai esattamente com'è il rapporto della coppia e come stanno le cose tra di loro
in questo senso dicevo che per me sarebbe impossibile averne un'idea precisa (a parte che è sposato e poco altro ancora), quindi mi riterrei scorretta ma riterrei il traditore responsabile del suo rapporto (e scorretto, ovvio)
non mi convincerete mai del contrario, perchè per me vale anche per parenti ed amici: le cose della coppia le sa la coppia e basta, non altri


----------



## Eratò (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il mio di ragionamento punta esattamente al contrario.
> strano perchè è cosi semplice, e vederci qualcosa di complicato, mi sembra...compiacimento?
> 
> tu fai A,
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> intendevo dire che secondo me l'amante non sa mai esattamente com'è il rapporto della coppia e come stanno le cose tra di loro
> in questo senso dicevo che per me sarebbe impossibile averne un'idea precisa (a parte che è sposato e poco altro ancora), quindi mi riterrei scorretta ma riterrei il traditore responsabile del suo rapporto (e scorretto, ovvio)
> non mi convincerete mai del contrario, perchè per me vale anche per parenti ed amici: le cose della coppia le sa la coppia e basta, non altri


Su questo concordo. Infatti si sospende il giudizio.
Non si entra nel gioco, non conoscendo della situazione che un solo dato certo ovvero l'esistenza di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> intendevo dire che secondo me l'amante non sa mai esattamente com'è il rapporto della coppia e come stanno le cose tra di loro
> in questo senso dicevo che per me sarebbe impossibile averne un'idea precisa (a parte che è sposato e poco altro ancora), quindi mi riterrei scorretta ma riterrei il traditore responsabile del suo rapporto (e scorretto, ovvio)
> non mi convincerete mai del contrario, perchè per me vale anche per parenti ed amici: *le cose della coppia le sa la coppia e basta, non altri*


Esattamente.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, ma rimane il fatto che tuo marito le ha detto un sacco di balle, come da copione
> 
> lei si è immedesimata in una balla



Sarebbe bello capire se sono i traditori a raccontare palle o le amanti a fare domande e loro, tacendo, a lasciar credere.

La piccolina di mio marito quando le ho parlato, unica volta, mi ha parlato della 'mia camera da letto', chi lo sa se è stato lui con la scusa che per il mal di scheina spesso dormiva sul divano (o pigrizia di alzarsi) a dirle che era SOLO mia, peccato abbia omesso di raccontarle che ci venivaspesso  per fare sesso con me e poi dormiva sul divano, dopo.

Diciamo un 50% DI PALLE PER UNO.

Quello che non capisco è il perchè in un rapporto tra amanti trovino la necessità di parlare di terzi. 

Una delle mie figlie, saputo dopo la bomba, aveva trovato un msg della troia su un vecchio cellulare di mio marito, sicuramente non letto da lui quando lo ha cambiato, in cui lei gli raccontava di aver sognato che io li beccavo a letto, certo era un modo per ricattarlo, altrimenti che motivo aveva di scriverlo in un msg?

Bello vero per una figlia leggere una cosa simile!  E non trovare mai il coraggio di parlarne. TROIA è QUASI UN COMPLIMENTO PER QUELLA BASTARDA.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il mio di ragionamento punta esattamente al contrario.
> strano perchè è cosi semplice, e vederci qualcosa di complicato, mi sembra...compiacimento?
> 
> tu fai A,
> ...


no, perchè non so effettivamente come stanno messi A + B, e anzi so che A lo sa, di sicuro...e che non sembra essere un enorme problema per lui...

...però ci tengo a precisare che non mi metterei mai in un pasticcio del genere
i guai già vengono da soli, non c'è bisogno di andarseli a cercare:singleeye:


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Infatti si sospende il giudizio.
> Non si entra nel gioco, non conoscendo della situazione che un solo dato certo ovvero l'esistenza di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


Una cosa è il matrimonio un'altra la famiglia. Poi il continuare il gioco per anni lo trovo assurdo anch'io, ma se un gioco dura anni potrebbe essere un gioco a tre.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma dicevi che lui la difendeva. Quindi è un uomo che rispetta le donne.


Non mi ricordo quando ho detto che lui la difendeva, però può essere.

Non è un uomo che rispetta le donne. Non ha rispettato sua moglie (cioè io) e questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Me l'ha portata in casa, io ignara di tutto l'ho accolta, l'ho invitata a pranzo per due giorni. 
E quindici giorni prima se l'era scopata. La cosa mi ha fatto schifo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Probabilmente si vedono le cose diversamente se è capitato di trovarsi o volersi trovare dall'altra parte.
Non capisco perché non si voglia ammettere che anche quel ruolo non è limpido.
Questo è altra cosa dall'accusare indistintamente di facocerismo.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una delle mie figlie, saputo dopo la bomba, aveva trovato un msg della troia su un vecchio cellulare di mio marito,


E perchè aveva letto i messaggi del padre?


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Scusate se mi intrometto eh, ma una che si trova nella condizione di diventare amante di un uomo impegnato non è che sceglie appositamente di fare del male a quella coppia specifica.
Purtroppo, in alcuni casi, sono cose che succedono...alle quali magari si cerca di dare anche un freno, ma nel momento in cui scattano sentimenti la cosa diviene molto complicata, quando poi questi scattano prima che succeda tutto è ancora più disastroso.
Nella testa di un'amante esiste ben ferma la figura della compagna ufficiale, questo sempre, ma esiste anche il proprio sentimento. E quella donna che si trova a mettersi nella situazione di essere l'altra non lo fa per chissà quale odio nei confronti dell'ufficiale, nè per chissà quale egoismo.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma poi a che scopo le faceva leggere quelle lettere? Che senso aveva? Assurdo


Non lo so. Penso per farsi bello. 
In alcuni libri ho letto che alcuni uomini fanno leva sul senso materno delle amanti, cosicchè, poverini poverini, riescono a conquistarle.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo quando ho detto che lui la difendeva, però può essere.
> 
> Non è un uomo che rispetta le donne. Non ha rispettato sua moglie (cioè io) e questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Me l'ha portata in casa, io ignara di tutto l'ho accolta, l'ho invitata a pranzo per due giorni.
> E quindici giorni prima se l'era scopata. La cosa mi ha fatto schifo.


Capisco. Anche a me l'aver scopato, da separati, in quella che era casa mia dopo la sentenza del tribunale, con la sua amante ha fatto schifo. Mi hanno fatto schifo entrambi a dire la verità. Io una cosa simile non la farei mai. Però la maggior parte degli uomini che tradiscono una volta scoperti corrono a buttare colpe sull'amante. Loro sotto incantesimo. Incapaci di intendere e di volere. Che un uomo non dica 'ah sì hai ragione, quella è solo una troia' lo apprezzerei. Anche se fosse il mio di marito.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente si vedono le cose diversamente se è capitato di trovarsi o volersi trovare dall'altra parte.
> Non capisco perché non si voglia ammettere che* anche quel ruolo non è limpido.*
> Questo è altra cosa dall'accusare indistintamente di facocerismo.



ma infatti per me gli amanti sono scorretti
i traditori scorretti e in più responsabili di quello che succederà al loro rapporto ufficiale

ci sono anche gli amanti che si innamorano, purtroppo per loro
oppure ci sono amori/amorazzi non corrisposti e il traditore in fieri tale rimane
insomma c'è di tutto!


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto eh, ma una che si trova nella condizione di diventare amante di un uomo impegnato non è che sceglie appositamente di fare del male a quella coppia specifica.
> Purtroppo, in alcuni casi, sono cose che succedono...alle quali magari si cerca di dare anche un freno, ma nel momento in cui scattano sentimenti la cosa diviene molto complicata, quando poi questi scattano prima che succeda tutto è ancora più disastroso.
> Nella testa di un'amante esiste ben ferma la figura della compagna ufficiale, questo sempre, ma esiste anche il proprio sentimento. E quella donna che si trova a mettersi nella situazione di essere l'altra non lo fa per chissà quale odio nei confronti dell'ufficiale, nè per chissà quale egoismo.


E può succedere la stessa cosa anche a un amante di donna impegnata. O a un amante sposato di donna sposata. Vedi Feather ad esempio, se lei non avesse chiuso starebbero insieme.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo quando ho detto che lui la difendeva, però può essere.
> 
> Non è un uomo che rispetta le donne. Non ha rispettato sua moglie (cioè io) e questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Me l'ha *portata in casa, io ignara di tutto l'ho accolta, l'ho invitata a pranzo per due giorni. *
> E quindici giorni prima se l'era scopata. La cosa mi ha fatto schifo.



ALLUCINANTE!


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E succede la stessa cosa anche a un amante di donna impegnata. O a un amante sposato di donna sposata. Vedi Feather ad esempio, se lei non avesse chiuso starebbero insieme.


Ho parlato al femminile pensando a me...che poi esista anche l'altra metà del cielo e altre varie situazione è indubbio...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto eh, ma una che si trova nella condizione di diventare amante di un uomo impegnato *non è che sceglie appositamente* di fare del male a quella coppia specifica.
> Purtroppo, in alcuni casi, sono cose che succedono...alle quali magari si cerca di dare anche un freno, ma nel momento in cui scattano sentimenti la cosa diviene molto complicata, quando poi questi scattano prima che succeda tutto è ancora più disastroso.
> Nella testa di un'amante esiste ben ferma la figura della compagna ufficiale, questo sempre, ma esiste anche il proprio sentimento. E quella donna che si trova a mettersi nella situazione di essere l'altra non lo fa per chissà quale odio nei confronti dell'ufficiale, nè per chissà quale egoismo.


No, ma entri in un gioco sporco. E sai bene che qualcuno, prima o poi, soffrirà.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto eh, ma una che si trova nella condizione di diventare amante di un uomo impegnato non è che sceglie appositamente di fare del male a quella coppia specifica.
> Purtroppo, in alcuni casi, sono cose che succedono...alle quali magari si cerca di dare anche un freno, ma nel momento in cui scattano sentimenti la cosa diviene molto complicata, quando poi questi scattano prima che succeda tutto è ancora più disastroso.
> Nella testa di un'amante esiste ben ferma la figura della compagna ufficiale, questo sempre, ma esiste anche il proprio sentimento. E quella donna che si trova a mettersi nella situazione di essere l'altra non lo fa per chissà quale odio nei confronti dell'ufficiale, nè per chissà quale egoismo.


Per odio no, si spera a parte casi come quello di Circe o il mio, ma per egoismo sì.
In qualunque storia si valutano se le circostanze permettono di alimentarla e continuarla e se si decide che la presenza di un'altra persona e una famiglia sono aspetti irrilevanti lo si fa per egoismo.
Io non sto dicendo di fucilare nessuno ma di considerare che esisteva questa parte di responsabilità, corresponsabilità.
Ne ho già scritto appena entrata nel forum. 
Sono ripetitiva ma non riesco a capire questa resistenza a riconoscere questo fatto.
Anch'io potrei scegliere di essere egoista ma non pretenderei mai di non essere definita tale.
Ovvio che poi, pur conoscendo poco o nulla o avendo notizie manipolate sul rapporto matrimoniale, ci si raffigurerebbe il partner tradito con colpe e difetti non fosse altro che quello di non essersene accorto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente si vedono le cose diversamente se è capitato di trovarsi o volersi trovare dall'altra parte.
> Non capisco perché non si voglia ammettere che anche quel ruolo non è limpido.
> Questo è altra cosa dall'accusare indistintamente di facocerismo.



Non è limpido per niente, infatti ci si nasconde, non si può fare tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco. Anche a me l'aver scopato, da separati, in quella che era casa mia dopo la sentenza del tribunale, con la sua amante ha fatto schifo. Mi hanno fatto schifo entrambi a dire la verità. Io una cosa simile non la farei mai. Però la maggior parte degli uomini che tradiscono una volta scoperti corrono a buttare colpe sull'amante. Loro sotto incantesimo. Incapaci di intendere e di volere. Che un uomo non dica 'ah sì hai ragione, quella è solo una troia' lo apprezzerei. Anche se fosse il mio di marito.


Scusami, mi sono espressa male. Non hanno scopato a casa nostra, ma in un B&B vicino a casa di lei.

Certo che scaricano le colpe. Mio marito mi ha detto che lei gli lanciava messaggi sessuali subliminali! Peccato che, da quello che ho letto, era lui che le mandava messaggi, e neanche tanto subliminali!


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvio che poi, pur conoscendo poco o nulla o avendo notizie manipolate sul rapporto matrimoniale, ci si raffigurerebbe il partner tradito con colpe e difetti non fosse altro che quello di non essersene accorto.


E' qui che sbagli secondo me. Non c'entra nulla il partner tradito. Il rapporto non è col partner tradito ma con quello traditore. Che logicamente porta acqua al suo mulino.


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo quando ho detto che lui la difendeva, però può essere.
> 
> Non è un uomo che rispetta le donne. Non ha rispettato sua moglie (cioè io) e questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Me l'ha portata in casa, io ignara di tutto l'ho accolta, l'ho invitata a pranzo per due giorni.
> E quindici giorni prima se l'era scopata. La cosa mi ha fatto schifo.


No, queste cose sono inaccettabili.

Quando il mio "ex" (non so mai come chiamarlo) mi aveva invitata ad uscire con la sua fidanzata e un suo amico che voleva presentarmi perchè a sentir lui gli parlava sempre di me mi sono categoricamente rifiutata.
"Ma dai, è solo una birretta!!" ma non esiste al mondo!
Io non ci avrei mai nemmeno pensato.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusami, mi sono espressa male. Non hanno scopato a casa nostra, ma in un B&B vicino a casa di lei.
> 
> Certo che scaricano le colpe. *Mio marito mi ha detto che lei gli lanciava messaggi sessuali subliminali! Peccato che, da quello che ho letto, era lui che le mandava messaggi, e neanche tanto subliminali*!


Appunto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, ma entri in un gioco sporco. E sai bene che qualcuno, prima o poi, soffrirà.


Io ho sofferto. Molto.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> ALLUCINANTE!


Sì, sono una cretina. Ma non sapevo nulla. 

Questa cosa, gliel'ho detto anche oggi, gliela rinfaccerò sul letto di morte.
E' stato un gesto ignobile ed irrispettoso nei miei confronti, proprio perchè non sapevo niente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' qui che sbagli secondo me. Non c'entra nulla il partner tradito. Il rapporto non è col partner tradito ma con quello traditore. Che logicamente porta acqua al suo mulino.


Il traditore può anche neppure nominarlo il tradito ma comunque in qualche modo l'amante se lo raffigura e, per non sentirsi in colpa, in modo per qualche verso negativo.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho sofferto. Molto.


Anch'io.


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per odio no, si spera a parte casi come quello di Circe o il mio, ma per egoismo sì.
> In qualunque storia si valutano se le circostanze permettono di alimentarla e continuarla e se si decide che la presenza di un'altra persona e una famiglia sono aspetti irrilevanti lo si fa per egoismo.
> Io non sto dicendo di fucilare nessuno ma di considerare che esisteva questa parte di responsabilità, corresponsabilità.
> Ne ho già scritto appena entrata nel forum.
> ...


Io non ero assolutamente a conoscenza di come andassero le cose nel suo rapporto, nè mi interessava...
Guardavo a quello che eravamo noi...
Non sai quante volte ho detto no io...quante volte ho cercato di star lontana, ma non mi riusciva sempre.
Fortunatamente nel mio caso non c'erano di mezzo figli ed eravamo comunque molto giovani.
Io avevo appena compiuto 18 anni...
E' chiaro che oggi ragionerei in maniera assolutamente diversa.
La mia responsabilità a mio parere era relativa ed era relativa nel momento in cui ero davvero innamorata di quella persona.


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io.


A causa di chi? 

Il punto alla fin fine è quello...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A causa di chi?
> 
> Il punto alla fin fine è quello...


Di mio marito. Che sapeva benissimo quello che faceva.

Buonanotte! La mia sveglia domattina suona alle 5,30.
Vi rileggerò domani sera.


----------



## MK (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il traditore può anche neppure nominarlo il tradito ma comunque in qualche modo l'amante se lo raffigura e, per non sentirsi in colpa, in modo per qualche verso negativo.


Non l'hai vissuto, puoi solo supporlo, non saperlo. Faccio l'esempio mio attuale. Ora so che una moglie c'è. Non è un problema mio, forse, dovessimo risentirci chiederei se ci sono cose che posso fare o non fare per non creare casino vista la situazione (vedersi fuori dal lavoro lo so già, non si può ). Altra cosa se sono io ad agire (del tipo lui nemmeno mi vede e io faccio di tutto per).  Difficile (direi impossibile) che mi succeda ma se dovesse ti dirò. Per me una persona sposata o fidanzata che cerca altro qualche problemuccio col partner ufficiale comunque ce l'ha. A meno che non sia un patto di coppia, stai con me e fuori fai quello che ti pare.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io.



Io preferisco dimenticare quanto. Una sera sono quasi svenuta, non riuscivo a camminare.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il traditore può anche neppure nominarlo il tradito ma comunque in qualche modo l'amante se lo raffigura e, per non sentirsi in colpa, in modo per qualche verso negativo.



Allora io sono anomala  in tutto, la penso in positivo e vedo lui in negativo, pur essendogli amica, non lo capisco.


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Di mio marito. Che sapeva benissimo quello che faceva.
> 
> Buonanotte! La mia sveglia domattina suona alle 5,30.
> Vi rileggerò domani sera.



Buonanotte e cerca di non pensarci troppo!  Parlo ioooooooooooo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il traditore può anche neppure nominarlo il tradito ma comunque in qualche modo l'amante se lo raffigura e, per non sentirsi in colpa, in modo per qualche verso negativo.


Mah...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non l'hai vissuto, puoi solo supporlo, non saperlo. Faccio l'esempio mio attuale. Ora so che una moglie c'è. Non è un problema mio, forse, dovessimo risentirci chiederei se ci sono cose che posso fare o non fare per non creare casino vista la situazione (vedersi fuori dal lavoro lo so già, non si può ). Altra cosa se sono io ad agire (del tipo lui nemmeno mi vede e io faccio di tutto per).  Difficile (direi impossibile) che mi succeda ma se dovesse ti dirò. Per me *una persona sposata o fidanzata che cerca altro qualche problemuccio col partner ufficiale comunque ce l'ha. A meno che non sia un patto di coppia*, stai con me e fuori fai quello che ti pare.


Vedi che e lo raffiguri?
Con problemi di coppia o con un patto loro che non condivideresti o in qualche altro modo che comunque giustifichi chi sta tradendo con te.
Altrimenti la stima di lui scenderebbe oltre un limite che non ti consentirebbe di starci insieme.
Non dubito che si soffra.
Che non l'ho vissuto lo supponi tu.


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

*Buongiorno Apollonia cara!*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il traditore può anche neppure nominarlo il tradito ma comunque in qualche modo l'amante se lo raffigura e, per non sentirsi in colpa, in modo per qualche verso negativo.


ma è anche vero però in alcuni casi che l'amante tira in ballo il tradito.e casi così si son visti qui a partire da snoopy (sparlavano di lui e lo deridevano tra di loro) fino a dannyamore che scriveva delle cose bruuttissime della moglie del traditore e anche nel caso mio che secondo la facocera ero una ingrata che nonsapeva tenersi il marito e una volta disse a lui  che si diceva per il paese che lui era un bravo medico con la moglie brutta e cattiva.E non penso che lo facciano per sentirsi meno colpevoli ma perché si sentono migliori del tradito, convinzione che gli dà il traditore


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, sono una cretina. Ma non sapevo nulla.
> 
> Questa cosa, gliel'ho detto anche oggi, gliela rinfaccerò sul letto di morte.
> E' stato un gesto ignobile ed irrispettoso nei miei confronti, proprio perchè non sapevo niente.


Apollonia chiariamo una cosa:l'unica su questo
forum che si può autodefinire cretina sono io che li avevo in casa e non li ho scoperti subito...non ti permettere più sai?:mrgreen: 
A parte gli scherzi sanno fingere da Oscar e non te ne fare una colpa se non te ne sei accorta subito


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma è anche vero però in alcuni casi che l'amante tira in ballo il tradito.e casi così si son visti qui a partire da snoopy (sparlavano di lui e lo deridevano tra di loro) fino a dannyamore che scriveva delle cose bruuttissime della moglie del traditore e anche nel caso mio che secondo la facocera ero una ingrata che nonsapeva tenersi il marito e una volta disse a lui  che si diceva per il paese che lui era un bravo medico con la moglie brutta e cattiva.E non penso che lo facciano per sentirsi meno colpevoli ma perché si sentono migliori del tradito, convinzione che gli dà il traditore


Buongiorno anche a te. Sono al lavoro, e se mi beccano sono guai grossi.:mrgreen:

Nel mio caso l'amante eccome mi ha tirata in ballo! Ha voluto sapere tutto di me, e mio marito le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli. Questa è una cosa che mi ha mandato in bestia in modo incredibile.
Io mi sono sentita violentata nell'anima.
Vai, scopa pura con un'altra, portala dove vuoi, ma la mia intimità è mia e basta. Non è dell'amante. 

Stamattina mentre venivo al avoro, pensavo che il dolore acuto è passato. Spero che non si trasformi in dolore cronico.
Mi sono domandata come ho fatto a lavorare in quei giorni. 
Forse la forza della disperazione aiuta in quei casi.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia chiariamo una cosa:l'unica su questo
> forum che si può autodefinire cretina sono io che li avevo in casa e non li ho scoperti subito...non ti permettere più sai?:mrgreen:
> A parte gli scherzi sanno fingere da Oscar e non te ne fare una colpa se non te ne sei accorta subito


No, non me ne faccio una colpa.
Mi dispiace immensamente che mio marito abbia fatto un gesto del genere, tutto qui.
E che lei si sia permessa di venire a casa mia (ciè della moglie dell'amante). l'ho trovata una cosa deplorevole e meschina.
Mi rammarico, invece, in 24 anni di matrimonio di non aver MAI guardato nel portafoglio di mio marito, mai nel cellulare, mai nel computer, mai nella sua libreria, nei sui cassetti.
E quando poi invece l'ho fatto:mrgreen:, ho scoperto che lui dopo cinque giorni che aveva "dormito" con l'amante, ha controllato la mia posta. E probabilemente non era la prima volta.
 Ma cosa cercava? La giustificazione al suo tradimento, presumo.
In una delle litigate che abbiamo fatto, mi ha addirittura detto che sospettava che io avessi un'amante donna.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te. Sono al lavoro, e *se mi beccano sono guai grossi.*:mrgreen:
> 
> Nel mio caso l'amante eccome mi ha tirata in ballo! Ha voluto sapere tutto di me, e mio marito le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli. Questa è una cosa che mi ha mandato in bestia in modo incredibile.
> Io mi sono sentita violentata nell'anima.
> ...



...sembra la frase di un traditore:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...sembra la frase di un traditore:mrgreen:


E tu come mai l'hai notata? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu come mai l'hai notata?
> :mrgreen:



è al secondo posto in classifica
la prima è: chi, io???????


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è al secondo posto in classifica
> la prima è: chi, io???????




Fantastica..!:rofl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
> sarebbe da pazzi.
> volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
> Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
> ...


a me suonerebbe da paraculata immensa. Bello buttare le responsabilità fuori dalla coppia, ma soprattutto lontano da noi stessi. La revisione storica del tradimento sul filo dell'opportunismo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me suonerebbe da paraculata immensa. Bello buttare le responsabilità fuori dalla coppia, ma soprattutto lontano da noi stessi. La revisione storica del tradimento sul filo dell'opportunismo.


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me suonerebbe da paraculata immensa. Bello buttare le responsabilità fuori dalla coppia, ma soprattutto lontano da noi stessi. La revisione storica del tradimento sul filo dell'opportunismo.


Standing ovation
Da fanculizzare all'istante


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me suonerebbe da paraculata immensa. Bello buttare le responsabilità fuori dalla coppia, ma soprattutto lontano da noi stessi. La revisione storica del tradimento sul filo dell'opportunismo.


:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, molto diverso.
> *per gli uomini il tradimento mina la loro identità.
> molto più che per le donne.
> *il danno psicologico è molto devastante...e devi aver due coglioni
> ...


bah. Spider o sei stato una donna in un'altra vita, ti hanno tradito e ricordi ancora tutto perfettamente oppure stai parlando senza cognizione di causa, come farei io se ti dicessi che la realà è l'opposto di quello che descrivi.
In ogni caso, ragiona su questo: tu hai vissuto la tua esperienza, non quella di tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne che sono stati traditi.
E se quella che descrivi è la tua esperienza, dovresti chiederti quali sono i motivi che la rendono tale.
Perchè il fatto che tu contempli una mancanza, rispetto a te e alla coppia, di tua moglie come un fallimento personale, significa che da una parte stai sollevando lei dalle sue responsabilità, dall'altra stai fortemente mancando di autostima. Tu ti stai inferendo delle stigmate per pulire lei dal peccato.
Questo è un paradosso.
Se tu sei senza dignità lei non può averla offesa, se tu hai dignità nessuno, se non te stesso, te la può togliere.
Pensa a tutte quelle persone che, nonostante le condizioni umilianti in cui versavano, hanno mantenuto la loro dignità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma nessuno rivendica la scelta con orgoglio.
> sarebbe da pazzi.
> volevo solo dire che non hanno la stessa percezione del fatto, della persona, del terzo, che invece ha il tradito.
> Il tradito invece ha bisogno necessariamente dopo aver digerito il rospo, che almeno la si pensi allo stesso modo.
> ...


Vorresti (tu generico) l'aiuto di chi ti ha tradito, che consideri l'unica fonte del tuo dolore, come espiazione. Però non riconosci all'altro lo stesso diritto.
Tu mi dirai che non devi espiare nulla: vero
La tua è una democrazia fallace, spider.
Però non esci dai tuoi schemi: a volte penso che dovrei raccontarti la mia storia, che equivale a quella di molti traditi qui dentro, tanto per farti capire come dalle stesse premesse nascano vicende e storie completamente opposte. 
Ma poi penso, a che scopo? 
Tu e altri, come brunetta e disincantata, ogni giorno: state qui ad alimentare  dolori recenti con il vostro non ancora metabolizzato, come se rovinare tutti i traditori altrui di questo mondo servisse ad allontanare il vostro....dopo anni ancora non riuscite a vivere. Sul male che mi è stato fatto ( e zitto che tu non lo conosci, ma c'è) ho voltato pagina molto molto tempo fa.
Mi dico che dovrei imparare da donne di una certa età che hanno attraversato momenti difficili e che scrivono qua, penso  che dovrebbero avere molto da insegnarmi. Poi le leggo passare un we sul muro del pianto di questo thread mentre io, traditrice schifosa, ho trascorso lo stesso we in famiglia, immemore del forum, e mi chiedo: perché? Loro dovrebbero essere in vantaggio su tutto, e invece...
Altro che le risate sulle stronzate di lothar, questo è molto più amareggiante.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Apollonia chiariamo una cosa:l'unica su questo
> forum che si può autodefinire cretina sono io che li avevo in casa e non li ho scoperti subito...non ti permettere più sai?:mrgreen:
> A parte gli scherzi sanno fingere da Oscar e non te ne fare una colpa se non te ne sei accorta subito


Smettetela xche' l'oscar e mio. 

Msg su fb a mia figlia  maggio  2011

Preservativi in tasca

Viagra e  Levitra in tasca

messaggio di lei che lo esorta ad andarla a prendere e portarla via xche' non voleva ammalarsi x colpa di  mio marito

pochi mesi dopo il Msg su fb

poi a settembre 2012 
Un sabato in cui lui era irreperibile chiamo lei è non mi rispond

litigo con lui alla sera x Tel che si inventa mal di testa e Tel guasto

palle

lei il giorno dopo mi scrive

Mi ha cercata?  Non potevo rispondere comunque suo marito ieri era con me e stava benissimo! 

Girato a lui da me. 

Ed io ancora a credere a lui.

Si può essere tanto idiote!

Fino alla Tel di lei a novembre 2012.

Se legge qui non può non riconoscersi ed ammettere quanto è stata Troia lei e bastardodentro mio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner
Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo
Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
> Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner
> Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo
> Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.


da tradita, non lo comprendo nemmeno io. davvero. ma io sono strana


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
> Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner
> Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo
> Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.



e' molto difficile da credere e mi stupisco che tu proponga anche un tipo di riflessione del genere.
mi pare davvero il colmo.....


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorresti (tu generico) l'aiuto di chi ti ha tradito, che consideri l'unica fonte del tuo dolore, come espiazione. Però non riconosci all'altro lo stesso diritto.
> Tu mi dirai che non devi espiare nulla: vero
> La tua è una democrazia fallace, spider.
> Però non esci dai tuoi schemi: a volte penso che dovrei raccontarti la mia storia, che equivale a quella di molti traditi qui dentro, tanto per farti capire come dalle stesse premesse nascano vicende e storie completamente opposte.
> ...


Nel mio caso xche' troppo avanti con gli anni x rifarmi una vita; xche' sono sola al mare ed ho tempo da perdere sul forum' , xche il mio amico è sposatissimo e non può passare giornate intere con me.

avessi avuto 40 anni una pedata nel culo e sarebbe scomparso. 

Nonè che mi  diverto a soffrire.

È il modo in cui si viene tradite che è imperdonabile a volte.

se troverò un amante libero passerò il fine settimana in altri modi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> da tradita, non lo comprendo nemmeno io. davvero. ma io sono strana


No, non sei strana.
Hai semplicemente equilibrio e autostima che ti aiutano a vedere anche dall'altro punto di vista, e riconosci che capire l'altro punto di vista non significa nè perdonare, nè perdere la tua dignità.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
> Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner
> Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo
> Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.


Ognuno ha da seguire un proprio iter personale per affrontare il dolore...nella maggioranza dei casi questo iter prevede la distruzione del terzo incomodo...lo si può capire, anche se non è giusto. Al mondo però le cose giuste sono rare...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' molto difficile da credere e mi stupisco che tu proponga anche un tipo di riflessione del genere.
> mi pare davvero il colmo.....


Mai detto che sia facile, anzi è sicuramente più difficile che credere il contrario
Ma io ci proverei se c'è qualcuno che cerca di dirmi che può essere ANCHE cos'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso xche' troppo avanti con gli anni x rifarmi una vita; xche' sono sola al mare ed ho tempo da perdere sul forum' , xche il mio amico è sposata simo e non può passare giornate intere con me.
> 
> avessi avuto 40 anni una pedata nel culto e sarebbe scomparso.
> 
> Nonè he diverto a soffrire.


Ma quaranta o sessanta una pedata in culo la puoi dare lo stesso, a mio avviso. 
Hai scelto tu e con grande forza d'animo, coraggio e quant'altro di tenerlo ( nel tuo caso penso sia così) con te.
Basta, cosa infierisci a fare?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Ognuno ha da seguire un proprio iter personale per affrontare il dolore...nella maggioranza dei casi questo iter prevede la distruzione del terzo incomodo...lo si può capire*, *anche se non è* *giusto*. Al mondo però le cose giuste sono rare...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ognuno ha da seguire un proprio iter personale per affrontare il dolore...nella maggioranza dei casi questo iter prevede la distruzione del terzo incomodo...*lo si può capire*, anche se non è giusto. Al mondo però le cose giuste sono rare...


Certo e non dico che non lo capisco. Ma dopo questo passaggio, probabilmente obbligatorio, io valuterei altre ipotesi.
Il passaggio dovrebbe essere appunto un passaggio non una costante da cui non riesci ad uscire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ognuno ha da seguire un proprio iter personale per affrontare il dolore...nella maggioranza dei casi questo iter prevede la distruzione del terzo incomodo...lo si può capire, anche se non è giusto. Al mondo però le cose giuste sono rare...


Ma sì che può essere giusto, ma allora fallo e va avanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo e non dico che non lo capisco. Ma dopo questo passaggio, probabilmente obbligatorio, io valuterei altre ipotesi.
> Il passaggio dovrebbe essere appunto un passaggio non una costante da cui non riesci ad uscire


Perfetto


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo e non dico che non lo capisco. Ma dopo questo passaggio, probabilmente obbligatorio, io valuterei altre ipotesi.
> Il passaggio dovrebbe essere appunto un passaggio non una costante da cui non riesci ad uscire


Ma guarda, io sapevo perfettamente che non ero presa nemmeno in considerazione come scelta. Sapevo che lui stava con lei e voleva rimanerci. E l'ho saputo per anni...
E sinceramente non credo venisse con me ogni tanto per chissà quale mancanza, questo non lo credo proprio!
Immagino però che lei a sapere quello che abbiamo avuto per 6 anni si possa porre diversi problemi e diversi pensieri che a mio parere non dovrebbero sussistere...


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma sì che può essere giusto, ma allora fallo e va avanti.


Eh ma il problema è appunto quello, il fermarsi lì...


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quaranta o sessanta una pedata in culo la puoi dare lo stesso, a mio avviso.
> Hai scelto tu e con grande forza d'animo, coraggio e quant'altro di tenerlo ( nel tuo caso penso sia così) con te.
> Basta, cosa infierisci a fare?


Io racconto i fatti quando come nel caso di Apollonia ci sono punti in comune.

grazie a Dio Il peggio è passato.

ora è cornuto pure lui e non lo mando via xche" andrebbe alla Caritas quando avrà la pensione al 90

% si cercherà una casa. 

È pure messo male di salute quindi è da vedere se ci sarà. 

Non demolisco lei ma critico come si è comportato con me e mia figlia.

se lei non mi avesse mai cercata x me sarebbe stata uno zero assoluto.

comunque cambia eccome se ti capita alla mia età. 

Cacchio se cambia.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo e non dico che non lo capisco. Ma dopo questo passaggio, probabilmente obbligatorio, io valuterei altre ipotesi.
> Il passaggio dovrebbe essere appunto un passaggio non una costante da cui non riesci ad uscire


Nessuno può stabilire quanto debba essere lungo un passaggio. Né l'uso che viene fatto del forum: per alcuni è una valvola di sfogo e un'opportunità per mettere sul piatto le proprie sensazioni/riflessioni e trarne degli spunti... a volte si scrive semplicemente non perché si senta ancora dolore, ma perché si partecipa a quello di chi viene qui a manifestare il suo e, facendolo, si ricorda la propria storia.
Io penso che rielaborare e raccontarsi abbia un valore terapeutico per alcuni. Per altri, invece, è più funzionale agire e non rivangare.

C'è chi con un colpo di spugna va avanti, chi comincia a fottersene e fare quello che gli va... c'è chi invece passa molti anni a tentare di rimettere insieme dei cocci... dipende dal carattere e da tante cose.

Chiunque si rimbocchi le maniche per andare avanti merita rispetto e ascolto, anche se commette degli errori facendolo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io sapevo perfettamente che non ero presa nemmeno in considerazione come scelta. Sapevo che lui stava con lei e voleva rimanerci. E l'ho saputo per anni...
> E sinceramente non credo venisse con me ogni tanto per chissà quale mancanza, questo non lo credo proprio!
> Immagino però che lei a sapere quello che abbiamo avuto per 6 anni si possa porre diversi problemi e diversi pensieri che a mio parere non dovrebbero sussistere...



E' esattamente questo che cerco di trasmettere.
Se un tradito entra qui disperato (giustamente) e cerca confronto io credo che sia utile avere visioni oltre che di chi ha subito un tradimento anche di chi è stato dall'altra parte.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che cerco di trasmettere.
> Se un tradito entra qui disperato (giustamente) e cerca confronto io credo che sia utile avere visioni oltre che di chi ha subito un tradimento anche di chi è stato dall'altra parte.


Questo senz'altro.

Ma ciò che proviamo sta su un piano diverso.

Posso essere razionalmente consapevole di qualcosa, ma se nella pancia sento altro, c'è poco da fare e da consigliare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno può stabilire quanto debba essere lungo un passaggio. Né l'uso che viene fatto del forum: per alcuni è una valvola di sfogo e un'opportunità per mettere sul piatto le proprie sensazioni/riflessioni e trarne degli spunti... a volte si scrive semplicemente non perché si senta ancora dolore, ma perché si partecipa a quello di chi viene qui a manifestare il suo e, facendolo, si ricorda la propria storia.
> Io penso che rielaborare e raccontarsi abbia un valore terapeutico per alcuni. Per altri, invece, è più funzionale agire e non rivangare.
> 
> C'è chi con un colpo di spugna va avanti, chi comincia a fottersene e fare quello che gli va... c'è chi invece passa molti anni a tentare di rimettere insieme dei cocci... dipende dal carattere e da tante cose.
> ...


Il passaggio può essere della lunghezza che meglio si crede ma io credo che debba a un certo punto finire. Altrimenti ci muori in quel percorso.
ti sembra che ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno? Se si fammi notare dove perchè se l'ho fatto non era voluto
Su tutto il resto quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo senz'altro.
> 
> *Ma ciò che proviamo sta su un piano diverso.
> 
> *Posso essere razionalmente consapevole di qualcosa, ma se nella pancia sento altro, c'è poco da fare e da consigliare.


Altrimenti non ci sarebbe confronto
Se mi confronto con una traditrice che ha avuto il mio stesso percorso, che senso ha?
Io ho parlato in privato con traditi disperati e credo che quello che ho fatto e consigliato, magari in minima parte sia servito.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo che cerco di trasmettere.
> Se un tradito entra qui disperato (giustamente) e cerca confronto io credo che sia utile avere visioni oltre che di chi ha subito un tradimento anche di chi è stato dall'altra parte.


Ed è quello che bene o male io leggo qui...il bello è che si leggono davvero i pensieri di tutte le parti in causa...

Poi sia chiaro, al mondo esistono pezzi di merda di non poco conto (maschi o femmine allo stesso modo), ma fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il passaggio può essere della lunghezza che meglio si crede ma io credo che debba a un certo punto finire. Altrimenti ci muori in quel percorso.
> *ti sembra che ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno*? Se si fammi notare dove perchè se l'ho fatto non era voluto
> Su tutto il resto quoto


Non mi pare di averlo mai scritto.

Su quello che credi tu, boh, hai le tue convinzioni e fai bene ad averle.

Io noto che molti traditi entrano qui supportati da un terapeuta (io stessa l'ho avuto). Qualcosa vorrà dire. Fare terapia vuol dire mettersi in ascolto, innanzitutto. E far fluire ciò che si sente.

Io penso che sia un buon inizio e che noi non possiamo che fare da spettatori e supportare chi arriva qui tradito. E avere fiducia nel fatto che ci sia un percorso da seguire che cambia per ciascuno e che noi da qui non possiamo né anticipare né giudicare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è quello che bene o male io leggo qui...il bello è che si leggono davvero i pensieri di tutte le parti in causa...
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, al mondo esistono pezzi di merda di non poco conto (maschi o femmine allo stesso modo), ma fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali...


quoto e finalmente sono riusciti ad approvarti


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

[QUOdimenticare ;13406niente. passaggio può essere della lunghezza che meglio si crede ma io credo che debba a un certo punto finire. Altrimenti ci muori in quel percorso.
ti sembra che ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno? Se si fammi notare dove perchè se l'ho fatto non era voluto
Su tutto il resto quoto[/QUOTE]

No assolutamente. Non hai ai mancato di rispetto a nessuno.

Ma straquoto  quello che ha scritto Sole.

Per dimenticare ci vogliono anni o una nuova situazione affettiva che ti riempia il cuore di altro.

Il sesso conta poco o niente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi pare di averlo mai scritto.
> 
> Su quello che credi tu, boh, hai le tue convinzioni e fai bene ad averle.
> 
> ...



Ma io sto dicendo cose diverse?
Oggi non ti seguo


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai detto che sia facile, anzi è sicuramente più difficile che credere il contrario
> Ma io ci proverei se c'è qualcuno che cerca di dirmi che può essere ANCHE cos'


non puoi dirlo. tu non porti le corna. non hai provato quel dolore. non puoi sapere a cosa crederesti.
per molte donne/uomini il tradimento equivale al loro intero mondo che crolla. tu questo non lo hai provato.
ti rigiro la domanda, anzi l affermazione.

a volte sembra che voi traditori vogliate a tutti costi essere capiti e compresi dal tradito, come se poi eisstesse una vera giustificazione per un tradimento.

tu cercheresti di "giustificarti" se tuo marito scoprisse il tuo tradimento? vorresti essere capita?
sicneramente io non credo. credo che rispetteresti il dolore di tuo marito fino alla fine e capiresti tu per prima quel demonizzare il terzo/la terza.

ti e' stato tolto qualcosa da una terza persona (fisicamente qualcun altro si e' appropriato di cio che era "tuo")

cosa/chi altro vorresti/dovresti demolire?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altrimenti non ci sarebbe confronto
> Se mi confronto con una traditrice che ha avuto il mio stesso percorso, che senso ha?
> Io ho parlato in privato con traditi disperati e credo che quello che ho fatto e consigliato, magari in minima parte sia servito.


Io direi che il confronto può servire ad alcuni ma non a tutti. Il forum ha senz'altro una sua utilità, ma pretendere che incida sulla rielaborazione di un tradimento in modo significativo... è un po' eccessivo.

Ha tanti aspetti positivi, è sicuramente una bella occasione di scambio... ma spento il pc ci sono io con la mia coppia allo sbando e il mio dolore/rabbia da affrontare.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi pare di averlo mai scritto.
> 
> Su quello che credi tu, boh, hai le tue convinzioni e fai bene ad averle.
> 
> ...


Ah ma di gente che manca di rispetto così a pene di segugio ce n'è!!
Per fortuna non tutti sono così...altrimenti la voglia di parlare va a farsi friggere...

Sul discorso terapia sono d'accordo...all'epoca la mia terapia è stata proprio un forum, ero andata da una psicologa, ma non ne ho tratto giovamento...
Forse nel mio caso avevo solo bisogno di "svago", di conoscere gente nuova...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> puo essere certo che lo siano stati trascurati.puo essere ma perche non ne hanno parlato?io mi sono fatta il mio esame di coscienza, ho avuto una vita frenetica, ci vedevamo poco e mi ero resa conto, poi 2 figli piccoli.gliene parlai più volte, cercai il chiarimento ma la risposta era *"ti amo, stai tranquilla"* ma alla fine solo tranquilla non dovevo stare...e tutto questosia prima che durante il tradimento.....poteva allontanarsi, sfogarsi ma non l'ha fatto.ha preferito la menzogna...


Eratò leggere questo mi ha fatto sorridere. 
Non so se sia storia o leggenda, ma si narra che a Bologna un frate, di nome Tranquillo, sia stato impalato in piazza Maggiore per non essersi fatto i fatti suoi.
Ragione per cui dalle mie parti quando ti dicono stai tranquillo...


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto e finalmente sono riusciti ad approvarti


:dance::festa::festa:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

menomale che c'è sole... 

Io sono senza parole.


E vi premetto che anche io sono stanco di leggere persone che dopo molto tempo ancora non ne sono uscite. Solo che c'è una piccola differenza, queste persone io credo di capirle perchè come loro io ci sono passato, quindi probabilmente un po di pazienza in più c'è l'ho.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io sto dicendo cose diverse?
> Oggi non ti seguo


Ma perché scatti subito sulla difensiva?

Hai espresso una tua perplessità perché non capisci come mai certi traditi indugiano in certe dinamiche, io esprimo semplicemente il mio approccio un po' più morbido rispetto al tuo, visto che so cosa vuol dire essere tradita e ferita eccetera. Non è che ti sto contraddicendo. Vabbè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Come definisci una che, dopo essersi scopata il marito di un'altra il sabato sera, il martedì era già con un altro uomo?
> *(questo lo so per certo perchè me lo ha riferito mio marito)
> Come la dovrei apostrofare? Con il suo nome di battesimo? O amichetta, o amante?


il nulla (cit. Lothar)


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è quello che bene o male io leggo qui...il bella. è che si leggono davvero i pensieri di tutte le parti in causa...
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, al mondo esistono pezzi di merda di non poco conto (maschi o femmine allo stesso modo), ma fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali...


Bravissima. Uno può accettare un tradimento, meno se con un pezzo di merda.

O se  chi ti tradisce si rivela tale. E non penso a mio marito xche'  più leggo e più lo rivaluto nonostante tutto.

Almeno con me è sempre stato affettuoso comprensivo e non ha mai difeso o rivendicaato il suo tradimento. Mai.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non puoi dirlo. tu non porti le corna. non hai provato quel dolore. non puoi sapere a cosa crederesti.
> per molte donne/uomini il tradimento equivale al loro intero mondo che crolla. tu questo non lo hai provato.
> ti rigiro la domanda, anzi l affermazione.
> 
> ...


ti rigiro la domanda. hai mai tradito? Quindi non puoi sapere come si sta dall'altra parte
Ovvio che nessuno può capire entrambe le posizioni per questo ognuno da la sua visione sperando di essere utile all'altro
Mai pensato che esiste una giustificazione al tradimento, se non l'egoismo di non riuscire a dire di no. Perchè in quel momento è quello che si vuole
Starei vicino a mio marito per quanto possibile, posso accettare che demonizzi il terzo anche se preferirei che io fossi l'unica persona con cui se la prenderebbe perchè ripeto fino allo sfinimento, sono in grado di prendere le decisioni che mi riguardano da sola senza essere influenzata quindi se ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè volevo farlo e non perchè mi hanno circuita.

sul grassetto: ti è stato tolto qualcosa dal tuo compagno. Fisicamente il tuo compagno ha dato qualcosa che tu ritieni tuo a un'altra persona. Con lui devi prendertela oppure accettare che ami un uomo senza volontà.
Tra le due cose io scelgo di aver sposato uno che si prende le sue responsabilità.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io direi che il confronto può servire ad alcuni ma non a tutti. Il forum ha senz'altro una sua utilità, ma pretendere che incida sulla rielaborazione di un tradimento in modo significativo... è un po' eccessivo.
> 
> Ha tanti aspetti positivi, è sicuramente una bella occasione di scambio... ma spento il pc ci sono io con la mia coppia allo sbando e il mio dolore/rabbia da affrontare.


:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti rigiro la domanda. hai mai tradito? Quindi non puoi sapere come si sta dall'altra parte
> Ovvio che nessuno può capire entrambe le posizioni per questo ognuno da la sua visione sperando di essere utile all'altro
> Mai pensato che esiste una giustificazione al tradimento, se non l'egoismo di non riuscire a dire di no. Perchè in quel momento è quello che si vuole
> Starei vicino a mio marito per quanto possibile, posso accettare che demonizzi il terzo anche se preferirei che io fossi l'unica persona con cui se la prenderebbe perchè ripeto fino allo sfinimento, sono in grado di prendere le decisioni che mi riguardano da sola senza essere influenzata quindi se ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè volevo farlo e non perchè mi hanno circuita.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perché scatti subito sulla difensiva?
> 
> Hai espresso una tua perplessità perché non capisci come mai certi traditi indugiano in certe dinamiche, io esprimo semplicemente il mio approccio un po' più morbido rispetto al tuo, visto che so cosa vuol dire essere tradita e ferita eccetera. Non è che ti sto contraddicendo. Vabbè.


Ma che difensiva?
Ma quale approccio più morbido. Ho aggredito qualcuno?
Ho lo stesso approccio pacato che hai tu nè più nè meno solo esprimendo opinioni diverse


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> menomale che c'è sole...
> 
> Io sono senza parole.
> 
> ...


Rispetto a chi?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che difensiva?
> Ma quale approccio più morbido. Ho aggredito qualcuno?
> Ho lo stesso approccio pacato che hai tu nè più nè meno solo esprimendo opinioni diverse


Boh, io non riesco a parlare serenamente con una persona che mi scrive 'ma io ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno?', 'ma io sto dicendo cose diverse?', come se io la stessi accusando.

Perciò interrompo la comunicazione perché mi sembra che i piani siano diversi e così non funziona.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti rigiro la domanda. hai mai tradito? Quindi non puoi sapere come si sta dall'altra parte
> Ovvio che nessuno può capire entrambe le posizioni per questo ognuno da la sua visione sperando di essere utile all'altro
> Mai pensato che esiste una giustificazione al tradimento, se non l'egoismo di non riuscire a dire di no. Perchè in quel momento è quello che si vuole
> Starei vicino a mio marito per quanto possibile, posso accettare che demonizzi il terzo anche se preferirei che io fossi l'unica persona con cui se la prenderebbe perchè ripeto fino allo sfinimento, sono in grado di prendere le decisioni che mi riguardano da sola senza essere influenzata quindi se ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè volevo farlo e non perchè mi hanno circuita.
> ...


E giusto perchè siamo qui a confrontarci ROSSO per questo post:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispetto a chi?



Rispetto ad alcune cose che leggo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non puoi dirlo. tu non porti le corna. non hai provato quel dolore. non puoi sapere a cosa crederesti.
> per molte donne/uomini il tradimento equivale al loro intero mondo che crolla. tu questo non lo hai provato.
> ti rigiro la domanda, anzi l affermazione.
> 
> ...


No Miss, a prescindere dal fatto che una persona non appartiene ad un'altra...a prescindere dal fatto che questo è proprio il modo per dar per scontate le persone e per cadere in grossi errori...a prescindere da tutto...
Una terza persona non è detto che si metta lì a togliere l'osso a qualcuno...

Si rischia di dare al traditore un'aura di persona senza un minimo di volontà, cosa che così non è! Ed ecco perchè gli amanti e le amanti vengono definiti infami pezzi di merda e troie...
Ognuno è padrone della propria individualità e nessuno ruba niente a nessuno...
Non posso pensare che un uomo fatto e finito si faccia manipolare come vuole da una ragazzina e non voglio pensare che una madre di famiglia si faccia infinocchiare dal bellimbusto di quartiere...
No...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non l'avrei stimato meno. Avrei capito che era finita. Così invece no.
> Comunque stamattina mi ha detto che non si sentono più per telefono, per mail, ecc.
> Io gli ho rinfacciato la storia di marzo, il regalo, il pranzo, i wa, e mi ha detto *che la storia doveva avere la sua naturale evoluzione*, che c'è stata e adesso è finita.


bello, deve essere tratto da Kazzenger.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, io non riesco a parlare serenamente con una persona che mi scrive 'ma io ho mancato di rispetto a qualcuno?', 'ma io sto dicendo cose diverse?', come se io la stessi accusando.
> 
> Perciò interrompo la comunicazione perché mi sembra che i pieni siano diversi e così non funziona.


Sole se vuoi posto tutti i post in cui quoti me e parli di mancanza di rispetto e di pazienza e dici cose che sembrano dire l'opposto di quello che dico mentre non è così
Ripeto che per un confronto i piani devono essere diversi


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti rigiro la domanda. hai mai tradito? Quindi non puoi sapere come si sta dall'altra parte
> Ovvio che nessuno può capire entrambe le posizioni per questo ognuno da la sua visione sperando di essere utile all'altro
> Mai pensato che esiste una giustificazione al tradimento, se non l'egoismo di non riuscire a dire di no. Perchè in quel momento è quello che si vuole
> Starei vicino a mio marito per quanto possibile, posso accettare che demonizzi il terzo anche se preferirei che io fossi l'unica persona con cui se la prenderebbe perchè ripeto fino allo sfinimento, sono in grado di prendere le decisioni che mi riguardano da sola senza essere influenzata quindi se ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè volevo farlo e non perchè mi hanno circuita.
> ...


tu le tue responsabilita non le hai prese pero'....
io apprezzerei molto di piu , anzi. capirei molto di piu se mi venisse confessato il tradimento.
forse li [penserei che se me ne parli e non ti nascondi, evidentemnte eri convinto di cio che facevi, pensaavi di stare dalla parte del giusto. 
se lo fai e poi ti nascondi.....sai per prima di aver sbagliato (non tu, generico). 
cmq poi ognuno e' diverso, e ognuno ha bisogno di cose diverse.
tu, per esempio, ti ritieni una donna priva di volonta?
definisci bene volonta , perche io potrei leggerla cosi: volonta di non tradire, che per quanti la natura ci chiama, noi sappiamo dire di no (vedi lola) , la volonta di non rischiare di mandare al acassonetto tutto.
oppure la volonta di ascoltare se stessi , cio' di cui abbiamo bisogno e che ci puo far sentire meglio/soddisfatti/realizzati/desiderati in quel momento.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma di gente che manca di rispetto così a pene di segugio ce n'è!!
> Per fortuna non tutti sono così...altrimenti la voglia di parlare va a farsi friggere...
> 
> Sul discorso terapia sono d'accordo...all'epoca la mia terapia è stata proprio un forum, ero andata da una psicologa, ma non ne ho tratto giovamento...
> Forse nel mio caso avevo solo bisogno di "svago", di conoscere gente nuova...


Certo, ci vuole anche culo a beccare la persona giusta, che sappia prenderti per mano e guidarti. Non tutti gli psicologi sono validi e funzionano per tutti.

Anche a me il forum è stato utile... ma il mio percorso me lo sono costruita da sola, indipendentemente da quello che veniva detto e scritto qui.
Mi ha fatto piacere la solidarietà quando ero un po' in crisi, questo sì.
Sono tematiche di cui non si può discutere con chiunque, poterlo fare qui liberamente è stato positivo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Miss, *a prescindere dal fatto che una persona non appartiene ad un'altra*...a prescindere dal fatto che questo è proprio il modo per dar per scontate le persone e per cadere in grossi errori...a prescindere da tutto...
> Una terza persona non è detto che si metta lì a togliere l'osso a qualcuno...
> 
> Si rischia di dare al traditore un'aura di persona senza un minimo di volontà, cosa che così non è! Ed ecco perchè gli amanti e le amanti vengono definiti infami pezzi di merda e troie...
> ...


l ho messo tra virgolette apposta....bah..


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so. E' proprio questi il punto. Me lo dice anche la psico, ma io ho una paura boia, paura di soffrire di nuovo, e ti assicuro che se succedesse, sarebbe peggio della prima volta.
> Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato".
> Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
> Gli ho chiesto perchè volesse stare insieme a me e mi ha risposto perchè crede che insieme possiamo crescere come persone e possiamo aiutarci.
> ...


magari è pudore. Voglio dire: ha troncato con l'amante da due mesi, se ti dice che lo ha fatto perchè ti ama da morire molto probabilmente tu ti sentiresti presa per i fondelli. Io mi ci sentirei, almeno. O perlomeno penserei che ha la lingua molto pù veloce del cervello.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho messo tra virgolette apposta....bah..


Lo so...ho solo preso spunto per prendere discorso...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Miss, a prescindere dal fatto che una persona non appartiene ad un'altra...a prescindere dal fatto che questo è proprio il modo per dar per scontate le persone e per cadere in grossi errori...a prescindere da tutto...
> Una terza persona non è detto che si metta lì a togliere l'osso a qualcuno...
> 
> Si rischia di dare al traditore un'aura di persona senza un minimo di volontà, cosa che così non è! Ed ecco perchè gli amanti e le amanti vengono definiti infami pezzi di merda e troie...
> ...



Una persona ha giurato fedeltà, o sbaglio? 

Una terza persona dotata d'intelletto si è messo in mezzo. persona non animale che cerca l'accoppiamento, ma è anche vero che ci sono animali tra le persone. 

Al traditore si rischia di dare la qualsiasi e in questo forum lo leggiamo, quindi non stupiamoci, perchè è quello che leggiamo e vediamo. Conseguenza del tradimento eh. 

Certo che ci s'infinocchia, altrimenti saremmo senza sentimento, il fatto è che l'infinocchiarsi è voluto e consenziente, grave? meno grave? Se non c'è l'infinocchio  cadiamo nel zoccolismo maschile e femminile... 


Attenzione, non sono pensieri miei ma sono conseguenze del tradimento.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so...ho solo preso spunto per prendere discorso...


eh no,....perche hai preso spunto da una cosa che io non ho scritto....


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sole se vuoi posto tutti i post in cui quoti me e *parli di mancanza di rispetto *e di pazienza e dici cose che sembrano dire l'opposto di quello che dico mentre non è così
> Ripeto che per un confronto i piani devono essere diversi


Io non ho parlato proprio di mancanza di rispetto. Ho detto che ogni percorso, indipendentemente da come viene affrontato, merita rispetto.

La differenza è sostanziale e ci tengo a sottolinearla, perché non mi piace che mi si mettano in bocca cose che non ho detto.

Sul rosso, è un tuo pregiudizio. Io non mi sentivo dalla parte opposta rispetto alla tua. Semplicemente vedo le cose da un'ottica diversa rispetto alla tua. Diversa non è opposta. Pure qui la differenza è abbastanza importante.

Se i presupposti sono questi, vedi che la discussione non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ci vuole anche culo a beccare la persona giusta, che sappia prenderti per mano e guidarti. Non tutti gli psicologi sono validi e funzionano per tutti.
> 
> Anche a me il forum è stato utile... ma il mio percorso me lo sono costruita da sola, indipendentemente da quello che veniva detto e scritto qui.
> Mi ha fatto piacere la solidarietà quando ero un po' in crisi, questo sì.
> Sono tematiche di cui non si può discutere con chiunque, poterlo fare qui liberamente è stato positivo.


Nel mio caso specifico mi sono resa conto che avevo bisogno di parlare con persone "amiche"...ho parlato al di fuori di un forum solo con un paio di persone di quello che mi era capitato...una è la mia migliore amica (quella persona che mi starà accanto finchè campo e che può solo darmi sostegno, anche nei miei errori), un'altra la credevo amica ma dopo che le ho raccontato un paio di cose è partita in quarta dandomi della troia ogni giorno che dio mandava in terra...
Insomma, il dialogo non poteva continuare...e su un forum ho trovato la varietà di cui forse avevo bisogno, sentire le varie campane mi è stato molto di aiuto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, l'inganno è scorrettezza, ma non dà anche responsabilità
> invece l'inganno del traditore, sì


ma poi per ingannare qualcuno lo devi conoscere. Se non conosci una persona, come fai ad ingannarla?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho messo tra virgolette apposta....bah..



La persona appartiene all'altro/a 

Non farti travisare, perchè l'appartenere non è possessione ma è coppia. Altrimenti la coppia non esiste o si definiscono le regole comuni,


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no,....perche hai preso spunto da una cosa che io non ho scritto....


Ho letto quella frase, ho notato che era tra virgolette e mi è venuto un ragionamento da fare, mica ce l'avevo con te...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu le tue responsabilita non le hai prese pero'....
> io apprezzerei molto di piu , anzi. capirei molto di piu se mi venisse confessato il tradimento.
> forse li [penserei che se me ne parli e non ti nascondi, evidentemnte eri convinto di cio che facevi, pensaavi di stare dalla parte del giusto.
> se lo fai e poi ti nascondi.....sai per prima di aver sbagliato (non tu, generico).
> ...


Provo a risponderti, sapendo che non riuscirò a essere chiara. Sono una donna con una grande volontà.
Io non penso di essere nel giusto. Tradire non è giusto. So che quando è successo era la cosa giusta per me (non so se rendo la differenza), un torto verso mio marito e allo stesso tempo  la cosa a cui in quel momento non avrei potuto dire di no. Egoismo niente di più.
Mi sono pentita? NO
Se mio marito me lo chiedesse gli direi di NO
Non rinnego le persone che hanno fatto parte della mia vita. Non amo ripulire l'immagine. 
Sono responsabile nel senso che ho riflettuto molto prima di tradire, non ho scopato con il primo che capita, non ho cercato qualcuno con cui tradire per poi pentirmi del colpo di testa
Non ho mai fatto colpi di testa
Le decisioni della mia vita sposarmi, fare due figli e anche tradire sono state valutate a lungo. tornassi indietro rifarei tutto.
Hai assolutamente ragione sul fatto che non ho il coraggio di confessare. Per svariati motivi tra cui la paura di perdere mio marito (altra contraddizione me ne rendo conto) e il rischiare di rovinare un'altra famiglia alla quale per mille altri motivi sono legata.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma poi per ingannare qualcuno lo devi conoscere. Se non conosci una persona, come fai ad ingannarla?



Con l'infatuazione. Per dirne una.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico mi sono resa conto che avevo bisogno di parlare con persone "amiche"...ho parlato al di fuori di un forum solo con un paio di persone di quello che mi era capitato...*una è la mia migliore amica (quella persona che mi starà accanto finchè campo e che può solo darmi sostegno, anche nei miei errori), un'altra la credevo amica ma dopo che le ho raccontato un paio di cose è partita in quarta dandomi della troia ogni giorno che dio mandava in terra...*
> Insomma, il dialogo non poteva continuare...e su un forum ho trovato la varietà di cui forse avevo bisogno, sentire le varie campane mi è stato molto di aiuto...


Direi che uno degli aspetti positivi delle difficoltà è che ti aiutano a riconoscere chi ti è davvero amico e a scremare un po'. Carina l'amica che ti dava della troia :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una persona ha giurato fedeltà, o sbaglio?
> 
> Una terza persona dotata d'intelletto si è messo in mezzo. persona non animale che cerca l'accoppiamento, ma è anche vero che ci sono animali tra le persone.
> 
> ...


Io ho semplicemente tanto rispetto per le persone che le reputo tutte dotate di intelletto e capaci di prendere decisioni e fare scelte...
Non ho mai creduto a quegli uomini che per giustificarsi hanno detto "eh ma cara, mi è caduta sull'uccello"...non scherziamo!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato proprio di mancanza di rispetto. *Ho detto che ogni percorso, indipendentemente da come viene affrontato, merita rispetto.
> 
> *La differenza è sostanziale e ci tengo a sottolinearla, perché non mi piace che mi si mettano in bocca cose che non ho detto.
> 
> ...



Se lo scrivi quotandomi è come se io non fossi d'accordo con questo. Se non era il tuo pensiero mi scuso
Tutto il resto lo quoto, giusto per dire che non ci stiamo capendo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel mio caso specifico mi sono resa conto che avevo bisogno di parlare con persone "amiche"...ho parlato al di fuori di un forum solo con un paio di persone di quello che mi era capitato...una è la mia migliore amica (quella persona che mi starà accanto finchè campo e che può solo darmi sostegno, anche nei miei errori), un'altra la credevo amica ma dopo che le ho raccontato un paio di cose è partita in quarta dandomi della troia ogni giorno che dio mandava in terra...
> Insomma, il dialogo non poteva continuare...e su un forum ho trovato la varietà di cui forse avevo bisogno, sentire le varie campane mi è stato molto di aiuto...


Stesso percorso, solo che le due persone che sapevano mi hanno sostenuta e le ringrazierò a vita per questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amante di mia moglie non doveva promettermi niente.
> il rispetto, deve essere implicito.
> il rispetto del prossimo,
> come rispetto la fila, come rispetto la legge,
> ...


Nel tuo caso specifico in un certo senso sì, perchè lui ti conosceva. Però quella del traditore e relativo amante sono responsabilità diverse, oggettivamente. Comunque io condivido il tuo discorso etico. Ma l'etica è personale.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Direi che uno degli aspetti positivi delle difficoltà è che ti aiutano a riconoscere chi ti è davvero amico e a scremare un po'. Carina l'amica che ti dava della troia :unhappy:


E pensa che è quella che si è fatta beccare a pecora da suo marito, mentre gli metteva le corna con un collega...nel letto di casa...:mrgreen:
Quindi smetto di dare ascolto alla gente, quando parla il più pulito di solito ha la rogna...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho semplicemente tanto rispetto per le persone che le reputo tutte dotate di intelletto e capaci di prendere decisioni e fare scelte...
> Non ho mai creduto a quegli uomini che per giustificarsi hanno detto "eh ma cara, mi è caduta sull'uccello"...non scherziamo!


sono stanca di quotarti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con l'infatuazione. Per dirne una.


Il discorso era un altro.
Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato, ma non ho mai conosciuto la moglie, come si può dire che io stia ingannando lei? E' impossibile. Lui la sta ingannando, io mi sto, relativamente alla MIA etica, comportando in modo scorretto.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stesso percorso, solo che le due persone che sapevano mi hanno sostenuta e le ringrazierò a vita per questo


Mi ha molto sostenuto la mia migliore amica, ma non ha mai passato una cosa simile...ad un certo punto avevo bisogno di capire come la vedevano altre persone...
Poi è chiaro che il mio percorso è il mio e sono stata sola nel fare un lavoro su me stessa...cosa che penso mi sia riuscita discretamente!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho semplicemente tanto rispetto per le persone che le reputo tutte dotate di intelletto e capaci di prendere decisioni e fare scelte...
> Non ho mai creduto a quegli uomini che per giustificarsi hanno detto "eh ma cara, mi è caduta sull'uccello"...non scherziamo!



Infatti questo scrissi, perchè il sentimento o l'infatuazione c'è. E' quando scrivono che non rinnegano tutto che la storia non mi quadra, perchè il non rinnegare vuol dire che ci stavi bene, che non eri infatuata, che eri al 100/% nella storia. A questo punto hai scelto, ma cosa hai scelto? e hai scelto tu da solo/a o discutendone  con chi di dovere? Il pentimento oppure no sono introspezioni che danno delle risposte, tramite quelle le scelte da adottare in futuro, altrimenti è una farsa.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti, sapendo che non riuscirò a essere chiara. Sono una donna con una grande volontà.
> Io non penso di essere nel giusto. Tradire non è giusto. So che quando è successo era la cosa giusta per me (non so se rendo la differenza), un torto verso mio marito e allo stesso tempo  la cosa a cui in quel momento non avrei potuto dire di no. Egoismo niente di più.
> Mi sono pentita? NO
> Se mio marito me lo chiedesse gli direi di NO
> ...


quindi in quel momento ha prevalso la volonta di assecondare un tuo bisogno.
ecco io ti chiedo, non pensi che tuo marito avesse diritto di sapere cosa stava succedendo?
io non penso che il tradimento debba essere confessato per pulirsi la coscienza.
penso debba essere SEMPRE confessato per dare all latro la possibilita di avere chiara la situazione al 100%, per poter decidere: si ho capito cosa e' successo. si poteva evitare? no. bon allora c era qualcosa che non andava. voglio riprovarsci? si. bene almeno possono deciderlo io.

oppure: grazie di avermi messo nella condizione di sapere e non di vivere una relata che hai creato tu e solo tu, ma no, mi spiace non capisco e non ti perdono, ma grazie.

quindi tu adesso hai paura a confessare. prima il problema non te lo sei posto.
come puoi (sempre non tu, generico) dire di amare un uomo al quale neghi la possibilita di val;utare la donna con cui sta per quello che '.?
il tradito che non sa vive una bugia lunga una vita e questo lo chiamate amore?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E pensa che è quella che *si è fatta beccare a pecora da suo marito, mentre gli metteva le corna con un collega...nel letto di casa...:mrgreen:*
> Quindi smetto di dare ascolto alla gente, quando parla il più pulito di solito ha la rogna...


Minchia :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ha molto sostenuto la mia migliore amica, ma non ha mai passato una cosa simile...ad un certo punto avevo bisogno di capire come la vedevano altre persone...
> Poi è chiaro che il mio percorso è il mio e sono stata sola nel fare un lavoro su me stessa...cosa che penso mi sia riuscita discretamente!


:up:

Io avevo la versione doppia: miglior amico e migliore amica e poi è arrivato il forum e qualche amico speciale qui dentro
L'ho già detto che senza questo posto sarei impazzita?


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il discorso era un altro.
> Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato, ma non ho mai conosciuto la moglie, come si può dire che io stia ingannando lei? E' impossibile. Lui la sta ingannando, io mi sto, *relativamente alla MIA etica, comportando in modo scorretto.*


certo, ed è ben questo che conterebbe per me.
è il solito concetto di agire nei confronti degli altri come vorremmo fosse fatto con noi


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E pensa che è quella che si è fatta beccare a pecora da suo marito, mentre gli metteva le corna con un collega...nel letto di casa...:mrgreen:
> Quindi smetto di dare ascolto alla gente, *quando parla il più pulito di solito ha la rogna...*


per fortuna non è sempre così


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il discorso era un altro.
> Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato, ma non ho mai conosciuto la moglie, come si può dire che io stia ingannando lei? E' impossibile. Lui la sta ingannando, io mi sto, relativamente alla MIA etica, comportando in modo scorretto.



Non è un controsenso scrivere " Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato" e dopo continuarmi il discorso che hai scritto? 

Siamo alle solite, chi viene tradito inizialmente certi confronti li fa, sbagliando ok..! ma li fa..! masochismo? maschilismo? errori? ( tutto convertito anche al femminile) 

Oppure dobbiamo da subito accettare che il tradimento è nato così.. boomm si sono visti piaciuti e nel giro di pochi giorni hanno scopato? 

Nel tradimento quello che è giusto o sbagliato lo valuta "malamente" chi è stato tradito. A volte anche chi ha tradito sta più male o nella stessa maniera di chi è stato tradito. Ma di fondo il tradimento è sbagliato, cosa che spesso ci scordiamo, e spesso scordiamo che nelle situazioni di un certo tipo un'azione sbagliata innesca reazioni sbagliate. E il tradimento è un grave errore.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi in quel momento ha prevalso la volonta di assecondare un tuo bisogno.
> ecco io ti chiedo, non pensi che tuo marito avesse diritto di sapere cosa stava succedendo?
> *io non penso che il tradimento debba essere confessato per pulirsi la coscienza.
> *penso debba essere SEMPRE confessato per dare all latro la possibilita di avere chiara la situazione al 100%, per poter decidere: si ho capito cosa e' successo. si poteva evitare? no. bon allora c era qualcosa che non andava. voglio riprovarsci? si. bene almeno possono deciderlo io.
> ...


io invece penso sia esattamente questo
Ti ripeto nel mio caso molta conto che lui conosce l'altro e l'altra famiglia e mai nella vita creerò casini a loro
Dopodichè la nostra coppia sta attraversando un periodo così complicato e delicato che il pensiero di confessare un tradimento è proprio l'ultimo che mi passa per la testa
L'amore per mio marito lo dimostro standogli vicino in un momento in cui non è facile starci ma è quello che voglio (volontà) più di qualunque altra cosa. Non scendo nello specifico perchè sono cose che  riguardano la sua sfera intima e personale che trovo una mancanza di rispetto farlo
Sto lottando e anche molto per lui più che per noi. Magari tra qualche anno gli racconterò anche la parte segreta di me. Forse.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi in quel momento ha prevalso la volonta di assecondare un tuo bisogno.
> ecco io ti chiedo, non pensi che tuo marito avesse diritto di sapere cosa stava succedendo?
> io non penso che il tradimento debba essere confessato per pulirsi la coscienza.
> penso debba essere SEMPRE confessato per dare all latro la possibilita di avere chiara la situazione al 100%, per poter decidere: si ho capito cosa e' successo. si poteva evitare? no. bon allora c era qualcosa che non andava. voglio riprovarsci? si. bene almeno possono deciderlo io.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

Anche se capisco la paura di mandare all'aria tutto. 
La capisco. Ma non mi piace che il non dire venga fatto passare per una scelta di altruismo nei confronti del coniuge che venendo a sapere tutto soffrirebbe troppo. Perché se uno non voleva far soffrire l'altro non tradiva e punto.

Detto questo... comprendo la paura che ti blocca. Confessare è dura eh. Apri un vaso di pandora mica da ridere.. si rischia di perdere la famiglia e anche la faccia nei confronti di parenti e amici (che spesso vengono a sapere). Non è facile.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io invece penso sia esattamente questo
> Ti ripeto nel mio caso molta conto che lui conosce l'altro e l'altra famiglia e mai nella vita creerò casini a loro
> Dopodichè la nostra coppia sta attraversando un periodo così complicato e delicato che il pensiero di confessare un tradimento è proprio l'ultimo che mi passa per la testa
> L'amore per mio marito lo dimostro standogli vicino in un momento in cui non è facile starci ma è quello che voglio (volontà) più di qualunque altra cosa. Non scendo nello specifico perchè sono cose che  riguardano la sua sfera intima e personale che trovo una mancanza di rispetto farlo
> Sto lottando e anche molto per lui più che per noi. Magari tra qualche anno gli racconterò anche la parte segreta di me. Forse.


io non metto in dubbio che tu non gli dica nulla per salvare tutto. ed e' anche un gesto nobile volendo. penso che ormai sarebbe proprio inutile. infatti scrivevo al passato. vorrebbe dire solo dargli un grande dolore e basta.
pero a me sembra, dai tuoi post, che tu voglia proteggere molto di piu il tuo amante....quandi dici: mai creero casini alla sua famiglia.
va benissimo, ma hai tolto il libero arbitrio a tuo marito per proteggere lui.
insomma a tratti e spesso da quello che scrivi mi sembra che venga prima lui che tuo marito....
e' solo una mia impressione e sicuramente sbagliata.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anche se capisco la paura di mandare all'aria tutto.
> La capisco. Ma non mi piace che il non dire venga fatto passare per una scelta di altruismo nei confronti del coniuge che venendo a sapere tutto soffrirebbe troppo. Perché se uno non voleva far soffrire l'altro non tradiva e punto.
> ...


concordo.
soprattutto sul finto altruismo.
anche perche forse i traditori non se ne accorgono, ma l odore di tardimento lo si fiuta lontabno un miglio...non e' necessaria la confessione per rendere vero un tradimento.
i coniugi soffrono, in silenzio e soffrono senza sapere poi perche....
i traditori (non tutti) secondo me pensano di poter mascherare bene , di non lasciar trapoelare nulla.
e dio solo sa quanto si sbgaliano.
e avolte non si rendono conto che il matrimonio lo tengono in piedi i traditi....fingendo di non vedere...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio che tu non gli dica nulla per salvare tutto. *ed e' anche un gesto nobile volendo*. penso che ormai sarebbe proprio inutile. infatti scrivevo al passato. vorrebbe dire solo dargli un grande dolore e basta.
> pero a me sembra, dai tuoi post, che tu voglia proteggere molto di piu il tuo amante....quandi dici: mai creero casini alla sua famiglia.
> va benissimo, ma hai tolto il libero arbitrio a tuo marito per proteggere lui.
> insomma a tratti e spesso da quello che scrivi mi sembra che venga prima lui che tuo marito....
> e' solo una mia impressione e sicuramente sbagliata.


nessuno dei due arriva prima dell'altro ma non ho motivo per rovinare la vita a un uomo che mi ha dato molto

Sul grassetto: di nobile non c'è proprio nulla. Una scelta che può essere anche egoistica se vuoi  che vuole salvaguardare la famiglia e ceh in questo momento creerebbe più danni che benifici


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

[QUOTEpensatoa;1340679]certo, ed è ben questo che conterebbe per me.
è il solito concetto di agire nei confronti degli altri come vorremmo fosse fatto con noi[/QUOTE]

Vero. 

Anche se io per stare meglio ho messo da parte i miei scrupoli. Proprio perché con me non se li è fatti nessuno.

Ci ho pensato un anno.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> concordo.
> soprattutto sul finto altruismo.
> *anche perche forse i traditori non se ne accorgono, ma l odore di tardimento lo si fiuta lontabno un miglio...non e' necessaria la confessione per rendere vero un tradimento.
> i coniugi soffrono, in silenzio e soffrono senza sapere poi perche....
> ...


Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo:mrgreen: (la faccina è solo per sdrammatizzare)


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *nessuno dei due arriva prima dell'altro *ma non ho motivo per rovinare la vita a un uomo che mi ha dato molto
> 
> Sul grassetto: di nobile non c'è proprio nulla. Una scelta che può essere anche egoistica se vuoi  che vuole salvaguardare la famiglia e ceh in questo momento creerebbe più danni che benifici


embe ma mi sa che allora c'e' qualcosa che non va. hai sposato tuo marito mica l altro. la famiglia l hai messa su con il marito mica con l altro....ovviamente, nemmeno a dirlo, dovrebbe venire prima tuo marito.
ho l impressione, sempre a volta leggendoti, che tu abbia amato molto quest uomo (l amante, che non so nemmeno se chiamare amanate a questo punto)


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo:mrgreen: (la faccina è solo per sdrammatizzare)


perche? pensi che i traditi non conoscano bene il compagno da intercettarne ogni piccolo cambiamento?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche se io per stare meglio ho messo da parte i miei scrupoli. Proprio perché con me non se li è fatti nessuno.
> 
> Ci ho pensato un anno.


Disi, stai prendendo lezioni di quote da Lothar?? 

:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorresti (tu generico) l'aiuto di chi ti ha tradito, che consideri l'unica fonte del tuo dolore, come espiazione. Però non riconosci all'altro lo stesso diritto.
> Tu mi dirai che non devi espiare nulla: vero
> La tua è una democrazia fallace, spider.
> Però non esci dai tuoi schemi: a volte penso che dovrei raccontarti la mia storia, che equivale a quella di molti traditi qui dentro, tanto per farti capire come dalle stesse premesse nascano vicende e storie completamente opposte.
> ...


scusa ma questo sottolineare il fine settimana dedicato alla  famiglia mi pare un po' ipocrita se il martedì, per dire un giorno , si passa poi con l'amante....che caspita c'entra?
è ovvio che siano fatti tuoi ma vantarsene è bizzarro.
forse sei molto più serena di loro che ancora si leccano le ferite....non è che sia poi così strano


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *nessuno dei due arriva prima dell'altro* ma non ho motivo per rovinare la vita a un uomo che mi ha dato molto
> 
> Sul grassetto: di nobile non c'è proprio nulla. Una scelta che può essere anche egoistica se vuoi  che vuole salvaguardare la famiglia e ceh in questo momento creerebbe più danni che benifici


Ecco, questa (e a scanso di equivoci lo dico senza alcuna polemica) è una cosa che se dovesse arrivare a un marito tradito, lo annienterebbe.

A me, moglie o compagna tradita, mi annienterebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> embe ma mi sa che allora c'e' qualcosa che non va. hai sposato tuo marito mica l altro. la famiglia l hai messa su con il marito mica con l altro....ovviamente, nemmeno a dirlo, dovrebbe venire prima tuo marito.
> ho l impressione, sempre a volta leggendoti, che tu abbia amato molto quest uomo (l amante, che non so nemmeno se chiamare amanate a questo punto)


mi sono espressa male me ne rendo conto
Nessuno arriva prima dell'altro perchè lui e mio marito sono su piani diversi. completamente diversi. Mai stati in competizione dentro di me. MAI
Lui non ha mai, dentro di me, nemmeno lontanamente concorso al posto di mio marito
Scusa Miss non riesco a rendere a parole questa cosa.
Nonostante questo io tengo molto all'altro come tengo molto alle persone importanti della mia vita, quindi si, non sono disposta a rovinare la sua vita nemmeno se mio marito me lo chiedesse


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, questa (e a scanso di equivoci lo dico senza alcuna polemica) è una cosa che se dovesse arrivare a un marito tradito, lo annienterebbe.
> 
> A me, moglie o compagna tradita, mi annienterebbe.



Ho spiegato sotto
E tu che mi conosci sai benissimo come ho vissuto quella storia


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male me ne rendo conto
> Nessuno arriva prima dell'altro perchè lui e mio marito sono su piani diversi. completamente diversi. Mai stati in competizione dentro di me. MAI
> Lui non ha mai, dentro di me, nemmeno lontanamente concorso al posto di mio marito
> Scusa Miss non riesco a rendere a parole questa cosa.
> Nonostante questo io tengo molto all'altro come tengo molto alle persone importanti della mia vita, quindi si, non sono disposta a rovinare la sua vita nemmeno se mio marito me lo chiedesse


ok e io non voglio necessariamnete farti tirare fuori cose che magari terresti per te....e' solo per capire, per capirti un po meglio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per odio no, *si spera a parte casi come quello di Circe o il mio*, ma per egoismo sì.
> In qualunque storia si valutano se le circostanze permettono di alimentarla e continuarla e se si decide che la presenza di un'altra persona e una famiglia sono aspetti irrilevanti lo si fa per egoismo.
> Io non sto dicendo di fucilare nessuno ma di considerare che esisteva questa parte di responsabilità, corresponsabilità.
> Ne ho già scritto appena entrata nel forum.
> ...


non sapevo che la tua storia fosse analoga a quella di Circe.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok e io non voglio necessariamnete farti tirare fuori cose che magari terresti per te....e' solo per capire, per capirti un po meglio


lo so. Grazie
:smile:
io qui mi sono esposta molto ma non me la sento di cose che riguardano solo mio marito


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sapevo che la tua storia fosse analoga a quella di Circe.


ho insistito tanto, forse troppo per riavere persa con la sua storia perché secondo me sarà sempre monca fino a che non si riprenderà la sua identità.
chiusa parentesi


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> lo so. Grazie
> :smile:
> io qui mi sono esposta molto ma non me la sento di cose che riguardano solo mio marito


apprezzo


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho spiegato sotto
> E tu che mi conosci sai benissimo come ho vissuto quella storia


Indipendentemente dalla tua storia, farfalla. Questa cosa fa male. Fa male se ami molto una persona.

E' tuo diritto pensarla e provarla, perché le sensazioni che sentiamo sono sacre, nessuno può capirle o giudicarle. Sono nostre, intime e personali.

Ma mettendomi dall'altra parte, immedesimandomi, ho sentito un pugno nello stomaco.

Ma magari sono io che vivo le cose troppo drasticamente, a modo mio.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> concordo.
> soprattutto sul finto altruismo.
> anche perche *forse i traditori non se ne accorgono, ma l odore di tardimento lo si fiuta lontabno un miglio*...non e' necessaria la confessione per rendere vero un tradimento.
> *i coniugi soffrono, in silenzio* e soffrono senza sapere poi perche....
> ...


A volte si ... con il senso di responsabilità magari appena un pò diluito dalla paura del poi ... d'altro canto sembra un must avere in una coppia uno/a completamente andato e l'altro concreto/a e pragmatico/a ... che culo :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti questo scrissi, perchè il sentimento o l'infatuazione c'è. E' quando scrivono che non rinnegano tutto che la storia non mi quadra, *perchè il non rinnegare vuol dire che ci stavi bene, che non eri infatuata, che eri al 100/% nella storia*. A questo punto hai scelto, ma cosa hai scelto? e hai scelto tu da solo/a o discutendone con chi di dovere? Il pentimento oppure no sono introspezioni che danno delle risposte, tramite quelle le scelte da adottare in futuro, altrimenti è una farsa.


ma certo che è così. Ma tu crederesti invece se un traditore ti dicesse: vedo la mia amante tutte le settimane e ci sto malissimo, quando sono con lei mi sembra di essere sotto l'effetto di oppiacei mentre uno mi tira calci nelle gengive?
Ma su.
edit: oggi mi perdo le doppie, sono incontinente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, ed è ben questo che conterebbe per me.
> è il solito concetto di agire nei confronti degli altri come vorremmo fosse fatto con noi


sono d'accordo. Ma non possiamo pretendere che gli altri adottino la nostra etica. Questo è il punto. Si può solo essere coerenti con sè stessi, quello io pretendo da me e dagli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è un controsenso scrivere " Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato" e dopo continuarmi il discorso che hai scritto?
> 
> Siamo alle solite, chi viene tradito inizialmente certi confronti li fa, sbagliando ok..! ma li fa..! masochismo? maschilismo? errori? ( tutto convertito anche al femminile)
> 
> ...


madonna santa. Il mio era un io ipotetico. Rileggi la frase pensando che io non sia sposata. E il tradimento a volte nasce anche cosi: booom. Come no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo:mrgreen: (la faccina è solo per sdrammatizzare)


però ha ragione. Conosco tantissime persone che hanno saputo e sono state zitte, soffrendo, per vari motivi. Credo che sia una bella percentuale di traditi.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.* Ma non possiamo pretendere che gli altri adottino la nostra etica. *Questo è il punto. Si può solo essere coerenti con sè stessi, quello io pretendo da me e dagli altri.


perché se è quella che rispetta tutti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché se è quella che rispetta tutti?


perchè il senso di rispetto è relativo alle cose alle quali diamo importanza, ai valori. E quelli sono soggettivi. Altrimenti, iperbole, dovremmo scusarci con tutte le persone sull'autobus se ci scappa uno starnuto o un colpo di tosse, per fare un esempio. Non abbiamo tutti la stessa scala di valori e non solo: questa scala varia anche per noi, a volte. 
Io non ho la stessa scala di valori che avevo a 14 anni e per questo ho ancora un lavoro, per dirne una.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè il senso di rispetto è relativo alle cose alle quali diamo importanza, ai valori. E quelli sono soggettivi. Altrimenti, iperbole, dovremmo scusarci con tutte le persone sull'autobus se ci scappa uno starnuto o un colpo di tosse, per fare un esempio. N*on abbiamo tutti la stessa scala di valori e non solo: questa scala varia anche per noi, a volte. *
> Io non ho la stessa scala di valori che avevo a 14 anni e per questo ho ancora un lavoro, per dirne una.


forse parliamo di cose diverse, magari priorità, non valori .
e non capisco perché io non posso pretendere la mia ma devo starmene della tua (ipotetica)
quale vale in realtà?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse parliamo di cose diverse, magari priorità, non valori .
> e non capisco perché io non posso pretendere la mia ma devo starmene della tua (ipotetica)
> quale vale in realtà?


tu puoi assolutamente pretendere la tua per te e per le persone che ti hanno dichiarato di condividerla.
Ma vai dentro in igloo(stamattina vado di iperboli che è un piacere) e potrai vedere che la tua non è l'unica. E decidere che sia quella giusta PER TUTTI è un po' presuntuoso. Io credo che sia giusta, quindi la applico.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu puoi assolutamente pretendere la tua per te e per le persone che ti hanno dichiarato di condividerla.
> Ma vai dentro in igloo(stamattina vado di iperboli che è un piacere) e potrai vedere che la tua non è l'unica. E decidere che sia quella giusta PER TUTTI* è un po' presuntuoso*. Io credo che sia giusta, quindi la applico.


e sì.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *perchè il senso di rispetto è relativo alle cose alle quali diamo importanza, ai valori*. *E quelli sono soggettivi*. Altrimenti, iperbole, dovremmo scusarci con tutte le persone sull'autobus se ci scappa uno starnuto o un colpo di tosse, per fare un esempio. Non abbiamo tutti la stessa scala di valori e non solo: questa scala varia anche per noi, a volte.
> Io non ho la stessa scala di valori che avevo a 14 anni e per questo ho ancora un lavoro, per dirne una.


Certo, ma fino a un certo punto. Altrimenti dovremmo giustificare serenamente quelli che lapidano le adultere, perché in certe culture ci sono scale di valori diverse rispetto alle nostre.

Per fortuna ci sono persone che ancora si indignano davanti a fatti che non ritengono in linea con i propri valori. E non è per imporre una morale, ma perché indignarsi davanti a certi comportamenti è un buon segno.
 Poi il passo successivo è comprendere, capire e diversificare a seconda dei casi. Io l'ho sempre sostenuto e ne sono convinta.
Ma il moto di ribellione ci sta, vuol dire che siamo vivi e abbiamo un senso personale di cosa sia giusto e cosa no.

Si può giustificare un comportamento che non ci piace conoscendo le circostanze e trovando le attenuanti caso per caso. Ma non a priori solo perché i valori sono diversi. Questo relativismo non lo apprezzo per nulla... anche perché nei fatti nessuno poi lo applica. Non siamo tutti così scialli e comprensivi, anzi.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ma fino a un certo punto. Altrimenti dovremmo giustificare serenamente quelli che lapidano le adultere, perché in certe culture ci sono scale di valori diverse rispetto alle nostre.
> 
> Per fortuna ci sono persone che ancora si indignano davanti a fatti che non ritengono *in linea con i propri valori*. E non è per imporre una morale, ma perché indignarsi davanti a certi comportamenti è un buon segno.
> Poi il passo successivo è comprendere, capire e diversificare a seconda dei casi. Io l'ho sempre sostenuto e ne sono convinta.
> ...


lapidare una donna adultera piu che scala di valori e' assassinio.
non basta l indignazione per quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lapidare una donna adultera piu che scala di valori e' assassinio.
> non basta l indignazione per quello.


già, ma se mischiamo le pere con le mele facciamo la macedonia.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già, *ma se mischiamo le pere con le mele facciamo la macedonia*.


cioe'?


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ma fino a un certo punto. Altrimenti dovremmo giustificare serenamente quelli che lapidano le adultere, perché in certe culture ci sono scale di valori diverse rispetto alle nostre.
> 
> *Per fortuna ci sono persone che ancora si indignano davanti a fatti che non ritengono in linea con i propri valori. E non è per imporre una morale, ma perché indignarsi davanti a certi comportamenti è un buon segno.
> Poi il passo successivo è comprendere, capire e diversificare a seconda dei casi. Io l'ho sempre sostenuto e ne sono convinta.*
> ...


Va bene l'indignazione, ma il problema è proprio il passo successivo, che non tutti fanno...la comprensione dovrebbe esserci, ma è proprio una delle cose più difficili da attuare...e se poi uno cerca di spiegarsi il più delle volte trova quel muro che da abbattere è quasi impossibile...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene l'indignazione, ma il problema è proprio il passo successivo, che *non tutti fanno*...la comprensione dovrebbe esserci, ma è proprio una delle cose più difficili da attuare...e se poi uno cerca di spiegarsi il più delle volte trova quel muro che da abbattere è quasi impossibile...


Sì, hai ragione.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lapidare una donna adultera piu che scala di valori e' assassinio.
> non basta l indignazione per quello.


Certo, era un'esagerazione la mia, ovviamente. E il discorso successivo era sganciato dall'esempio.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene l'indignazione, ma il problema è proprio il passo successivo, che non tutti fanno...la comprensione dovrebbe esserci, ma è proprio una delle cose più difficili da attuare...e se poi uno cerca di spiegarsi il più delle volte trova quel muro che da abbattere è quasi impossibile...


secondo me dipende dai modi e dai contenuti, altroché se è possibile.
certi valori li puoi infrangere per mille motivi e trovare piena comprensione, quello che a me torna indigesto è l'atteggiamento ipocritamente o opportunisticamente "libertario" nascosto dietro ai soliti ....soggettivo, individuale etc
no, la menzogna è menzogna , poi mi dirai che ci sono mille strade per arrivare a mentire 



è diverso


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dalla tua storia, farfalla. Questa cosa fa male. Fa male se ami molto una persona.
> 
> E' tuo diritto pensarla e provarla, perché le sensazioni che sentiamo sono sacre, nessuno può capirle o giudicarle. Sono nostre, intime e personali.
> 
> ...


Hai letto la spiegazione?
Non mi sembra


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me dipende dai modi e dai contenuti, altroché se è possibile.
> *certi valori li puoi infrangere per mille motivi e trovare piena comprensione, quello che a me torna indigesto è l'atteggiamento ipocritamente o opportunisticamente "libertario" nascosto dietro ai soliti ....soggettivo, individuale etc*
> no, la menzogna è menzogna , poi mi dirai che ci sono mille strade per arrivare a mentire
> 
> ...


Idem.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma certo che è così. Ma tu crederesti invece se un traditore ti dicesse: vedo la mia amante tutte le settimane e ci sto malissimo, quando sono con lei mi sembra di essere sotto l'effetto di oppiacei mentre uno mi tira calci nelle gengive?
> Ma su.
> edit: oggi mi perdo le doppie, sono incontinente.


:up:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però ha ragione. Conosco tantissime persone che hanno saputo e sono state zitte, soffrendo, per vari motivi. Credo che sia una bella percentuale di traditi.


si certo, intendevo che non sempre è così.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già, ma se mischiamo le pere con le mele facciamo la macedonia.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto la spiegazione?
> Non mi sembra


io, pur non concordando come ho gia scritto, penso di aver capito.
se non ho capito male penso tu intenda qualcosa che va al di la del tradimento.
come quando dicevi che se tuo figlio facesse qualcosa di male gli faresti prendere le sue responsabilita, quindi penso ad un "giusto e sbagliato". Nemmeno io manderei a puttane la famiglia del mio amante se me lo chiedesse mio marito o non lo facesse. questo non perche uno vale piu dell altro, ma perche e' una forma di rispetto, di estromissione e di capire che : roinare la famiglia della ltro di certo non porterebbe alla risanazione della propria....
piu o meno,....ho fatto casino.....


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma poi per ingannare qualcuno lo devi conoscere. Se non conosci una persona, come fai ad ingannarla?



se sai che il tizio è sposato e che non sono una coppia aperta, accetti di far parte dell'inganno in quanto parte integrante ed essenziale, ma forse non unica, dell'inganno, secondo me
ad es. non lo chiami quando ti salta in mente come faresti con uno libero da impegni, per il semplice motivo che potrebbe essere in compagnia della moglie
...oppure lo chiami ma dici: buonasera dottore


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io, pur non concordando come ho gia scritto, penso di aver capito.
> se non ho capito male penso tu intenda qualcosa che va al di la del tradimento.
> come quando dicevi che se tuo figlio facesse qualcosa di male gli faresti prendere le sue responsabilita, quindi penso ad un "giusto e sbagliato". Nemmeno io manderei a puttane la famiglia del mio amante se me lo chiedesse mio marito o non lo facesse. questo non perche uno vale piu dell altro, ma perche e' una forma di rispetto, di estromissione e di capire che : roinare la famiglia della ltro di certo non porterebbe alla risanazione della propria....
> piu o meno,....ho fatto casino.....



Si ma risottolineo che nessuno poteva arrivare prima dell'altro perchè non c'è ami stata competizione.
due situazioni imparagonabili


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe'?


cioè partiamo dal fatto che una donna si accompagni ad un uomo sposato per misurarne le sue responsabilità verso una persona(la moglie) che manco conosce.
La qual cosa non è un atto di deliberata violenza verso quella donna ma un comportamento di chi, probabilmente, ha un'etica diversa dalla sua.
Questo in un mondo che non condanna l'adulterio con la morte ma neppure con una qualsiasi pena e che non sancisce la superiorità del maschio nella società.
L'etica è fatta dai nostri valori, determina ciò che siamo all'interno di un insieme di regole imposte dalla società, quindi nel lecito.
Quindi è un fatto PERSONALE. Io l'etica altrui posso condividerla o meno a livello personale, esclusivamente.
Posso quindi decidere di frequentare o meno persone che abbiano un'etica diversa dalla mia, posso disapprovare comportamenti che non condivido.
Ma quello che DEVO, invece, è essere COERENTE con i miei enunciati etici.
Non sarò coerente se da moglie, ovvero da chi ha dichiarato di credere in un patto di matrimonio, verrò meno a questo patto: in questo caso dimostrerò di avere una falsa etica, ovvero nessuna etica.
Ma se sono single io posso non credere in quel patto e non sarò incoerente se avrò una relazione con un uomo sposato, pur rispettando la mia etica.
Riprovevole? Solo per chi crede in quel patto, non per chi condivide la mia etica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> se sai che il tizio è sposato e che non sono una coppia aperta, accetti di far parte dell'inganno in quanto parte integrante ed essenziale, ma forse non unica, dell'inganno, secondo me
> ad es. non lo chiami quando ti salta in mente come faresti con uno libero da impegni, per il semplice motivo che potrebbe essere in compagnia della moglie
> ...oppure lo chiami ma dici: buonasera dottore


non mettere l'altro nelle condizioni di essere sgamato non è ingannare. Ingannare è dichiarare il falso.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè partiamo dal fatto che una donna si accompagni ad un uomo sposato per *misurarne le sue responsabilità verso una persona(la moglie) che manco conosce.*
> La qual cosa non è un atto di deliberata violenza verso quella donna ma un comportamento di chi, probabilmente, ha un'etica diversa dalla sua.
> Questo in un mondo che non condanna l'adulterio con la morte ma neppure con una qualsiasi pena e che non sancisce la superiorità del maschio nella società.
> L'etica è fatta dai nostri valori, determina ciò che siamo all'interno di un insieme di regole imposte dalla società, quindi nel lecito.
> ...


ma tu scappi se tamponi una macchina di un tizio che non ti vede e non ti conosce?
lasci il bagno pulito per chi viene dopo anche se non conosci?
se cade una donna a terra che non conosci la soccorri o te ne freghi?
gli altri siamo noi
e non si tratta solo di regole "imposte" , mi auguro


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè partiamo dal fatto che una donna si accompagni ad un uomo sposato per misurarne le sue responsabilità verso una persona(la moglie) che manco conosce.
> La qual cosa non è un atto di deliberata violenza verso quella donna ma un comportamento di chi, probabilmente, ha un'etica diversa dalla sua.
> Questo in un mondo che non condanna l'adulterio con la morte ma neppure con una qualsiasi pena e che non sancisce la superiorità del maschio nella società.
> L'etica è fatta dai nostri valori, determina ciò che siamo all'interno di un insieme di regole imposte dalla società, quindi nel lecito.
> ...


si ma dal momento in cui decidi di accompagnarti ad un uomo sposato, op sei una donna che ha chiara la situazione, si fa i cazzi suoi, lo vede solo quando si puo, e in quel frangetre esistete solo voi due, cioe' non si parla di famiglie mariti e mogli a casa. e' una cosa del tutto estranea e va bene....
altrimenti quando ci vanno di mezzo i sentimenti, tu donna amante sicuramnete finirai a comportarti in modo sbagliato attaccando volontariamente la moglie dell uomo sposato per demolirla, eliminarla, svalutarla, per avere quell uomo tutto per te.
quindi alla fine si, si riduce ad un attacco diretto alla moglie (primo caso in rosso escluso ovvaiomente)


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me dipende dai modi e dai contenuti, altroché se è possibile.
> certi valori li puoi infrangere per mille motivi e trovare piena comprensione, quello che a me torna indigesto è l'atteggiamento ipocritamente o opportunisticamente "libertario" nascosto dietro ai soliti ....soggettivo, individuale etc
> no, la menzogna è menzogna , poi mi dirai che ci sono mille strade per arrivare a mentire
> 
> ...


Certo, ma io posso giustificarmi in 100000 modi diversi, ma se dall'altra parte trovo un muro è abbastanza complicato se non impossibile.
E' anche vero che io posso parlare ore e avere la percezione di non essere sentita, cosa che così non è...certe cose arriveranno al punto e saranno metabolizzate, magari inconsciamente...e magari col passare del tempo si arriverà a scavare quella pietra, questo non posso saperlo...


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mettere l'altro nelle condizioni di essere sgamato non è ingannare. *Ingannare è dichiarare il falso*.



mannò, anche l'omissione è ingannare (c'è anche nel giuramento dei testimoni...)


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu scappi se tamponi una macchina di un tizio che non ti vede e non ti conosce?
> lasci il bagno pulito per chi viene dopo anche se non conosci?
> se cade una donna a terra che non conosci la soccorri o te ne freghi?
> gli altri siamo noi
> e non si tratta solo di regole "imposte" , mi auguro



io una volta mi sono arrabbiata (anni fa) e ho volutamente spaccato con la mano lo specchietto di una macchina. poi ho lasciato un biglietto spiegando cosa fosse successo (ero stata licenziata senza motivo, ero caduta per strada e mi avevano rubato il computer tutto in giorno) che mi dispiaceva, ho lasciato il mio numero con scritto di chgiamarmi che avrei pagato i danni. 
il tipo mi ha mandato un messggio con scritto: ahahahahahahah, mi hai fatto ridere, e apprezzo la presa di responsabilita.....al massimo un giorno mi offirari un caffe.
grazie



sono rimasta sconvolta...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo, ma io posso *giustificarmi in 100000 modi diversi,* ma se dall'altra parte trovo un muro è abbastanza complicato se non impossibile.
> E' anche vero che io posso parlare ore e avere la percezione di non essere sentita, cosa che così non è...certe cose arriveranno al punto e saranno metabolizzate, magari inconsciamente...e magari col passare del tempo si arriverà a scavare quella pietra, questo non posso saperlo...


basta quello che arriva come spontaneo.sì, forse è anche questione di tempo a volte


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma *tu scappi se tamponi una macchina di un tizio che non ti vede e non ti conosce*?
> lasci il bagno pulito per chi viene dopo anche se non conosci?
> se cade una donna a terra che non conosci la soccorri o te ne freghi?
> gli altri siamo noi
> e non si tratta solo di regole "imposte" , mi auguro


Il giorno dopo aver scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita ho strisciato con la macchina su un'auto parcheggiata durante una manovra, ero molto agitata e io quando sono agitata guido malissimo.

Ho lasciato un biglietto col mio numero di cellulare.

Il proprietario dell'auto non solo mi ha ringraziata mille volte dicendomi che gli sembrava incredibile che avessi lasciato il biglietto, ma mi ha pure portato una mezza forma di parmigiano per ringraziarmi, direttamente a casa, giuro!! 

Non siamo più abituati all'onestà, quella gratuita, per il puro piacere di fare la cosa giusta.

E' successo anche a me quando hanno ritrovato il mio portafoglio e me l'hanno restituito con tutto dentro... ero così sorpresa che volevo lasciare dei soldi al signore che me lo aveva riportato... sembra strano, ma è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> concordo.
> soprattutto sul finto altruismo.
> anche perche forse i traditori non se ne accorgono, ma l odore di tardimento lo si fiuta lontabno un miglio...non e' necessaria la confessione per rendere vero un tradimento.
> i coniugi soffrono, in silenzio e soffrono senza sapere poi perche....
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma questo sottolineare il fine settimana dedicato alla  famiglia mi pare un po' ipocrita se il martedì, per dire un giorno , si passa poi con l'amante....che caspita c'entra?
> è ovvio che siano fatti tuoi ma vantarsene è bizzarro.
> forse sei molto più serena di loro che ancora si leccano le ferite....non è che sia poi così strano


Vi quoto insieme.
Tanto per dire a una quanto può sbagliarsi e all'altra il motivo della mia serenità. 
Tutt'ora ad oggi chi tiene in piedi il mio matrimonio sono io. La traditrice.
Perché non rinnego le scelte fatte.

Edit: non era per vantarsi, ma perché a me hanno sempre detto che la serenità dovrebbe trasmetterla chi è nel giusto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu scappi se tamponi una macchina di un tizio che non ti vede e non ti conosce?
> lasci il bagno pulito per chi viene dopo anche se non conosci?
> se cade una donna a terra che non conosci la soccorri o te ne freghi?
> gli altri siamo noi
> e non si tratta solo di regole "imposte" , mi auguro


non scappo in primis perchè io non scappo e in ultimo ma non meno importante è reato.
Omissione di soccorso.
Perchè ci sono le leggi e di conseguenza i reati?
Perchè la società ha deciso che una serie di cose non siano opinabili.
La sacralità del vincolo matrimoniale e ancor meno la sacralità di un vincolo non regolamentato NON LO SONO.
Io posso,sottolineo che sto facendo un esempio e il mio io è generico, in perfetta buona fede ed in assoluta serenità d'animo, decidere che la mia relazione con un uomo sia corretta anche se so che lui è sposato, questo per vari motivi:
non credo nella monogamia
non credo nei vincoli a vita, nel 'fino che morte non ci separi'.
Se non mi sono sposata e non ho mai promesso fedeltà non ho problemi con la mia etica, non sono in contraddizione con me stessa.
Il problema ce l'ha lui, in caso. E se ce l'ha mi chiederà di fare in modo che questa contraddizione non venga fuori.
A questo punto se io lo facessi sgamare sarei stronza e basta.
Ah no, forse vorrei applicare la mia etica ai suoi comportamenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, *anche l'omissione è ingannare *(c'è anche nel giuramento dei testimoni...)


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi quoto insieme.
> Tanto per dire a una quanto può sbagliarsi e all'altra il motivo della mia serenità.
> *Tutt'ora ad oggi chi tiene in piedi il mio matrimonio sono io. La traditrice.
> Perché non rinnego le scelte fatte*.


mica ho detto che e' sempre cosi. 
sul neretto: cioe? (se posso) 
il tuo matrimonio starebbe in piedi lo stesso se tuo marito sapesse, solo perche non rinneghi nulla? 
non ho capito.....


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma dal momento in cui decidi di accompagnarti ad un uomo sposato, op sei una donna che ha chiara la situazione, si fa i cazzi suoi, lo vede solo quando si puo, e in quel frangetre esistete solo voi due, cioe' non si parla di famiglie mariti e mogli a casa. e' una cosa del tutto estranea e va bene....
> altrimenti quando ci vanno di mezzo i sentimenti, tu donna amante sicuramnete finirai a comportarti in modo sbagliato attaccando volontariamente la moglie dell uomo sposato per demolirla, eliminarla, svalutarla, per avere quell uomo tutto per te.
> quindi alla fine si, si riduce ad un attacco diretto alla moglie (primo caso in rosso escluso ovvaiomente)


Quello è un rischio che deve essere calcolato.
Deve essere calcolato che ci si possa innamorare, siamo esseri umani.
Io ti dico la mia, mi è capitato di essere stata amante nei due casi, innamorata e no. Nel secondo caso alla terza volta abbiamo chiuso, mi chiedevo che cosa ci andassi a fare a letto con uno che aveva un'altra donna...vero è che l'ho scoperto dopo un po' perchè il simpaticone non si è degnato di dirmi niente per paura che non ci andassi a letto...ma va?!!??! Avrei voluto saperlo dal principio ed eventualmente avere una scelta ponderata.
Nell'altro caso invece sono diventata amante ben conscia che aveva un'altra...ed ero anche conscia di esserne totalmente innamorata...e io ho l'idea mia che non vuole l'amore egoista.
Volevo solo che stesse bene lui, quello che volevo io era messo in secondo piano. Per questo mi facevo i cazzi miei, lo vedevo solo quando si poteva ed esistevamo solo noi due...
Oh, ci conosciamo da quando avevamo 12 anni...qualche amicizia in comune l'avevamo, mai nessuno è venuto a sapere niente.
Mai mi sono permessa di demolire la sua donna, mai mi sono permessa di svalutarla, mai l'ho nemmeno nominata...
E lui si guardava bene dal metterla in mezzo quando stava con me...
Sarà poi che io sono una persona estremamente fredda e razionale eh...ma a certe cose non ho mai mai mai pensato, nonostante mi tremassero le gambe quando lo vedevo e mi si fermava il battito...
Io lei non l'ho mai presa in considerazione...davvero con il massimo rispetto. 
Anche se so che la parola rispetto in questo caso può sembrare fuori luogo, ma davvero è così.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non scappo in primis perchè io non scappo e in ultimo ma non meno importante *è reato*.
> *Omissione di soccorso.*




Tamponare una macchina è reato???

Ok... ho capito. Scappare dopo aver tamponato una macchina.

Ma io ho inteso che Minerva parlasse di una macchina senza il conducente dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, anche l'omissione è ingannare (c'è anche nel giuramento dei testimoni...)


ma Free, ometti in una dichiarazione. Se io non vado in giro proclamando che scrivo qui, non sto facendo omissione, mi sto facendo i cavoli miei. Allora le facocere che telefonano alla moglie per informarle sono persone correttissime?
Non credo. Io sto parlando di una situazione di non frequentazione e non conoscenza di una persona. Per omettere qualcosa con lei, dovrei andarla a cercare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anche se capisco la paura di mandare all'aria tutto.
> La capisco. Ma non mi piace che il non dire venga fatto passare per una scelta di altruismo nei confronti del coniuge che venendo a sapere tutto soffrirebbe troppo. Perché se uno non voleva far soffrire l'altro non tradiva e punto.
> ...


E anche questa è da quotare.
Giusto per evidenziare come la doppia esperienza del tradimento fatto e subìto non sia assolutamente una garanzia che la propria mente possa aprirsi di più.
Nessuno ha mai fatto passare per una scelta altruista il non confessare. È la solita elaborazione di chi pensa che franchezza e trasparenza significhi verità.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è un rischio che deve essere calcolato.
> Deve essere calcolato che ci si possa innamorare, siamo esseri umani.
> Io ti dico la mia, mi è capitato di essere stata amante nei due casi, innamorata e no. Nel secondo caso alla terza volta abbiamo chiuso, mi chiedevo che cosa ci andassi a fare a letto con uno che aveva un'altra donna...vero è che l'ho scoperto dopo un po' perchè il simpaticone non si è degnato di dirmi niente per paura che non ci andassi a letto...ma va?!!??! Avrei voluto saperlo dal principio ed eventualmente avere una scelta ponderata.
> Nell'altro caso invece sono diventata amante ben conscia che aveva un'altra...ed ero anche conscia di esserne totalmente innamorata...e io ho l'idea mia che non vuole l'amore egoista.
> ...


ma menomale che ci sono amanti come lo sei stata tu. certo, come dici tu rispetto suona un po fuori luogo, ma e' di certo il minore dei male....e comunque nel non ripetto hai dimostrato un grande rispetto, sia nei confronti della compagna della ltro che nei confronti dei tuoi sentimenti, che e' molto importante


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tamponare una macchina è reato???
> 
> Ok... ho capito. Scappare dopo aver tamponato una macchina.
> 
> Ma io ho inteso che Minerva parlasse di una macchina senza il conducente dentro.


penso si riferisse alla donna che cade e si fa male.,...


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> penso si riferisse alla donna che cade e si fa male.,...


Vabbè, non ho capito una cippa, va bene lo stesso


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è un rischio che deve essere calcolato.
> Deve essere calcolato che ci si possa innamorare, siamo esseri umani.
> Io ti dico la mia, mi è capitato di essere stata amante nei due casi, innamorata e no. Nel secondo caso alla terza volta abbiamo chiuso, mi chiedevo che cosa ci andassi a fare a letto con uno che aveva un'altra donna...vero è che l'ho scoperto dopo un po' perchè il simpaticone non si è degnato di dirmi niente per paura che non ci andassi a letto...ma va?!!??! Avrei voluto saperlo dal principio ed eventualmente avere una scelta ponderata.
> Nell'altro caso invece sono diventata amante ben conscia che aveva un'altra...ed ero anche conscia di esserne totalmente innamorata...e io ho l'idea mia che non vuole l'amore egoista.
> ...




:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E anche questa è da quotare.
> Giusto per evidenziare come la doppia esperienza del tradimento fatto e subìto non sia assolutamente una garanzia che la propria mente possa aprirsi di più.
> *Nessuno ha mai fatto passare *per una scelta altruista il non confessare. È la solita elaborazione di chi pensa che franchezza e trasparenza significhi verità.


Penso che ognuno dovrebbe parlare per sé.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma menomale che ci sono amanti come lo sei stata tu. certo, come dici tu rispetto suona un po fuori luogo, ma e' di certo il minore dei male....e comunque nel non ripetto hai dimostrato un grande rispetto, sia nei confronti della compagna della ltro che nei confronti dei tuoi sentimenti, che e' molto importante


Ecco...questo del rispettare quello che provavo io...
Come la mettiamo? Io ero single, del ragazzino mi sono innamorata (con tipica cotta adolescenziale ovviamente!) a 13 anni...la nostra storia è iniziata pochi mesi dopo i miei 18 anni...e i miei diari li ho ancora, ce l'avevo in testa fin dalle scuole medie...
Se non avessi vissuto quella che era la mia storia d'amore, pur stramba per quanto fosse, avrei mancato di rispetto a me in primis. E non me lo sarei mai perdonato. Non avrei mai potuto mettere un freno alla mia fantasia di lui.
Non avrei mai potuto chiudere come si è chiusa. Non avrei mai potuto sapere quello che c'era davvero tra di noi.
Non avrei mai potuto soffrire come ho sofferto, nè subire quello che ho subito.
E non avrei mai potuto iniziare quello che poi ho iniziato con il mio fidanzato con la serenità che ho avuto quando ho iniziato...
Ecco perchè forse egoisticamente l'ho voluta portare avanti, non pensando a lei. Avevo troppo da pensare a me e a noi...
Non so, è per questo che dico che bisogna sempre ascoltare le persone e quello che hanno da raccontare...


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non scappo in primis perchè io non scappo e in ultimo ma non meno importante è reato.
> Omissione di soccorso.
> Perchè ci sono le leggi e di conseguenza i reati?
> Perchè la società ha deciso che una serie di cose non siano opinabili.
> ...



ma che cazzo dici.
ma come cazzo fai.
se ti offro un pochino di soldi, direttamente rubati in banca, 
te lo dico pure...
certo non sei tu che li hai rubati..che fai li prendi lo stesso?
 se scopi con uno che a tuo dire, e si fa per ipotesi ha tutta un etica diversa da te, è sposato, con figli e solo perchè tu non ce l'hai pensi che vada tutto bene.
io sono cosi, lui è colà, ma la mia coscienza è pulita.

la responsabilità del traditore è tutta ma anche l'amante mette la sua parte.
l'unica vera soluzione per non averne di responsabilità 
è non conoscere assolutamente niente dell'altro.
cosa che notoriamente non succede.
anzi...
l'amico Frizz...per esempio, mi spiava sotto casa...e non mi conosceva, non era mio amico, mai visto.
questa non è ingerenza?
non è responsabilità?
se non altro nell'incoraggiare la cosa in se stessa.
riguardo a me io ho superato o meno, ma certe conclusioni le avrei fatte 
comunque anche prima, anche quando avevo 20 anni.
il mio tradimento non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...questo del rispettare quello che provavo io...
> Come la mettiamo? Io ero single, del ragazzino mi sono innamorata (con tipica cotta adolescenziale ovviamente!) a 13 anni...la nostra storia è iniziata pochi mesi dopo i miei 18 anni...e i miei diari li ho ancora, ce l'avevo in testa fin dalle scuole medie...
> Se non avessi vissuto quella che era la mia storia d'amore, pur stramba per quanto fosse, avrei mancato di rispetto a me in primis. E non me lo sarei mai perdonato. Non avrei mai potuto mettere un freno alla mia fantasia di lui.
> Non avrei mai potuto chiudere come si è chiusa. Non avrei mai potuto sapere quello che c'era davvero tra di noi.
> ...


ma lui quanti anni aveva?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorresti (tu generico) l'aiuto di chi ti ha tradito, che consideri l'unica fonte del tuo dolore, come espiazione. Però non riconosci all'altro lo stesso diritto.
> Tu mi dirai che non devi espiare nulla: vero
> La tua è una democrazia fallace, spider.
> Però non esci dai tuoi schemi: a volte penso che dovrei raccontarti la mia storia, che equivale a quella di molti traditi qui dentro, tanto per farti capire come dalle stesse premesse nascano vicende e storie completamente opposte.
> ...



?????Oh Goretti..se lo sono le mie..lo sono pure le tue.. sei identica a me,darling..Tradisci tuo marito,io mia moglie..che cambia??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mica ho detto che e' sempre cosi.
> sul neretto: cioe? (se posso)
> il tuo matrimonio starebbe in piedi lo stesso se tuo marito sapesse, solo perche non rinneghi nulla?
> non ho capito.....


Tra i due, chi pensa sempre prima alla coppia/ famiglia e si comporta di conseguenza, sono io.
Con questo non mi giustifico nel tradimento. 
Ma anche senza di quello, il matrimonio non sarebbe tale grazie al suo apporto: anzi, una donna meno paziente di me e che non guardasse per bene e obiettivamente come me le reali conseguenze (per gli altri) di una separazione, questo matrimonio molto probabilmente sarebbe già al capolinea. È difficile spiegare, dovrei scendere in dettagli che riguardano mio marito e io non voglio farlo ( e sottolineo che per me è una pessima  abitudine di questo forum e dell'anonimato in generale descrivere caratteristiche dei coniugi)


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lui quanti anni aveva?


2 anni più di me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ?????Oh Goretti..se lo sono le mie..lo sono pure le tue.. sei identica a me,darling..Tradisci tuo marito,io mia moglie..che cambia??


Scusami, in effetti volevo dire battute. Quelle che scrivi suscitando le risate di sbriciolata e l'indignazione di brunetta


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra i due, chi pensa sempre prima alla coppia/ famiglia e si comporta di conseguenza, sono io.
> Con questo non mi giustifico nel tradimento.
> Ma anche senza di quello, il matrimonio non sarebbe tale grazie al suo apporto: anzi, una donna meno paziente di me e che non guardasse per bene e obiettivamente come me le reali conseguenze (per gli altri) di una separazione, questo matrimonio molto probabilmente sarebbe già al capolinea. È difficile spiegare, dovrei scendere in dettagli che riguardano mio marito e io non voglio farlo ( e sottolineo che per me è una pessima  abitudine di questo forum e dell'anonimato in generale descrivere caratteristiche dei coniugi)


ok, vedi io anche questi pochi dettagli che hai dato non li ho mai saputi/letti. ma mi danno gia una ltra visione della cosa...
cmq grazie anche a te per la spiegazione. come ho scritto a farfalla non voglio tirarvi fuori cose che volete giustamente tenere per voi, anche perche sono abbastanza convinta che se voi riteneste certi particolari importanti e di qualche aiuto non esitereste a dirli.


da notare che uso altissimo e peferttismo di congiuntivi/condizionali.
prego.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici.
> ma come cazzo fai.
> se ti offro un pochino di soldi, direttamente rubati in banca,
> te lo dico pure...
> ...


santamariadileuca, ragnetto. Ho appena detto questo. Se ti conosco e ti mento sono responsabile delle mie menzogne. E l'amico FriTz(mica era un aperitivo:mrgreen, ha avuto responsabilità nell'incominciare una storia con tua moglie. Ma mica era sposato con te, sposata con te era lei. Se avesse detto di no sarebbe finita lì, tu non avresti mai saputo della sua esistenza. Te la metto in altro modo: c'è stato un tempo in cui per una serie di insondabili motivi incontravo abbastanza l'interesse dell'altro sesso. Prima da convivente, poi da sposata. Ho avuto un discreto numero di profferte, di queste ne ho trovate veramente riprovevole solo una, fattami da uno dei migliori amici di mio marito, fortunatamente poi perso di vista.(chissa perchè? saranno forse state due paroline che gli ho detto? mah) Ma quelli che manco lo conoscevano, che responsabilità potevano mai avere nei suoi confronti? Io ho detto no, perchè quella era la mia etica ed il momento in cui la mettevo alla prova.
E ti assicuro che sarei stata insgamabile: ero in albergo lontano da casa 3 giorni su 5.
Avevo anche la supercazzola di sentirmi tanto sola, lo ero davvero e mi pesava.
Che di riempirci la bocca di parole che poi smentiamo con i fatti siamo capaci tutti.
Ah, e per me, a livello ETICO, convivenza e matrimonio erano e sono uguali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 2 anni più di me...


vabbè ma eravate dei ragazzini. Amante di che?


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma Free, ometti in una dichiarazione. Se io non vado in giro proclamando che scrivo qui, non sto facendo omissione, mi sto facendo i cavoli miei. Allora le facocere che telefonano alla moglie per informarle sono persone correttissime?
> Non credo. Io sto parlando di una situazione di non frequentazione e non conoscenza di una persona. Per omettere qualcosa con lei, dovrei andarla a cercare.



ma io non andrei a cercare esempi estremi, può bastare che al tizio telefona la moglie mentre è con me per farmi sentire parte dell'inganno...
poi ovviamente se si vuol far finta che la moglie sia il nulla, mica è vietato:mrgreen:

le facocere sono scorrettissime perchè prima stava loro bene, dopo no...troppo comodo


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma eravate dei ragazzini. Amante di che?


Bè fino ai 25 anni, lui nel frattempo è andato a convivere e si è sposato...
Capisco la giovanè età, ma non credo che sia una discriminante...


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici.
> ma come cazzo fai.
> se ti offro un pochino di soldi, direttamente rubati in banca,
> te lo dico pure...
> ...


ma infatti, poi vorrei vedere ad es. con fb chi non avrebbe la curiosità di andare a vedere chi caspita è il coniuge...
ma dai!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè fino ai 25 anni, lui nel frattempo è andato a convivere e si è sposato...
> Capisco la giovanè età, ma non credo che sia una discriminante...



io per esempio se avessi scoperto da fidanzati la presenza di un'altra l'avrei lasciato senza ascoltare spiegazioni
Lo trovo inconcepibile


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io per esempio se avessi scoperto da fidanzati la presenza di un'altra l'avrei lasciato senza ascoltare spiegazioni
> Lo trovo inconcepibile


Lo so, credo che avrei fatto lo stesso ragionamento...
Poi vabbè, la beffa grande è stata quando alla fine gli ho dato l'ultimatum...perchè diciamolo, dopo un po' ci si rompe le palle...
Lui era il classifo "filosofo" mancato, mi diceva sempre che ognuno nella vita prende le decisioni, che tutto è una scelta e bla bla bla...
Al che gli ho detto "allora scegli di prendere una decisione e scegli di stare con me"
Quando mi ha detto che era troppo tardi perchè ormai c'era un matrimonio, una casa comprata, le famiglie, etc... l'ho mandato affanculo...
Non ho mai capito cosa volesse da me, davvero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io non andrei a cercare esempi estremi, può bastare che al tizio telefona la moglie mentre è con me per *farmi sentire parte dell'inganno*...
> poi ovviamente se si vuol far finta che la moglie sia il nulla, mica è vietato:mrgreen:
> 
> le facocere sono scorrettissime perchè prima stava loro bene, dopo no...troppo comodo


farti sentire parte: essere compartecipe a una situazione. Tu. Con la tua etica ed il tuo sentire. Per altri è diverso, magari è solo la scocciatura di dover far finta di non esserci.
A me è invece capitato di essere INNOCENTEMENTE in macchina con un collega e dover far finta di non esserci perchè la moglie era gelosissima. L'ho ingannata. Mea culpa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> farti sentire parte: essere compartecipe a una situazione. Tu. Con la tua etica ed il tuo sentire. Per altri è diverso, magari è solo la scocciatura di dover far finta di non esserci.
> *A me è invece capitato di essere INNOCENTEMENTE in macchina con un collega e dover far finta di non esserci perchè la moglie era gelosissima*. L'ho ingannata. Mea culpa.


Io avrei tossito:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei tossito:mrgreen::mrgreen:


'stardissima :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> 'stardissima :mrgreen:


Si lo ammetto, fatico proprio a rapportarmi a uomini/donne che si fanno sottomettere a tal punto di non poter dare un passaggio a una collega.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei tossito:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma guarda che la cosa mi ha disturbato parecchio perchè i miei colleghi erano quasi tutti uomini all'epoca, andavamo negli stessi alberghi, mangiavamo assieme, viaggiavamo assieme, io conoscevo le loro mogli o fidanzate e loro conoscevano mio marito, ci trovavamo assieme famiglie al seguito ed era tutto molto pulito. Infatti siamo rimasti uniti anche quando il lavoro ci ha separati. Invece quando succedeva questo mi sentivo... a disagio. Ma lui mi faceva pena e non volevo metterlo in difficoltà.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che la cosa mi ha disturbato parecchio perchè i miei colleghi erano quasi tutti uomini all'epoca, andavamo negli stessi alberghi, mangiavamo assieme, viaggiavamo assieme, io conoscevo le loro mogli o fidanzate e loro conoscevano mio marito, ci trovavamo assieme famiglie al seguito ed era tutto molto pulito. Infatti siamo rimasti uniti anche quando il lavoro ci ha separati. Invece quando succedeva questo mi sentivo... a disagio. *Ma lui mi faceva pena e non volevo metterlo in difficoltà*.


Sei più buona di me

a parte gli scherzi hai fatto la cosa giusta. Sto vivendo con un amico una situazione così, di gelosia patologica e ammetto che ogni tanto la stronza la faccio. Magari apre gli occhi......SPERIAMOOOOOOOOO:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> madonna santa. Il mio era un io ipotetico. Rileggi la frase pensando che io non sia sposata. E il tradimento a volte nasce anche cosi: booom. Come no.



Che era ipotetico era chiaro, visto la scritta della soggettività in questione. Ma la soggettività va a farsi friggere se diamo un senso a questo forum e a quello che scrive la maggior parte delle persone tradite. 

Sorellina dovessimo parlare di soggettività o sincerità a tutti i campi ne leggeremmo di belle qua dentro, non te lo scordare mai sbri, come non scordarti mai che forumuzzarsi non è un bene, è un bene andare oltre ricordando senza mai scordarsi della parola " ti ho tradito" e delle sue conseguenze.  E qua dentro ripeto leggiamo il minimo di quello che sono gli sfoghi e a volte sono talmente velati...


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si lo ammetto, fatico proprio a rapportarmi a uomini/donne che si fanno sottomettere a tal punto di non poter dare un passaggio a una collega.:mrgreen:


anche io


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei più buona di me
> 
> a parte gli scherzi hai fatto la cosa giusta. Sto vivendo con un amico una situazione così, di gelosia patologica e ammetto che ogni tanto la stronza la faccio. Magari apre gli occhi......SPERIAMOOOOOOOOO:smile:


ma magari a lui piace. Il mio collega lo riteneva naturale, lui sarebbe stato gelosissimo se sua moglie fosse stata in giro sola con un collega. Nello specifico bloccati in autostrada, fermi 3 ore.
Ci sono persone sportivissime... con le storie degli altri. Poi però...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma magari a lui piace. Il mio collega lo riteneva naturale, lui sarebbe stato gelosissimo se sua moglie fosse stata in giro sola con un collega. Nello specifico bloccati in autostrada, fermi 3 ore.
> Ci sono persone sportivissime... con le storie degli altri. Poi però...



E io ritengo naturale fare un colpo di tosse:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
scherzo

No, lui si lamenta con me 150000 volte al giorno. Poi però lì resta. Faccio una fatica che non hai idea a trattenermi. A parte che con lui non ho filtro e gli ho già detto tutto quello che penso.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> farti sentire parte: essere compartecipe a una situazione. Tu. Con la tua etica ed il tuo sentire. Per altri è diverso, magari è solo la scocciatura di dover far finta di non esserci.
> A me è invece capitato di essere INNOCENTEMENTE in macchina con un collega e dover far finta di non esserci perchè la moglie era gelosissima. L'ho ingannata. Mea culpa.


no non l'hai ingannata, sei solo cortesemente andata dietro, bontà tua, alle pazzie del tuo collega e del rapporto che ha improvvidamente instaurato LUI con suo moglie...
bho per me un uomo impegnato non è libero, molto semplicemente, quindi se dovessi decidere di frequentarlo, frequenterò un uomo non libero e mi sentieri scorretta (anche se come ho già detto in passato a dir la verità io faccio molta differenza tra uno sposato e uno solo fidanzato senza figli)


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no non l'hai ingannata, sei solo cortesemente andata dietro, bontà tua, alle pazzie del tuo collega e del rapporto che ha improvvidamente instaurato LUI con suo moglie...
> bho per me un uomo impegnato non è libero, molto semplicemente, quindi se dovessi decidere di frequentarlo, frequenterò un uomo non libero e mi sentieri scorretta (anche se come ho già detto in passato a dir la verità io faccio molta differenza tra uno sposato e uno solo fidanzato senza figli)



Verde.  Anche se toglierei "pazzie del tuo collega" e metterei situazioni familiari private del tuo collega.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde.  Anche se toglierei "pazzie del tuo collega" e* metterei situazioni familiari private del tuo collega.*



no:mrgreen:

ma dai Ultimuccio siamo nel 2014 e mica in arabia saudita!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no:mrgreen:
> 
> ma dai Ultimuccio siamo nel 2014 e mica in arabia saudita!


quoto


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari è pudore. Voglio dire: ha troncato con l'amante da due mesi, se ti dice che lo ha fatto perchè ti ama da morire molto probabilmente tu ti sentiresti presa per i fondelli. Io mi ci sentirei, almeno. O perlomeno penserei che ha la lingua molto pù veloce del cervello.


Con l'amante PARE non si sentano più dal 14 di aprile. 
Io non avrei voluto che mi dicesse che mi ama da morire, ma magari sentirmi dire che vuole stare con me perchè mi vuole bene e ci tiene a me, ecco, quello mi sarebbe piaciuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Con l'amante PARE non si sentano più dal 14 di aprile.
> Io non avrei voluto che mi dicesse che mi ama da morire, ma magari sentirmi dire che vuole stare con me perchè mi vuole bene e ci tiene a me, ecco, quello mi sarebbe piaciuto.


E invece? Cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, ci vuole anche culo a beccare la persona giusta, che sappia prenderti per mano e guidarti. Non tutti gli psicologi sono validi e funzionano per tutti.
> 
> Anche a me il forum è stato utile... ma il mio percorso me lo sono costruita da sola, indipendentemente da quello che veniva detto e scritto qui.
> Mi ha fatto piacere la solidarietà quando ero un po' in crisi, questo sì.
> Sono tematiche di cui non si può discutere con chiunque, poterlo fare qui liberamente è stato positivo.


Brava, non si può discuterne con tutti, non è come una malattia.
Io seriamente ne ho parlato solo con una carissima amica che abita nella mia città  e un carissimo amico che abita 400 chilometri di distanza. 
Per il discorso psicologo concordo: non sempre si becca al primo colpo la persona giusta; io sono stata fortunata.

A me il forum sta aiutando, ma non sono riuscita ad entrarci all'inizio della storia. 
Ero annientata, non ho cercato in internet nulla. Non ho detto niente a nessuno. Ho dovuto vivere la prima parte del dolore da sola, senza dire niente a nessuno. E perdere cinque chili in 10 giorni.
L'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato scrivere. Mi è venuta una irrefrenabile voglia di scrivere. A mano, non al pc.
E considerate che io ho sempre fatto molta fatica a scrivere. Mi è venuto spontaneo, avevo quasi la scrittura automatica. Adesso non più. Ma la fase acuta è passata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Con l'amante PARE non si sentano più dal 14 di aprile.
> Io non avrei voluto che mi dicesse che mi ama da morire, ma magari sentirmi dire che vuole stare con me perchè mi vuole bene e ci tiene a me, ecco, quello mi sarebbe piaciuto.


Ti dirò una cosa che non ti farà piacere, ma se lui aveva preso una scuffia, come hai detto, a me pare sensato che parli di sentimenti quando avrà fatto del tutto chiarezza in sè. Una scelta l'ha fatta, se hai deciso di restare con lui devi stringere i denti e dargli tempo e modo di guardarsi dentro, recuperare l'equilibrio, analizzare quello che è successo. Non sarebbe male se invece di stargli a ringhiare vicino alla giugulare(ma io ti capisco, eh?) ti distaccassi un attimo, prendessi le distanze un attimo e concedessi sia a te che a lui un po' di tempo per la riflessione. Secondo me.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato proprio di mancanza di rispetto. Ho detto che ogni percorso, indipendentemente da come viene affrontato, merita rispetto.
> 
> La differenza è sostanziale e ci tengo a sottolinearla, perché non mi piace che mi si mettano in bocca cose che non ho detto.
> 
> ...


Chi tradisce *fa *una scelta, chi vene tradito *la subisce*. Ricordiamocelo questo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no:mrgreen:
> 
> ma dai Ultimuccio siamo nel 2014 e mica in arabia saudita!


Ma quando mai, poi e comunque preferisco gli arabi visto che le situazioni famigliari rimangono in famiglia e gli altri rispettano il loro privato. O gli altri devono interessarsi al privato famigliare ? Alla faccia del privato e della soggettività.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, poi e comunque preferisco gli arabi visto che le situazioni famigliari rimangono in famiglia e gli altri rispettano il loro privato. O gli altri devono interessarsi al privato famigliare ? Alla faccia del privato e della soggettività.


Buon pomeriggio ... core caldo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Chi tradisce *fa *una scelta, chi vene tradito *la subisce*. Ricordiamocelo questo.


Dobbiamo proprio??


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio ... core caldo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E sticazzi eh..! vorrei vedere qualcuno che si permette da vivo di mettere bocca nel privato della mia famiglia, mica gli spacco solo la dentiera pure la giugulare gli azzanno . :up::carneval:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E sticazzi eh..! vorrei vedere qualcuno che si permette da vivo di mettere bocca nel privato della mia famiglia, mica gli spacco solo la dentiera pure la giugulare gli azzanno . :up::carneval:


VIULLLLLENZZAAAAA


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te. Sono al lavoro, e se mi beccano sono guai grossi.:mrgreen:
> 
> *Nel mio caso l'amante eccome mi ha tirata in ballo! Ha voluto sapere tutto di me, e mio marito le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli. Questa è una cosa che mi ha mandato in bestia in modo incredibile.
> Io mi sono sentita violentata nell'anima.*
> ...


Idem per me,  in più lei ha pure preteso (ed ottenuto) che lui le portasse una mia foto ( questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo che avevo chiuso la mia relazione a causa del tradimento ), nonostante ciò non mi sono mai interessata a lei :mrgreen:Mentre lui a mio parere ha fatto la figura dell'allocco, alla fine devo quasi ringraziare di aver capito in tempo chi avevo accanto  eliminato


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idem per me,  in più lei ha pure preteso (ed ottenuto) che lui le portasse una mia foto ( questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo che avevo chiuso la mia relazione a causa del tradimento ), nonostante ciò non mi sono mai interessata a lei :mrgreen:Mentre lui a mio parere ha fatto la figura dell'allocco, alla fine devo quasi ringraziare di aver capito in tempo chi avevo accanto  eliminato


Ma perchè?????? 
No vabbè, io certe cose non le capisco...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> VIULLLLLENZZAAAAA



SEMPREEEEEEEE...! IO QUANDO PISCIO PISCIO FUORI PER MARCARE IL TERRITORIO. Che è è novità ?


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SEMPREEEEEEEE...! IO QUANDO PISCIO PISCIO FUORI PER MARCARE IL TERRITORIO. Che è è novità ?


BEEEEESTIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idem per me, in più lei ha pure preteso (ed ottenuto) che lui le portasse una mia foto ( questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo che avevo chiuso la mia relazione a causa del tradimento ), nonostante ciò non mi sono mai interessata a lei :mrgreen:*Mentre lui a mio parere ha fatto la figura dell'allocco, alla fine devo quasi ringraziare di aver capito in tempo chi avevo accanto  eliminato *


Finalmente!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me suonerebbe da paraculata immensa. Bello buttare le responsabilità fuori dalla coppia, ma soprattutto lontano da noi stessi. La revisione storica del tradimento sul filo dell'opportunismo.


Concordo :up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Chi tradisce *fa *una scelta, chi vene tradito *la subisce*. Ricordiamocelo questo.



Non è esattamente così, spesso o quasi sempre chi la subisce ha partecipato attivamente alle motivazioni del tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Idem per me, in più lei ha pure preteso (ed ottenuto) *che lui le portasse una mia foto* ( questo ovviamente l'ho saputo dopo che avevo chiuso la mia relazione a causa del tradimento ), nonostante ciò non mi sono mai interessata a lei :mrgreen:Mentre lui a mio parere ha fatto la figura dell'allocco, alla fine devo quasi ringraziare di aver capito in tempo chi avevo accanto  eliminato


magari anche una ciocca di capelli? 
Mai successo di aver avuto fitte improvvise inspiegabili come se uno spillo ti stesse trafiggendo?:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> BEEEEESTIA!!!!!!!!


Che è una novità?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finalmente!!!!!!


Cosa ho vinto !!!!???  :carneval:scusa ma sto leggendo solo ora e siccome l'argomento  mi interessa temo vi sorbirete una rivisitazione della giornata forumistiche :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> BEEEEESTIA!!!!!!!!



ma si sa..... mica è novità.... bestia sugnu iu..!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Cosa ho vinto *!!!!??? :carneval:scusa ma sto leggendo solo ora e siccome l'argomento mi interessa temo vi sorbirete una rivisitazione della giornata forumistiche :singleeye::mexican:


Nulla


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari anche una ciocca di capelli?
> Mai successo di aver avuto fitte improvvise inspiegabili come se uno spillo ti stesse trafiggendo?:mrgreen:


:voodoo:


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò una cosa che non ti farà piacere, ma se lui aveva preso una scuffia, come hai detto, a me pare sensato che parli di sentimenti quando avrà fatto del tutto chiarezza in sè. Una scelta l'ha fatta, se hai deciso di restare con lui devi stringere i denti e dargli tempo e modo di guardarsi dentro, recuperare l'equilibrio, analizzare quello che è successo. Non sarebbe male se invece di stargli a ringhiare vicino alla giugulare(ma io ti capisco, eh?) ti distaccassi un attimo, prendessi le distanze un attimo e concedessi sia a te che a lui un po' di tempo per la riflessione. Secondo me.


Quoto.Ci vuole tempo per entrambi per ristabilire un equilibrio.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così, spesso o quasi sempre chi la subisce ha partecipato attivamente alle motivazioni del tradimento.


A questa consapevolezza eventuale si arriva per gradi ... non bruciare le tappe :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quoto.Ci vuole tempo per entrambi per ristabilire un equilibrio.


Adoro questa giovine pulzella :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari anche una ciocca di capelli?
> Mai successo di aver avuto fitte improvvise inspiegabili come se uno spillo ti stesse trafiggendo?:mrgreen:


Ma sai che col senno di poi mi ci è venuto da ridere e alla mia migliore amica dissi" cacchio non è che mi ha fatto fare una macumba :mrgreen::carneval:? " a parte gli scherzi la trovai una cosa veramente squalllida, ma di lei mi interessava nulla quindi feci spallucce ... Piuttosto la cosa che mi fece riflettere fu proprio il suo ( di lui) assoggettarsi senza alcuna resistenza ( cosa che lui mi confesso' candidamente :singleeye ... ci rimasi così :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te. Sono al lavoro, e se mi beccano sono guai grossi.:mrgreen:
> 
> Nel mio caso l'amante eccome mi ha tirata in ballo! Ha voluto sapere tutto di me, e mio marito le ha raccontato vita, morte e miracoli. Questa è una cosa che mi ha mandato in bestia in modo incredibile.
> Io mi sono sentita violentata nell'anima.
> ...


 con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè??????
> No vabbè, io certe cose non le capisco...


Boh presumo necessità di comparare ciò che fisicamente era lei e ciò che ero io anche perché la foto era stata richiesta a figura intera :mrgreen: Tipo book fotografico :rotflra ci rido ma giuro che quando lui mi raccontò non mi capacitavo della stupidità della cosa e della sua reazione :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


oh, bravo Lotharone!


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè??????
> No vabbè, io certe cose non le capisco...


e non sai quello che ha fatto a me


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Adoro questa giovine pulzella :bacissimo:




madò non è possibile... ma la smetti? sei ridicolo..! sempre a provarci a broccolare a mandare baci ...


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Adoro questa giovine pulzella :bacissimo:


:bacissimo:buonaseeeeeeeera!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


Ho già detto che lei gli ha fatto da "psicologa", e lui ci è cascato in pieno.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Adoro questa giovine pulzella :bacissimo:


poi dici a me :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.



the macho man.! :up:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> madò non è possibile... ma la smetti? sei ridicolo..! sempre a provarci a broccolare a mandare baci ...





Erato' ha detto:


> :bacissimo:buonaseeeeeeeera!:rotfl:


Ultimooooo ... tiè!!!!


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> poi dici a me :mrgreen:


e che so timido  cmq a broccolo pure te mica scherzi :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


:up:bravo a Lothar! Prendo una tale soddisfazione ogni volta si dà un calcio in culo all'amante:mrgreen:e che ve lo dico a fare!


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :bacissimo:buonaseeeeeeeera!:rotfl:


Perchè codesto scoppio di ilarità?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ho già detto che lei gli ha fatto da "psicologa", e lui ci è cascato in pieno.[/QUOTE
> 
> Apolla,nn lo posso sapere,ho letto solo quella cosa li.......cque lo''psicologo''lo faccio io,mica la''fagiana''...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :bacissimo:buonaseeeeeeeera!:rotfl:



Santa Eratò..... ( però tranquilla non morde) continua pure. E' felice così 







wolf ha detto:


> Ultimooooo ... tiè!!!!


 si si hai vinto tu.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Eratò..... ( però tranquilla non morde) continua pure. E' felice così
> 
> si si hai vinto tu.


:calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :calcio:


ahahhahahaahaha.

Senti posso aprire un treddì domandando chi è il broccolatore più affascinante e bravo e gentleman del forum?


Si lo so vinci tu, ma posso? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhahahaahaha.
> 
> Senti posso aprire un treddì domandando chi è il broccolatore più affascinante e bravo e gentleman del forum?
> 
> ...


Secondo me se la giocano per motivi opposti, in rigoroso ordine ad catzum, i vari Oscuro, Lothar, Conte, Perpli, Tuba, Lui ecc. ... io e ultimo ... mah li vedo indietro di parecchie spanne ... cmq procedi :mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò una cosa che non ti farà piacere, ma se lui aveva preso una scuffia, come hai detto, a me pare sensato che parli di sentimenti quando avrà fatto del tutto chiarezza in sè.


Sul fatto che abbia fatto una scelta, devo ancora capire se è stata di comodo oppure no, visto l'età della pu....lzella (32 in meno di lui). O forse non lo capirò mai.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una scelta l'ha fatta, se hai deciso di restare con lui devi stringere i denti e dargli tempo e modo di guardarsi dentro, recuperare l'equilibrio, analizzare quello che è successo.


Sai cosa mi ha detto quando a marzo ho scoperto che si sentivano ancora? "Io ho l'onestà intellettuale e non mi devo rimproverare niente." In quanto all'equilibrio era (o io credevo che fosse) una persona equilibrata. Da quando ha frequentato questa s-centrata, si è s-centrato anche lui.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarebbe male se invece di stargli a ringhiare vicino alla giugulare(ma io ti capisco, eh?) ti distaccassi un attimo, prendessi le distanze un attimo e concedessi sia a te che a lui un po' di tempo per la riflessione. Secondo me.


Non gli sto alla giugulare, te lo assicuro.
Io sono bella distaccata, sto facendo terapia e sto riflettendo. Lui vorrebbe metterci una pietra sopra. E' stata una bella parentesi grazie e arrivedrci.


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

[





> QUOTE=Ultimo;1340866]Santa Eratò..... ( però tranquilla non morde) continua pure. E' felice così



Caro Ultimo neanche io mordo e quindi siamo innocui entrambi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così, spesso o quasi sempre chi la subisce ha partecipato attivamente alle motivazioni del tradimento.


*E'* così.
Io so di avere il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'accaduto. Eravamo, e siamo, in crisi. Ma non è scopandoti una che potrebbe essere tua figlia che risolviamo la crisi.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Caro Ultimo neanche io mordo e quindi siamo innocui entrambi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:cooldue:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me se la giocano per motivi opposti, in rigoroso ordine ad catzum, i vari Oscuro, Lothar, Conte, Perpli, Tuba, Lui ecc. ... io e ultimo ... mah li vedo indietro di parecchie spanne ... cmq procedi :mrgreen:


Minchia serio mi sei diventato..! 

Assolutamente no..! tu e Lui assieme ad oscuro e gas siete i primi in classifica, siete unici..! 

Per me tu al momento sei il primo, assolutamente il primo. ora però non stare a saltare e scendi dal piedistallo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè codesto scoppio di ilarità?


Sinceramente volevo mettere un'altra faccina ma mi si eè rallentata la connessione e non mi carica la pagina...quindi per il momento c'ho un espressivita molto limitata:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia serio mi sei diventato..!
> 
> Assolutamente no..! tu e Lui assieme ad oscuro e gas siete i primi in classifica, siete unici..!
> 
> Per me tu al momento sei il primo, assolutamente il primo. ora però non stare a saltare e scendi dal piedistallo. :mrgreen:


:rasoio: dai che mi stò preparando per la premiazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io racconto i fatti quando come nel caso di Apollonia ci sono punti in comune.
> 
> grazie a Dio Il peggio è passato.
> 
> ...


Cambia tantissimo! Ma lo capisci solo quando hai l'età.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sinceramente volevo mettere un'altra faccina ma mi si eè rallentata la connessione e non mi carica la pagina...quindi per il momento c'ho *un espressivita molto limitata*:singleeye:


Piccolo fiore di loto ...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *E'* così.
> Io so di avere il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'accaduto. Eravamo, e siamo, in crisi. Ma non è scopandoti una che potrebbe essere tua figlia che risolviamo la crisi.



Hai ragione, in quella maniera l'aggravi. 

Spesso però e non parlo del tuo caso ma in generale, ci vogliono determinati schiaffoni per svegliarsi.

Apollonia so che ti sembrerà incredibile leggerlo, ma un tradimento a volte nel tempo riesci a inquadrarlo diversamente e a non dargli quell'importanza che gli si da inizialmente. Ma le dinamiche di cui parlo io si possono capire nel tempo e non perchè si rimane assieme come coppia, ma bensì per altri motivi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rasoio: dai che mi stò preparando per la premiazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tii nformo che con la barba di un paio di giorni si è più affascinanti


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tii nformo che con la barba di un paio di giorni si è più affascinanti


Lo so me lo hai detto pure quando ci siamo visti ieri l'altro ... ops


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E invece? Cosa ti ha detto?


L'ho scritto più indietro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo so me lo hai detto pure ieri l'altro ... ops


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti, sapendo che non riuscirò a essere chiara. Sono una donna con una grande volontà.
> Io non penso di essere nel giusto. Tradire non è giusto. So che quando è successo era la cosa giusta per me (non so se rendo la differenza), un torto verso mio marito e allo stesso tempo  la cosa a cui in quel momento non avrei potuto dire di no. Egoismo niente di più.
> Mi sono pentita? NO
> Se mio marito me lo chiedesse gli direi di NO
> ...


credo di capire benissimo il tuo stato d'animo, mai pensato che tradire sia facile, ne prima,  ne durante, ne dopo se si è una persona non superficiale ( comunque non trovo contraddittorio che tu abbia paura  di perdere tuo marito ).


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il discorso era un altro.
> Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato, ma non ho mai conosciuto la moglie, come si può dire che io stia ingannando lei? E' impossibile. Lui la sta ingannando, io mi sto, relativamente alla MIA etica, comportando in modo scorretto.


Quoto


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

ecco queste parole mi dici e poi mi sciolgo come neve al sole....





wolf ha detto:


> Piccolo fiore di loto ...


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, in quella maniera l'aggravi.
> 
> Spesso però e non parlo del tuo caso ma in generale, ci vogliono determinati schiaffoni per svegliarsi.
> 
> Apollonia so che ti sembrerà incredibile leggerlo, ma un tradimento a volte nel tempo riesci a inquadrarlo diversamente e a non dargli quell'importanza che gli si da inizialmente. Ma le dinamiche di cui parlo io si possono capire nel tempo e non perchè si rimane assieme come coppia, ma bensì per altri motivi.


Concordo al 100% con gli schiaffoni. Io dovevo svegliarmi. 
So benissimo che, a volte, un tradimento "fa bene" alla coppia e che nel tempo certe dinamiche, certi atteggiamenti e certe considerazioni diventano il frutto di una elaborazione personale di crescita.
Noi però dovremo stare insieme come coppia, visto che non abbiamo figli.
Se staremo insieme non sarà certo per un motivo economico o lavorativo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Concordo al 100% con gli schiaffoni. Io dovevo svegliarmi.
> So benissimo che, a volte, un tradimento "fa bene" alla coppia e che nel tempo certe dinamiche, certi atteggiamenti e certe considerazioni diventano il frutto di una elaborazione personale di crescita.
> Noi però dovremo stare insieme come coppia, visto che non abbiamo figli.
> Se staremo insieme non sarà certo per un motivo economico o lavorativo.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Chi tradisce *fa *una scelta, chi vene tradito *la subisce*. Ricordiamocelo questo.


Su questo concordo ma un tradimento non nasce dal nulla, evidentemente un problema nella coppia ufficiale c'è ...quanto meno di comunicazione


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e non sai quello che ha fatto a me


Peggio :singleeye:? Che fortunaaaaa:singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Però, azz, se fanno male quegli schiaffoni!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Però, azz, se fanno male quegli schiaffoni!


Fanno peggio..! altro che male. :mrgreen:

Ma rimane un ricordo da custodire gelosamente, fidati.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


Avrai mille difetti ma in questa circostanza hai la mia stima.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fanno peggio..! altro che male. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma rimane un *ricordo da custodire gelosamente*, fidati.


Da mettere in una cassetta di sicurezza ... gnente gnente li si deve pure ringraziare 'sti tizi per il "favorone" che ci hanno fatto? ROARRRR


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me se la giocano per motivi opposti, in rigoroso ordine ad catzum, i vari Oscuro, Lothar, Conte, Perpli, Tuba, Lui ecc. ... io e ultimo ... mah li vedo indietro di parecchie spanne ... cmq procedi :mrgreen:


Il primo è jb


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, in quella maniera l'aggravi.
> 
> Spesso però e non parlo del tuo caso ma in generale, ci vogliono determinati schiaffoni per svegliarsi.
> 
> Apollonia so che ti sembrerà incredibile leggerlo, ma un tradimento a volte nel tempo riesci a inquadrarlo diversamente e a non dargli quell'importanza che gli si da inizialmente. Ma le dinamiche di cui parlo io si possono capire nel tempo e non perchè si rimane assieme come coppia, ma bensì per altri motivi.



:up:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il primo è jb


Ultimoooo ... dicevamo?


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non puoi dirlo. tu non porti le corna. non hai provato quel dolore. non puoi sapere a cosa crederesti.
> per molte donne/uomini *il tradimento equivale al loro intero mondo che crolla*. tu questo non lo hai provato.
> ti rigiro la domanda, anzi l affermazione.
> 
> ...


Primo nerettoer me è stato così. 
Secondo: Concordo in pieno. Fisicamente qualcun altro si è appropriato di un pezzo della mia vita.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

*qui lo scrivo e qui lo nego*

Lasciate stare il mio JB...

Conoscete il significato di proprieta privata? Bene. Ecco. Grazie. Ciao.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fanno peggio..! altro che male. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma rimane un ricordo da custodire gelosamente, fidati.


Ti credo. Spero di arrivarci presto! Grazie!


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lasciate stare il mio JB...
> 
> Conoscete il significato di proprieta privata? Bene. Ecco. Grazie. Ciao.


Contento Cla? Come al tuo solito hai fatto casino ... adesso si scatenerà l'inferno ... almeno se avessi iniziato un nuovo 3d avremmo evitato di svaccare questo ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

da sola?
non capisco ma non ti chiedo di spiegare





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi quoto insieme.
> Tanto per dire a una quanto può sbagliarsi e all'altra il motivo della mia serenità.
> T*utt'ora ad oggi chi tiene in piedi il mio matrimonio sono io. La traditrice.
> Perché non rinnego le scelte fatte.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me se la giocano per motivi opposti, in rigoroso ordine ad catzum, i vari Oscuro, Lothar, Conte, Perpli, Tuba, Lui ecc. ... io e ultimo ... mah li vedo indietro di parecchie spanne ... cmq procedi :mrgreen:


Praticamente tutti :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahhahahaahaha.
> 
> Senti posso aprire un treddì domandando chi è il broccolatore più affascinante e bravo e gentleman del forum?
> 
> ...


Ultimo tutta la vita


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti :singleeye:


Cerchiobottista ...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lasciate stare il mio JB...
> 
> Conoscete il significato di proprieta privata? Bene. Ecco. Grazie. Ciao.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusa cacioppolina bella ma rido solo ad immaginare la faccia ( che peraltro non conosco ) di JB  quando legge :mrgreen: Comunque io ti appoggio lasciate JB a caciottina :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Contento Cla? Come al tuo solito hai fatto casino ... adesso si scatenerà l'inferno ... almeno se avessi iniziato un nuovo 3d avremmo evitato di svaccare questo ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Patti chiari e amicizia lunga.
Oppure....oppure....mi portate Neri Marcore'  e siamo apposto cosi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cerchiobottista ...


A fai bene così non ci si sbaglia mai ...ndo coji coji va sempre a buca :carneval:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga.
> Oppure....oppure....mi portate *Neri Marcore'*  e siamo apposto cosi


Ossignur ... per tutti i numi


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusa cacioppolina bella ma rido solo ad immaginare la faccia ( che peraltro non conosco ) di JB  quando legge :mrgreen: Comunque io ti appoggio lasciate JB a caciottina :mrgreen:


Questi (jb incluso) pensano che io mi arrendo...ma che amore sarebbe se alla prima difficoltà mollassi?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur ... per tutti i numi


A me me piace...eh...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra i due, chi pensa sempre prima alla coppia/ famiglia e si comporta di conseguenza, sono io.
> Con questo non mi giustifico nel tradimento.
> Ma anche senza di quello, il matrimonio non sarebbe tale grazie al suo apporto: anzi, una donna meno paziente di me e che non guardasse per bene e obiettivamente come me le reali conseguenze (per gli altri) di una separazione, questo matrimonio molto probabilmente sarebbe già al capolinea. È difficile spiegare, dovrei scendere in dettagli che riguardano mio marito e io non voglio farlo ( e sottolineo che per me è una pessima  abitudine di questo forum e dell'anonimato in generale descrivere caratteristiche dei coniugi)


sorvolando dai casi personali comunque non è sempre detto che chi tradisce sia il peggiore della coppia ...c'è anche di peggio rispetto ad un matrimonio, tipo appunto il disinteresse etc.
ma siamo in zona ne vale la pena?
dipende


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A me me piace...eh...


Echitelotocca


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dobbiamo proprio??


Sì, dobbiamo. 
Perchè i punti di vista e i piani di confronto sono differenti. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Patti chiari e amicizia lunga.
> Oppure....oppure....mi portate Neri Marcore'  e siamo apposto cosi


è una persona deliziosa.e un grande professiosnista


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, dobbiamo.
> Perchè i punti di vista e i piani di confronto sono differenti. :smile:


#echenonloso?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una persona deliziosa.e un grande professiosnista


Grazie Minerva.  Sapevo di poter contare sul tuo lato critico-antropologico.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Mi piace che questa discussione abbia preso diverse pieghe, e, siccome è la mia prima volta  mi piacerebbe stamparmela.
Sapete se esiste un  modo più rapido di quello di stampare pagina per pagina?
E non dite niente: io sono 'nziana e ho bisogno della carta!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> #echenonloso?


E allora perchè lo hai chiesto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> L'ho scritto più indietro.


E non puoi fare un riassuntino? Ho letto il primo post e non c'è scritto. Non è che uno può leggere tutte le pagine di tutti i thread tutti i giorni.

ti ha detto:

 "vai a cagare"?
"chi se ne frega"?
"o così o pomì"?
"stai zitta e non rompere le palle"?

posso chiedere l'aiutino da casa?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Prendendo spunto da quello che ha scritto Chiara il mi o problema è opposto.

il mi o matrimonio è durato tanto proprio perché io gli ho permesso di farsi i cavoli suoi per decenni ogni santo fine settimana.

perché quan d o ha perso il lavoro e una barca di soldi ci ho pensato io. 

Quindi potevo aspettarmi di tutto visto quante già ne aveva combinate tranne c h e una doppia vita e durante i suoi guai lavorativi e di salute. 

Si. Proprio tutto il contesto mi ha impedito di accorgermene. 

Perché ero sempre presa a rimediare  ai suoi guai.

Quindi sarei stata io caso
 mai giustificata a tradire.

non lui.. lui era già un miracolato


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E non puoi fare un riassuntino? Ho letto il primo post e non c'è scritto. Non è che uno può leggere tutte le pagine di tutti i thread tutti i giorni.
> 
> ti ha detto:
> 
> ...


Le ha detto che se l'ha tradita è solo colpa sua. Perché lei lo respingeva ed era disinteressata a lui.
Infatti lei si dà il 50% della colpa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Le ha detto che se l'ha tradita è solo colpa sua. Perché lei lo respingeva ed era disinteressata a lui.
> Infatti lei si dà il 50% della colpa.



Grazie.

non ci voleva molto.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prendendo sp y no da quello che ha scritto Chiara il mi o problema è opposto.
> 
> il mi o matrimonio è durato tanto proprio perché io gli ho permesso di farsi i c a voli suoi per decenni Ni ogni santo fine settimana.
> 
> ...


Idem. Lui era assente, nervoso, lamentoso, detestava ogni tipo di impegno, emotivamente distante, insofferente... l'unica cosa sì, mi aiutava coi figli e nei lavori di casa (quando gli dicevo cosa fare) e mi cercava spesso per fare sesso.

Per il resto era come avere per marito Brontolo con le crisi di panico e l'ipocondria.

Anch'io per logica avrei dovuto tradirlo per prima, ma non ce l'ho fatta. Gli volevo troppo bene, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E non puoi fare un riassuntino? Ho letto il primo post e non c'è scritto. Non è che uno può leggere tutte le pagine di tutti i thread tutti i giorni.
> 
> ti ha detto:
> 
> ...


Copiato paro paro da più su.

Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato". 
Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
Gli ho chiesto perchè volesse stare insieme a me e mi ha risposto perchè crede che insieme possiamo crescere come persone e possiamo aiutarci.
Prima però, lo avevo leggermente accusato, offeso, e buttato addosso mia rabbia e dolore. Mi ha detto che non posso fare così, che non è il modo. Allora mi sono ricordata la tua frase di ieri sera, e gli ho detto:" Con chi dovrei predermela, se non con la persona che mi ha fatto più male, che mi ha ferita di più?". Silenzio dall'altra parte.
Comunque di sentimenti non ha parlato. Manco l'ombra.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Idem. Lui era assente, nervoso, lamentoso, detestava ogni tipo di impegno, emotivamente distante, insofferente... l'unica cosa sì, mi aiutava coi figli e nei lavori di casa (quando gli dicevo cosa fare) e mi cercava spesso per fare sesso.
> 
> Per il resto era come avere per marito Brontolo con le crisi di panico e l'ipocondria.
> 
> Anch'io per logica avrei dovuto tradirlo per prima, ma non ce l'ho fatta. Gli volevo troppo bene, nonostante tutto.


Il problema con mio marito era che essendo quasi sempre via con orari impossibili. Rientro verso le 4/5 del mattino spesso tre impegni consecutivi,  quando era a casa dormiva davanti alla TV e trann che per uscite programmate, rare, era inamovibile.

Mai uscita una volta con lui x comprare abiti. 

Mai venuto con me per una passeggiata.

mai un cinema.

Solo qualche cena al ristorante. 

X il resto un marito in coma.......cazzo. ....poi altro che incavolarsi quando scopri che le energie x scopare all è tre di notte e telefonate fiume le trovava.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Apollonia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho già detto che lei gli ha fatto da "psicologa", e lui ci è cascato in pieno.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Copiato paro paro da più su.
> 
> Comunque stamattina abbiamo "parlato".
> Gli ho chiesto cosa intende lui per prendersi cura di me. Mi ha risposto vivere insieme e andare avanti.
> ...


E tu gli parli di sentimenti?


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E tu gli parli di sentimenti?


No, perchè sembra quasi che io debba corrergli dietro, invece io sono la tradita. 
Vuole rimanere con me? Che mi riconquisti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma è anche vero però in alcuni casi che l'amante tira in ballo il tradito.e casi così si son visti qui a partire da snoopy (sparlavano di lui e lo deridevano tra di loro) fino a dannyamore che scriveva delle cose bruuttissime della moglie del traditore e anche nel caso mio che secondo la facocera ero una ingrata che nonsapeva tenersi il marito e una volta disse a lui  che si diceva per il paese che lui era un bravo medico con la moglie brutta e cattiva.E non penso che lo facciano per sentirsi meno colpevoli ma perché si sentono migliori del tradito, convinzione che gli dà il traditore


Ma è inevitabile, dai!!
Se prendo di mira un uomo sposato minimo minimo la moglie si veste male :carneval:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema con mio marito era che essendo quasi sempre via con orari impossibili. Rientro verso le 4/5 del mattino spesso tre impegni consecutivi,  quando era a casa dormiva davanti alla TV e trann che per uscite programmate, rare, era inamovibile.
> 
> Mai uscita una volta con lui x comprare abiti.
> 
> ...


So che non dovrei, ma mi fai morire dal ridere :rotfl:

Devi essere una tipa forte, credo che per te farei un'eccezione al mio proposito di non incontrare più nessuno del forum


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bah. Spider o sei stato una donna in un'altra vita, ti hanno tradito e ricordi ancora tutto perfettamente oppure stai parlando senza cognizione di causa, come farei io se ti dicessi che la realà è l'opposto di quello che descrivi.
> In ogni caso, ragiona su questo: tu hai vissuto la tua esperienza, non quella di tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne che sono stati traditi.
> E se quella che descrivi è la tua esperienza, dovresti chiederti quali sono i motivi che la rendono tale.
> Perchè il fatto che tu contempli una mancanza, rispetto a te e alla coppia, di tua moglie come un fallimento personale, significa che da una parte stai sollevando lei dalle sue responsabilità, dall'altra stai fortemente mancando di autostima. Tu ti stai inferendo delle stigmate per pulire lei dal peccato.
> ...


:up: Ci mancherebbe altro!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorresti (tu generico) l'aiuto di chi ti ha tradito, che consideri l'unica fonte del tuo dolore, come espiazione. Però non riconosci all'altro lo stesso diritto.
> Tu mi dirai che non devi espiare nulla: vero
> La tua è una democrazia fallace, spider.
> Però non esci dai tuoi schemi: a volte penso che dovrei raccontarti la mia storia, che equivale a quella di molti traditi qui dentro, tanto per farti capire come dalle stesse premesse nascano vicende e storie completamente opposte.
> ...


La tua vita è la tua vita e tu sai le tue ragioni.
Dovresti conoscere le altre vite e le altre ragioni, andando anche tu oltre le etichette e gli stereotipi.
Un filo più di rispetto potresti averlo se lo pretendi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
> Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner
> Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo
> Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.


Ma che cavolo dici?
Serpe qualcuna lo è stata.
Alcuni sono discorsi generali ed è realtà dei meccanismo della mente umana che non riesce a mettersi totalmente dalla parte del torto sia da parte del tradito (che ha oggettivamente, salvo eccezioni che confermano la regola) subito un torto, sia da parte del traditore e dell'amante.
Non capisco il volerlo negare.
Anche parlando con amiche amanti o aspiranti tali la moglie non può essere considerata esente da pecche.
Del resto lo conferma anche questo tuo post devi trovare "brutte e cattive" le tradite e incapaci di uscire dal dolore.
Personalmente dal dolore ne sono uscita. Dalla rabbia e dal disgusto non ne uscirò mai.
Non sei tu oggetto della rabbia e del disgusto ma chi ha compiuto atti che meritano questo giudizio.
E se permetti il diritto di esprimere giudizi sulla mia vita resta mio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo e non dico che non lo capisco. Ma dopo questo passaggio, probabilmente obbligatorio, io valuterei altre ipotesi.
> Il passaggio dovrebbe essere appunto un passaggio non una costante da cui non riesci ad uscire


Quali altre ipotesi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso che ognuno dovrebbe parlare per sé.


Ed è atipico a modo suo.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è atipico a modo suo.


Con tutto se stesso, aggiungerei


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Chi tradisce *fa *una scelta, chi vene tradito *la subisce*. Ricordiamocelo questo.


Anche chi ci lascia.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> con me ''ha voluto sapere''...non sarebbe esistito.Calcio in culo,,seduta stante.


Oppure iniziavi con...
Sai mia moglie è molto più carina di te....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno può stabilire quanto debba essere lungo un passaggio. Né l'uso che viene fatto del forum: per alcuni è una valvola di sfogo e un'opportunità per mettere sul piatto le proprie sensazioni/riflessioni e trarne degli spunti... a volte si scrive semplicemente non perché si senta ancora dolore, ma perché si partecipa a quello di chi viene qui a manifestare il suo e, facendolo, si ricorda la propria storia.
> Io penso che rielaborare e raccontarsi abbia un valore terapeutico per alcuni. Per altri, invece, è più funzionale agire e non rivangare.
> 
> C'è chi con un colpo di spugna va avanti, chi comincia a fottersene e fare quello che gli va... c'è chi invece passa molti anni a tentare di rimettere insieme dei cocci... dipende dal carattere e da tante cose.
> ...


A parte racconti di casi personali sui quali credo che nessuno possa mettere in dubbio la veridicità, non ho capito perché un'osservazione generale che chi partecipa a un tradimento sa di com-partecipare a un inganno (e nessuno ho scritto che per questo meriterebbe la fucilazione) è diventata, con un acrobatico salto, l'accusa nei confronti di chi è stato tradito di infierire contro le amanti.
Se ci si domanda (Chiara) perché uno ha scritto di domenica (saranno fatti suoi o bisogna scrivere solo in orario di lavoro?) altri potrebbero domandarti, visto che dice che sei stata piacevolmente in famiglia, perché mai tu abbia allora un amante?
Io penso che siano fatti tuoi di cui tu parli come e quando vuoi. Infatti ho anche sottolineato poco sopra che i dolori della tua vita e le ragioni che ti hanno portato a certe scelte sono tuoi e, finché non li comunichi, non li possiamo conoscere. 
Però anche tu dovresti pensare lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ed è quello che bene o male io leggo qui...il bello è che si leggono davvero i pensieri di tutte le parti in causa...
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, al mondo esistono pezzi di merda di non poco conto (maschi o femmine allo stesso modo), ma fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali...


Meno male! Quelli con cui ho avuto a che fare io non capisco come possano guardarsi allo specchio.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, ragiona da marito maritoso, orgoglioso, non amato, trascurato, invasato, superbo, con un ego smisurato, ......
> Ohhhhhhh, come fa altrimenti a giustificare il suo tradimento?


Senti il conte non ti ha detto nulla...
Ok?

Io non ti ho detto niente...

Vuoi smontarlo?

Prova a dirgli che anche tu dugento anni fa sei scivolata e hai tradito....

Tu prova a dirgli che cosa credi bell'uomo? Ti ho perfino tradito...

Poi parlane sul forum dell'effetton...

Ma mi raccomando io non ti ho detto niente...


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è inevitabile, dai!!
> Se prendo di mira un uomo sposato minimo minimo la moglie si veste male :carneval:


...ed inoltre la moglie e una ignorante senza principi e etica in quanto spesso e volentieri ha violentato quel poveretto del marito!:carneval:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte racconti di casi personali sui quali credo che nessuno possa mettere in dubbio la veridicità, non ho capito perché un'osservazione generale che chi partecipa a un tradimento sa di com-partecipare a un inganno (e nessuno ho scritto che per questo meriterebbe la fucilazione) è diventata, con un acrobatico salto, l'accusa nei confronti di chi è stato tradito di infierire contro le amanti.
> Se ci si domanda (Chiara) perché uno ha scritto di domenica (saranno fatti suoi o bisogna scrivere solo in orario di lavoro?) altri potrebbero domandarti, visto che dice che sei stata piacevolmente in famiglia, perché mai tu abbia allora un amante?
> Io penso che siano fatti tuoi di cui tu parli come e quando vuoi. Infatti ho anche sottolineato poco sopra che i dolori della tua vita e le ragioni che ti hanno portato a certe scelte sono tuoi e, finché non li comunichi, non li possiamo conoscere.
> Però anche tu dovresti pensare lo stesso.


Vorrei chiederti perché quoti me e parli con Chiara, ma mi faccio i cazzi miei che è meglio


----------



## Eratò (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure iniziavi con...
> Sai mia moglie è molto più carina di te....


Conte stasera mi piaci molto...
:bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti rigiro la domanda. hai mai tradito? Quindi non puoi sapere come si sta dall'altra parte
> Ovvio che nessuno può capire entrambe le posizioni per questo ognuno da la sua visione sperando di essere utile all'altro
> Mai pensato che esiste una giustificazione al tradimento, se non l'egoismo di non riuscire a dire di no. Perchè in quel momento è quello che si vuole
> Starei vicino a mio marito per quanto possibile, posso accettare che demonizzi il terzo anche se preferirei che io fossi l'unica persona con cui se la prenderebbe perchè ripeto fino allo sfinimento, sono in grado di prendere le decisioni che mi riguardano da sola senza essere influenzata quindi se ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè volevo farlo e non perchè mi hanno circuita.
> ...


Quoto.
Oh finalmente ci si capisce!
Ma che ne sai se in passato non si abbia tradito, in condizioni diverse, o se ora non si sia amanti?
Il fatto di considerare una condizione in generale è proprio perché si sta cercando di vederla da quel punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalla rabbia e dal disgusto non ne uscirò mai.
> Non sei tu oggetto della rabbia e del disgusto ma chi ha compiuto atti che meritano questo giudizio.
> E se permetti il diritto di esprimere giudizi sulla mia vita resta mio.


Si ma in virtù del pesantissimo limite che ti porti dentro: rabbia e disgusto
Non ti giustifica
NOn ti assolve

Non ti dà nessun diritto di stigmatizzare la vita altrui.

Mettiamo che tu chieda alle donne hai mai tradito?
E molte di esse ti dicano si...

Tu presa dalla rabbia e dal disgusto le offendi?

Bon mica tutte staranno a testa bassa ad ascoltarti...qualcuna può prenderti per i capelli...e cantertene quattro.

Ma ricordati Brunetta
Con quel disgusto e rabbia

Non puoi essere d'aiuto a nessuno.

Tu piuttosto nel 90% dei tuoi post cerchi lenimento a quella rabbia e disgusto.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Conte stasera mi piaci molto...
> :bacissimo::bacissimo:


Sai volevo tirarmi su dalle pesantissime disgrazie...
E....

Mi sono comperato un auto nuova...


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che demolire la persona con cui vi hanno tradito vi sia necessario per sentirvi superiori (cose di cui spesso si accusano gli amanti), per riacquistare sicurezza in voi stessi.
> Oppure per convincervi che voi più dell'altro meritate il "primo posto" nel cuore del vostro partner


Se mi ha sposato ed ha trascorso una bella fetta di vita insieme a me, "pretendo" il primo posto. Evidentemente però se mi ha tradita, io quel posto non lo occupo più.



farfalla ha detto:


> Bè spesso, molto spesso, quel posto e la vostra figura non è messa in discussione nè dal vostro partner ne della donna/uomo con cui vi stanno tradendo


Certo! Anche mio marito ha detto alla tr@@a che non mi avrebbe lasciata! Così si è parato il deretano con lei (della serie non metterti strane idee in testa) e con la sua coscienza ( io a mia moglie ci penso!)



farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che finchè non riuscirete ad accettare che PU0' essere anche così, ma vi fa "comodo" credere alla serpe cattiva che vi odia e vi denigra, forse da questo dolore non uscirete mai e sinceramente da traditrice questa cosa mi spiace.


Credimi, è difficile accettare una cosa del genere, ma lavorando su se stessi e prendendosi le proprie responsabilità, penso che si riesca capire perchè una persona tradisce, e ricominciare. Non fa comodo creder alla serpe cattiva. Sicuro è che quella persona "sarà per sempre" nella nostra vita, esattamente come tutte le altre persone che vi transitano.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se mi ha sposato ed ha trascorso una bella fetta di vita insieme a me, "pretendo" il primo posto. Evidentemente però se mi ha tradita, io quel posto non lo occupo più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi male i si impersonali di Brunetta
peggio il voi di Farfalla.

Del resto le mogli traditrici di sto mondo
Non hanno certo ansia di venir qui a scrivere in questo forum eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua vita è la tua vita e tu sai le tue ragioni.
> *Dovresti conoscere le altre vite e le altre ragioni*, andando anche tu oltre le etichette e gli stereotipi.
> Un filo più di rispetto potresti averlo se lo pretendi.



vengono ampiamente sviscerate qui:
quindi le leggo e le conosco per espressa volontà dei protagonisti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sorvolando dai casi personali comunque non è sempre detto che chi tradisce sia il peggiore della coppia ...c'è anche di peggio rispetto ad un matrimonio, tipo appunto il disinteresse etc.
> *ma siamo in zona ne vale la pena?*
> dipende



per la coppia magari no, per quello che succederebbe alla famiglia magari sì
il discrimine (forse) è la pazienza e la capacità di adattamento senza che ci si debba rendere infelici, rinegoziabili in ogni momento
chiamiamola scelta di comodo? chiamiamola 

per me è scelta di comodo, talvolta, anche un nuovo legame su cui appoggiarsi dopo la separazione.
però non lo so come esperienza, di solito faccio scelte scomode checché se ne pensi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti, sapendo che non riuscirò a essere chiara. Sono una donna con una grande volontà.
> Io non penso di essere nel giusto. Tradire non è giusto. So che quando è successo era la cosa giusta per me (non so se rendo la differenza), un torto verso mio marito e allo stesso tempo  la cosa a cui in quel momento non avrei potuto dire di no. Egoismo niente di più.
> Mi sono pentita? NO
> Se mio marito me lo chiedesse gli direi di NO
> ...


Siamo tutti pieni di contraddizioni.
Però anche tu non sai cosa faresti se venissi scoperta (penso ormai che sia impossibile).


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vengono ampiamente sviscerate qui:
> quindi le leggo e le conosco per espressa volontà dei protagonisti


Le mie non le sai. Le ho solo accennate per ragioni di prudenza visto che cose intime sono state usate per far male.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il discorso era un altro.
> Se io vado con uno che so che è sposato, ma non ho mai conosciuto la moglie, come si può dire che io stia ingannando lei? E' impossibile. Lui la sta ingannando, io mi sto, relativamente alla MIA etica, comportando in modo scorretto.


Si diceva solo questo. Per farlo si pensano tante cose. Anche magari che la moglie ha le sue colpe o ha una brutta messainpiega.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh presumo necessità di comparare ciò che fisicamente era lei e ciò che ero io anche perché la foto era stata richiesta a figura intera :mrgreen: Tipo book fotografico :rotflra ci rido ma giuro che quando lui mi raccontò non mi capacitavo della stupidità della cosa e della sua reazione :singleeye:


Io so che ero proprio il contrario di quelli che erano i suoi gusti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e non sai quello che ha fatto a me


Cosa!? :scared:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io invece penso sia esattamente questo
> Ti ripeto nel mio caso molta conto che lui conosce l'altro e l'altra famiglia e mai nella vita creerò casini a loro
> Dopodichè la nostra coppia sta attraversando un periodo così complicato e delicato che il pensiero di confessare un tradimento è proprio l'ultimo che mi passa per la testa
> L'amore per mio marito lo dimostro standogli vicino in un momento in cui non è facile starci ma è quello che voglio (volontà) più di qualunque altra cosa. Non scendo nello specifico perchè sono cose che  riguardano la sua sfera intima e personale che trovo una mancanza di rispetto farlo
> Sto lottando e anche molto per lui più che per noi. *Magari tra qualche anno gli racconterò anche *la parte segreta di me. Forse.


No. Per carità!


Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anche se capisco la paura di mandare all'aria tutto.
> La capisco. Ma non mi piace che il non dire venga fatto passare per una scelta di altruismo nei confronti del coniuge che venendo a sapere tutto soffrirebbe troppo. Perché se uno non voleva far soffrire l'altro non tradiva e punto.
> ...


O si parla prima o si tace per sempre!
Una volta finito il tradimento e ricomposta la coppia sarebbe una crudeltà che lascerebbe solo la scelta di soffrire, rimanendo, o soffrire andandosene, ma sempre soffrire senza poter far nulla rispetto a un fatto nato, vissuto e morto.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, poi vorrei vedere ad es. con fb chi non avrebbe la curiosità di andare a vedere chi caspita è il coniuge...
> ma dai!



infatti, non ci crederai ma lo ha fatto.
 Riferendolo poi a mia moglie.
Si è giustificato con un "sono curioso..." e con il fatto che essendo dominio pubblico,
 tutti possono andare a cercare chi gli pare!!!


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> So che non dovrei, ma mi fai morire dal ridere :rotfl:
> 
> Devi essere una tipa forte, credo che per te farei un'eccezione al mio proposito di non incontrare più nessuno del forum


Quando vuoi ma mi devi presentare Alex sono curiosa!

Almeno uno fedele prima di morire voglio conoscerlo! 

Io sono al mare fino ad ottobre ma c'è posto, caso mai facciamo dormire Alex in giardino ahahah


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Scherzo,  ho le chiavi di almeno tre case e vi lascerei casa libera!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le mie non le sai.* Le ho solo accennate per ragioni di prudenza visto che cose intime sono state usate per far male.


effettivamente no
io invece non le scrivo perché non cerco benedizioni


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sapevo che la tua storia fosse analoga a quella di Circe.


Peggio


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici?
> Serpe qualcuna lo è stata.
> Alcuni sono discorsi generali ed è realtà dei meccanismo della mente umana che non riesce a mettersi totalmente dalla parte del torto sia da parte del tradito (che ha oggettivamente, salvo eccezioni che confermano la regola) subito un torto, sia da parte del traditore e dell'amante.
> Non capisco il volerlo negare.
> ...


Ma tu non ti devi permettere di scrivere una cosa simile.
Mi hai rotto il cazzo sono anni che travisi ogni mio post e lo fai apposta
Ti sto sul cazzo perchè rapresento l'esatto opposto dell'amante che tu hai nella testa.
Non ho mai parlato di brutte e cattive. Anzi cerco di dare un punto di vista che puó aiutare, un'altra visione. Che puó essere condivisa o meno ma reale perché vissuta sulla mia pelle.
Dipodiché che esistano le stronze e le facocere sono la prima a dirlo ma porca puttana c'è la speranza che una di quelle con cui vi hanno tradito i vostri mariti possa essere diversa.
E questo secondo me puó essere nonostante il grosso torto subito, un minimo di aiuto.
Mi consola che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditi e delle tradite si confrontano anche i privato con me e se posso dare una mano io lo faccio.
Sei rientrata con un nuovo nick nella speranza di ripulirti l'immagine, bè dimostri con me di non essere proprio cambiata.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando vuoi ma mi devi presentare Alex sono curiosa!
> 
> *Almeno uno fedele prima di morire voglio conoscerlo!
> *
> Io sono al mare fino ad ottobre ma c'è posto, caso mai facciamo dormire Alex in giardino ahahah


:rotfl:

Ok, sarà fatto. Poi se mi tradisce mi aiuti a picchiarlo (insieme a Brunetta) :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> se sai che il tizio è sposato e che non sono una coppia aperta, accetti di far parte dell'inganno in quanto parte integrante ed essenziale, ma forse non unica, dell'inganno, secondo me
> ad es. non lo chiami quando ti salta in mente come faresti con uno libero da impegni, per il semplice motivo che potrebbe essere in compagnia della moglie
> ...oppure lo chiami ma dici: buonasera dottore


Eh sì funziona proprio così.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando vuoi ma mi devi presentare Alex sono curiosa!
> 
> Almeno uno fedele prima di morire voglio conoscerlo!
> 
> Io sono al mare fino ad ottobre ma c'è posto, caso mai facciamo dormire Alex in giardino ahahah


in giardino un paio di cabasisi (fatti spiegare da ultimo ma mi sa che ci arrivi da sola)!!!
siccome passo per uno scroccone, dove sei al mare?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti devi permettere di scrivere una cosa simile.
> Mi hai rotto il cazzo sono anni che travisi ogni mio post e lo fai apposta
> Ti sto sul cazzo perchè rapresento l'esatto opposto dell'amante che tu hai nella testa.
> Non ho mai parlato di brutte e cattive. Anzi cerco di dare un punto di vista che puó aiutare, un'altra visione. Che puó essere condivisa o meno ma reale perché vissuta sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Sei sicura fosse riferito a te?

A me sembrava rispondesse a Conte!

Boh

Inoltre i suoi giudizi mi sembrano spesso più riferiti all'ex marito che all'amante,  ma anche tu non puoi pretendere che, se noi siamo incappare in amanti pezzi di mera,  come ha scritto Nicka, facessimo il loro elogio.

forse anzi sicuramente lo ho scritto n okla piccolina mi ha chiesto pure scusa x avermi giudicata male senza conoscermi. 

Noi non sappiamo la storia di Brunetta ma se  è peggiore di quella di Circe  beh.....


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ok, sarà fatto. Poi se mi tradisce mi aiuti a picchiarlo (insieme a Brunetta) :rotfl:


attenzione, che forse quella da picchiare potresti essere tu:mrgreen: e a me potrebbe aiutare ultimo. Non so chi ci perde:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> in giardino un paio di cabasisi (fatti spiegare da ultimo ma mi sa che ci arrivi da sola)!!!
> siccome passo per uno scroccone, dove sei al mare?


Nel mare più bello del mondo!


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma tu non ti devi permettere di scrivere una cosa simile.
> Mi hai rotto il cazzo sono anni che travisi ogni mio post e lo fai apposta*
> Ti sto sul cazzo perchè rapresento l'esatto opposto dell'amante che tu hai nella testa.
> Non ho mai parlato di brutte e cattive. Anzi cerco di dare un punto di vista che puó aiutare, un'altra visione. Che puó essere condivisa o meno ma reale perché vissuta sulla mia pelle.
> ...




Scusa, magari mi intrometto e faccio male (sento che me ne pentirò in effetti) ma non mi pare che il tono di Brunetta giustificasse una tale aggressività.
Io oggi ti leggo un po' alterata, sinceramente. Che ci sta eh, ci mancherebbe, ma ti consiglio una lettura più attenta, per me vedi una parzialità che non esiste (come hai fatto oggi con me).


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei sicura fosse riferito a te?
> 
> A me sembrava rispondesse a Conte!
> 
> ...


Ma io non pretendo nulla ma scherziamo?
Ma pensi che a me leggere delle vostre sofferenze faccia piacere?
Mi piacerebbe pensare che in alcuni casi le cose siani andate diversamente da come le immaginate. (Generico)
Se la mia posizione infastidisce o crea danni mi ritiro in buon prdine perché giuro non é mia intenzione.
Su Persa ho detto ció che penso ma sono lieta se riesce a dare una mano a qualcuno di voi.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mare più bello del mondo!


Se ce lo dicevi prima evitavamo di prenotarci due settimane in Puglia!

Siamo in 6 comunque, famiglia al seguito... la casa quanto è grande?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, magari mi intrometto e faccio male (sento che me ne pentirò in effetti) ma non mi pare che il tono di Brunetta giustificasse una tale aggressività.
> Io oggi ti leggo un po' alterata, sinceramente. Che ci sta eh, ci mancherebbe, ma ti consiglio una lettura più attenta, per me *vedi una parzialità che non esiste* (come hai fatto oggi con me).



la parzialità c'è per ammissione della stessa brunetta, temo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco...questo del rispettare quello che provavo io...
> Come la mettiamo? Io ero single, del ragazzino mi sono innamorata (con tipica cotta adolescenziale ovviamente!) a 13 anni...la nostra storia è iniziata pochi mesi dopo i miei 18 anni...e i miei diari li ho ancora, ce l'avevo in testa fin dalle scuole medie...
> Se non avessi vissuto quella che era la mia storia d'amore, pur stramba per quanto fosse, avrei mancato di rispetto a me in primis. E non me lo sarei mai perdonato. Non avrei mai potuto mettere un freno alla mia fantasia di lui.
> Non avrei mai potuto chiudere come si è chiusa. Non avrei mai potuto sapere quello che c'era davvero tra di noi.
> ...


Io dicevo che la (s)valutazione dell'altra è intima, dentro di noi, non che obbligatoriamente una si permetta di dirlo a lui! Chi lo fa è una stronza. Il pensiero intimo è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, magari mi intrometto e faccio male (sento che me ne pentirò in effetti) ma non mi pare che il tono di Brunetta giustificasse una tale aggressività.
> Io oggi ti leggo un po' alterata, sinceramente. Che ci sta eh, ci mancherebbe, ma ti consiglio una lettura più attenta, per me vedi una parzialità che non esiste (come hai fatto oggi con me).


Leggo Persa da anni e scusa stasera sarà la sera sbagliata ma ho fatto la somma dei punti e ho giocato il bonus.
Prima e ultima volta che sbotto con lei lo prometto a me stessa ma ti assicuro che avevo scritto di molto peggio e ho cancellato.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Questi (jb incluso) pensano che io mi arrendo...ma che amore sarebbe se alla prima difficoltà mollassi?


Appunto dico io ... che è ste ragazze di oggi che si arrendono alle prime difficoltà:mrgreen: assillalo fino allo stremo :carneval: cederà


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mare più bello del mondo!


isole tonga? vengo subito! prenoto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la parzialità c'è per ammissione della stessa brunetta, temo


Parzialità rispetto a un tema, a un argomento su cui evidentemente si hanno posizioni diverse (e ci sta) e esperienze diverse (e ci sta pure questo).

Ma la parzialità sul nick che scrive e il fatto che Brunetta travisi apposta i post di Farfalla, per me è fantascienza pura. Tanto che qualche post più in là l'ha quotata e si è dichiarata d'accordo con lei.

Boh.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima e ultima volta che sbotto con lei lo prometto a me stessa ma ti assicuro che avevo scritto di molto peggio e ho cancellato.


Boh, io continuo a non capire, comunque come sono entrata mi ritiro.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io so che ero proprio il contrario di quelli che erano i suoi gusti...:mrgreen:


ah non so dirti che io di lei non mi sono mai interessata...  quindi se fosse più o meno simile a me fisicamente non saprei


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah non so dirti che io di lei non mi sono mai interessata...  quindi se fosse più o meno simile a me fisicamente non saprei


Io non ne ho mai parlato, a parte quando lui mi diceva tempo prima di iniziare con me quali erano i suoi gusti...e infatti quando ha approcciato mi sono chiesta il perchè...quando poi ho visto la sua compagna per strada ho avuto la conferma che io non c'azzeccavo davvero nulla...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tra i due, chi pensa sempre prima alla coppia/ famiglia e si comporta di conseguenza, sono io.
> Con questo non mi giustifico nel tradimento.
> Ma anche senza di quello, il matrimonio non sarebbe tale grazie al suo apporto: anzi, una donna meno paziente di me e che non guardasse per bene e obiettivamente come me le reali conseguenze (per gli altri) di una separazione, questo matrimonio molto probabilmente sarebbe già al capolinea. È difficile spiegare, dovrei scendere in dettagli che riguardano mio marito e io non voglio farlo ( e sottolineo che per me è una pessima  abitudine di questo forum e dell'anonimato in generale descrivere caratteristiche dei coniugi)


Vedi per me l'idea del matrimonio da salvaguardare a ogni costo non riesco a capirla.
Un matrimonio o funziona o non funziona, farlo funzionare con puntelli vari mi sembra assurdo, anche per i puntelli.
Poi possono esserci ragioni gravi, che possono riguardare anche te, che portano a questa scelta.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> attenzione, che forse *quella da picchiare potresti essere tu*:mrgreen: e a me potrebbe aiutare ultimo. Non so chi ci perde:mrgreen:


Non credo proprio, ma nel caso Ultimo che mi picchia insieme a te potrei trovarlo quasi eccitante :singleeye:


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

forse non leggo tutto attentamente. forse non sono abbastanza intelligente per capire tutto. forse manco intelligente per capire una parte ma...............................
...................minchia se leggo dei quadrupli salti mortali logici!
credo che qualche pensatore del passato si stia rivoltando nella tomba e qualche contemporaneo caso mai leggesse possa fare qualche salto sulla sedia.

tutto bene tutto bello ma
1) mica lo dico al mio partner che l'ho tradito...ma non sono una persona stronza eh? ma lasciamolo decidere a chi potrebbe deciderlo se sei una persona stronza
2) mica parlo male della moglie. sono una discreta, io..però però...queste mogli poverette che sono state tradite stanno la domenica attaccate al forum perché mica sono come me che ho una famiglia serena mentre loro sono attaccate al loro dolore, rabbia ecc...come se provare dolore o rabbia le squalificasse e quest'ultima cosa è inaccettabile.
ammazza che roba!!!


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi per me *l'idea del matrimonio da salvaguardare a ogni costo non riesco a capirla.*
> Un matrimonio o funziona o non funziona, farlo funzionare con puntelli vari mi sembra assurdo, anche per i puntelli.
> Poi possono esserci ragioni gravi, che possono riguardare anche te, che portano a questa scelta.


Idem.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo proprio, ma nel caso Ultimo che mi picchia insieme a te potrei trovarlo quasi eccitante :singleeye:


ecco. quello che volevo dire sopra...:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi per me l'idea del matrimonio da salvaguardare a ogni costo non riesco a capirla.
> Un matrimonio o funziona o non funziona, farlo funzionare con puntelli vari mi sembra assurdo, anche per i puntelli.
> Poi possono esserci ragioni gravi, che possono riguardare anche te, che portano a questa scelta.





Sole ha detto:


> Idem.


però anche voi non vi capisco. ve lo ha scritto chiaramente. è una scelta comoda. perché fare una scelta "scomoda" se ho una "scorciatoia"? ragionamento legittimo. tutto bene tutto bello se poi non ci fosse un piccolo particolare: alla fine qualcuno potrebbe farsi male (e non mi riferisco a chiara in quest'ultima frase)


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ne ho mai parlato, a parte quando lui mi diceva tempo prima di iniziare con me quali erano i suoi gusti...e infatti quando ha approcciato mi sono chiesta il perchè...quando poi ho visto la sua compagna per strada ho avuto la conferma che io non c'azzeccavo davvero nulla...


ma magari capita spesso che l'amante (uomo o donna parlo per tutti) sia sostanzialmente molto distante dalla compagna/o ufficiale, forse rispecchia anche una necessità di staccarsi da determinate certezze e mettersi alla prova, boh ...forse sto solo farneticando :mrgreen: dovrei tradire per capire anche l'altra metà della storia :mrgreen:" ce penso":rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo nulla ma scherziamo?
> Ma pensi che a me leggere delle vostre sofferenze faccia piacere?
> Mi piacerebbe pensare che in alcuni casi le cose siani andate diversamente da come le immaginate. (Generico)
> Se la mia posizione infastidisce o crea danni mi ritiro in buon prdine perché giuro non é mia intenzione.
> Su Persa ho detto ció che penso ma sono lieta se riesce a dare una mano a qualcuno di voi.


Ma io la tua posizione la capisco e non mi sono mai permessa di criticata,  pur essendo strana per come 'ero' io, oggiovviamente la capisco un po" di più ,  ma veramente Non capisco mai mai mai perché non si possa discutere,  anche animatamente, ma senza offendere.

vale per tutti.

Per quanto qui si racconti sicurament e tante cose si omettono,  per proteggere altri, per vergogna, per pudore,  quindi IO CAPISCO sia te che Brunetta ma non avrei msi risposto  come gai fatto tu e resto convinta che certe affermazioni fossero dirette a Conte. Che ha esagerato.

Ma da lui non mi stupisce nulla.

Io non mi offendo mai anche quando mi considerano diversa da come sono e mi sento. È facile fraintendere con questi mezzi.


----------



## Nicka (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma magari capita spesso che l'amante (uomo o donna parlo per tutti) sia sostanzialmente molto distante dalla compagna/o ufficiale, forse rispecchia anche una necessità di staccarsi da determinate certezze e mettersi alla prova, boh ...forse sto solo farneticando :mrgreen: dovrei tradire per capire anche l'altra metà della storia :mrgreen:" ce penso":rotfl:


Si potrebbe aprire uno scenario troppo complicato...o forse troppo semplice...


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

per quanto ne so l'unica immagine da ripulire era quella del crucco dopo la solenne cazzata/cantonata


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si potrebbe aprire uno scenario troppo complicato...o forse troppo semplice...


troppo complicato almeno per come sono io ...per nulla semplice :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma io la tua posizione la capisco e non mi sono mai permessa di criticata,  pur essendo strana per come 'ero' io, oggiovviamente la capisco un po" di più ,  ma veramente Non capisco mai mai mai perché non si possa discutere,  anche animatamente, ma senza offendere.
> 
> vale per tutti.
> 
> ...


Disi ripeto che la mia risposta é la somma dei punti di anni di post di Persa.
Forse ho semplicemente colto l'occasione per dire ció che penso.
Mi scuso con il forum per lo sfogo e mi rendo conto che è incomprensibile per chi non é nel forum da anni.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ce lo dicevi prima evitavamo di prenotarci due settimane in Puglia!
> 
> Siamo in 6 comunque, famiglia al seguito... la casa quanto è grande?


Due camere da letto (5 posti)  e divano letto matrimoniale in soggiorno.

ma nei periodi morti ho tre case a disposizione.

E pure camere gratis in albergo.......giardiniere  complice.

Mia figlia a fine luglio andrà in Puglia. Lei non troppo volentieri x il posto dove ha casa il suo amico. 

Xche' 6......genitori?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei chiederti perché quoti me e parli con Chiara, ma mi faccio i cazzi miei che è meglio


Ho sbagliato


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto ne so l'unica immagine da ripulire era quella del crucco dopo la solenne cazzata/cantonata


ma minchia diciamolo!!!
non volevo dire nulla perché sennò passo per il solito litigioso. mi sono stato zitto quando si è parlato di rifarsi una verginità parlando di me perché è inutile discutere con chi nemmeno sa come stavo qui quando tutte queste persone manco sapevano dell'esistenza di tradimento. net ma parlare di rifarsi un'immagine da parte di persa se fosse ritornata senza dire nulla e sotto il nick brunetta non si può proprio leggere. evaffanculo!!! scusa farfalla eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi per me l'idea del matrimonio da salvaguardare a ogni costo non riesco a capirla.
> Un matrimonio o funziona o non funziona, farlo funzionare con puntelli vari mi sembra assurdo, anche per i puntelli.
> Poi possono esserci ragioni gravi, che possono riguardare anche te, che portano a questa scelta.


Se leggi più avanti ho specificato che non è "a ogni costo", ma finché la mediazione non comporta sacrifici troppo duri da parte di uno degli elementi in gioco.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi ripeto che la mia risposta é la somma dei punti di anni di post di Persa.
> Forse ho semplicemente colto l'occasione per dire ció che penso.
> Mi scuso con il forum per lo sfogo e mi rendo conto che è incomprensibile per chi non é nel forum da anni.


io sono nel forum da più anni di te e comprendo. nel senso che capisco il perché ma, francamente, perché te la prendi tanto?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti devi permettere di scrivere una cosa simile.
> Mi hai rotto il cazzo sono anni che travisi ogni mio post e lo fai apposta
> Ti sto sul cazzo perchè rapresento l'esatto opposto dell'amante che tu hai nella testa.
> Non ho mai parlato di brutte e cattive. Anzi cerco di dare un punto di vista che puó aiutare, un'altra visione. Che puó essere condivisa o meno ma reale perché vissuta sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Leggi oltre e poi vedi chi ha pregiudizi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo nulla ma scherziamo?
> Ma pensi che a me leggere delle vostre sofferenze faccia piacere?
> Mi piacerebbe pensare che in alcuni casi le cose siani andate diversamente da come le immaginate. (Generico)
> Se la mia posizione infastidisce o crea danni mi ritiro in buon prdine perché giuro non é mia intenzione.
> Su Persa ho detto ció che penso ma sono lieta se riesce a dare una mano a qualcuno di voi.


Tu hai una fissazione.
Ma che ne sai di cosa è successo a me e come sono state le amanti che hanno compartecipato?
Ti dico che merde così non te le sogni nemmeno.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi ripeto che la mia risposta é la somma dei punti di anni di post di Persa.
> Forse ho semplicemente colto l'occasione per dire ció che penso.
> Mi scuso con il forum per lo sfogo e mi rendo conto che è incomprensibile per chi non é nel forum da anni.


Allora avresti dovuto specificarlo  che davvero è stata una reazione inspiegabile. 

Peccato.

chiaritevi.

In un forum non ha senso riesumare cose di anni fa.

lo dite persino riferito a noi tradite che dobbiamo dimenticare.

io sono sicura che di persona ci si capirebbe di più. 

Non ho litigato neppure con la piccolina in u n ora di tetefonata e a momenti la consolavo pure.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Parzialità rispetto a un tema, a un argomento su cui evidentemente si hanno posizioni diverse (e ci sta) e esperienze diverse (e ci sta pure questo).
> 
> Ma la parzialità sul nick che scrive e il fatto che Brunetta travisi apposta i post di Farfalla, per me è fantascienza pura. Tanto che *qualche post più in là l'ha quotata e si è dichiarata d'accordo con lei.*
> 
> Boh.


Tu hai letto.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Due camere da letto (5 posti)  e divano letto matrimoniale in soggiorno.
> 
> ma nei periodi morti ho tre case a disposizione.
> 
> ...


Yes... finalmente siamo riusciti a trascinare i miei in vacanza... saranno vent'anni che non vanno da nessuna parte. Sono tanto contenta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma minchia diciamolo!!!
> non volevo dire nulla perché sennò passo per il solito litigioso. mi sono stato zitto quando si è parlato di rifarsi una verginità parlando di me perché è inutile discutere con chi nemmeno sa come stavo qui quando tutte queste persone manco sapevano dell'esistenza di tradimento. net ma parlare di rifarsi un'immagine da parte di persa se fosse ritornata senza dire nulla e sotto il nick brunetta non si può proprio leggere. evaffanculo!!! scusa farfalla eh?


Il se lo togli perché sai benissimo che é lei.
Il ripulirsi l'immagine era verso di me, visto che ha fatto l' "amica" con me fino a quando ha sperato che non la sgamassi
E comunque se era serena per come si era comportata nel forum perchè cambiare nick?
Sulla storia del sondaggio sapete che sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi ripeto che la mia risposta é la somma dei punti di anni di post di Persa.
> Forse ho semplicemente colto l'occasione per dire ció che penso.
> Mi scuso con il forum per lo sfogo e mi rendo conto che è incomprensibile per chi non é nel forum da anni.


E' incomprensibile pure per me.
L'hai già fatto. Ho evitato di quotarti per un po'. 
Poi mi è sembrato possibile dialogare, come con tutti.
Ora di nuovo.
Tornerò a non quotarti.
Non quotare me allora e non riferirti a quello che scrivo per criticarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io sono nel forum da più anni di te e comprendo. nel senso che capisco il perché ma, francamente, perché te la prendi tanto?


Perché non mi piace passare da cretina. A te si?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' incomprensibile pure per me.
> L'hai già fatto. Ho evitato di quotarti per un po'.
> Poi mi è sembrato possibile dialogare, come con tutti.
> Ora di nuovo.
> ...


Io ti quoto ogni volta che mi va di farlo.
Tu fai ció che meglio credi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se leggi più avanti ho specificato che non è "a ogni costo", ma finché la mediazione non comporta sacrifici troppo duri da parte di uno degli elementi in gioco.


L'ho letto dopo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' incomprensibile pure per me.
> L'hai già fatto. Ho evitato di quotarti per un po'.
> Poi mi è sembrato possibile dialogare, come con tutti.
> Ora di nuovo.
> ...


No per te non lo é.
Perché sai quanto mi hai sempre dato addosso. Non fare la finta tonta visto che tonta non sei. É un peccato


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scolate non sapesse com'era.
> 
> ri capita spesso che l'amante (uomo o donna parlo per tutti) sia sostanzialmente molto distante dalla compagna/o ufficiale, forse rispecchia anche una necessità di staccarsi da determinate certezze e mettersi alla prova, boh ...forse sto solo farneticando :mrgreen: dovrei tradire per capire anche l'altra metà della storia :mrgreen:" ce penso":rotfl:


Sarò strana io ma da amante Non mi permetterei mai di fare domande insinuazioni o critiche alla moglie. Anzi. 
Vorrei sparire x lei.
Se poi pensiamo che in casi tipo il mio c'erano pure 30 anni di differenza è che io ero più vecchia di sua madre, come diavolo si permetteva di sondare criticare e dare opinioni? 

La sera della bomba lui è andato a suonare e lei gli ha mandato una sua foto.

Come se dopo sei anni di scopate non sapesse come fosse. 

Una provocazione x fargli notare a cosa rinuncia x tenersi una 60enne. 

Mentre io non ho mosso un unghia x tenerlo. Anzi.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non mi piace passare da cretina. A te si?


Sei davvero fuori strada per me, ma tanto.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io ma da amante Non mi permetterei mai di fare domande insinuazioni o critiche alla moglie. Anzi.
> Vorrei sparire x lei.
> Se poi pensiamo che in casi tipo il mio c'erano pure 30 anni di differenza è che io ero più vecchia di sua madre, come diavolo si permetteva di sondare criticare e dare opinioni?
> 
> ...


Secondo me dipende  se fai l'amante nel vero senso della parola, oppure vuoi fare la fidanzata, la moglie, ecc.
Come dice una mia cara amica: per fare l'amante bisogna essere capaci di fare l'amante.
La mia "piccolina" voleva fare la fidanzata!

Ti cito qui perchè non trovo più il post dove dicevi che una sera sei quasi svenuta dal dolore.
Io ho passato una settimana in cui non mi reggevo letteralmente in piedi e mi girava la testa come una trottola.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Yes... finalmente siamo riusciti a trascinare i miei in vacanza... saranno vent'anni che non vanno da nessuna parte. Sono tanto contenta


Brava.

noi li abbiamo portati con noi una sola volta proprio qui ma in una casa in affitto.

poi solo loro due con amici :up: hanno  passato, in questa casa, un mese e poi mia mamma non ha più voluto muoversi.

peccato. Ora non è più possibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io ma da amante Non mi permetterei mai di fare domande insinuazioni o critiche alla moglie. Anzi.
> Vorrei sparire x lei.
> Se poi pensiamo che in casi tipo il mio c'erano pure 30 anni di differenza è che io ero più vecchia di sua madre, come diavolo si permetteva di sondare criticare e dare opinioni?
> 
> ...


La mia era una battuta non ci penso a tradire:mrgreen: e se non mi sono interessata all'amante del mio ex figurati se da amante andrei a ficcanasare sulla compagna ufficiale:singleeye: il comportamento dell'amante di tuo marito è indubbiamente quello di una giovane donna piuttosto immatura forse anche infantile, da giovani si è convinti di poter tenere il mondo in un pugno e l'egoismo talvolta  regna sovrano .. Maturerà anche lei, c'est la vie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei davvero fuori strada per me, ma tanto.


Spiegami.
Nel fatto che Persa non é stata una stronza con me e quindi ora che é tornata con un nuovo nick io non posso sentirmi presa per il culo vosto che giustamemte per la maggior parte dei forumisti sto farneticando?


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il se lo togli perché sai benissimo che é lei.
> Il ripulirsi l'immagine era verso di me, visto che ha fatto l' "amica" con me fino a quando ha sperato che non la sgamassi
> E comunque se era serena per come si era comportata nel forum perchè cambiare nick?
> Sulla storia del sondaggio sapete che sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi


io non sono nessuno per togliere nessun se (minerva senza rancore, eh?)
ti ricordo che l'imbecille del precedente amministratore ha scritto nel regolamento (NEL REGOLAMENTO, SI BADI BENE...ROBA DA MATTI!!!!!!!!!) un papagnone di non so quante righe su persone "PERICOLOSE" che usa(va)no tecniche di "persuasione" e/o "manipolazione" in questo forum per carpire fatti privati e usarli...per non si sa per che cosa... quindi direi che una ragione validissima per non venire a dire a te o chiunque altro e principalmente all'idiota di giovanni chi fosse (se è così.....e i, se ce lo rimetto. caso mai avessi tu ragione è lei che lo dovrebbe togliere) c'è eccome per evitare(si) inutili rotture di palle da parte di chicchessia. anche fosse di un solo post. e non ha nulla a che vedere la serenità o meno di un comportamento. sempre specchiato. sempre trasparente e sempre corretto. checchè ne dica chiunque. senza prove e solo per un'antipatia personale. probabilmente reciproca con chi l'ha voluta fuori. amministratore e&co.
detto questo è risibile quello che scrivi sull'amica per non farsi sgamare da te. non commenteri oltre.
qui dentro l'utente Persa/Ritrovata dovrebbe essere solo RINGRAZIATA PER LA DEDIZIONE, L'APPORTO E IL *SUPPORTO* CHE HA DATO NEGLI ANNI A QUESTO FORUM.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende  se fai l'amante nel vero senso della parola, oppure vuoi fare la fidanzata, la moglie, ecc.
> Come dice una mia cara amica: per fare l'amante bisogna essere capaci di fare l'amante.
> La mia "piccolina" voleva fare la fidanzata!
> 
> ...


hai ragione e non so bene cosa preferire:l'amante perfetta fredda e consapevole dei limiti e dei paletti che il suo ruolo impone o quella che si è innamorata e fa quello che può e riesce malamente 
qui abbiamo avuto molte della seconda categoria e ci hanno messo anche loro tanto a smettere di soffrire.
chi ricorda campanellina?


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegami.
> Nel fatto che Persa non é stata una stronza con me e quindi ora che é tornata con un nuovo nick io non posso sentirmi presa per il culo vosto che giustamemte per la maggior parte dei forumisti sto farneticando?


Farfalla, direi di chiuderla qui. Quotando Sole e parlare di quanto Persa sia stata stronza con te è francamente (PER ME) irritante anche se una risata me la strappa. Te lo chiedo per cortesia e per piacere. Basta così.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io non sono nessuno per togliere nessun se (minerva senza rancore, eh?)
> ti ricordo che l'imbecille del precedente amministratore ha scritto nel regolamento (NEL REGOLAMENTO, SI BADI BENE...ROBA DA MATTI!!!!!!!!!) un papagnone di non so quante righe su persone "PERICOLOSE" che usa(va)no tecniche di "persuasione" e/o "manipolazione" in questo forum per carpire fatti privati e usarli...per non si sa per che cosa... quindi direi che una ragione validissima per non venire a dire a te o chiunque altro e principalmente all'idiota di giovanni chi fosse (se è così.....e i, se ce lo rimetto. caso mai avessi tu ragione è lei che lo dovrebbe togliere) c'è eccome per evitare(si) inutili rotture di palle da parte di chicchessia. anche fosse di un solo post. e non ha nulla a che vedere la serenità o meno di un comportamento. sempre specchiato. sempre trasparente e sempre corretto. checchè ne dica chiunque. senza prove e solo per un'antipatia personale. probabilmente reciproca con chi l'ha voluta fuori. amministratore e&co.
> detto questo è risibile quello che scrivi sull'amica per non farsi sgamare da te. non commenteri oltre.
> qui dentro l'utente Persa/Ritrovata dovrebbe essere solo RINGRAZIATA PER LA DEDIZIONE, L'APPORTO E IL *SUPPORTO* CHE HA DATO NEGLI ANNI A QUESTO FORUM.


Te lo devo ribadire che sono d'accordo sull'apporto al forum?????
Giovanni non c'é più quindi la tua dcusa decade. E che quella fosse una stronzata nin credibile lo capirebbe anche un bimbo alle elementari..su


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brava.
> 
> noi li abbiamo portati con noi una sola volta proprio qui ma in una casa in affitto.
> 
> ...


Capisco... io temo quel momento.

Per questo voglio godermeli il più possibile. 
C'è da dire che da quando mi sono separata ho ritrovato ancora di più il rapporto coi miei, mi sono stati tanto vicini. Il mio ex marito non ha mai apprezzato la vicinanza della mia famiglia, non c'era molto feeling (diciamo che mio padre ha combinato tanti di quei casini che non posso dargli torto). Poi tra tutti abbiamo passato una fase finanziaria in cui era difficile perfino andare a mangiare una pizza, quindi... tanti sacrifici da parte mia e da parte loro.

Adesso che siamo tutti più sereni avevo davvero voglia di farmi questa vacanza, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Farfalla, direi di chiuderla qui. Quotando Sole e parlare di quanto Persa sia stata stronza con te è francamente (PER ME) irritante anche se una risata me la strappa. Te lo chiedo per cortesia e per piacere. Basta così.


Hai ragione abche perchè anche questo tuo inteevento mi strappa una risata.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegami.
> Nel fatto che Persa non é stata una stronza con me e quindi ora che é tornata con un nuovo nick io non posso sentirmi presa per il culo vosto che giustamemte per la maggior parte dei forumisti sto farneticando?


secondo me ti ha contrastata spesso , a volte troppo ma sempre negli argomenti ,non nella tua persona .èchiaro che se la si pensa in un certo modo quel punto sarà sempre dolente 
vale per tutti noi.io ti ho sempre apprezzata per sincerità e voglia di confronto ma su certe cose finiamo e finiremo sempre per non concordare 
perché della decisione di non essere persa ,soprattutto ora che la gestione è cambiata proprio non so che dire e mi spiace perché getta un'ombra che una persona schietta non dovrebbe volere


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ti ha contrastata spesso , a volte troppo ma sempre negli argomenti ,non nella tua persona .èchiaro che se la si pensa in un certo modo quel punto sarà sempre dolente
> vale per tutti noi.io ti ho sempre apprezzata per sincerità e voglia di confronto ma su certe cose finiamo e finiremo sempre per non concordare
> perché della decisione di non essere persa ,soprattutto ora che la gestione è cambiata proprio non so che dire e mi spiace perché getta un'ombra che una persona schietta non dovrebbe volere


Minerva é imparagonabile il nostro vincrontarci con il non confronto con Persa.
L'attacco alla fine con risvolti ridicoli era alla persona. Tanto vhe quando le ho proposto di incontrarci mi ha detto che none interessava conoscere una come me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione e non so bene cosa preferire:l'amante perfetta fredda e consapevole dei limiti e dei paletti che il suo ruolo impone o quella che si è innamorata e fa quello che può e riesce malamente
> qui abbiamo avuto molte della seconda categoria e ci hanno messo anche loro tanto a smettere di soffrire.
> *chi ricorda campanellina*?



io, otto anni se non sbaglio


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione abche perchè anche questo tuo inteevento mi strappa una risata.


ci sono due interpretazioni a questa tua risata. una è che detto da me che passo per uno polemico e che vado avanti all'infinito nelle questioni fa ridere chiedere di chiudere un discorso. l'altra direi che non è il caso di contemplarla qui. vuoi che te la ribadisca n pvt oppure evitiamo proprio tanto può essere che tu abbia capito?
e se è la seconda ragione devo dire che non faccio nessuna fatica a immaginarti ridanciana. hai riso prima e ridi adesso non è lusinghiero per te. oltre che penoso. ma questa è solo la mia opinione. ma non è che la tua sia *mai* stata diversa nei miei confronti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva é imparagonabile il nostro vincrontarci con il non confronto con Persa.
> *L'attacco alla fine con risvolti ridicoli era alla persona.* Tanto vhe quando le ho proposto di incontrarci mi ha detto che none interessava conoscere una come me.



purtroppo sì


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ti ha contrastata spesso ,* a volte troppo ma sempre negli argomenti *,*non nella tua persona *.èchiaro che se la si pensa in un certo modo quel punto sarà sempre dolente
> vale per tutti noi.io ti ho sempre apprezzata per sincerità e voglia di confronto ma su certe cose finiamo e finiremo sempre per non concordare
> perché della decisione di non essere persa ,soprattutto ora che la gestione è cambiata proprio non so che dire e mi spiace perché getta un'ombra che una persona schietta non dovrebbe volere


E conoscendola (anche se sono entrata dopo la sua cancellazione) non mi stupisce. Penso di aver incontrato poche persone tanto corrette.

Detto questo mi pare che la voglia di polemizzare fosse nell'aria ben prima che Brunetta intervenisse. E sinceramente mi spiacerebbe se il 3d di Apollonia (che è in una situazione personale delicata) diventasse altro.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io, otto anni se non sbaglio


subito fu bastonata e poi adorata da tutti.chissà come sta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E conoscendola (anche se sono entrata dopo la sua cancellazione) non mi stupisce. Penso di aver incontrato poche persone tanto corrette.
> 
> Detto questo mi pare che la voglia di polemizzare fosse nell'aria ben prima che Brunetta intervenisse. E sinceramente mi spiacerebbe se il 3d di Apollonia (che è in una situazione personale delicata) diventasse altro.


Hai ragione. Scusa Apollonia.
Quello che dovevo dire su Persa l'ho detto. Per me è chiusa


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco... io temo quel momento.
> 
> Per questo voglio godermeli il più possibile.
> C'è da dire che da quando mi sono separata ho ritrovato ancora di più il rapporto coi miei, mi sono stati tanto vicini. Il mio ex marito non ha mai apprezzato la vicinanza della mia famiglia, non c'era molto feeling (diciamo che mio padre ha combinato tanti di quei casini che non posso dargli torto). Poi tra tutti abbiamo passato una fase finanziaria in cui era difficile perfino andare a mangiare una pizza, quindi... tanti sacrifici da parte mia e da parte loro.
> ...



Ti capisco, e Vi auguro 15 giorni di sole splendido.

Io rimpiango quando NON avevamo una lira   ma eravamo strafelici!  Tanto il 27 arrivava sempre.

In quella vacanza tutti insieme uscimmo una volta sola a mangiare la pizza, poi sempre in casa ma splendida vacanza! Ci sembrava  già un lusso esserci.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te lo devo ribadire che sono d'accordo sull'apporto al forum?????
> Giovanni non c'é più quindi la tua dcusa decade. E che quella fosse una stronzata nin credibile lo capirebbe anche un bimbo alle elementari..su


la mia scusa decade di che? il regolamento è ancora scritto contro di lei. chiedi agli amministratori di cambiarlo e/o cancellarlo. forse succede qualcosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, perchè sembra quasi che io debba corrergli dietro, invece io sono la tradita.
> Vuole rimanere con me? Che mi riconquisti.


Ma tu vuoi rimanere con lui?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Scusa Apollonia.
> Quello che dovevo dire su Persa l'ho detto. Per me è chiusa


Ok... chiudo pure io.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti capisco, e Vi auguro 15 giorni di sole splendido.
> 
> Io rimpiango quando NON avevamo una lira   ma eravamo strafelici!  Tanto il 27 arrivava sempre.
> 
> In quella vacanza tutti insieme uscimmo una volta sola a mangiare la pizza, poi sempre in casa ma splendida vacanza! Ci sembrava  già un lusso esserci.


Eh, guarda... hai ragione sulla felicità. Ma stare senza soldi è brutto. Io da quando sono più tranquilla economicamente ho cambiato umore.

Comunque spero anch'io nel sole... l'ultima volta che sono stata in Puglia non ho visto nemmeno una nuvola... giuro, nemmeno una in 15 giorni!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Credimi, è difficile accettare una cosa del genere, ma lavorando su se stessi e prendendosi le proprie responsabilità, penso che si riesca capire perchè una persona tradisce, e ricominciare. Non fa comodo creder alla serpe cattiva. Sicuro è che quella persona "sarà per sempre" nella nostra vita, esattamente come tutte le altre persone che vi transitano.


guarda che non è necessariamente così. Io sono stata tradita 15 anni fa. La mia colpa era che ero incinta. Eppure ti assicuro che quella persona non è più minimamente nei miei pensieri. Zero. Ma da un pezzo. Sarà perché poi ho tradito anch'io? Boh. Forse. Chissà. Però quando ho tradito, la tipa era finita nel dimenticatoio da tanto. Quindi non deve essere per forza "per sempre"


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi rimanere con lui?



Cleme, ti adoro!


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo non capisco il risentimento. Ma uno avrà diritto di incontrare un po' chi cavolo vuole?
> 
> Magari le stavi pure sulle palle, e allora? Sai quante persone mi stanno sulle palle e non incontrerei mai, ma riesco benissimo a confrontarmici senza fare la stronza?
> Immagino riuscisse a farlo anche lei.
> Conoscendola di persona, ripeto, tutto mi pare tranne che stronza. Sicura, decisa, autorevole, determinata, diretta... ma stronza proprio no.


ma un'ultima cosa la voglio dire perché leggendo anche a me non è piaciuto molto questo colpo "basso". non sapevo cosa rispondere di primo acchito ma adesso una cosa la voglio dire. Persa ha sessant'anni. Una persona che si è costruita, come ha scrito Sole, una sua autorevolezza. Una persona bella come poche mi è capitato di incontrare. non direi che sia una mia amica stretta ma so una cosa. volessi discutere di qualsiasi cosa con lei saprebbe ascoltarmi e anche "cazziarmi" come è già successo. sempre con la correttezza che la conttraddistingue. detto questo è anche una persona che SA. che CONOSCE. e non ho voluto seguire il suo ESEMPIO. Ho voluto conoscere e sapere per conto mio. Peccato non averla seguita.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, guarda... hai ragione sulla felicità. Ma stare senza soldi è brutto. Io da quando sono più tranquilla economicamente ho cambiato umore.
> 
> Comunque spero anch'io nel sole... l'ultima volta che sono stata in Puglia non ho visto nemmeno una nuvola... giuro, nemmeno una in 15 giorni!



Senza senza è brutto, ma quando arrivi a fine mese, sempre, poi ti arrivano gli stipendi e ricominci, se sei felice e hai la salute hai tutto

Per tanti anni era cosi, poi casini infiniti, di lavoro, tanti soldi ma tante rogne, no, meglio prima, molto meglio.

Sul tempo incrocio le dita, oggi qui quasi inverno, sabato era agosto!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma un'ultima cosa la voglio dire perché leggendo anche a me non è piaciuto molto questo colpo "basso". non sapevo cosa rispondere di primo acchito ma adesso una cosa la voglio dire. Persa ha sessant'anni. Una persona che si è costruita, come ha scrito Sole, una sua autorevolezza. Una persona bella come poche mi è capitato di incontrare. non direi che sia una mia amica stretta ma so una cosa. volessi discutere di qualsiasi cosa con lei saprebbe ascoltarmi e anche "cazziarmi" come è già successo. sempre con la correttezza che la conttraddistingue. detto questo è anche una persona che SA. che CONOSCE. e non ho voluto seguire il suo ESEMPIO. Ho voluto conoscere e sapere per conto mio. Peccato non averla seguita.


Nob posso quotare sole che ha cancellato quindi rispondo qui.
Vero infatti quello che intendevo dire era esattamente questo. Liberissima di starle sul cazzo quindi l'attacco era alla persona. Tutto qui


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nob posso quotare sole che ha cancellato quindi rispondo qui.
> Vero infatti quello che intendevo dire era esattamente questo. Liberissima di starle sul cazzo quindi l'attacco era alla persona. Tutto qui


Sole ha semplificato. Semplicemente Persa non ha nulla in comune con te. Non le stai sul cazzo ma non ha nulla da dire a te come ad altri. se non qui sopra. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Senza senza è brutto, ma quando arrivi a fine mese, sempre, poi ti arrivano gli stipendi e ricominci, se sei felice e hai la salute hai tutto
> 
> Per tanti anni era cosi, poi casini infiniti, di lavoro, tanti soldi ma tante rogne, no,meglio prima, molto meglio.
> 
> Sul tempo incrocio le dita, oggi qui quasi inverno, sabato era agosto!


Mi piace questa cosa, che noi parliamo imperterrite del tempo e di vacanze mentre intorno ci si scanna su altri argomenti forumistici


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *Sole ha semplificato*. Semplicemente Persa non ha nulla in comune con te. Non le stai sul cazzo ma non ha nulla da dire a te come ad altri. se non qui sopra. Tutto qui.


arty::dance:arty::strepitoso::victory:

Evvai, per una volta ho semplificato!!


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma un'ultima cosa la voglio dire perché leggendo anche a me non è piaciuto molto questo colpo "basso". non sapevo cosa rispondere di primo acchito ma adesso una cosa la voglio dire. Persa ha sessant'anni. Una persona che si è costruita, come ha scrito Sole, una sua autorevolezza. Una persona bella come poche mi è capitato di incontrare. non direi che sia una mia amica stretta ma so una cosa. volessi discutere di qualsiasi cosa con lei saprebbe ascoltarmi e anche "cazziarmi" come è già successo. sempre con la correttezza che la conttraddistingue. detto questo è anche una persona che SA. che CONOSCE. *e non ho voluto seguire il suo ESEMPIO. Ho voluto conoscere e sapere per conto mio. Peccato non averla seguita*.


Cioè? Non ho capito. In cosa avresti voluto seguirla e non l'hai fatto?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi piace questa cosa, che noi parliamo imperterrite del tempo e di vacanze mentre intorno ci si scanna su altri argomenti forumistici


  Sai che io non ho ancora capito cosa ha scritto Brunetta contro Farfalla!  Ed ho letto tuttooooooooo.

Ma non ho capito che mio marito mi tradiva per sei anni ahahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cioè? Non ho capito. In cosa avresti voluto seguirla e non l'hai fatto?


a non conoscere persone che non hanno nulla in comune con me.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che io non ho ancora capito cosa ha scritto Brunetta contro Farfalla!  Ed ho letto tuttooooooooo.
> 
> Ma non ho capito che mio marito mi tradiva per sei anni ahahahah


E' che ci siamo distratte un attimo con le case al mare


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> a non conoscere persone che non hanno nulla in comune con me.


Ah, ok, capito.

Pensavo in scelte di vita più importanti... e non mi pareva tu avessi rimorsi o rimpianti.


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi piace questa cosa, che noi parliamo imperterrite del tempo e di vacanze mentre intorno ci si scanna su altri argomenti forumistici


dai...scannare è un parolone....
posso dire che sono felice anche io che ci siano i tuoi? sono meravigliosi


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah, ok, capito.
> 
> Pensavo in scelte di vita più importanti... e non mi pareva tu avessi rimorsi o rimpianti.


ma ci mancherebbe...che cavolo Sole...ma ti pare?????:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> dai...*scannare *è un parolone....
> posso dire che sono felice anche io che ci siano i tuoi? sono meravigliosi


In effetti si è letto di peggio 

Sui miei... già vi vedo coalizzati contro di me a scassarmi i maroni


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti si è letto di peggio
> 
> Sui miei... già vi vedo coalizzati contro di me a scassarmi i maroni


Scapperò con tua madre!!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che io non ho ancora capito cosa ha scritto Brunetta contro Farfalla!  Ed ho letto tuttooooooooo.
> 
> Ma non ho capito che mio marito mi tradiva per sei anni ahahahah


Neanch'io.
Ma non la quoterò più.


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Noi andavamo in pineta di notte ahahah sotto un cielo UNICO al MONDO!


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Scapperò con tua madre!!!


Io ti lasciavo più volentieri mio padre


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti lasciavo più volentieri mio padre


sono un brav'uomo mica un martire


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Scapperò con tua madre!!!



Scherza poco perchè le donne stagionate fanno conquiste impensabili ahahah


----------



## @lex (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scherza poco perchè le donne stagionate fanno conquiste impensabili ahahah


Ma chi scherza!!! Sono innamorato di mia suocera!!!


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scherza poco perchè le donne stagionate fanno conquiste impensabili ahahah


Con tutto il rispetto per mia madre, che da giovane era una bella gnoccoletta e ancora adesso porta discretamente i suoi anni... mia madre è oltre la stagionatura 

E' nella fase 'la pace dei sensi'!


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

come al solito, in ogni discussione che si rispetti...
arrivano le beghe personali, i risentimenti mai sopiti,
adesso è l'ora di Persa e di Farfalla, tanto per dire.
Domani quello e quell'altro, il limite di questo forum.
si può essere d'accordo oppure no, sulle responsabilità di un amante,
 ma in questo ne i traditi, ne i traditori dovrebbero vederci un attacco personale.
ovvio che ci saranno amanti consapevoli, ovvio che ci saranno quelle cariche di responsabilità.
ai traditi si accusa il fatto di non aver digerito, ai traditori di non essere responsabili, 
agli amanti in fondo di fregarsene.
Se solamente per un attimo ci si calasse nei panni dell'altro, si capirebbero tante cose, 
ovvio serve la ragione.

basterebbe chiedersi cosa non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
la razionale e gelida matematica che per esempio alcuni hanno  verso il loro tradimento, a me fa impazzire,
ma chi glielo fa fare?
cosa c'è di tanto risolutivo in un mortimonio, se hai cosi chiaro tutto?
Non è con la logica che spieghi il tuo tradimento e tanto meno l'agire del tuo amante.
L'amante è uno stronzo, tu ne sei complice e attuatore , questa è la verità, finchè ti rinfilii nelle mie
lenzuola.
hai ragione solo se esci allo scoperto, solo se manifesti veramente te stesso, altrimenti è solo...*fuffa.
*aria. 
tanto per parler...
ma in fondo il mortimonio te lo tieni stretto.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che e lo raffiguri?
> Con problemi di coppia o con un patto loro che non condivideresti o in qualche altro modo che comunque giustifichi chi sta tradendo con te.
> Altrimenti la stima di lui scenderebbe oltre un limite che non ti consentirebbe di starci insieme.
> Non dubito che si soffra.
> Che non l'ho vissuto lo supponi tu.


Non hai capito nulla. IO non tradirei mai se non avessi qualche problema all'interno della mia coppia. Mi è capitato di avere un calo di attenzioni, un comportamento disdicevole (suo) e di pensare a un altro uomo. Ma MAI lo avrei tradito perchè io amavo lui. Lui perchè era lui non il mio convivente mio marito o il padre di mia figlia. Che c'entra la stima? Mi piace un uomo perchè è lui, mica perchè è sposato.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla. IO non tradirei mai se non avessi qualche problema all'interno della mia coppia. Mi è capitato di avere un calo di attenzioni, un comportamento disdicevole (suo) e di pensare a un altro uomo. Ma MAI lo avrei tradito perchè io amavo lui. Lui perchè era lui non il mio convivente mio marito o il padre di mia figlia. Che c'entra la stima? Mi piace un uomo perchè è lui, mica perchè è sposato.


poi se  è sposato che cazzo ti frega?
in fondo mica sei responsabile...
cazzi suoi.
vedi come è semplice.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> poi se  è sposato che cazzo ti frega?
> in fondo mica sei responsabile...
> cazzi suoi.
> vedi come è semplice.


Io non tradisco. Mi basta. Mica posso essere responsabile di tutti i mali del mondo eh :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma chi scherza!!! Sono innamorato di mia suocera!!!



Pure io della mia, ed è uno dei motivi per cui non glielo ho rimandato a casa!  Non scherzo.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io non tradisco. Mi basta. Mica posso essere responsabile di tutti i mali del mondo eh :mrgreen:



mi adeguavo alla filosofia del forum...
la responsabilità è di chi se la fa.
pensa che parlano di responsabilità, di etica, di comportamento,
 persone che tradiscono il loro mortimonio dai tempi della torre di Babele.

Sembra che si siano sposati per tradire  e che anzi senza lo sposalizio...
il loro tradimento perderebbe senso.

forse si nasce per essere in tre.
da subito, triste a chi tocca.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi adeguavo alla filosofia del forum...
> la responsabilità è di chi se la fa.
> pensa che parlano di responsabilità, di etica, di comportamento,
> persone che tradiscono il loro mortimonio dai tempi della torre di Babele.
> ...


E' il terzo che non comprendo. Che sia amante o partner ufficiale tradito. Per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe interessarsi al partner ufficiale o il partner ufficiale all'amante? Competizione? Una coppia si forma perchè ci sono due persone che la vogliono formare (lascia perdere la scopata alla Lothar o il gioco tanto per me del mio 'amico', parlo di coppie). Che si sia entrambi sposati e traditori o che si sia uno/una single e l'altro traditore. E' l'avere le stesse aspettative o meno che cambia la situazione. Sul non accorgersi del tradimento continuo a ribadirlo, non ci credo. Non vedi perchè non vuoi vedere e perchè ti va bene così.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' il terzo che non comprendo. Che sia amante o partner ufficiale tradito. Per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe interessarsi al partner ufficiale o il partner ufficiale all'amante? Competizione? Una coppia si forma perchè ci sono due persone che la vogliono formare (lascia perdere la scopata alla Lothar o il gioco tanto per me del mio 'amico', parlo di coppie). Che si sia entrambi sposati e traditori o che si sia uno/una single e l'altro traditore. E' l'avere le stesse aspettative o meno che cambia la situazione. Sul non accorgersi del tradimento continuo a ribadirlo, non ci credo. *Non vedi perchè non vuoi vedere e perchè ti va bene così*.


Non è sempre così, questa è una generalizzazione. A volte non vedi perché davvero hai cieca fiducia nell'altro. Perché sembra così terribile ammettere che quando vuoi molto bene a qualcuno sei ingenuo, vulnerabile, fiducioso?


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è sempre così, questa è una generalizzazione. A volte non vedi perché davvero hai cieca fiducia nell'altro. Perché sembra così terribile ammettere che quando vuoi molto bene a qualcuno sei ingenuo, vulnerabile, fiducioso?


Ma non è terribile. Io ero ingenua vulnerabile fiduciosa.Forse ho sempre avuto partner che in preda ad incontrollabili sensi di colpa buttavano tutta la loro rabbia depressa su di me. Avessi avuto partner affettuosi nemmeno me ne sarei accorta. Forse. Infatti mi incazzavo pure per quello, come ti scopi un'altra (o versione coniugale 'ti sei innamorato di un'altra') e mi tratti male?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è sempre così, questa è una generalizzazione. A volte non vedi perché davvero hai cieca fiducia nell'altro. Perché sembra così terribile ammettere che quando vuoi molto bene a qualcuno sei ingenuo, vulnerabile, fiducioso?



Mio marito al primo dubbio 'quella è pazza, chiedilo a ......,  è psicopatica, guardandomi negli occhi!

L'amico 'con tutte ma non con quella'!  E' una pericolosa!


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, poi e comunque* preferisco gli arabi visto che le situazioni famigliari rimangono in famiglia e gli altri rispettano il loro privato.* O gli altri devono interessarsi al privato famigliare ? Alla faccia del privato e della soggettività.



  sei matto?


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è terribile. Io ero ingenua vulnerabile fiduciosa.Forse ho sempre avuto partner che in preda ad incontrollabili sensi di colpa buttavano tutta la loro rabbia depressa su di me. Avessi avuto partner affettuosi nemmeno me ne sarei accorta. Forse. Infatti mi incazzavo pure per quello, come ti scopi un'altra (o versione coniugale 'ti sei innamorato di un'altra') e mi tratti male?



Certo, è tutto diverso.

Se mio marito mi avesse trattata male o avesse smesso di scopare con me, certo che me ne sarei resa conto.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' il terzo che non comprendo. Che sia amante o partner ufficiale tradito. Per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe interessarsi al partner ufficiale o il partner ufficiale all'amante? Competizione? Una coppia si forma perchè ci sono due persone che la vogliono formare (lascia perdere la scopata alla Lothar o il gioco tanto per me del mio 'amico', parlo di coppie). Che si sia entrambi sposati e traditori o che si sia uno/una single e l'altro traditore. E' l'avere le stesse aspettative o meno che cambia la situazione. Sul non accorgersi del tradimento continuo a ribadirlo, non ci credo. Non vedi perchè non vuoi vedere e perchè ti va bene così.



sulle ultime frasi concordo in pieno.
te ne accorgi certo, ma vuoi far finta che...
certo devi capire che scelta fai.
se ti conviene.
io non ho retto dopo aver capito, per esempio,
 ma è verissimo che lo avevo capito molto prima
sui motivi inconsci che spingono ad interessarsi dell'altro, non saprei dire onestamente.
prendo sempre me come esempio:
lui in una sola telefonata, mi disse che in fondo mi voleva bene... e che pensava di conoscermi!!!!
oramai si era affezionato!
io, dal mio canto ho sempre voluto sapere di lui, come era, che faceva, chi era insomma!
le responsabilità di un amante , nascono nel momento che intrecci una relazione... e ne diventi parte.
in fondo solo questo si voleva dire, e non capisco come altri, perchè ci sia tanta difficoltà ad ammetterlo.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito al primo dubbio 'quella è pazza, chiedilo a ......,  è psicopatica, guardandomi negli occhi!
> 
> L'amico 'con tutte ma non con quella'!  E' una pericolosa!



te sei un caso a parte!!!!


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sulle ultime frasi concordo in pieno.
> te ne accorgi certo, ma vuoi far finta che...
> certo devi capire che scelta fai.
> se ti conviene.
> ...


Nel momento in cui intrecci una relazione con l'amante. Tu tradito. Io l'avrei allacciata, era lei che non voleva assolutamente. Una volta diventata fidanzata dico.


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, è tutto diverso.
> 
> Se mio marito mi avesse trattata male o avesse smesso di scopare con me, certo che me ne sarei resa conto.


Mi è sempre successo così. Tradimento per ripicca? Boh. Spero non mi risucceda mai più.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui intrecci una relazione con l'amante. Tu tradito. Io l'avrei allacciata, era lei che non voleva assolutamente. Una volta diventata fidanzata dico.



giuro non ho capito un tubo.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sei matto?


te ne sei accorta solo adesso????


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> te sei un caso a parte!!!!



Allora mi assolvo!  Che vadano affunculo entrambi!


----------



## MK (19 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> giuro non ho capito un tubo.


Uffa. Rispiego. Perchè hai parlato con l'amante di tua moglie al telefono? Per conoscerlo meglio? A me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai venuta in mente. Vuoi lei e non me vai. Punto. Lei o un'altra è indifferente. Tu lasci me, è questo l'importante. Altra cosa quando l'amante diventa nuova compagna. Lì un rapporto civile lo trovo doveroso. Ma con lei è sempre stato impossibile averlo.


----------



## Spider (19 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Rispiego. Perchè hai parlato con l'amante di tua moglie al telefono? Per conoscerlo meglio? A me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai venuta in mente. Vuoi lei e non me vai. Punto. Lei o un'altra è indifferente. Tu lasci me, è questo l'importante. Altra cosa quando l'amante diventa nuova compagna. Lì un rapporto civile lo trovo doveroso. Ma con lei è sempre stato impossibile averlo.



ma perchè vi ammantate sempre di sacrosante verità?
io non avrei fatto, io non avrei detto...
io, io e poi avete fatto un casino dietro l'altro.
perchè telefonare a quello che sta distruggendo la tua famiglia ti sembra indecoroso?
ah certo, l'orgoglio, la tua personale stima.
io invece telefonai a seguito di un sms...e pensa te ho capito molto di più che dalle risposte di mia moglie.
*vuole lei e non me?*
ma come ti è venuta?


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> te ne sei accorta solo adesso????



non sapevo che Ultimo fosse posseduto da idee così nefaste
comunque gli consiglio di trasferirsi in arabia saudita e poi digitarci da lì come butta:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè vi ammantate sempre di sacrosante verità?
> io non avrei fatto, io non avrei detto...
> io, io e poi avete fatto un casino dietro l'altro.
> perchè telefonare a quello che sta distruggendo la tua famiglia ti sembra indecoroso?
> ...


E' quello che ho pensato. E che è successo. Non era uomo da scopate. Faceva sul serio. Troppo. Non tengo gli uomini legati alla catena, o stanno con me o non ci stanno. Fatico a stare dentro una coppia quando sono innamorata e ricambiata, figurati quando non mi ricambiano più. E' la *mia esperienza. *


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non sapevo che Ultimo fosse posseduto da idee così nefaste
> comunque gli consiglio di trasferirsi in arabia saudita e poi digitarci da lì come butta:mrgreen:


ultimo è posseduto dal demonio...
però in Arabia dovrebbe trovarsi bene....
ma secondo te riesce?
cinque, dico cinque...e tutte assatanate sotto il burka!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, è tutto diverso.
> 
> Se mio marito mi avesse trattata male o avesse smesso di scopare con me, certo che me ne sarei resa conto.


Infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ultimo è posseduto dal demonio...
> però in Arabia dovrebbe trovarsi bene....
> ma secondo te riesce?
> cinque, dico cinque...e tutte assatanate sotto il burka!!!!!


Possono essere al massimo quattro e tutte trattate nello stesso identico modo da tutti i punti di vista.
In pratica era concedere una cosa a condizioni impossibili per stroncarla.
La cosa non è riuscita.
Ma neanche il "nostro" matrimonio monogamico e indissolubile è riuscito.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.


Quindi hai perso stima nei suoi confronti una volta scoperto il tradimento? Se ti trattava bene... Anche qui il suo valore dà conferma al tuo? Come l'amante lo toglie?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi hai perso stima nei suoi confronti una volta scoperto il tradimento? Se ti trattava bene... Anche qui il suo valore dà conferma al tuo? Come l'amante lo toglie?


Ho perso stima perché è una merda che difficilmente più merda si trova.

Il discorso del valore non l'ho capito.
Il mio valore è altissimo e lui non me ne ha tolto neanche un po'.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho perso stima perché è una merda che difficilmente più merda si trova.
> 
> Il discorso del valore non l'ho capito.
> Il mio valore è altissimo e lui non me ne ha tolto neanche un po'.


Si è trasformato all'improvviso rispetto all'uomo che stimavi? Per il tradimento o anche per altro? 
Io leggo rabbia, ancora tanta tanta rabbia. Nei confronti suoi e delle amanti, qualsiasi tipo di amante sia (e ci sono anche le amanti che amano e rispettano l'ex coniuge), come giustamente ti è stato fatto notare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Si è trasformato all'improvviso rispetto all'uomo che stimavi? Per il tradimento o anche per altro?
> Io leggo rabbia, ancora tanta tanta rabbia. Nei confronti suoi e delle amanti, qualsiasi tipo di amante sia (e ci sono anche le amanti che amano e rispettano l'ex coniuge), come giustamente ti è stato fatto notare.


Vuoi che te lo racconti? Ho detto che non ho intenzione di farlo. I tipi di tradimenti mi hanno rivelato che è una merda. Immagina il peggio che hai letto e lui ha fatto di più.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi che te lo racconti? Ho detto che non ho intenzione di farlo. I tipi di tradimenti mi hanno rivelato che è una merda. Immagina il peggio che hai letto e lui ha fatto di più.


Peggio di quello che ho vissuto io? Difficile. Comunque rispetto il tuo desiderio di non parlarne anche se secondo me aiuterebbe a ridimensionare la rabbia. Non a cancellarla, ma ad incanalarla diversamente. E a vedere oltre. Andare oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Peggio di quello che ho vissuto io? Difficile. Comunque rispetto il tuo desiderio di non parlarne anche se secondo me aiuterebbe a ridimensionare la rabbia. Non a cancellarla, ma ad incanalarla diversamente. E a vedere oltre. Andare oltre.


Io sono oltre.
Ma se chiedono, rispondo.
Sono educata.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Peggio di quello che ho vissuto io? Difficile. Comunque rispetto il tuo desiderio di non parlarne anche se secondo me aiuterebbe a ridimensionare la rabbia. Non a cancellarla, ma ad incanalarla diversamente. E a vedere oltre. Andare oltre.


Cosa intendi per peggio di quello che ho vissuto io, l'abbandono per un altra?  O altro?


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Senza senza è brutto, ma quando arrivi a fine mese, sempre, poi ti arrivano gli stipendi e ricominci, se sei felice e hai la salute hai tutto
> 
> Per tanti anni era cosi, poi casini infiniti, di lavoro, tanti soldi ma tante rogne, no, meglio prima, molto meglio.
> 
> Sul tempo incrocio le dita, oggi qui quasi inverno, sabato era agosto!


Quanto hai ragione!
Anch'io rinpiango i periodi in cui, come si dice dalle mie parti, non avevamo neanche gli occhi per piangere, ma eravamo felici e innamorati.
Ma questa cosa la capisci solo quando diventi una vecchia gallina! (parlo per me, eh!)
O forse si rimpiangono perchè eravamo giovani, senza problemi di salute e con tutta la vita davanti.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scherza poco perchè le donne stagionate fanno conquiste impensabili ahahah


Allora mi butto!!!!! Stagionata la sono, ma non da buttare proprio via!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' il terzo che non comprendo. Che sia amante o partner ufficiale tradito. Per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe interessarsi al partner ufficiale o il partner ufficiale all'amante? Competizione? Una coppia si forma perchè ci sono due persone che la vogliono formare (lascia perdere la scopata alla Lothar o il gioco tanto per me del mio 'amico', parlo di coppie). Che si sia entrambi sposati e traditori o che si sia uno/una single e l'altro traditore. E' l'avere le stesse aspettative o meno che cambia la situazione. Sul non accorgersi del tradimento continuo a ribadirlo, non ci credo. Non vedi perchè non vuoi vedere e perchè ti va bene così.


Io, te lo giuro, non mi sono accorta di niente, ma perchè per me era assolutamente impensabile che mio marito mi tradisse. Era l'ultima cosa al mondo che avrei pensato che potesse fare. La stima e la fiducia che avevo in lui, nonostante la nostra crisi, era infinita.
Non ho visto certe cose perchè non c'era niente da vedere. E' stato in gambissima, lo ammetto. Anche le scuse che mi ha trovato per andare nei B&B con lei erano ineccepibili, a prova di bomba.
Poi, diciamo anche questo, lui sapeva benissimo che io avevo una fiducia cieca in lui, e lui su questo ci ha giocato.
Poi io non sono una persona traditrice di natura. E sono anche, nonstante l'età, una persona ingenua.


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Allora mi butto!!!!! Stagionata la sono, ma non da buttare proprio via!!!!:rotfl:


Ma quali donne stagionate?Mia mamma ha 65 anni e quando usciamo guardano più lei che me!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sulle ultime frasi concordo in pieno.
> te ne accorgi certo, ma vuoi far finta che...
> certo devi capire che scelta fai.
> se ti conviene.
> ...


Se mi telefonasse la pu...lzella, le farei rimpiangere di averlo fatto!


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io, te lo giuro, non mi sono accorta di niente, ma perchè per me *era assolutamente impensabile che mio marito mi tradisse*. Era l'ultima cosa al mondo che avrei pensato che potesse fare. *La stima e la fiducia che avevo in lui, nonostante la nostra crisi, era infinita.*
> Non ho visto certe cose perchè non c'era niente da vedere. E' stato in gambissima, lo ammetto. Anche le scuse che mi ha trovato per andare nei B&B con lei erano ineccepibili, a prova di bomba.
> Poi, diciamo anche questo, lui sapeva benissimo che *io avevo una fiducia cieca in lui, e lui su questo ci ha giocato.*
> Poi io non sono una persona traditrice di natura. E sono anche, nonstante l'età, una persona ingenua.


...e lo dicevano spesso a Napoli:fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio.Dai che adesso abbiamo imparato che i santi stanno tutti al paradiso:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma quali donne stagionate?Mia mamma ha 65 anni e quando usciamo guardano più lei che me!


Beh, diciamo che non ho più la freschezza dei vent'anni, ma me la cavo ancora.
Magari come tardona cucco ancora!!! E poi qualche figliolo con il complesso di Elettra non risolto lo trovo!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
P.S: seriamente...che strano mi fa parlare di certe cose...io che non le ho mai avute neanche nell'anticamera del cervello...


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...e lo dicevano spesso a Napoli:fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio.Dai che adesso abbiamo imparato che i santi stanno tutti al paradiso:smile:


Su questo ne puoi star certa!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come al solito, in ogni discussione che si rispetti...
> arrivano le beghe personali, i risentimenti mai sopiti,
> adesso è l'ora di Persa e di Farfalla, tanto per dire.
> Domani quello e quell'altro, il limite di questo forum.
> ...


Infatti si vede come ti cali bene tu nei panni degli altri. 
Ma ti capisco, non è mica un obbligo farlo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Da mettere in una cassetta di sicurezza ... gnente gnente li si deve pure ringraziare 'sti tizi per il "favorone" che ci hanno fatto? ROARRRR



Ringraziare? uhm...mi metti a disagio sai? 

No, non lo so se sono da ringraziare, probabilmente no. 

Ho sempre avuto questo cruccio caro lupacchiotto e spero amico mio, se pur virtuale. A volte sai, ci penso, penso alla mia vita se durante il suo percorso non si fosse messo in mezzo il tradimento. E penso, ma io  sarei riuscito a modificare in meglio? mia moglie sarebbe riuscita a modificarsi in meglio? E la mia vita familiare e di coppia intesa come empatia, amore, rispetto, fiducia,voglia di vivere assieme, dialogo etc sarebbe migliorata? E se non sarebbe migliorata io e mia moglie saremmo stati felici? O, saremmo rimasti assieme? 

Non so rispondere a queste domande caro amico mio.

Però so rispondere a tante domande reali e contemporanee. Credo basta leggermi  nei blog o anche nel forum stesso per rispondermi/ti

Ma rimane sempre un dubbio, rimarrà sempre,perchè la vita risposte certe non ne da mai. La vita è talmente bella che o in coppia o da soli o con un'altra donna io la vivrei solamente in una maniera, positivamente e al 100%. 
I crucci, le delusioni, le amarezze, le avversità in qualsiasi circostanza ci si trovi ne fanno parte, sono parte integrante dell'essere umano e della vita che vive, basta accettarli trovare il giusto compromesso e combatterli se necessario. 

La scelta tocca a noi, tu adesso nella situazione in cui ti trovi vuoi crogiolarti nel ricordo di un passato che ti ha portato al presente o vuoi affrontare il presente per viverti nella maniera migliore? 
Che alla fine il passato o il presente o il futuro vuoi o non vuoi oltre che non appartenerti totalmente perchè influenzato dalla vita e da chi ti circonda è tuo e solamente tuo, viverlo in una certa maniera e affrontarlo in una certa maniera di certo non è un'altra persona. 

Dal vangelo Ultimo sonetto 26, staciolla..! :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ultimo tutta la vita



Tanto mi basta e vaffanculo a tutti..! 

:inlove:


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possono essere al massimo quattro e tutte trattate nello stesso identico modo da tutti i punti di vista.
> In pratica era concedere una cosa a condizioni impossibili per stroncarla.
> La cosa non è riuscita.
> Ma neanche il "nostro" matrimonio monogamico e indissolubile è riuscito.



però almeno diciamo che era più prevedibile la non riuscita di tenere insieme 5 teste, di cui una a capo non per meriti ma per genere, invece di due teste, paritarie


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho perso stima perché *è una merda che difficilmente più merda si trova.*
> 
> Il discorso del valore non l'ho capito.
> Il mio valore è altissimo e lui non me ne ha tolto neanche un po'.


capisco che non vuoi raccontare, ma ti volevo dire che mi incuriosisce il contrasto tra la pacatezza con cui scrivi solitamente i post e le descrizioni tipo questa che invece riservi al tuo ex marito


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho perso stima perché è una merda che difficilmente più merda si trova.
> 
> Il discorso del valore non l'ho capito.
> Il mio valore è altissimo e lui non me ne ha tolto neanche un po'.


Ok...
Ma mi raccomando SI deve stare attenti
a come SI condanna il proprio partner

perchè bene o male

conviene tenerSI una parte di mona in tasca...

Uno può sempre dirti
Ciò

SI sta più attente a chi SI sceglie

quando ci SI sposa...

I frutti dell'albero?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però almeno diciamo che era più prevedibile la non riuscita di tenere insieme 5 teste, di cui una a capo non per meriti ma per genere, invece di due teste, paritarie


Nelle condizioni storiche date, e con quella tradizione alle spalle (anche nella Bibbia sono raccontate cose simili. Il problema era "moltiplicarsi") le probabilità erano buone, infatti la cosa ha funzionato per un bel po'.
Il problema è di chi considera certi libri sacri e immutabili e anche di chi considera i propri genitali sacri :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco che non vuoi raccontare, ma ti volevo dire che mi incuriosisce il contrasto tra la pacatezza con cui scrivi solitamente i post e le descrizioni tipo questa che invece riservi al tuo ex marito


_In sintesi un seriale con mie amiche, quelle non amiche me le ha presentate, e che ha usato sempre con tutte le casa, però una volta ha cambiato le lenzuola (assurdo le avevo appena messe! L'ho elogiato per essersene preoccupato) perché pure di braccino corto, anche se di mani e altro lunghi. E altre cosette che tengo riservate.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



@lex ha detto:


> io non sono nessuno per togliere nessun se (minerva senza rancore, eh?)
> ti ricordo che l'imbecille del precedente amministratore ha scritto nel regolamento (NEL REGOLAMENTO, SI BADI BENE...ROBA DA MATTI!!!!!!!!!) un papagnone di non so quante righe su persone "PERICOLOSE" che usa(va)no tecniche di "persuasione" e/o "manipolazione" in questo forum per carpire fatti privati e usarli...per non si sa per che cosa... quindi direi che una ragione validissima per non venire a dire a te o chiunque altro e principalmente all'idiota di giovanni chi fosse (se è così.....e i, se ce lo rimetto. caso mai avessi tu ragione è lei che lo dovrebbe togliere) c'è eccome per evitare(si) inutili rotture di palle da parte di chicchessia. anche fosse di un solo post. e non ha nulla a che vedere la serenità o meno di un comportamento. sempre specchiato. sempre trasparente e sempre corretto. checchè ne dica chiunque. senza prove e solo per un'antipatia personale. probabilmente reciproca con chi l'ha voluta fuori. amministratore e&co.
> detto questo è risibile quello che scrivi sull'amica per non farsi sgamare da te. non commenteri oltre.
> qui dentro l'utente Persa/Ritrovata dovrebbe essere solo RINGRAZIATA PER LA DEDIZIONE, L'APPORTO E IL *SUPPORTO* CHE HA DATO NEGLI ANNI A QUESTO FORUM.


E certo dovrebbe essere pure ringraziata?ma credi di essere un personaggio credibile?dai rinfreschiamo un pò l'utenza su chi cazzo eravate e cosa combinavate no?Giavanni pessimo?VOI avete fatto molto peggio,Persa ha FATTO molto peggio ringraziare un cazzo bello mio.....TU scrivi  così perchè quell'amministrazione di MERDA ti permetteva di tutto e di più rientravi e riuscivi ogni volta con un nick diverso è vero o è falso?iTALIA 1,RETE 4,CANA LE 5 NEANCHE UN IMBECILLE DI 8 ANNI,ma piantala coglione.Tu potevi..... ma la tua amica Persa ogni volta dava la caccia al troll di turno è vero o non è vero?chiaramente facevate pappa e ciccia con quel demente di fedifrago e quell'altra squilibrata di brujia ,e allora tu potevi correre a chiedere sanzione per un'emoticon fuori posto è VERO O NON è VERO?AVETE SANZIONATO PERSONE PER UN CARATTERE DI scrittura è VERO O NON è VERO?Mentre tu maramaldeggiavi con auguri di tumori e pisciate sulle tombe,e la tua amica PERSA in silenzio è vero o non è vero?Ascolta coglione,fin quando ci sarò io qui dentro,vedi di raccontare meno fregnacce,ti ho sempre preso a calci in culo e ti ho sempre contato i peli sul culo,quindi patetico buffone almeno racconta le cose come sono andate perchè qui ricordiamo molto bene tutte le merdate che HAI FATTO CON LA COMPIACENZA DI  Chi dovremmo ringraziare per una gestione MAFIOSA E CLIENTELARE del forum!Un ultima cosa:tu che ne hai una per tutti,tu che dovresti solo tacere,come giudichi chi HA SPARATO MERDA SU QUESTO FORUM E SU CHI C'ERA DENTRO PER POI TORNARE QUI CON ALTRO NICK?Bella coerenza no?Io con brunetta non ho problemi,ma scrivere dei comportamenti corretti di persa,bisogna essere SOLO CHE IN MALAFEDE.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Sole ha semplificato. Semplicemente Persa non ha nulla in comune con te. Non le stai sul cazzo ma non ha nulla da dire a te come ad altri. se non qui sopra. Tutto qui.


Invece di rompere il cazzo a farfalla brutto coglione perchè non ci spieghi come mai questa grande donna di 60 anni non ti hai mai ripreso ed insegnato che augurare tumori e brutti mali e qualcosa di schifoso?come mai sta grande donna ha sempre girato la faccia dall'altra parte?BUFFONE!


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Che poi...a 60 anni scrive che chi gira su auto potenti è perchè è ipodotato....pensa un pò tu che spessore sta grande donna...!Mii che cultura,tutti i piloti di f1,calciatori,motociclisti,appassionati,tutti il cazzo piccolo....che demente lei e che demente tu caro alex.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Apollonia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho già detto che lei gli ha fatto da "psicologa", e lui ci è cascato in pieno.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ringraziare? uhm...mi metti a disagio sai?
> 
> No, non lo so se sono da ringraziare, probabilmente no.
> 
> ...


Vedi Ultimo, amico mio pur se virtuale, nemmeno io so, se non si fosse messo in mezzo il "fattaccio", come le cose sarebbero andate ... resta solo la tristezza nel constatare di aver passato più della metà della mia vita con una persona che da un certo punto, anche di fronte ai bambini, guardandomi diritto negli occhi diceva "Ti amo" ... e io ero consapevole che non era vero ... E' difficile Cla ... tanto difficile


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> muoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


però è sempre umorismo involontario


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo, amico mio pur se virtuale, nemmeno io so, se non si fosse messo in mezzo il "fattaccio", come le cose sarebbero andate ... resta solo la tristezza nel constatare di aver passato più della metà della mia vita con una persona che da un certo punto, anche di fronte ai bambini, guardandomi diritto negli occhi diceva "Ti amo" ... e io ero consapevole che non era vero ... E' difficile Cla ... tanto difficile


Vedi,a me quelli come te piacciono.A me interessa la verità,l'oggettività delle cose,accettiamo l'amore che pensiamo di meritare wolf,e allora meglio la consapevolezza di sapere che chi ci dice ti amo mente...,che crederlo veramente per convenienza.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo, amico mio pur se virtuale, nemmeno io so, se non si fosse messo in mezzo il "fattaccio", come le cose sarebbero andate ... resta solo la tristezza nel constatare di aver passato più della metà della mia vita con una persona che da un certo punto, anche di fronte ai bambini, guardandomi diritto negli occhi diceva "Ti amo" ... e io ero consapevole che non era vero ... E' difficile Cla ... tanto difficile



E' qua l'errore di fondo..! eventualmente se proprio qualcuno deve pensare di aver rovinato metà della propria vita, non è il tradito/a ma chi ha tradito....!

Ma io non la vedo così, assolutamente no. Io vedo un passaggio di vita dove si è caduti, dove la coppia è caduta sbattendo la faccia contro un muro di cemento, sgretolando vecchi sogni che appartengono soltanto a chi idealizza e a chi non vuole aprire gli occhi. 

Gli errori si pagano, le cadute si pagano e caro prezzo anche, ma il costo lo decidiamo noi soltanto.


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> _In sintesi un seriale con mie amiche, quelle non amiche me le ha presentate, e che ha usato sempre con tutte le casa, però una volta ha cambiato le lenzuola (assurdo le avevo appena messe! L'ho elogiato per essersene preoccupato) perché pure di braccino corto, anche se di mani e altro lunghi. E altre cosette che tengo riservate.


capisco:singleeye:

ma adesso che vita fa?


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > muoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco:singleeye:
> 
> ma adesso che vita fa?


Non ne ho idea :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea :smile::smile::smile:



hai ragione...sono io che sono irrimediabilmente curiosa


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione...sono io che sono irrimediabilmente curiosa


Anch'io. Ma non per quello che fa lui. Mi è bastato quello che so


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ma non per quello che fa lui. Mi è bastato quello che so


certo, ma mi domandavo se visto che non diventiamo più giovani ma anzi, possa risultare più difficoltoso saltare da un letto all'altro


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' qua l'errore di fondo..! eventualmente se proprio qualcuno deve pensare di aver rovinato metà della propria vita, non è il tradito/a ma chi ha tradito....!
> 
> Ma io non la vedo così, assolutamente no. Io vedo un passaggio di vita dove si è caduti, dove la coppia è caduta sbattendo la faccia contro un muro di cemento, sgretolando vecchi sogni che appartengono soltanto a chi idealizza e a chi non vuole aprire gli occhi.
> 
> Gli errori si pagano, le cadute si pagano e caro prezzo anche, ma il costo lo decidiamo noi soltanto.


Cara Aquila Reale, io ti lovvo!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come al solito, in ogni discussione che si rispetti...
> arrivano le beghe personali, i risentimenti mai sopiti,
> adesso è l'ora di Persa e di Farfalla, tanto per dire.
> Domani quello e quell'altro, il limite di questo forum.
> ...



E col neretto lo ho davvero lette tutte.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > muoro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo, ma mi domandavo se visto che non diventiamo più giovani ma anzi, possa risultare più difficoltoso saltare da un letto all'altro


Nell'analisi che avevo fatto a suo tempo, la sua nevrosi era il bisogno di conferme che gli era possibile ricercare solo avendo una relazione stabile e sicura che gli consentisse di ammortizzare i rifiuti e ottimizzare gli assensi superficiali che non corrispondevano ad una reale accettazione di lui. Del resto lui stesso non si accettava e quello che faceva non lo aiutava se non momentaneamente con l'adrenalina del rischio e quindi aveva bisogno di dosi sempre maggiori di rischio e abiezione. 
Naturalmente quando tutto è venuto a galla è caduto in depressione.
Non abbastanza però


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' qua l'errore di fondo..! eventualmente se proprio qualcuno deve pensare di aver rovinato metà della propria vita, non è il tradito/a ma chi ha tradito....!
> 
> Ma io non la vedo così, assolutamente no. Io vedo un passaggio di vita dove si è caduti, dove la coppia è caduta sbattendo la faccia contro un muro di cemento, sgretolando vecchi sogni che appartengono soltanto a chi idealizza e a chi non vuole aprire gli occhi.
> 
> Gli errori si pagano, le cadute si pagano e caro prezzo anche, ma il costo lo decidiamo noi soltanto.



Ciao

Wolf, ha preso riferimento su un aspetto, che la tua esperienza ti ha risparmiato. 
La doppiezza. L'inganno dei sensi ... la spudoratezza nel guardarti e parlarti 
di una storia che non esiste ... la falsificazione ... che perdura nel tempo ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Cara Aquila Reale, io ti lovvo!


se se....  Quello che scrivo è di una banalità disarmante, solo che, voi, sapete a priori quello che scrivo, ma lo volete leggere mille e mille e mille volte per riuscire a farlo proprio. E io non mi stancherò mai di scrivere banalità.


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'analisi che avevo fatto a suo tempo, la sua nevrosi era il bisogno di conferme che gli era possibile ricercare solo avendo una relazione stabile e sicura che gli consentisse di ammortizzare i rifiuti e ottimizzare gli assensi superficiali che non corrispondevano ad una reale accettazione di lui. Del resto lui stesso non si accettava e quello che faceva non lo aiutava se non momentaneamente con l'adrenalina del rischio e quindi aveva bisogno di dosi sempre maggiori di rischio e abiezione.
> Naturalmente quando tutto è venuto a galla è caduto in depressione.
> Non abbastanza però



ma se la cura la depressione?
o non lo sai?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'analisi che avevo fatto a suo tempo, la sua nevrosi era il bisogno di conferme che gli era possibile ricercare solo avendo una relazione stabile e sicura che gli consentisse di ammortizzare i rifiuti e ottimizzare gli assensi superficiali che non corrispondevano ad una reale accettazione di lui. Del resto lui stesso non si accettava e quello che faceva non lo aiutava se non momentaneamente con l'adrenalina del rischio e quindi aveva bisogno di dosi sempre maggiori di rischio e abiezione.
> Naturalmente quando tutto è venuto a galla è caduto in depressione.
> Non abbastanza però


Ho scoperto che il mio ex è iscritto qui.
Solo lui può avere disapprovato questo post. Visto che solo di lui parlavo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Wolf, ha preso riferimento su un aspetto, che la tua esperienza ti ha risparmiato.
> La doppiezza. L'inganno dei sensi ... la spudoratezza nel guardarti e parlarti
> ...


Si avevo inteso il messaggio di Wolf. Guarda caso anche io ho vissuto quello che Wolf mi diceva. E non credo che wolf abbia capito come me che ancor prima che mia moglie mi tradisse io già lo sapevo. 

Ma anche se io non avessi vissuto in prima persona il tutto dobbiamo per forza metterci a guardare il pelo nell'uovo? 

Vogliamo stilare un catalogo di smaltimento della sofferenza in base a quali parametri? A me basta sapere che la coppia stia tentando di andarsi incontro e su quello vorrei andare a lavorare. Poi se dobbiamo per forza di cose metterci a confronto e dire ahh io di qua e io di la.... bhe anche io posso dire ahhh io di qua e io di la..! e che nessuno nessuna mi venga a dire che la mia storia e così o pomì perchè quello che ero e quella che è la mia storia lo so soltanto io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che il mio ex è iscritto qui.
> Solo lui può avere disapprovato questo post. Visto che solo di lui parlavo.


o qualcuno che in lui si identifica...

vediamo se adesso il rosso lo becco io...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o qualcuno che in lui si identifica...
> 
> vediamo se adesso il rosso lo becco io...


Se qualcuno si identifica si faccia curare. Io parlo di un caso psichiatrico.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si avevo inteso il messaggio di Wolf. Guarda caso anche io ho vissuto quello che Wolf mi diceva. *E non credo che wolf abbia capito come me che ancor prima che mia moglie mi tradisse io già lo sapevo.*
> 
> Ma anche se io non avessi vissuto in prima persona il tutto dobbiamo per forza metterci a guardare il pelo nell'uovo?
> 
> Vogliamo stilare un catalogo di smaltimento della sofferenza in base a quali parametri? A me basta sapere che la coppia stia tentando di andarsi incontro e su quello vorrei andare a lavorare. Poi se dobbiamo per forza di cose metterci a confronto e dire ahh io di qua e io di la.... bhe anche io posso dire ahhh io di qua e io di la..! e che nessuno nessuna mi venga a dire che la mia storia e così o pomì perchè quello che ero e quella che è la mia storia lo so soltanto io.


Purtroppo Cla non mi è stato risparmiato nemmeno questo ... quella vocina, quella sensazione, quello sguardo ... purtroppo non mi son fatto mancare nulla


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se se....  Quello che scrivo è di una banalità disarmante, solo che, voi, sapete a priori quello che scrivo, ma lo volete leggere mille e mille e mille volte per riuscire a farlo proprio. E io non mi stancherò mai di scrivere banalità.


Non è vero che scrivi banalità. Io a priori credo a quello che scrivono le persone, poi se sono false, affari loro.
Siccome io adesso sono in un situazione di limbo (rimango, lo lascio, che faccio?) e so che la scelta più facile sarebbe lasciarlo, leggere di qualcuno che si è preso una bella porta in faccia , ma è andato avanti e si è fatto mille domande, e alla fine ha fatto una scelta consapevole e  cambiando le dinamiche della coppia è riuscito a ricostruire, beh, questo mi fa sperare che anch'io ce la potrò fare.

Ci vuole più coraggio a rimanere che ad andarsene!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti devi permettere di scrivere una cosa simile.
> Mi hai rotto il cazzo sono anni che travisi ogni mio post e lo fai apposta
> Ti sto sul cazzo perchè rapresento l'esatto opposto dell'amante che tu hai nella testa.
> Non ho mai parlato di brutte e cattive. Anzi cerco di dare un punto di vista che puó aiutare, un'altra visione. Che puó essere condivisa o meno ma reale perché vissuta sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Ho dovuto aspettare un bel po', ma la Farfalla incazzata è uno spettacolo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho dovuto aspettare un bel po', ma la Farfalla incazzata è uno spettacolo


:bacio:


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Purtroppo Cla non mi è stato risparmiato nemmeno questo ... quella vocina, quella sensazione, quello sguardo ... purtroppo non mi son fatto mancare nulla




Ciao


  ...


non essere troppo severo con te stesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Purtroppo Cla non mi è stato risparmiato nemmeno questo ... quella vocina, quella sensazione, quello sguardo ... purtroppo non mi son fatto mancare nulla



Pensi che non lo sappia? O come scrivi tu: echenonloso? 

Per ben due volte di notte circa 5 mesi prima del tradimento mia moglie mi trovò con le lacrime agli occhi..... Evito di raccontare il seguito. :smile:

E per l'ennesima volta onde evitare di sentirmi scrivere il tuo tradimento è stato diverso, ricordo che due volte ho pensato al suicidio e una volta ero seriamente convinto di uccidermi. Ma servirà riscriverlo? che cazzo gliene nee frega agli altri se lo scrivo? che cazzo gliene frega agli altri quando sanno soltanto leggere due righe e non sanno pensare a cosa ci può essere dietro la soggettività di un uomo e non alla sua storia.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


E comunque tranquilla  E' sempre tutto personale. Si risponde all'utente e mai al post.


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque tranquilla  E' sempre tutto personale. Si risponde all'utente e mai al post.



mi sembra evidente


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque tranquilla  E' sempre tutto personale. Si risponde all'utente e mai al post.


Da quanti anni mi leggi e mi conosci? Quante volte ho sbottato così?
Comunque rileggendomi con gli occhi di non può capire mi rendo conto che sono sembrata eccessiva e totalmente fuori luogo  e se devo essere sincera questo mi fa incazzare ancora di più, non certo per loro che hanno tutti i motivi per vederla così ma per chi sghignazza nell'ombra.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Da quanti anni mi leggi e mi conosci? Quante volte ho sbottato così?
> Comunque rileggendomi con gli occhi di non può capire mi rendo conto che sono sembrata eccessiva e totalmente fuori luogo  e se devo essere sincera questo mi fa incazzare ancora di più, non certo per loro che hanno tutti i motivi per vederla così ma per chi sghignazza nell'ombra.


E ma chi si divertiva a sghignazzare nell'ombra hai visto che fine ha fatto?ridotto ai minimi termini,ho fatto un bel pic nic su quelle chiappe stanche e appassite....


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che non lo sappia? O come scrivi tu: echenonloso?
> 
> Per ben due volte di notte circa 5 mesi prima del tradimento mia moglie mi trovò con le lacrime agli occhi..... Evito di raccontare il seguito. :smile:
> 
> E per l'ennesima volta onde evitare di sentirmi scrivere il tuo tradimento è stato diverso, ricordo che due volte ho pensato al suicidio e una volta ero seriamente convinto di uccidermi. Ma servirà riscriverlo? che cazzo gliene nee frega agli altri se lo scrivo? che cazzo gliene frega agli altri quando sanno soltanto leggere due righe e non sanno pensare a cosa ci può essere dietro la soggettività di un uomo e non alla sua storia.


Due uomini diversi distanti centinaia di km eppur così simili  ... solo il pensiero dei bambini mi fermò ... ma la lava è ancora lì e spinge ... e il demone che sembrava chetato stà ricominciando a ruggire ... periodaccio :incazzato:


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


:yoga: forse nemmeno questo basterebbe ...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che non lo sappia? O come scrivi tu: echenonloso?
> 
> Per ben due volte di notte circa 5 mesi prima del tradimento mia moglie mi trovò con le lacrime agli occhi..... Evito di raccontare il seguito. :smile:
> 
> E per l'ennesima volta onde evitare di sentirmi scrivere il tuo tradimento è stato diverso, ricordo che due volte ho pensato al suicidio e una volta ero seriamente convinto di uccidermi. Ma servirà riscriverlo? che cazzo gliene nee frega agli altri se lo scrivo? che cazzo gliene frega agli altri quando sanno soltanto leggere due righe e non sanno pensare a cosa ci può essere dietro la soggettività di un uomo e non alla sua storia.


Non è vero che non frega niente agli altri. Ma non è invece chiaro cosa sperano (o pretendono) di leggere (certi) traditi ? 
Ma Farfalla, Nicka, la Matraini le leggete ? A me a questo punto viene il dubbio che i loro post vengano saltati a piè pari. E' proprio da loro che per me i traditi possono ricevere, e tanto. 

PS: Fra la Vucciria e Ballarò avrò preso 4 chili in 4 giorni. 'ccivostra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo, amico mio pur se virtuale, nemmeno io so, se non si fosse messo in mezzo il "fattaccio", come le cose sarebbero andate ... resta solo la tristezza nel constatare di aver passato più della metà della mia vita con una persona che da un certo punto, anche di fronte ai bambini, guardandomi diritto negli occhi diceva "Ti amo" ... e io ero consapevole che non era vero ... E' difficile Cla ... tanto difficile


È difficile si.Non se ne esce più.E solo chi l'ha vissuto lo sa perché ce l'ha sul cuore e nella testa pesante come una roccia..chi non l'ha vissuto invece giudica pesante, lagnoso e complessato chi lo racconta.E quante volte mi son sentita rispondere "non pensarci più gli uomini son così".E mentre prima ti arrabbi perché non capiscono la tempesta che hai dentro, poi capisci il perchè non ti capiscono.Non l'hanno vissuto e per quanto sensibili e intelligenti non c'arriveranno mai.È come una coltellata e il coltello è sempre là, ce lo porteremo sempre dentro fino a quando un nuovo evento bello o brutto non ce lo farà superare (incrociamo le dita e speriamo per qualcosa di bello finalmente!):smile:


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che non lo sappia? O come scrivi tu: echenonloso?
> 
> Per ben due volte di notte circa 5 mesi prima del tradimento mia moglie mi trovò con le lacrime agli occhi..... Evito di raccontare il seguito. :smile:
> 
> E per l'ennesima volta onde evitare di sentirmi scrivere il tuo tradimento è stato diverso, ricordo che due volte ho pensato al suicidio e una volta ero seriamente convinto di uccidermi. Ma servirà riscriverlo? che cazzo gliene nee frega agli altri se lo scrivo? che cazzo gliene frega agli altri quando sanno soltanto leggere due righe e non sanno pensare a cosa ci può essere dietro la soggettività di un uomo e non alla sua storia.


A me m'interessa perché so di cosa parli


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

io penso che l errore sia vostro. traditi e traditori. non cercate un confronto. cercate un carnefice. entrambi.
e si vede da 1000 post.
ma poi scusate, ma che diavolo pretendete?
provate a mettere un gobbo e un interiste nella stessa stanza....
e' normale che i traditi covino un certo rancore verso tutto il genere amanti/traditori. come e' normale che i traditori cerchino di spiegare che no, io diversa, io sono diverso.
che puo anche essere, nessuno dice di no.....ma come alcuni traditori si riesntono da morire quando gli amanti vengono tacciati di troie/scopadonne/donnaioli/signle sfigati etc etc, permettete che i traditi si risentano anche quando sembra generalizzando si fanno passare i tradimenti come unica via di uscita?
e' proprio qui che non si dovrebbe generalizzare. chi ha da dire qualcosa la dica e basta, chi deve raccontare racconti. 

se ci agitiamo poi.....si capiscono fischi per fischi....


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è vero che non frega niente agli altri. Ma non è invece chiaro cosa sperano (o pretendono) di leggere (certi) traditi ?
> Ma Farfalla, Nicka, la Matraini le leggete ? A me a questo punto viene il dubbio che i loro post vengano saltati a piè pari. E' proprio da loro che per me i traditi possono ricevere, e tanto.
> 
> PS: Fra la Vucciria e Ballarò avrò preso 4 chili in 4 giorni. 'ccivostra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Grazie per avermi nominata...
Il problema è che ognuno deve fare il proprio percorso per poter prendere una distanza sufficiente per poter leggere e ascoltare e forse anche capire tutte le campane...
Qui mi pare di capire che arrivino prevalentemente persone che stanno ancora vivendo un dolore e ancora non lo hanno metabolizzato e trasformato in un punto di forza. 
Io non so cosa un tradito voglia sentirsi dire, di cosa ha bisogno, ma se posso essere d'aiuto con le mie parole per qualcuno io posso solo che esserne contenta...

PS: il Ballarò...:inlove: ci portasti qualcosa?!


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è vero che non frega niente agli altri. Ma non è invece chiaro cosa sperano (o pretendono) di leggere (certi) traditi ?
> Ma Farfalla, Nicka, la Matraini le leggete ? A me a questo punto viene il dubbio che i loro post vengano saltati a piè pari. E' proprio da loro che per me i traditi possono ricevere, e tanto.
> 
> PS: Fra la Vucciria e Ballarò avrò preso 4 chili in 4 giorni. 'ccivostra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


si e grazie a loro ho cominciato a capire che non tutte le traditrici/amanti sono superficiali troie o streghe o facocere.chi arriva qui al improvviso da tradito arriva arrabbiato e condizionato dal suo vissuto ma penso che piano piano trova anche la pazienza di capire un po'di piu


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si e grazie a loro ho cominciato a capire che non tutte le traditrici/amanti sono superficiali troie o streghe o facocere.chi arriva qui al improvviso da tradito arriva arrabbiato e condizionato dal suo vissuto ma penso che piano piano trova anche la pazienza di capire un po'di piu


e soprattutto si vedono le cose dal punto di vista opposto, ci si spoglia dai condizionamenti, dalle paure infondate e anche dalle false speranze. Si arriva, o perlomeno ci si avvicina, alla verità, che non è la verità dei singoli episodi ma dell'intero.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi nominata...
> Il problema è che ognuno deve fare il proprio percorso per poter prendere una distanza sufficiente per poter leggere e ascoltare e forse anche capire tutte le campane...
> Qui mi pare di capire che arrivino prevalentemente persone che stanno ancora vivendo un dolore e ancora non lo hanno metabolizzato e trasformato in un punto di forza.
> Io non so cosa un tradito voglia sentirsi dire, di cosa ha bisogno, ma se posso essere d'aiuto con le mie parole per qualcuno io posso solo che esserne contenta...
> ...


La panza


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La panza


E ci sta!!! La panza da panella e arancina è panza bbona!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è vero che non frega niente agli altri. Ma non è invece chiaro cosa sperano (o pretendono) di leggere (certi) traditi ?
> Ma Farfalla, Nicka, la Matraini le leggete ? A me a questo punto viene il dubbio che i loro post vengano saltati a piè pari. E' proprio da loro che per me i traditi possono ricevere, e tanto.
> 
> PS:* Fra la Vucciria e Ballarò avrò preso 4 chili in 4 giorni. 'ccivostra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:*


Sai che amo la pancetta vero?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si e grazie a loro ho cominciato a capire che non tutte le traditrici/amanti sono superficiali troie o streghe o facocere.chi arriva qui al improvviso da tradito arriva arrabbiato e condizionato dal suo vissuto ma penso che piano piano trova anche la pazienza di capire un po'di piu


:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che amo la pancetta vero?


in una donna la trovo estremamente sexy. in un uomo....be be be.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La panza


Consolati ci son panze che son pure sexi


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io, te lo giuro, non mi sono accorta di niente, ma perchè per me era assolutamente impensabile che mio marito mi tradisse. Era l'ultima cosa al mondo che avrei pensato che potesse fare. La stima e la fiducia che avevo in lui, nonostante la nostra crisi, era infinita.
> Non ho visto certe cose perchè non c'era niente da vedere. E' stato in gambissima, lo ammetto. Anche le scuse che mi ha trovato per andare nei B&B con lei erano ineccepibili, a prova di bomba.
> Poi, diciamo anche questo,* lui sapeva benissimo che io avevo una fiducia cieca in lui, e lui su questo ci ha giocato*.
> Poi io non sono una persona traditrice di natura. E sono anche, nonstante l'età, una persona ingenua.


Esattamente.
 Io posso dire di aver commesso degli errori, di non aver colto la gravità del suo malessere (quello che l'ha portato poi al tradimento), di aver minimizzato e, a un certo punto, di essermi un po' distaccata per salvaguardarmi (andare dietro alle sue ipocondrie, alle corse in ospedale, ai suoi lamenti ogni volta che teneva il figlio in braccio alla lunga è stato logorante).

Ma non penso di non aver visto per non voler vedere.

Io avevo cieca fiducia in lui. Se lo chiamavo e non rispondeva, se chiamavo in ufficio e nessuno sapeva dove fosse, a me non veniva nemmeno in mente che fosse con una donna a fare sesso. Ma nemmeno lontanamente. Mai presa in considerazione una cosa del genere.

Ingenua anch'io eh... ora forse meno. Oggi sono più attenta, in ogni cosa. Istintivamente ti metto la mia vita tra le braccia, ma se mi accorgo che mi racconti balle, anche innocenti, poi divento sospettosa. Prima non ero così.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma quali donne stagionate?Mia mamma ha 65 anni e quando usciamo guardano più lei che me!


Grande 

Mia madre è un po' più stagionata però


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque tranquilla  E' sempre tutto personale. Si risponde all'utente e mai al post.


allora che lo teniamo a fare un sistema del menga del genere?


----------



## Nicka (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si e grazie a loro ho cominciato a capire che non tutte le traditrici/amanti sono superficiali troie o streghe o facocere.chi arriva qui al improvviso da tradito arriva arrabbiato e condizionato dal suo vissuto ma penso che piano piano trova anche la pazienza di capire un po'di piu


Bisogna sempre parlare di persone, non di categorie...
Grazie per avere l'apertura mentale di ascoltare...


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> guarda che non è necessariamente così. Io sono stata tradita 15 anni fa. La mia colpa era che ero incinta. Eppure ti assicuro che quella persona non è più minimamente nei miei pensieri. Zero. Ma da un pezzo. Sarà perché poi ho tradito anch'io? Boh. Forse. Chissà. Però quando ho tradito, la tipa era finita nel dimenticatoio da tanto. Quindi non deve essere per forza "per sempre"


Son d'accordo con te, ma dovrà passare tanto, tanto tempo.
E il mio "per sempre" era riferito al fatto che questo periodo non lo potremo cancellare dalla nostra vita.
Come tanti altri periodi. Forse piano piano il ricordo andrà sbiadendo, ma rimarrà sempre un "prima" e un "dopo".
Già adesso, guardando certe cose e vedendo le date in cui sono state fatte, mi viene da pensare:" Qui lui l'aveva già incontrata, qui lui mi aveva già cornificata."
Guardando l'estratto conto della banca, per esempio, mi sono accorta che ero andata a fare compere con mia mamma proprio li week-end in cui lui si era organizzato l'incontro. E ho pensato:" Io a comprare il cappotto, lui a farsi la sua bella."
Ecco, queste cose mi fanno male, ma, per adesso, mi vengono spontanee, nel senso che mi si formano nella mente senza che io ci pensi.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi rimanere con lui?


Bella domanda!
Direi... forse sì.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come al solito, in ogni discussione che si rispetti...
> arrivano le beghe personali, i risentimenti mai sopiti,
> adesso è l'ora di Persa e di Farfalla, tanto per dire.
> Domani quello e quell'altro, il limite di questo forum.
> ...


Sante parole!
La firma di Ultimo dice proprio questo!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo, amico mio pur se virtuale, nemmeno io so, se non si fosse messo in mezzo il "fattaccio", come le cose sarebbero andate ... resta solo la tristezza nel constatare di aver passato più della metà della mia vita con una persona che da un certo punto, anche di fronte ai bambini, guardandomi diritto negli occhi diceva "Ti amo" ... e io ero consapevole che non era vero ... E' difficile Cla ... tanto difficile


Triste sì, ma anche questo fa parte di quel gioco complesso che è la coppia.

Si sceglie di stare insieme per essere più felici e invece nella pratica lo vediamo quanto è difficile far funzionare tutto... quanto è difficile trovare un equilibrio che duri nel tempo.

Il tradimento, a prescindere dal restare insieme o no, è una botta che però, se si prende nel modo giusto, può riattivare delle energie che nemmeno credevamo di avere: mette all'opera le tue capacità di comprensione, di autocritica, di reazione. 
Ti dirò che alla luce di tutto io sono contenta di essere stata tradita. Ho sofferto tanto, la mia vita ne è uscita sconvolta e cambiata. Ma ho imparato su di me e sugli altri più in questi ultimi 4 anni che in tutta la vita.

Con questo non voglio fare l'ode al tradimento e tantomeno al traditore eh. Ma solo per dire che le brutte esperienze non sono mai tempo perso se le affrontiamo attivamente... :smile:


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E col neretto lo ho davvero lette tutte.




e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.

dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
 che vuoi che ti dica,
 mica puoi leggere solo... la gazzetta dello sport.
oppure manda lo sceriffo...

Senti tanto per chiarirci, a me non frega veramente nulla di quello che combini tu (generico) nella tua cazzo di vita,
puoi fare veramente quello che vuoi e questo "farlo" potrebbe collimare esattamente con il volere di un altro.
e questo è in fondo un bene.
Resta che per fare quello che vuoi, in questo caso o casi simili, devi necessariamente ingannare qualcuno.
e questo è in fondo un male.
oppure mi vuoi argomentare che ingannare qualcuno non è male?

resta anche che si riesca a trovare una giustificazione più che plausibile a tutto questo, 
ma nel momento che non ci si incarica della propria responsabilità tutto il castello di carta crolla.
le parole sono aria al vento, sola aria fritta, bella condita...la sostanza è che parassitamente
  si vive come un vampiro, sulle spalle di un altro.
tutto quello che si è costruito, nasce e si alimenta su di una *omissione*, e non è una omissione da poco.
visto che rappresenta il terzo.
come si può pretendere di essere credibili, se tutto gira intorno ad una menzogna?
per essere credibili, bisognerebbe prima di tutto essere onesti...
ma qui siamo lontano.
veramente anni luce.


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre parlare di persone, non di categorie...
> Grazie per avere l'apertura mentale di ascoltare...


Prego:smile:Ho cominciato a trovarmi bene in questo luogo proprio quando ho abolito le categorie.I traditori possono diventare traditi e i traditi traditori perché non si sa mai cosa ci porta il domani, le nostre convinzioni sono momentanee anche se possono sembrare definitive.Quindi alle categorie non ci credo ma alla condivisione delle esperienze e dei vari vissuti sì.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo, ma mi domandavo se visto che non diventiamo più giovani ma anzi, possa risultare più difficoltoso saltare da un letto all'altro


Altro che se è più difficile, soprattutto se non lo hai mai fatto come hobby!

Credo gli uomini si facciano  molti meno  problemi se non forse x il grado di soddisfazione (viagra) noi donne con gli anni, dovendo/volendo cambiare......peso rughe pancia ........poi spesso sono solo nostre fissazioni visto che non andiamo a caccia di nessuno ma ci capita di essere corteggiare da chi ci piace.

I primi tempi il mio amico sorrideva e mi diceva di piantarla con la storia dell'età. 

Forse forse neppure la sa. Io l'ho dato x scontato ma lui non me l'ha mai chiesta.

mi conosce da tanto. Boh

effettivamente un dubbio grosso in proposito mi è venuto all'inizio.

se ne farà una ragione.

O forse è solo molto furbo.  Non vuole rogne con trentenni.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Triste sì, ma anche questo fa parte di quel gioco complesso che è la coppia.
> 
> Si sceglie di stare insieme per essere più felici e invece nella pratica lo vediamo quanto è difficile far funzionare tutto... quanto è difficile trovare un equilibrio che duri nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per il tifo ma al momento è l'affrontare attivamente che sento oramai latitare ...


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È difficile si.Non se ne esce più.E solo chi l'ha vissuto lo sa perché ce l'ha sul cuore e nella testa pesante come una roccia..chi non l'ha vissuto invece giudica pesante, lagnoso e complessato chi lo racconta.E quante volte mi son sentita rispondere "*non pensarci più gli uomini son così*".E mentre prima ti arrabbi perché non capiscono la tempesta che hai dentro, poi capisci il perchè non ti capiscono.Non l'hanno vissuto e per quanto sensibili e intelligenti non c'arriveranno mai.È come una coltellata e il coltello è sempre là, ce lo porteremo sempre dentro fino a quando un nuovo evento bello o brutto non ce lo farà superare (incrociamo le dita e speriamo per qualcosa di bello finalmente!):smile:


Ti do ragione in tutto e per tutto, ma la frase in neretto è una cosa che mi è stata detta più volte e che non ho mai ammesso e sopportato, anche perché ho sposato mio marito proprio perché lo credevo diverso dagli altri.
La generalizzazione non è intelligente.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Io posso dire di aver commesso degli errori, di non aver colto la gravità del suo malessere (quello che l'ha portato poi al tradimento), di aver minimizzato e, a un certo punto, di essermi un po' distaccata per salvaguardarmi (andare dietro alle sue ipocondrie, alle corse in ospedale, ai suoi lamenti ogni volta che teneva il figlio in braccio alla lunga è stato logorante).
> 
> Ma non penso di non aver visto per non voler vedere.
> ...


Anche per me: uguale, uguale!!!!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tifo ma al momento è l'affrontare attivamente che sento oramai latitare ...


Questo mi dispiace tanto... non conosco nei dettagli la tua storia e non so bene a che punto sei. Non so se è perché ne parli poco (ti vedo molto dedito al cazzeggio ) o perché scrivi dove non leggo io... so però che ci sono tante fasi up e tante fasi down. E che i momenti in cui ci si sente scoraggiati sono parecchi.

Cerca di raccogliere le forze e di trovare energie positive... sicuramente fare cose o stare con persone che ti fanno stare bene aiuta. O magari buttarsi in qualcosa di nuovo che ti fa scattare quell'entusiasmo che ti manca! So che sto dicendo delle banalità, ma davvero non conosco i particolari e vado a tentoni.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Allora mi butto!!!!! Stagionata la sono, ma non da buttare proprio via!!!!:rotfl:


Volere è potete.

Ho un amica 70enne molto corteggiata. 

Un gran bel sorriso.  Simpatica intelligente curatissima.

Buttati.  

Soprattutto spendi i suoi soldi x farti bella. I suoi non i tuoi.

I tuoi nascondili. 

Gli uomini preferiscono le donne che gli  costano. 

Le trattano meglio.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Triste sì, ma anche questo fa parte di quel gioco complesso che è la coppia.
> 
> Si sceglie di stare insieme per essere più felici e invece nella pratica lo vediamo quanto è difficile far funzionare tutto... quanto è difficile trovare un equilibrio che duri nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Ecco, lovvo anche te!:applauso:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Prego:smile:Ho cominciato a trovarmi bene in questo luogo proprio quando ho abolito le categorie.I traditori possono diventare traditi e i traditi traditori perché non si sa mai cosa ci porta il domani, le nostre convinzioni sono momentanee anche se possono sembrare definitive.Quindi alle categorie non ci credo ma alla condivisione delle esperienze e dei vari vissuti sì.


Brava!:kiss:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, lovvo anche te!:applauso:


Per onestà devo dire che io al contrario del tuo lovvatissimo Ultimo (che è lovvato anche da me, quindi mettiti in coda che per anzianità di servizio sul forum ho la precedenza :carneval, mi sono separata dopo un paio d'anni. Quindi lo sforzo che si fa per restare accanto a una persona dopo una crisi così lo so, ma fino a un certo punto, perché io ho preferito uscire da quella storia e ricominciare da capo.

Però immagino e ammiro chi ce la fa.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Volere è potete.
> 
> Ho un amica 70enne molto corteggiata.
> 
> ...


Son così cretina che abbiamo un solo conto corrente, e per di più in comune!
Ma quando sono stata a Parigi a febbraio, una capatina da Hermes l'ho fatta!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Per onestà devo dire che io al contrario del tuo lovvatissimo Ultimo (che è lovvato anche da me, quindi mettiti in coda che per anzianità di servizio sul forum ho la precedenza :carneval, mi sono separata dopo un paio d'anni. Quindi lo sforzo che si fa per restare accanto a una persona dopo una crisi così lo so, ma fino a un certo punto, perché io ho preferito uscire da quella storia e ricominciare da capo.
> 
> Però immagino e ammiro chi ce la fa.


Dont'worry!!! Io rispetto le file!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Avevo capito che ti eri lasciata, ma lo sforzo di capire e di tentare di ricucire l'hai fatto.
E puoi capire la sofferenza delle persone che ci stanno passando.

E poi non vuoi che lovvi una che per  quattro anni ha fatto analisi transazionale?


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Dont'worry!!! Io rispetto le file!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Avevo capito che ti eri lasciata, ma lo sforzo di capire e di tentare di ricucire l'hai fatto.
> E puoi capire la sofferenza delle persone che ci stanno passando.
> ...


Io sono ok tu sei ok 

Scherzi a parte, sono passati quasi vent'anni e ho perso un bel po' di cose... mi farebbe piacere se ogni tanto approfittassi per aggiornarmi


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tifo ma al momento è l'affrontare attivamente che sento oramai latitare ...


Dai Wolf, non ti abbacchiare!
E' dura, durissima.
Cerchiamo di aiutarci fra di noi, anche se solo su di un forum.
Se vai un po' indietro, ti leggerai di quante seghe mentali io mi faccia, un giorno sì e l'altro pure, ma ti assicuro che solo a leggere i commenti di questo post mi è ritornato il sorriso.
Ti faccio un grattino dietro le orecchie, perchè i lupi lì sono morbidi come un peluche!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono ok tu sei ok
> 
> Scherzi a parte, sono passati quasi vent'anni e ho perso un bel po' di cose... mi farebbe piacere se ogni tanto approfittassi per aggiornarmi


Sarò fatto!
Giovedì vado dalla psico, mi prendo i miei bei cazziatoni e torno!!!!


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con te, ma dovrà passare tanto, tanto tempo.
> E il mio "per sempre" era riferito al fatto che questo periodo non lo potremo cancellare dalla nostra vita.
> Come tanti altri periodi. Forse piano piano il ricordo andrà sbiadendo, ma rimarrà sempre un "prima" e un "dopo".
> Già adesso, guardando certe cose e vedendo le date in cui sono state fatte, mi viene da pensare:" Qui lui l'aveva già incontrata, qui lui mi aveva già cornificata."
> ...


Purtroppo è così.  Io persino da multe pagate ho verificato fosse con lei.

E dai tabulati del cellulare ho trovato tutti i messaggi e le   Tel fatte a lei.

moltissime quando eravamo con i parenti al ristorante ed ho ricostruito pure che avevo trovato strano uscisse spessso nel giardino.

con il senno del poi usciva x rispondere ai  ai  suoi msg xche' lei trovava inaccettabile passasse così le domeniche. 

Secondo lei avrebbe dovuto inventarsi di essere impegnato con la musica ed uscire con lei.

Sono risalita solo agli ultimi sei mesi. In totale solo sull'ultimo cellulare seimila msg


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Dai Wolf, non ti abbacchiare!
> E' dura, durissima.
> Cerchiamo di aiutarci fra di noi, anche se solo su di un forum.
> Se vai un po' indietro, ti leggerai di quante seghe mentali io mi faccia, un giorno sì e l'altro pure, ma *ti assicuro che solo a leggere i commenti di questo post mi è ritornato il sorriso.*
> Ti faccio un grattino dietro le orecchie, perchè i lupi lì sono morbidi come un peluche!


Come direbbe Ultimo echenonloso?
Per il grattino occhio ... i lupi mordono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sarò fatto!
> Giovedì vado dalla psico, mi prendo i miei bei cazziatoni e torno!!!!


Ahi, ho ben presente... :up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Son così cretina che abbiamo un solo conto corrente, e per di più in comune!
> Ma quando sono stata a Parigi a febbraio, una capatina da Hermes l'ho fatta!!!!


Comincia adesso ad aprire  un cc tuo ed a tenerti i tuoi soldi.

a spendere i suoi e se puoi a mettere da parte anche un po" dei suoi.

Meglio essere prudenti.  Io ho sbagliato tutto.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così.  Io persino da multe pagate ho verificato fosse con lei.
> 
> E dai tabulati del cellulare ho trovato tutti i maggiori e le Tel fatte.
> 
> ...


Ma sei Disi o Rosa (Carola) ... o hai lo stesso cellulare?


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come direbbe Ultimo echenonloso?
> Per il grattino occhio ... i lupi mordono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma va là! Al massimo digrignano i denti e ululano alla luna, ma non attaccano. Sono morbidosi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma sei Disi o Rosa (Carola) ... o hai lo stesso cellulare?


naaa. Ai post di Carola Disi non ci arriva. Quelli sono tosti. Da settimana enigmistica.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.
> 
> dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
> che vuoi che ti dica,
> ...


Bel post,complimenti davvero,andrebbe dedicato a tutti i traditori,e non ad amanti che poco c'entrano nei rapporti di coppia,anche se il termine omissione mi sembra inadeguato ,io credo sia più congruo il termine bugia,ci vuole proprio una gran coraggio a dichiarare amore al proprio patner mentre si scopa con un altro da svariato tempo....!


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa. Ai post di Carola Disi non ci arriva. Quelli sono tosti. Da settimana enigmistica.


In effetti Carola sembrava scrivesse su un grigliato del sudoku


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma sei Disi o Rosa (Carola) ... o hai lo stesso cellulare?


Smart Phone Samsung cambia le parole mannaggia


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così.  Io persino da multe pagate ho verificato fosse con lei.
> 
> E dai tabulati del cellulare ho trovato tutti i maggiori e le Tel fatte.
> 
> ...


E se ti dicessi che lo scorso anniversario di matrimonio, festeggiato con i nostri migliori amici nel nostro ristorante preferito lui è stato fuori la maggior parte di tempo a messaggiare con lei? E io pensavo che fosse in bagno che non stesse bene!!!!

E poi ho scoperto che lei quella sera gli ha scritto una mail in cui si diceva affranta perchè lui aveva trascorso la serata con me invece di dare la buonanotte a lei?
la buonanotte gliel'ha data il sabato dopo!
Quando ci penso.... miiiiiiiiiii che nervi che mi vengono!
Mica per altro, perchè non mi sono accorta di niente!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ahi, ho ben presente... :up:


Pfiuuuuuuu!
Mi sentivo di un imbecille!
Allora funziona così!
Grazie!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Pfiuuuuuuu!
> Mi sentivo di un imbecille!
> Allora funziona così!
> Grazie!


Sì sì. Io ho cominciato la terapia (quella post tradimento, non l'analisi transazionale) due mesi dopo la scoperta.
 Avevo una rabbia dentro, una voglia di spaccare tutto, un dolore... non dormivo, non mangiavo, vabbè, lo saprai. 
Mi sedevo davanti alla mia psico (una santa donna) e lei cominciava a farmi notare dove _io_ avevo sbagliato.
C'è da dire che in tanti momenti, quelli in cui mi vedeva allo stremo e magari piangevo senza freni, era tanto rassicurante e sapeva darmi tante 'carezze'. Avevo un gran bisogno anche di quelle.
Però sono cazziatoni che accetti perché vengono da chi senti comunque dalla tua parte... se non ci fosse questo feeling, questa sensazione, penso che chiunque alla terza seduta si alzerebbe e girerebbe i tacchi.


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E se ti dicessi che lo scorso anniversario di matrimonio, festeggiato con i nostri migliori amici nel nostro ristorante preferito lui è stato fuori la maggior parte di tempo a messaggiare con lei? E io pensavo che fosse in bagno che non stesse bene!!!!
> 
> E poi ho scoperto che lei quella sera gli ha scritto una mail in cui si diceva affranta perchè lui aveva trascorso la serata con me invece di dare la buonanotte a lei?
> la buonanotte gliel'ha data il sabato dopo!
> ...


Io ho trovato un filmino di Natale in cui apriamo tutto i regali e lui in bagno.

si sente la mia voce spazientita che ridendo gli chiede se è sprofondato nel water. 

Con il senno del poi sappiamo cosa stesse facendo.

uguale al pronto soccorso nei pochi momenti in cui riuscì ad allontansrsi msg

,ti amo splendida creatura'


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì sì. Io ho cominciato la terapia (quella post tradimento, non l'analisi transazionale) due mesi dopo la scoperta.
> Avevo una rabbia dentro, una voglia di spaccare tutto, un dolore... non dormivo, non mangiavo, vabbè, lo saprai.
> Mi sedevo davanti alla mia psico (una santa donna) e lei cominciava a farmi notare dove _io_ avevo sbagliato.
> C'è da dire che in tanti momenti, quelli in cui mi vedeva allo stremo e magari piangevo senza freni, era tanto rassicurante e sapeva darmi tante 'carezze'. Avevo un gran bisogno anche di quelle.
> Però sono cazziatoni che accetti perché vengono da chi senti comunque dalla tua parte... se non ci fosse questo feeling, questa sensazione, penso che chiunque alla terza seduta si alzerebbe e girerebbe i tacchi.


Ah, ah, come mi incacchiavo le prime volte che mi diceva che IO avevo sbagliato!!! 
Una volta sono arrivata e le ho detto una cosa che mi aveva detto mio marito che mi aveva indignata. Lei mi ha fatto sfogare ben bene, poi mi ha detto:" Ha fatto bene suo marito a dirle così".
Non ho più aperto bocca per tutta la seduta!!!!
Adesso non è _quasi_ più così, e di carezze me me ha date tante. Ma quanto ho pianto!

Poi un giorno, congedandosi, mi ha detto:" Sa cosa dicono le "altre"? Che quelle con la fede al dito, se vogliono, il marito se lo tengono."
E allora ho pensato che avesse in terapia una "altra" e che stesse male anche lei. 
Tra l'altro avevo appena finito di leggere un libro della Schelotto in cui parlava, in un episodio, delle "altre" e ho collegato le due cose.
Insomma, ti fanno riflettere in un modo assolutamente esterno a te, a lui, agli amici.

P.S.: ha un cassetto dove tiene SOLO fazzoletti!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho trovato un filmino di Natale in cui apriamo tutto i regali e lui in bagno.
> 
> si sente la mia voce spazientita che ridendo gli chiede se è sprofondato nel water.
> 
> ...


Adesso basta, però, che se no il lupo si abbatte!


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Adesso basta, però, che se no il lupo si abbatte!


GGGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti do ragione in tutto e per tutto, ma la frase in neretto è una cosa che mi è stata detta più volte e che non ho mai ammesso e sopportato, anche perché ho sposato mio marito proprio perché lo credevo diverso dagli altri.
> La generalizzazione non è intelligente.


Caspita come m'arrabbiavo a quel affermazione! Una volta al "amica" che mi disse questo risposi "allora anche tu nel club delle cornutone?", non ci parlammo per un bel po' inutile dirlo


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> GGGGGGRRRRRRRR


Dai lupo! Su che oltre a gentleman sei anche saggio e forte:kiss:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> GGGGGGRRRRRRRR


A me non fai paura!
Io ho sempre avuto come avatar una tigre...'spetta che se la ritrovo la metto!


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Dai lupo! Su che oltre a *gentleman sei anche saggio e forte*:kiss:


Oiboh ... e tutto ciò da dove l'hai dedotto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oiboh ... e tutto ciò da dove l'hai dedotto?


io aggiungo anche un bel tronco di pino, sulla fiducia:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io aggiungo anche un bel tronco di pino, sulla fiducia:mrgreen:


:sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso: Ossignur ...


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oiboh ... e tutto ciò da dove l'hai dedotto?


me l'aspettavo la domanda hehehe.Adori a me no? Solo un saggio mi sa apprezzare no?:mrgreenscherzo ma è vero che sei entrambe le cose)


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oiboh ... e tutto ciò da dove l'hai dedotto?


Il saggio dalla barba rossa, il forte dall'elmo di ferro!:mexican:
Visto che bel muso la mia tigre?????


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il saggio dalla barba rossa, il forte dall'elmo di ferro!:mexican:
> Visto che bel muso la mia tigre?????


l''animale più bello del mondo.
voglio subito un tigrottino


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> me l'aspettavo la domanda hehehe.Adori a me no? Solo un saggio mi sa apprezzare no?:mrgreenscherzo ma è vero che sei entrambe le cose)


:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è vero che non frega niente agli altri. Ma non è invece chiaro cosa sperano (o pretendono) di leggere (certi) traditi ?
> Ma Farfalla, Nicka, la Matraini le leggete ? A me a questo punto viene il dubbio che i loro post vengano saltati a piè pari. E' proprio da loro che per me i traditi possono ricevere, e tanto.
> 
> PS: Fra la Vucciria e Ballarò avrò preso 4 chili in 4 giorni. 'ccivostra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ma sai tubarao.... non puoi pretendere che inizialmente un tradito ci riesca. Dopo si, dopo quando riesci a comunicare con le persone indistintamente dal  simbolo attribuito di zoccole o cornuti... e viceversa.... bhe allora stai cominciando a dialogare con delle persone, semplicemente delle persone. 

E credimi quando cominci a discuterci sei lontano dal ricordo del tradimento, e allora stai cominciando a capire quelle piccole sottigliezze che differenziano le persone, e sottolineo persone, non traditi o traditori. Non esiste fondamentalmente la qualifica di tradito o traditore, esiste la loro storia di persone. 

Vabbè a parte lothar che se interviene ci regalerà la conoscenza di una sua nuova conquista. 

Comunque con tutto il rispetto per i nick citati, credo che soltanto Chiara sia capace di dare sberle per svegliare. Eh ma.. dietro un nick a volte c'è una persona con un passato che seppur sconosciuto appare attraverso quello che scrive.


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Il saggio dalla barba rossa, il forte dall'elmo di ferro!*:mexican:
> Visto che bel muso la mia tigre?????


:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Il saggio dalla barba rossa, il forte dall'elmo di ferro!:mexican:
> Visto che bel muso la mia tigre?????


Io adoro le tigri!!!:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso: Ossignur ...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me m'interessa perché so di cosa parli



:smile:

So che a te interessa, come so che interessa al lupastro, come a tante altre persone che hanno il dolore e il ricordo di questo che le accomuna.

Ma lo vai a spiegare tu che persone come noi già dall'inizio sanno tutto o quasi  e che entrando hanno soltanto voglia di scriversi e soffrire? 

Glielo spieghi tu che soltanto dopo queste persone colgono e assorbono quella verità che a tanti risulterà sconosciuta?

Se ci riesci mi taglio la ciolla..!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Io a scrivere e il solito noto a broccolare... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio....


----------



## zanna (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> So che a te interessa, come so che interessa al lupastro, come a tante altre persone che hanno il dolore e il ricordo di questo che le accomuna.
> 
> ...


:cattivik: tu rischi ... SALLO


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> So che a te interessa, come so che interessa al lupastro, come a tante altre persone che hanno il dolore e il ricordo di questo che le accomuna.
> 
> ...


non è proprio così, Ultimo. Non tutti sanno tutto o quasi. C'è gente che è arrivata qui che manco sapeva più come si chiamava. Io, anche.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è proprio così, Ultimo. Non tutti sanno tutto o quasi. C'è gente che è arrivata qui che manco sapeva più come si chiamava. Io, anche.


Sei stata fortunata ad incontrare subito oscuro tu.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sai tubarao.... *non puoi pretendere che inizialmente un tradito ci riesca*. Dopo si, dopo quando riesci a comunicare con le persone indistintamente dal simbolo attribuito di zoccole o cornuti... e viceversa.... bhe allora stai cominciando a dialogare con delle persone, semplicemente delle persone.
> 
> E credimi quando cominci a discuterci sei lontano dal ricordo del tradimento, e allora stai cominciando a capire quelle piccole sottigliezze che differenziano le persone, e sottolineo persone, non traditi o traditori. Non esiste fondamentalmente la qualifica di tradito o traditore, esiste la loro storia di persone.
> 
> ...


Nessuno lo pretende infatti...Si intendeva dopo un percorso e se leggi i miei interventi l'ho specificato più volte


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è proprio così, Ultimo. Non tutti sanno tutto o quasi. C'è gente che è arrivata qui che manco sapeva più come si chiamava. Io, anche.



No, non ci credo, se mi dici che erano lontani mille miglia dal pensiero dal tradimento, ok siamo d'accordo, ma che non conosca le risposte e i ripetuti perchè, allora no, rimango del mio pensiero. 
Dopo, molto dopo è tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno lo pretende infatti...Si intendeva dopo un percorso e se leggi i miei interventi l'ho specificato più volte



Si, si...   ho risposto alle notifiche e dopo ho letto le pagine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei stata fortunata ad incontrare subito oscuro tu.


vero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non ci credo, se mi dici che erano lontani mille miglia dal pensiero dal tradimento, ok siamo d'accordo, ma che non conosca le risposte e i ripetuti perchè, allora no, rimango del mio pensiero.
> Dopo, molto dopo è tutto un altro discorso.


ho capito solo che non mi credi giuro, il resto non l'ho capito.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero.


:rotfl::rotfl:Si ci ricordiamo entrambi...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito solo che non mi credi giuro, il resto non l'ho capito.


ecco, hai capito male.  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> So che a te interessa, come so che interessa al lupastro, come a tante altre persone che hanno il dolore e il ricordo di questo che le accomuna.
> 
> ...


Non lo puoi spiegare ad una persona che sta male come un "lupo" dicendole che poi capirà.
Ma le puoi dire che capisci il suo dolore e partecipi il suo dolore.
 Le puoi dire che SAI quello che sta provando, perchè lo hai provato anche tu, puoi starle vicino dicendole che sei qui per questo, e che se ti vuole scrivere può farlo.
Le puoi mandare un abbraccio virtuale. E ti assicuro che in quei momenti un abbraccio vale più di mille parole.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non lo puoi spiegare ad una persona che sta male come un "lupo" dicendole che poi capirà.
> Ma le puoi dire che capisci il suo dolore e partecipi il suo dolore.
> Le puoi dire che SAI quello che sta provando, perchè lo hai provato anche tu, puoi starle vicino dicendole che sei qui per questo, e che se ti vuole scrivere può farlo.
> Le puoi mandare un abbraccio virtuale. E ti assicuro che in quei momenti un abbraccio vale più di mille parole.


:up: 

Solo che abbracciare il lupastro :scared::scared::scared:........ non è consigliabile. Va tanto e solo di pippe che...... preferisco salvaguardarmi le ciapet..! Scusa se ci tengo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> So che a te interessa, come so che interessa al lupastro, come a tante altre persone che hanno il dolore e il ricordo di questo che le accomuna.
> 
> ...


Io ti capisco a te, a Wolf e tanti altri perché ci son passata, perché quel dolore l'ho avuto dentro.Ma se persone che m'hanno vissuta da vicino quel periodo, che mi vedevano spenta, pelle e ossa, un fantasma che viveva la mattina per badare ai suoi bimbi e s' aggirava la notte in una casa vuota non m'hanno capita come posso pretendere che mi capiscano perfettamente in un forum?Il male che ci hanno fatto lo sappiamo solo noi.E poi spiegare per farmi capire da chi non l'ha vissuto:a che scopo? Per sentirmi dire "poverina mi dispiace"? No.Mi basta che qualcuno mi capisce e sa che la mia non è una lagna ma non pretendo che mi capiscano tutti così come io non sono capace di capire perfettamente tutti quelli che hanno fatto un percorso diverso dal mio. E mi sa che ti sei risparmiato la ciolla...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Eratò*



Erato' ha detto:


> Io ti capisco a te, a Wolf e tanti altri perché ci son passata, perché quel dolore l'ho avuto dentro.Ma se persone che m'hanno vissuta da vicino quel periodo, che mi vedevano spenta, pelle e ossa, un fantasma che viveva la mattina per badare ai suoi bimbi e s' aggirava la notte in una casa vuota non m'hanno capita come posso pretendere che mi capiscano perfettamente in un forum?Il male che ci hanno fatto lo sappiamo solo noi.E poi spiegare per farmi capire da chi non l'ha vissuto:a che scopo? Per sentirmi dire "poverina mi dispiace"? No.Mi basta che qualcuno mi capisce e sa che la mia non è una lagna ma non pretendo che mi capiscano tutti così come io non sono capace di capire perfettamente tutti quelli che hanno fatto un percorso diverso dal mio. E mi sa che ti sei risparmiato la ciolla...:mrgreen:


Capirai che risparmio,1cm di pelle,moscio ed avvizzito....!


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capirai che risparmio,1cm di pelle,moscio ed avvizzito....!


hahaha! managgia pensavo che la ciolla fosse la gola!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ti capisco a te, a Wolf e tanti altri perché ci son passata, perché quel dolore l'ho avuto dentro.Ma se persone che m'hanno vissuta da vicino quel periodo, che mi vedevano spenta, pelle e ossa, un fantasma che viveva la mattina per badare ai suoi bimbi e s' aggirava la notte in una casa vuota non m'hanno capita come posso pretendere che mi capiscano perfettamente in un forum?Il male che ci hanno fatto lo sappiamo solo noi.E poi spiegare per farmi capire da chi non l'ha vissuto:a che scopo? Per sentirmi dire "poverina mi dispiace"? No.Mi basta che qualcuno mi capisce e sa che la mia non è una lagna ma non pretendo che mi capiscano tutti così come io non sono capace di capire perfettamente tutti quelli che hanno fatto un percorso diverso dal mio. E mi sa che ti sei risparmiato la ciolla...:mrgreen:



Ma sei sicura di essere straniera? Secondo me lo hai spiegato, e io la ciolla non la taglio..! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Aspetta però..! lo hai spiegato a me che so cosa intendi, quindi ritiro tutto, anche la ciolla. :up:

Fiuuu.. me la sono vista brutta..!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sai tubarao.... non puoi pretendere che inizialmente un tradito ci riesca. Dopo si, dopo quando riesci a comunicare con le persone indistintamente dal  simbolo attribuito di zoccole o cornuti... e viceversa.... bhe allora stai cominciando a dialogare con delle persone, semplicemente delle persone.
> 
> E credimi quando cominci a discuterci sei lontano dal ricordo del tradimento, e allora stai cominciando a capire quelle piccole sottigliezze che differenziano le persone, e sottolineo persone, non traditi o traditori. Non esiste fondamentalmente la qualifica di tradito o traditore, esiste la loro storia di persone.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati....poi ti sfido,trova un mio scritto simile...alle volte ho raccontato di conoscenze fatte, mai, come sia finita.Quello lo tengo x me..e x Azazel e Astharoth,2 amiconi veri...poi Ultimo,io sono terreno e realista,non piango,non m dispero,non vado in analisi,lo psichiatria potrei farlo io...
Saro'poco profondo..amen!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capirai che risparmio,1cm di pelle,moscio ed avvizzito....!



Giuro che se per qualche miracolo noi due dovessimo incontrarci ti farò piangere lacrime amare...! solo una sbirciatina tranquillo, poi lo ripongo infiocchettandolo  nel marsupio


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ecco, hai capito male. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


io mi ricordo di tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato, anche facendomi incazzare:mrgreen:
Mi ricordo tra l'altro i post di Rabbyinlove , Minerva, Amoremio, Diletta, MK, Simy, Farfalla, Passante, Tuba, Conte, Lothar...  una frase che mi scrisse Daniele, in particolare.
Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno e me ne scuso, ma l'età avanza.
Fui fortunata ad arrivare qui.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Giuro che se per qualche miracolo noi due dovessimo incontrarci ti farò piangere lacrime amare...! solo una sbirciatina tranquillo, poi lo ripongo infiocchettandolo  nel marsupio


Si,mi porterò uno strumento per osservare le cose molto piccole.,..


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura di essere straniera? Secondo me lo hai spiegato, e io la ciolla non la taglio..! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Aspetta però..! lo hai spiegato a me che so cosa intendi, quindi ritiro tutto, anche la ciolla. :up:
> ...


Io greca non capire:mrgreenirei che l'importante è che alla fine si è salvata la ciolla....! Un fiuuuu anche da parte mia:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi ricordo di tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato, anche facendomi incazzare:mrgreen:
> Mi ricordo tra l'altro i post di Rabbyinlove , Minerva, Amoremio, Diletta, MK, Simy, Farfalla, Passante, Tuba, Conte, Lothar...  una frase che mi scrisse Daniele, in particolare.
> Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno e me ne scuso, ma l'età avanza.
> Fui fortunata ad arrivare qui.



Stai dicendo la stessa cosa che ho scritto io. Solo che i ruoli inizialmente sono ben distinti e separati, e solo dopo che riesci a distinguere.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Giuro che per ricordare chi ha aperto sto 3D dovrei andare al primo post che mi son persa :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giuro che per ricordare chi ha aperto sto 3D dovrei andare al primo post che mi son persa :singleeye:


Si è vero...:rotfl:!Chissà perchè in ogni 3d si finisce a scrivere del dramma di ultimo...!


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ah, come mi incacchiavo le prime volte che mi diceva che IO avevo sbagliato!!!
> Una volta sono arrivata e le ho detto una cosa che mi aveva detto mio marito che mi aveva indignata. Lei mi ha fatto sfogare ben bene, poi mi ha detto:" Ha fatto bene suo marito a dirle così".
> Non ho più aperto bocca per tutta la seduta!!!!
> Adesso non è _quasi_ più così, e di carezze me me ha date tante. Ma quanto ho pianto!
> ...


La mia teneva la scatola di cartone coi fazzoletti pronti all'uso 

Non finirò mai di ringraziare quella donna


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai dicendo la stessa cosa che ho scritto io. Solo che i ruoli inizialmente sono ben distinti e separati, e solo dopo che riesci a distinguere.


Se non ricordo male il secondo MP me lo inviò un traditore. Mi fece commuovere, ma non rivelerò mai il suo nome:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giuro che per ricordare chi ha aperto sto 3D dovrei andare al primo post che mi son persa :singleeye:


Colpa di Apollonia :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è vero...:rotfl:!Chissà perchè in ogni 3d si finisce a scrivere del dramma di ultimo...!


ah eravate passati al mini pip di ultimo ...che storiaaaa :mrgreen: Però a pensarci bene ci ha sfornato tre figli sarà pure mini ma deve esser potente :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male il secondo MP me lo inviò un traditore. Mi fece commuovere, ma non rivelerò mai il suo nome:mrgreen:



Chi? chi.. chi?? 

Geko?


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah eravate passati al mini pip di ultimo ...che storiaaaa :mrgreen: Però a pensarci bene ci ha sfornato tre figli sarà pure mini ma deve esser potente :carneval:


Infatti piccolissimo...ma aggressivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa di Apollonia :carneval:


Eppure ha un nick indimenticabile ...sarò io che sto rintronata :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure ha un nick indimenticabile ...sarò io che sto rintronata :mrgreen:



Gli dici a oscuro che sembra aver preso la laurea col dottorato sul mio pisello. Sembra saperne più lui che io e comincio a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli dici a oscuro che sembra aver preso la laurea col dottorato sul mio pisello. Sembra saperne più lui che io e comincio a preoccuparmi.


al limite dovete preoccuparvi entrambi  Starà facendo uno studio "differenze, similitudini e proiezioni"


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> al limite dovete preoccuparvi entrambi  Starà facendo uno studio "differenze, similitudini e proiezioni"


No,sto scrivendo un libro sulla vita delle persone molto ipodotate.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sto scrivendo un libro sulla vita delle persone molto ipodotate.


 ultimo,ringrazia :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ultimo,ringrazia :mrgreen:


Si è un libro di denuncia,lo stato lascia sole queste persone con il loro dramma fra le gambe,nessuna assistenza,nessuno conforto,niente di niente,uno schifo.Nonostante tutto ultimo conduce una vita quasi normale,certo con un bigattino fra le gambe non è cosa facile:Il titolo del libro è:Un cazzo di cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è un libro di denuncia,lo stato lascia sole queste persone con il loro dramma fra le gambe,nessuna assistenza,nessuno conforto,niente di niente,uno schifo.Nonostante tutto ultimo conduce una vita quasi normale,certo con un bigattino fra le gambe non è cosa facile:Il titolo del libro è:Un cazzo di cazzo.


Ma i proventi della vendita vanno a lui quindi...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.
> 
> dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
> che vuoi che ti dica,
> ...


Come al solito non hai capito, d'altronde, confondendo il Listerine col Prozac, è facile che accada. Tieni separate le due boccette, quante volte devo ripetertelo.

Il mio: "Le ho lette proprio tutte", si riferiva al fatto che trovavo divertente che proprio tu avessi scritto un post in cui ci si auspicava di mettersi nei panni degli altri. Tu che dopo gli innumerevoli tentativi in cui ho provato a dialogare con te e offrirti punti di vista diversi, non da condividere, ma almeno da analizzare, te ne esci puntualmente con le solite menate sul maschio terricolo animale da bar dello sport incapace di provare amore romantico e stilnovistico ma capace di usare solo il cazzo (che poi.........vabbè).
Non suggerire di mettersi nei panni degli  altri quando tu sei il primo che non è disposto a farlo.
Giuro che prima di rispondere ad ogni tuo post io ci provo a mettermi nei tuoi panni: resisto una manciata di secondi, poi mi viene la voglia di farti cornuto.

Però ti amo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma i proventi della vendita vanno a lui quindi...


No,alla sua associazione:un cazzo di cazzo per la vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,alla sua associazione:un cazzo di cazzo per la vita.


però pure un'associazione no profit ...lodevole


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> però pure un'associazione no profit ...lodevole


Bè ci sono molte persone che fanno volontariato,ultimo deve essere aiutato a far pipì,ogni volta perde troppo tempo nel trovarselo ed il rischio e di farsela nei pantaloni....!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *Spider* 
e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.

dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
che vuoi che ti dica,
mica puoi leggere solo... la gazzetta dello sport.
oppure manda lo sceriffo...

*Senti tanto per chiarirci, a me non frega veramente nulla di quello che combini tu (generico) nella tua cazzo di vita,
puoi fare veramente quello che vuoi e questo "farlo" potrebbe collimare esattamente con il volere di un altro.
e questo è in fondo un bene.
Resta che per fare quello che vuoi, in questo caso o casi simili, devi necessariamente ingannare qualcuno.
e questo è in fondo un male.
oppure mi vuoi argomentare che ingannare qualcuno non è male?

resta anche che si riesca a trovare una giustificazione più che plausibile a tutto questo, 
ma nel momento che non ci si incarica della propria responsabilità tutto il castello di carta crolla.
le parole sono aria al vento, sola aria fritta, bella condita...la sostanza è che parassitamente
si vive come un vampiro, sulle spalle di un altro.
tutto quello che si è costruito, nasce e si alimenta su di una omissione, e non è una omissione da poco.
visto che rappresenta il terzo.
come si può pretendere di essere credibili, se tutto gira intorno ad una menzogna?
per essere credibili, bisognerebbe prima di tutto essere onesti...*
ma qui siamo lontano.
veramente anni luce.

E a te chi ti da il diritto di scrivere quello che ho nerettato? sai o conosci la vita delle persone? conosci i loro compromessi? le loro storie? come sono arrivati a viversi ciò che magari gli sta stretto oppure no per motivi che noi non conosciamo?

Il falso, il giusto, il bianco e il nero... se vogliamo questo cerchiamolo nella nostra vita, quella degli altri lasciamola agli altri. 

Ma a fartelo capire ci vuole un treno in corsa che ti travolge e non ti faccia pensare più al tradimento.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Sai*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Spider*
> e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.
> 
> dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
> ...


Ultimo io credo che per spider non sia affatto semplice.Dormire accanto ad una donna,la tua donna, che per un anno ti dichiarava amore, e mentre tu eri a casa a guardare la vita in diretta,si faceva deturpare brutalmente le natiche, mica è una cosa carina...proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo io credo che per spider non sia affatto semplice.Dormire accanto ad una donna che per un anno ti dichiarava amore e mentre tu eri a casa a guardare la vita in diretta,si faceva deturpare brutalmente le natiche, mica è una cosa carina...proprio no.


che cattivo gusto scherzare sul dolore degli altri.complimenti


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè ci sono molte persone che fanno volontariato,ultimo deve essere aiutato a far pipì,ogni volta perde troppo tempo nel trovarselo ed il rischio e di farsela nei pantaloni....!


lodevole pure questo :mrgreen: Servirebbe un pipìndetector ...ora ultimo mi cazzia :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> che cattivo gusto scherzare sul dolore degli altri.complimenti


Peccato che il mio non è uno scherzo,l'ennesima uscita idiota,complimentoni.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che il mio *non è uno scherzo*,l'ennesima uscita idiota,complimentoni.


ah, beh, allora raddoppio i complimenti


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> ah, beh, allora raddoppio i complimenti


Potevi astenerti,c'è poco da fare i complimenti,era un post serio il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo io credo che per spider non sia affatto semplice.Dormire accanto ad una donna che per un anno ti dichiarava amore e mentre tu eri a casa a guardare la vita in diretta,si faceva deturpare brutalmente le natiche, mica è una cosa carina...proprio no.



Cla, se la moglie di spider o la mia si fa rompere il culo da qualcuno, sono cazzi loro. 

Eventualmente dopo averselo fatto rompere hanno constato che gli piace che continuino pure per i cazzi loro ma non più attraverso quello mio.

Che poi non è attraverso la rottura di un culo che passa il tradimento, se parliamo di sesso di cazzi grossi e di chi sa rompere meglio un culo, io me ne tiro fuori, preferisco parlare di amore, di vita di sbagli e di persone che soffrono attraverso la loro cultura sbagliata di favolette che lascio ai ragazzini. 

E non capire male perchè parlo di errori che se sono tali per tali vengono realizzati compresi e dimenticati. E non è da tutti, e che cazzo va. 

mo ti posto la mia ciolla in MP AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Cla, se la moglie di spider o la mia si fa rompere il culo da qualcuno, sono cazzi loro.
> 
> Eventualmente dopo averselo fatto rompere hanno constato che gli piace che continuino pure per i cazzi loro ma non più attraverso quello mio.
> 
> ...


Appunto,il mio post era maledettamente serio,spider vive un dramma che non riesce a superare.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lodevole pure questo :mrgreen: Servirebbe un pipìndetector ...ora ultimo mi cazzia :mrgreen:



Mai..! leggervi mi diverte e mi fa sorridere. E' che con quello stronzo di oscuro mi trovo disarmato e senza parole, impossibile stargli dietro e contrastarlo. Però gli promisi di postarglielo in MP, magari rimane a bocca aperta. Sperando che non la muova.


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come al solito non hai capito, d'altronde, confondendo il Listerine col Prozac, è facile che accada. Tieni separate le due boccette, quante volte devo ripetertelo.
> 
> Il mio: "Le ho lette proprio tutte", si riferiva al fatto che trovavo divertente che proprio tu avessi scritto un post in cui ci si auspicava di mettersi nei panni degli altri. Tu che dopo gli innumerevoli tentativi in cui ho provato a dialogare con te e offrirti punti di vista diversi, non da condividere, ma almeno da analizzare, te ne esci puntualmente con le solite menate sul maschio terricolo animale da bar dello sport incapace di provare amore romantico e stilnovistico ma capace di usare solo il cazzo (che poi.........vabbè).
> *Non suggerire di mettersi nei panni degli  altri quando tu sei il primo che non è disposto a farlo.*
> ...


ma io ho capito che Spider ha una moglie e la ama pure, per cui non è disposto a mettersi in altri panni che prevedono intromissioni di estranei nel matrimonio
perchè dovrebbe?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,il mio post era maledettamente serio,spider vive un dramma che non riesce a superare.



Sto cominciando a crederlo anch'io perdendoci le speranze.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai..! leggervi mi diverte e mi fa sorridere. E' che con quello stronzo di oscuro mi trovo disarmato e senza parole, impossibile stargli dietro e contrastarlo. Però gli promisi di postarglielo in MP, magari rimane a bocca aperta. Sperando che non la muova.


Ascolta mi mandi l'iban dell'associazione:un cazzo di cazzo per la vita.Vorrei fare una donazione.Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a crederlo anch'io perdendoci le speranze.


Qui non capiscono neanche quando scherzo...!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui non capiscono neanche quando scherzo...!


E vabbè.... siamo in tanti è giusto così.

Riguardo l'iban.... minchia..! mi hai fatto ridere..! 

Buona serata Clà.


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E vabbè.... siamo in tanti è giusto così.
> 
> Riguardo l'iban.... minchia..! mi hai fatto ridere..!
> 
> Buona serata Clà.


mandami le coordinate in mp,ci tengo per davvero,voglio contribuire con una modica quantità.Sei un grande.Aspetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai..! leggervi mi diverte e mi fa sorridere. E' che con quello stronzo di oscuro mi trovo disarmato e senza parole, impossibile stargli dietro e contrastarlo. Però gli promisi di postarglielo in MP, magari rimane a bocca aperta. Sperando che non la muova.


Ah ah ah grandeeee:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah grandeeee:mexican:


Ma quale grande....molto piccolo....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale grande....molto piccolo....


Dai la battuta finale è ottima :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai..! leggervi mi diverte e mi fa sorridere. E' che con quello stronzo di oscuro mi trovo disarmato e senza parole, impossibile stargli dietro e contrastarlo. Però gli promisi di postarglielo in MP, magari rimane a bocca aperta. Sperando che non la muova.



Ahahahshshshahahshshahahahajhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
Mitico papa miticissimo....faglielo vedere.....mettilo alle strette. ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bellissima battuta


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ahahahshshshahahshshahahahajhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> Mitico papa miticissimo....faglielo vedere.....mettilo alle strette. ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bellissima battuta


Sicuramente rimarrò a bocca aperta,tanto non rischio nulla....!


----------



## oscuro (20 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai la battuta finale è ottima :carneval:


Da 7....!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati....poi ti sfido,trova un mio scritto simile...alle volte ho raccontato di conoscenze fatte, mai, come sia finita.Quello lo tengo x me..e x *Azazel e Astharoth*,2 amiconi veri...poi Ultimo,io sono terreno e realista,non piango,non m dispero,non vado in analisi,lo psichiatria potrei farlo io...
> Saro'poco profondo..amen!



Chi sono costoro?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo dovrebbe essere pure ringraziata?ma credi di essere un personaggio credibile?dai rinfreschiamo un pò l'utenza su chi cazzo eravate e cosa combinavate no?Giavanni pessimo?VOI avete fatto molto peggio,Persa ha FATTO molto peggio ringraziare un cazzo bello mio.....TU scrivi  così perchè quell'amministrazione di MERDA ti permetteva di tutto e di più rientravi e riuscivi ogni volta con un nick diverso è vero o è falso?iTALIA 1,RETE 4,CANA LE 5 NEANCHE UN IMBECILLE DI 8 ANNI,ma piantala coglione.Tu potevi..... ma la tua amica Persa ogni volta dava la caccia al troll di turno è vero o non è vero?chiaramente facevate pappa e ciccia con quel demente di fedifrago e quell'altra squilibrata di brujia ,e allora tu potevi correre a chiedere sanzione per un'emoticon fuori posto è VERO O NON è VERO?AVETE SANZIONATO PERSONE PER UN CARATTERE DI scrittura è VERO O NON è VERO?Mentre tu maramaldeggiavi con auguri di tumori e pisciate sulle tombe,e la tua amica PERSA in silenzio è vero o non è vero?Ascolta coglione,fin quando ci sarò io qui dentro,vedi di raccontare meno fregnacce,ti ho sempre preso a calci in culo e ti ho sempre contato i peli sul culo,quindi patetico buffone almeno racconta le cose come sono andate perchè qui ricordiamo molto bene tutte le merdate che HAI FATTO CON LA COMPIACENZA DI  Chi dovremmo ringraziare per una gestione MAFIOSA E CLIENTELARE del forum!Un ultima cosa:tu che ne hai una per tutti,tu che dovresti solo tacere,come giudichi chi HA SPARATO MERDA SU QUESTO FORUM E SU CHI C'ERA DENTRO PER POI TORNARE QUI CON ALTRO NICK?Bella coerenza no?Io con brunetta non ho problemi,ma scrivere dei comportamenti corretti di persa,bisogna essere SOLO CHE IN MALAFEDE.


oh ma perché non dici che dopo che fedifrago e bruja sono stati defenestrati hai mandato tanti mp all'amministratore tanto da farti dare poteri e funzioni amministrative senza mai dire a nessuno che c'eri anche tu (come fedifrago fece e di cui ancora oggi ti lamenti) dietro la conduzione di questo forum? ammazza parli parli e poi fai lo stesso


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai..! leggervi mi diverte e mi fa sorridere. E' che con quello stronzo di oscuro mi trovo disarmato e senza parole, impossibile stargli dietro e contrastarlo. Però gli promisi di postarglielo in MP, magari rimane a bocca aperta. Sperando che non la muova.


Io non conosco le dimensioni della ciolla di Ultimo ma noto che se ne consumano diverse pagine e post per la grazia sua.....e quindi si tratta forse di una ciolla importante?


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> oh ma perché non dici che dopo che fedifrago e bruja sono stati defenestrati hai mandato tanti mp all'amministratore tanto da farti dare poteri e funzioni amministrative* senza mai dire a nessuno* che c'eri anche tu (come fedifrago fece e di cui ancora oggi ti lamenti) dietro la conduzione di questo forum? ammazza parli parli e poi fai lo stesso



però proprio nessuno non sembrerebbe!


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però proprio nessuno non sembrerebbe!


beh. solo quello che non si fa non si sa:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Perchè non andate a discutere in un altra stanza?

Grazie.


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè non andate a discutere in un altra stanza?
> 
> Grazie.


hai ragione. io ho ignorato oscuro per due giorni e più. adesso però mi sono rotto il cazzo. prova a dirlo a lui. sarei felice di non dover quotare le sue cazzate false e rispondergli. lo fa qui e qui gli rispondo. mica è colpa mia. se la smettesse sarei felice proprio di non discuterne da nessuna parte. non so che dirti. prova a convincerlo a smettere. io sono stato zitto per un po'.....però poi...sai com'è...lui ha il diritto di scrivere dove vuole. io di rispondergli altrettanto. prova un po' a vedere quanto è disposto lui a smetterla. io si. ma al mio diritto di replica non rinuncio.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati....poi ti sfido,trova un mio scritto simile...alle volte ho raccontato di conoscenze fatte, mai, come sia finita.Quello lo tengo x me..e x Azazel e Astharoth,2 amiconi veri...poi Ultimo,io sono terreno e realista,non piango,non m dispero,non vado in analisi,lo psichiatria potrei farlo io...
> Saro'poco profondo..amen!


Amico visto avatar di Apollonia?
Qui c'è da tremare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa di Apollonia :carneval:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure ha un nick indimenticabile ...sarò io che sto rintronata :mrgreen:


Grazie! Era il nome della mia bisnonna paterna.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico visto avatar di Apollonia?
> Qui c'è da tremare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no! Non vedi che sembra un gattino spelacchiato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi sono costoro?


Ti dedico il post 39998!
Sono due mezze seghe protettori demoni di Lothar...
Invece il conte è protetto da Asmodeo...

Me lo disse allibita una maga che mi lesse la mano...

Si spaventò moltissimo e si allontanò da me urlando...Asmodeo...

Quindi occhio.

Studia...Clemenza.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerarchia_dei_demoni:cool:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma no! Non vedi che sembra un gattino spelacchiato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che ne resta dell'immenso Lothar se decidi di usare lui per vendicarti di tuo marito?
39999


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Solo che abbracciare il lupastro :scared::scared::scared:........ non è consigliabile. Va tanto e solo di pippe che...... preferisco salvaguardarmi le ciapet..! Scusa se ci tengo. :mrgreen:


Ma guarda che tutti lupi in fondo sono dei cuccioli spaventati, che reagiscono con aggressività per non soffrire troppo. Non avere paura: prima o poi le pippe saranno solo un lontano ricordo...
In quanto alle ciapet... fai bene a salvaguardarle!:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne resta dell'immenso Lothar se decidi di usare lui per vendicarti di tuo marito?
> 39999


No, la vendetta no! E poi è troppo vecchio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che vuol dire 39999?


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Grazie! Era il nome della mia bisnonna paterna.


Ma sarà stata di origini greche la tua bisnonna?(scusate nazionalismo greco da 4 soldi :mrgreen.Vuoi vede'che alla fine ci scopriamo connazionali io e te?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, la vendetta no! E poi è troppo vecchio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che vuol dire 39999?


era 39999 post...
ora sono a 40001,,,

stappo la bottiglia...con una delle quali ieri ho ubriacato mia moglie...

Così riesco a farle dire quello che voglio sentirmi dire...no?


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, la vendetta no! E poi è troppo vecchio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Che vuol dire 39999?


che il prossimo post che scriverà è il 40000....che patetico ahahha


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma sarà stata di origini greche la tua bisnonna?(scusate nazionalismo greco da 4 soldi :mrgreen.Vuoi vede'che alla fine ci scopriamo connazionali io e te?:mrgreen:


No, sono sicura.
Io in Grecia non ci sono mai stata...


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> era 39999 post...
> ora sono a 40001,,,
> 
> stappo la bottiglia...con una delle quali ieri ho ubriacato mia moglie...
> ...


Ah, ho capito!
Stai attento che non sia lei a farti ubriacare e a farti cantare come un merlo!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi nominata...
> Il problema è che ognuno deve fare il proprio percorso per poter prendere una distanza sufficiente per poter leggere e ascoltare e forse anche capire tutte le campane...
> Qui mi pare di capire che arrivino prevalentemente persone che stanno ancora vivendo un dolore e ancora non lo hanno metabolizzato e trasformato in un punto di forza.
> Io non so cosa un tradito voglia sentirsi dire, di cosa ha bisogno, ma se posso essere d'aiuto con le mie parole per qualcuno io posso solo che esserne contenta...
> ...


Non credo che nessuno voglia sentirsi dire quello che fa piacere.
Ognuno ha una propria esperienza e la porta.
Ovvio che l'esperienza di nessuno per quanto ampia fa statistica. Io ho conosciuto amanti professioniste che uno libero, manco morte.
Ho conosciuto amanti sposate che erano travolte da un sentimento e dilaniate dai sensi di colpa che hanno scelto di chiudere.
Ho conosciuto amanti o aspiranti tali che vedevano la moglie, ignara, come una rivale perché la sua stessa esistenza era irritante e sapendo poco o punto di lei trovavano insopportabile la messainpiega o il modo di vestirsi.
Ho conosciuto amanti che provavano un gusto, per me malsano, a lasciare tracce di sé, fantasticando su immaginarie umiliazioni inflitte alla "cornuta" proprio chiamata così, come non avesse un nome.
Ho io provato interesse per un uomo impegnato e il fastidio che ci fosse un'altra era indipendente dal fatto che lui fosse o meno disponibile.
Sono stata protagonista di cattiverie gratuite compiute da amanti che sembravano aver scelto lui per colpire me, che conoscevano benissimo e che si sono divertite a sbeffeggiare.
Ci sono amanti che annullano l'esistenza dell'altra per sentirsi fuori da un triangolo di cui sono un vertice.
C'è chi è stata diversa da queste tipologie?
Racconterà la sua esperienza.
Dubito che il pensiero che ci fosse un'altra ufficiale non abbia in un modo o nell'altro avuto un peso e non ci sia chi in nessun modo non abbia cercato e trovato mancanze che giustificassero il proprio ruolo.
Lo dubito perché è umano non sentirsi proprio una merda e se si fa una cosa che è quanto meno scorretta se ne trova sempre una buona ragione.
Può essere anche esistano sante amanti che hanno sempre pensato tutto il bene possibile dell'altra ma non so come possano averlo fatto e continuato a essere amanti.
Io non ci riuscirei. L'altra almeno si deve vestire con cattivo gusto :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> Stai attento che non sia lei a farti ubriacare e a farti cantare come un merlo!:rotfl:



Hai letto il mio nuovo 3d?
Il merlo canta...eccome se canta...
Senti qua...

[video=youtube;bFp8uA5904g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFp8uA5904g[/video]


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno voglia sentirsi dire quello che fa piacere.
> Ognuno ha una propria esperienza e la porta.
> Ovvio che l'esperienza di nessuno per quanto ampia fa statistica. Io ho conosciuto amanti professioniste che uno libero, manco morte.
> Ho conosciuto amanti sposate che erano travolte da un sentimento e dilaniate dai sensi di colpa che hanno scelto di chiudere.
> ...


e vabbè ma tu sei una stronza allora. qui le amanti traditrici non sono innamorate dei loro amanti, bensì delle mogli. che venerano come delle dee. sei proprio pessima:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si e grazie a loro ho cominciato a capire che non tutte le traditrici/amanti sono superficiali troie o streghe o facocere.chi arriva qui al improvviso da tradito arriva arrabbiato e condizionato dal suo vissuto ma penso che piano piano trova anche la pazienza di capire un po'di piu


Io non ho mai detto troia a nessuna, a parte chi mi ha riguardato personalmente ma questo penso che sia concesso, come dire "stronzo ce l'hai piccolo" a chi ti ha rubato il motorino :mexican:
Ho contestato appena entrata e ancora non condivido il termine facocera perché non penso che un'amante debba essere "l'amante perfetta" che non rompe le balle, anzi credo che debba essere riconosciuto il diritto alla sofferenza e a innamorarsi anche di chi è amante.
Se ognuno vuole farmi dire quello che ha in testa, potrebbe pure dire che sono interista


----------



## emme76 (20 Maggio 2014)

Ma mi spiegate come fate tutti a scovare le password dei vostri partner??? Mah!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e vabbè ma tu sei una stronza allora. qui le amanti traditrici non sono innamorate dei loro amanti, bensì delle mogli. che venerano come delle dee. sei proprio pessima:mrgreen:


Ti mano in privato una foto e poi dimmi se non si veste in modo inguardabile:unhappy::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con te, ma dovrà passare tanto, tanto tempo.
> E il mio "per sempre" era riferito al fatto che questo periodo non lo potremo cancellare dalla nostra vita.
> Come tanti altri periodi. Forse piano piano il ricordo andrà sbiadendo, ma rimarrà sempre un "prima" e un "dopo".
> Già adesso, guardando certe cose e vedendo le date in cui sono state fatte, mi viene da pensare:" Qui lui l'aveva già incontrata, qui lui mi aveva già cornificata."
> ...


Non è che tra vent'anni te lo sarai dimenticato.
Non ti farà più male ma lo ricorderai.


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto troia a nessuna, a parte chi mi ha riguardato personalmente ma questo penso che sia concesso, come dire "stronzo ce l'hai piccolo" a chi ti ha rubato il motorino :mexican:
> Ho contestato appena entrata e ancora non condivido il termine facocera perché non penso che un'amante debba essere "l'amante perfetta" che non rompe le balle, anzi credo che debba essere riconosciuto il diritto alla sofferenza e a innamorarsi anche di chi è amante.
> Se ognuno vuole farmi dire quello che ha in testa, potrebbe pure dire che sono interista


ma io non mi riferivo a te Brunetta.non mi permetterei mai.parlavo di cio che ho capito io.:smile:anche il tuo punto di vista l'ho sempre considerato e apprezzato.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti do ragione in tutto e per tutto, ma la frase in neretto è una cosa che mi è stata detta più volte e che non ho mai ammesso e sopportato, anche perché* ho sposato mio marito proprio perché lo credevo diverso *dagli altri.
> La generalizzazione non è intelligente.


Pure io.
Infatti era diverso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti mano in privato una foto e poi dimmi se non si veste in modo inguardabile:unhappy::mexican:


ma io ti credo sulla parola. sei stronza perché glielo dici. altrimenti saresti una falsa che se lo tiene per se. o addirittura ipocrita se ti intenerisse pure


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono ok tu sei ok
> 
> Scherzi a parte, sono passati quasi vent'anni e ho perso un bel po' di cose... mi farebbe piacere se ogni tanto approfittassi per aggiornarmi


Io sono per le relazioni paritarie.
Io sono ok tu sei ok.
Tu dici che non sono ok? Vaffanculo!! :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tra vent'anni te lo sarai dimenticato.
> Non ti farà più male ma lo ricorderai.



Temo anch'io che sia indelebile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dedico il post 39998!
> Sono due mezze seghe protettori demoni di Lothar...
> Invece il conte è protetto da Asmodeo...
> 
> ...



Scusa ma mi si apre questo:

Wikipedia in lingua italiana non ha ancora una voce con questo nome

Intuisco che si tratta di demoni... Quindi Lothar micione cosa c'entra?


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che tra vent'anni te lo sarai dimenticato.
> Non ti farà più male ma lo ricorderai.


Sì, lo so. O almeno lo spero.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ti capisco a te, a Wolf e tanti altri perché ci son passata, perché quel dolore l'ho avuto dentro.*Ma se persone che m'hanno vissuta *da vicino quel periodo, che mi vedevano spenta, pelle e ossa, un fantasma che viveva la mattina per badare ai suoi bimbi e s' aggirava la notte in una casa vuota* non m'hanno capita come posso pretendere che mi capiscano perfettamente in un forum?Il male che ci hanno fatto lo sappiamo solo noi*.E poi spiegare per farmi capire da chi non l'ha vissuto:a che scopo? Per sentirmi dire "poverina mi dispiace"? No.Mi basta che qualcuno mi capisce e sa che la mia non è una lagna ma non pretendo che mi capiscano tutti così come io non sono capace di capire perfettamente tutti quelli che hanno fatto un percorso diverso dal mio. E mi sa che ti sei risparmiato la ciolla...:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono per le relazioni paritarie.
> Io sono ok tu sei ok.
> Tu dici che non sono ok? Vaffanculo!! :carneval:


:bacio:


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure io.
> Infatti era diverso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E vabbè, ma allora ditelo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma allora ditelo!:mrgreen:


Non gay! Almeno questo non mi risulta ma non lo escludo.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gay! Almeno questo non mi risulta ma non lo escludo.


Ok, avevo capito! Il mio intervento era per dire che non è vero che poi sono così diversi dalla massa, come forse ci hanno (parlo per me) voluto far credere.
Oppure non hanno voluto far credere niente, ma sono solo io che ho voluto credere. Insomma, la solita storia delle fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi...

Comunque mi pare che, dopo 100 e passa pagine siamo tutti andati un po' fuori tema!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Grazie! Era il nome della mia bisnonna paterna.


Davvero?!  bello


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ok, avevo capito! Il mio intervento era per dire che non è vero che poi sono così diversi dalla massa, come forse ci hanno (parlo per me) voluto far credere.
> Oppure non hanno voluto far credere niente, ma sono solo io che ho voluto credere. Insomma, la solita storia delle fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi...
> 
> Comunque mi pare che, dopo 100 e passa pagine siamo tutti andati un po' fuori tema!:mrgreen:


:unhappy: essì.
Però della tua storia se n'è parlato. Ti è andata meglio che ad altri :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Grazie! Era il nome della mia bisnonna paterna.


Sbaglio o era anche il nome di una cantante del giro di Prince?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NAQsjX5kDjQ]http://youtu.be/NAQsjX5kDjQ[/video]


eccola! Azz che memoria che ho!!!





azz che anni gli anni 80! Mamma mia! Che look!


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sbaglio o era anche il nome di una cantante del giro di Prince?


Giuro che non lo sapevo!
Io non l'ho mai sentito usare. Anche in famiglia a nessuna nipote è stato dato il nome della nonna.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: essì.
> Però della tua storia se n'è parlato. Ti è andata meglio che ad altri :mexican:


Mica mi dispiace.
Ogni tanto un po' di cazzeggio ci vuole!:mrgreen:
Un po' meno mi piacciono le liti e i diverbi.
Tanto ho già in mente di aprire un nuovo 3d...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno voglia sentirsi dire quello che fa piacere.
> Ognuno ha una propria esperienza e la porta.
> Ovvio che l'esperienza di nessuno per quanto ampia fa statistica. Io ho conosciuto amanti professioniste che uno libero, manco morte.
> *Ho conosciuto amanti sposate che erano travolte da un sentimento e dilaniate dai sensi di colpa che hanno scelto di chiudere.
> ...


Ammazza, una vita all'insegna del pericolo, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Maggio 2014)

Puff puff pant pant...
Sono riuscita a recuperare due giorni di post!
Beh, a parte che è bellissimo, grazie a tutti, ho un paio di cose da dire, forse tre.

La prima, en passant, circa l'intromissione nella vita della coppia da parte del terzo, così giusto per smentire certe cose circa l'uniformità dei comportamenti, è che il mio amante (sposato) ha voluto espressamente e con ogni convinzione che io andassi a casa sua. Appena gli è stato possibile ha voluto invitarmi, cucinare per me e farmi dormire lì. Non nel talamo, ma solo perché avrei lasciato il mio odore e lui non avrebbe mai cambiato le lenzuola, non essendo abitudine.

La seconda è che ieri, parlando con un tizio conosciuto in un gioco online, ho sentito questa, che lascio a voi giudicare.
<< Non esiste tradimento, se tu che tradisci non fai mancare nulla a chi tradisci >>.

La terza che scaturisce da quest'ultima è se sia possibile che le forme dell'amore siano vaste quanto il mondo. Voglio dire che posso immaginare che un marito ami la propria consorte e non smetta di amarla pur amando anche un'altra donna. Vale ovviamente anche per una donna. E vale non quando si è giovani e inesperti, ma proprio quando non lo si è più... 
@Apollonia, puoi tu crederlo questo? Cioè che tuo marito non si immagini con altre che con te, pur essendo innamorato di un'altra? Potresti accettare questa cosa? La ritieni credibile?

In generale: in questa tanto pretesa ESCLUSIVITA' non ci gioca una parte grande la possessività e la presunzione e pure l'orgoglio di essere I SOLI?

*Sottolineo* che sto lasciandovi degli spunti e che io per me non ho nessuna posizione in merito.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi si apre questo:
> 
> Wikipedia in lingua italiana non ha ancora una voce con questo nome
> 
> Intuisco che si tratta di demoni... Quindi Lothar micione cosa c'entra?


Clemenza un emoticon di troppo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerarchia_dei_demoni

Asmodeo è il demonio della lussuria.
Uccise molti mariti!

Astaroth seduce con pigrizia e vanità...
Lui in persona ha dettato a Lothar la mail!

Azazel è l'inventore dei cosmetici e degli ornamenti.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Spider*
> e dopo la comare... arriva pure il compare.
> 
> dovrai abituarti a leggerne altre,
> ...



ma io sono senza parole!!!!
va bene travisare quello che si scrive personalmente,
 ma travisare anche quello che scrivono gli altri, mi sembra eccessivo.
io non ne ho mai fatto una questione personale, e la lunga introduzione se rileggi ,serviva proprio a questo.
Non mi nomino giudice...constatavo solo che non si può parlare di rispetto, responsabilità sentite o presunte se si parte con il piede sbagliato.
questo posso dirlo?
il piede sbagliato?
essere nell'inganno
perchè queste persone è cosi che agiscono,
 ma trovano un modo per giustificare il loro operato.
se una cosa ti sta stretta o se accetti compromessi, devi avere l'onestà di dirlo.
 punto.
comunque di compromessi o cose strette hai parlato tu, il mio era un argomento ben diverso.
*non c'è verità che tenga se è alimentata da una menzogna.*
e questo dovresti averlo imparato, ma vedo che la strada è lunga.

non c'è modo o soluzione se non sei chiaro, trasparente e onesto.
poi fate voi.
anzi fai te.
salutami la Sicilia.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo io credo che per spider non sia affatto semplice.Dormire accanto ad una donna,la tua donna, che per un anno ti dichiarava amore, e mentre tu eri a casa a guardare la vita in diretta,si faceva deturpare brutalmente le natiche, mica è una cosa carina...proprio no.



naturalmente lo sforzo di quotarmi qualche post fa, ti deve essere costato parecchio.
in termini di immagine credo...
hai fatto troppo, era ora che ritornavi a essere quello che sei.
adesso che ti sei fatto una grassa risata...pensando di far ridere, che fai?
la vita in diretta la guardi tu, amico mio, io non ho neanche la Tv in casa.
solo cinema e teatro.
hai presente quella cosa strana...chiamata palcoscenico????
il potere di internet, dare voce pure ai debosciati e incolti come te.
torna nelle baracca.


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come al solito non hai capito, d'altronde, confondendo il Listerine col Prozac, è facile che accada. Tieni separate le due boccette, quante volte devo ripetertelo.
> 
> Il mio: "Le ho lette proprio tutte", si riferiva al fatto che trovavo divertente che proprio tu avessi scritto un post in cui ci si auspicava di mettersi nei panni degli altri. Tu che dopo gli innumerevoli tentativi in cui ho provato a dialogare con te e offrirti punti di vista diversi, non da condividere, ma almeno da analizzare, te ne esci puntualmente con le solite menate sul maschio terricolo animale da bar dello sport incapace di provare amore romantico e stilnovistico ma capace di usare solo il cazzo (che poi.........vabbè).
> Non suggerire di mettersi nei panni degli  altri quando tu sei il primo che non è disposto a farlo.
> ...



e per ultimo tu.
ma sai che leggendo in seguito, dopo quei due ...
 sto cominciando a rivalutarti?
è non perchè mi ami...anch'io ti amo.
 lo sai.
saresti il mio miglior compagno di bevute, ne sono certo.
è vero ripensandoci, in fondo difficilmente ti ho ascoltato.
ho ascoltato però adesso te e quello che mi hai scritto,
 senza offesa, senza rancore,
 senza pregiudizio.
senza schernire.
trovo il tuo modo di offendere un complimento.
sei in fondo la differenza.
è una differenza ci sta.
ti stimo anche se non credi anche per questo.
resta quello che siamo, e lo dico a te, visto che hai deciso di ascoltare che 
io il mio tradimento non so se lo ho superato, ma certo la pensavo allo stesso modo anche 20 anni fa.
non c'entra il tradimento, non c'entra per niente, come non c'entra il rancore , ne la sublimazione di quello che sei nella mia testa.
nella mia testa sei quello che saresti stato 20 anni fa, quando ero libero e bello e giovine!!!!
Gli uomini si danno una comportamento, un etica , una morale...
bisogna solo capire dove vuoi stare.
quando dico di calarsi nei panni degli altri, e alcune persone, non hanno capito, parlo di emozioni.
cosa ti farebbe stare male?
cosa ti ferirebbe?
capire questo è fondamentale per capire l'altro.
l'altro non è astratto, vive, lavora, dorme con la tua compagna (sua)...ha costruito una vita insieme a lei.
se tu parti con un inganno perchè chiedi la mia capacità di comprenderti?
cosa dovrei dirti.
cerca tu allora di comprendere me,
ma non perchè sono un tradito sofferente, 
ma perchè la penso proprio cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Puff puff pant pant...
> Sono riuscita a recuperare due giorni di post!
> Beh, a parte che è bellissimo, grazie a tutti, ho un paio di cose da dire, forse tre.
> 
> ...


1 hai fatto una schifezza. Come si dice ai bambini "Se il tuo amico ti dice di buttarti dalla finestra, tu lo fai?" Avresti dovuto dire di no. Io lo direi per lo stesso motivo per cui ho trovato indegno che sia stato fatto a me. Perché IO non vorrei stare nel letto di un'altra in cui poi starà un'altra. 
2 è il principio alla base della poligamia islamica: devono essere trattate alla pari. Non è proprio contemporanea (stavo per scrivere moderna:mrgreen.
3 L'esclusività è secondaria. Si chiede lealtà. Lo chiedono tutti i traditi prima o almeno dopo. L'esclusività era stata promessa. Senza la premessa della promessa non vi è tradimento.


----------



## Sole (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 hai fatto una schifezza. Come si dice ai bambini "Se il tuo amico ti dice di buttarti dalla finestra, tu lo fai?" Avresti dovuto dire di no. Io lo direi per lo stesso motivo per cui ho trovato indegno che sia stato fatto a me. Perché IO non vorrei stare nel letto di un'altra in cui poi starà un'altra.
> 2 è il principio alla base della poligamia islamica: devono essere trattate alla pari. Non è proprio contemporanea (stavo per scrivere moderna:mrgreen.
> 3 L'esclusività è secondaria. Si chiede lealtà. Lo chiedono tutti i traditi prima o almeno dopo. L'esclusività era stata promessa. Senza la premessa della promessa non vi è tradimento.


:up:


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per peggio di quello che ho vissuto io, l'abbandono per un altra?  O altro?


Altro. In chiaro no però. Grazie.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io, te lo giuro, non mi sono accorta di niente, ma perchè per me era assolutamente impensabile che mio marito mi tradisse. Era l'ultima cosa al mondo che avrei pensato che potesse fare. La stima e la fiducia che avevo in lui, nonostante la nostra crisi, era infinita.
> Non ho visto certe cose perchè non c'era niente da vedere. E' stato in gambissima, lo ammetto. Anche le scuse che mi ha trovato per andare nei B&B con lei erano ineccepibili, a prova di bomba.
> Poi, diciamo anche questo, lui sapeva benissimo che io avevo una fiducia cieca in lui, e lui su questo ci ha giocato.
> Poi io non sono una persona traditrice di natura. E sono anche, nonstante l'età, una persona ingenua.


Tutti i nostri amici si sono stupiti del suo tradimento. E tutti sapevano ben prima che io avessi le prove, naturalmente... Mai stata gelosa delle sue frequentazioni femminili. Lui ferocemente geloso al limite dell'ossessione.
Però era tipo da mezze verità e il continuare a parlare della sua collega mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio. Poi i ritardi. Il cellulare spento non appena rientrava a casa. Quando usciva tutto allegro a portare fuori il cane, ben vestito e profumato, sempre alla stessa ora,uhm... Comunque la certezza mi è arrivata con una lettera anonima. Eravamo già separati. Davanti alla lettera non ha potuto più negare. Amo lei sì, e allora?


----------



## Spider (20 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Puff puff pant pant...
> Sono riuscita a recuperare due giorni di post!
> Beh, a parte che è bellissimo, grazie a tutti, ho un paio di cose da dire, forse tre.
> 
> ...



sempre, sempre più convinto che tu sia una psicologa...in onore di Laurea!!
ma qui le cavie... sono avariate!!!!!!


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'analisi che avevo fatto a suo tempo, l*a sua nevrosi era il bisogno di conferme *che gli era possibile ricercare solo avendo una relazione stabile e sicura che gli consentisse di ammortizzare i rifiuti e ottimizzare gli assensi superficiali che non corrispondevano ad una reale accettazione di lui. Del resto lui stesso non si accettava e quello che faceva non lo aiutava se non momentaneamente con l'adrenalina del rischio e quindi aveva bisogno di dosi sempre maggiori di rischio e abiezione.
> Naturalmente quando tutto è venuto a galla è caduto in depressione.
> Non abbastanza però


Ecco il perchè del continuo riferimento al bisogno di conferme . Però fossi in te mi chiederei "e io"? Che ruolo ho avuto io in tutto questo. Comunque conosco l'esemplare. Però non l'ho sposato :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 hai fatto una schifezza. Come si dice ai bambini "Se il tuo amico ti dice di buttarti dalla finestra, tu lo fai?" Avresti dovuto dire di no. Io lo direi per lo stesso motivo per cui ho trovato indegno che sia stato fatto a me. Perché IO non vorrei stare nel letto di un'altra in cui poi starà un'altra.
> 2 è il principio alla base della poligamia islamica: devono essere trattate alla pari. Non è proprio contemporanea (stavo per scrivere moderna:mrgreen.
> 3 L'esclusività è secondaria. Si chiede lealtà. Lo chiedono tutti i traditi prima o almeno dopo. L'esclusività era stata promessa. Senza la premessa della promessa non vi è tradimento.


Avresti potuto..
In un forum non si intima a comportarsi agli utenti come se fossero dei nostri sottoposti...

Potere...

Non dovere...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Avresti potuto..
> In un forum non si intima a comportarsi agli utenti come se fossero dei nostri sottoposti...
> 
> Potere...
> ...


Caro amico,ltralascia le maestre,ormai secche,oggi giornata favolosa..satana pare possa aspettare...intanto che ti credi?lothar piangente?ma va la',avanti  come sempre,giorno come gli altri,anche perche',forse la quadra,l'ho travata...atsalut


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 hai fatto una schifezza. Come si dice ai bambini "Se il tuo amico ti dice di buttarti dalla finestra, tu lo fai?" Avresti dovuto dire di no. Io lo direi per lo stesso motivo per cui ho trovato indegno che sia stato fatto a me. Perché IO non vorrei stare nel letto di un'altra in cui poi starà un'altra.
> 2 è il principio alla base della poligamia islamica: devono essere trattate alla pari. Non è proprio contemporanea (stavo per scrivere moderna:mrgreen.
> 3 L'esclusività è secondaria. Si chiede lealtà. Lo chiedono tutti i traditi prima o almeno dopo. L'esclusività era stata promessa. Senza la premessa della promessa non vi è tradimento.


1. Ehm, ma il mio amico invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì. Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!).

2. Se sia islamico o meno, entriamo nel merito...

3. La lealtà è dovuta da chi ha fatto una promessa. Non dal terzo, che non ha promesso nulla a nessuno e nemmeno mai. Il tradimento è di chi tradisce, non di chi ne è strumento.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Ehm, ma il mio amico invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì. Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!).
> 
> 2. Se sia islamico o meno, entriamo nel merito...
> 
> 3. La lealtà è dovuta da chi ha fatto una promessa. Non dal terzo, che non ha promesso nulla a nessuno e nemmeno mai. Il tradimento è di chi tradisce, non di chi ne è strumento.


1 grande brutta cosa. Tu l'hai interpretata come una cosa per te invece era un uso di te. Non è da spiegare, se non lo percepisci
2 nel merito "non far mancare nulla" cosa significa? Di cosa è fatto un rapporto? Se non c'è sincerità e lealtà l'apparenza della lealtà non è autenticità del rapporto e quindi sta togliendo tutto
3 hai cambiato argomento si parlava del traditore. Avevi scritto " In generale: in 3*questa tanto pretesa ESCLUSIVITA' *non ci gioca una parte grande la possessività e la presunzione e pure l'orgoglio di essere I SOLI?

*Sottolineo* che sto lasciandovi degli spunti e che io per me non ho nessuna posizione in merito." E a questo avevo risposto. 
Rispetto  al ruolo dell'amante, io penso che ha una corresponsabilità indubbia. Questo non comporta che si debba mettere alla gogna ogni amante che come ogni singolo ha la sua propria storia e la sue proprie ragioni.
Il fatto che non voglia farsene carico non cambia nulla. Ho argomentato in altro thread, l'ho rifatto qui, ora basta. Ognuno se la vede con la propria coscienza. Non mi smuovo da una cosa che per me è evidente in sé.
Come è "diritto" del tradito di ricoprire di epiteti il *suo *traditore e l'amante. E ci mancherebbe!! :singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Puff puff pant pant...
> Sono riuscita a recuperare due giorni di post!
> Beh, a parte che è bellissimo, grazie a tutti, ho un paio di cose da dire, forse tre.
> 
> La prima, en passant, circa l'intromissione nella vita della coppia da parte del terzo, così giusto per smentire certe cose circa l'uniformità dei comportamenti, è che il mio amante (sposato) ha voluto espressamente e con ogni convinzione che io andassi a casa sua. Appena gli è stato possibile ha voluto invitarmi, cucinare per me e farmi dormire lì. Non nel talamo, ma solo perché avrei lasciato il mio odore e lui non avrebbe mai cambiato le lenzuola, non essendo abitudine.


Anche mio marito ha voluto che venisse a casa nostra, con me presente. Non è stato un invito così, fine a se stesso, ma c'era un evento in città a cui partecipavano entrambi. Non ho idea se l'avrebbe fatto lo stesso, così senza motivo.
La cosa l'ho trovata estremamente mancante di rispetto nei miei confronti, quando ho saputo che i due erano amanti. Ha inquinato l' aria di casa mia, della mia tana, del mio rifugio. 
Forse è stata lei a volermi conoscere, forse è stato lui che ci ha voluto mettere a confronto, non lo saprò mai.
Ma il gesto mi ha fatto schifo. 
E poi si è pure permessa di dire che c'erano cose che non le piacevano!



Fantastica ha detto:


> La seconda è che ieri, parlando con un tizio conosciuto in un gioco online, ho sentito questa, che lascio a voi giudicare.
> << Non esiste tradimento, se tu che tradisci non fai mancare nulla a chi tradisci >>.


Questo mi sembra un ragionamento da trogloditi ignoranti, irrispettosi e idioti. Ma che cavolo vuol dire? Se ti tradisco, faccio "mancare" me stesso all'altro!!!!



Fantastica ha detto:


> La terza che scaturisce da quest'ultima è se sia possibile che le forme dell'amore siano vaste quanto il mondo. Voglio dire che posso immaginare che un marito ami la propria consorte e non smetta di amarla pur amando anche un'altra donna. Vale ovviamente anche per una donna. E vale non quando si è giovani e inesperti, ma proprio quando non lo si è più...
> @Apollonia, puoi tu crederlo questo? Cioè che tuo marito non si immagini con altre che con te, pur essendo innamorato di un'altra? Potresti accettare questa cosa? La ritieni credibile?


Io non potrei accettarlo, a prescindere dal fatto che se lui è innamorato ed è tanto bravo da nasconderlo io non lo posso capire. Non ho mai capito come si possano amare due persone contemporaneamente. Forse vuoi bene ad una e sei innamorato di un'altra, forse sei affezionato ad una e ami un'altra, ma amarle in contemporanea, no. Non la ritengo credibile all'interno della MIA coppia. Poi se qualcun altro lo fa, affari suoi.



Fantastica ha detto:


> In generale: in questa tanto pretesa ESCLUSIVITA' non ci gioca una parte grande la possessività e la presunzione e pure l'orgoglio di essere I SOLI?
> 
> *Sottolineo* che sto lasciandovi degli spunti e che io per me non ho nessuna posizione in merito.


Ma la coppia è esclusiva, e io voglio essere la sola. E' proprio il fatto di non esserla stata più che mi devasta l'anima.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 grande brutta cosa. Tu l'hai interpretata come una cosa per te invece era un uso di te. Non è da spiegare, se non lo percepisci
> 2 nel merito "non far mancare nulla" cosa significa? Di cosa è fatto un rapporto? Se non c'è sincerità e lealtà l'apparenza della lealtà non è autenticità del rapporto e quindi sta togliendo tutto
> 3 hai cambiato argomento si parlava del traditore. Avevi scritto " In generale: in 3*questa tanto pretesa ESCLUSIVITA' *non ci gioca una parte grande la possessività e la presunzione e pure l'orgoglio di essere I SOLI?
> 
> ...


La penso anch'io così. La pu..lzella, quando ha saputo che io avevo scoperto la tresca, ha detto a mio marito:" Non voglio fare la rovina-famiglie!"
No, perchè se lo so sei la rovina-famiglie, se non lo so non lo sei?
E se pensi veramente di non volerlo fare, mollalo subito, inevce di assumere il ruolo di sedotta e abbandonata!

Appunto!!!! E ci mancherebbe! Ti hanno "rovinato" una parte di vita, ti hanno ingannata e ti hanno presa in giro!


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti i nostri amici si sono stupiti del suo tradimento. *E tutti sapevano ben prima che io avessi le prove, naturalmente... Mai stata gelosa delle sue frequentazioni femminili.* Lui ferocemente geloso al limite dell'ossessione.
> Però era tipo da mezze verità e il continuare a parlare della sua collega mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio. Poi i ritardi. Il cellulare spento non appena rientrava a casa. Quando usciva tutto allegro a portare fuori il cane, ben vestito e profumato, sempre alla stessa ora,uhm... Comunque la certezza mi è arrivata con una lettera anonima. Eravamo già separati. Davanti alla lettera non ha potuto più negare. Amo lei sì, e allora?


Idem per me. 
Anzi, ti dirò di più. Ha fatto in modo che gli amici comuni pensassero che io sapessi e accettassi.
Mi sono chiesta perchè. Poi ho capito.
Perchè in questo modo a nessuno sarebbe venuto in mente di venirmelo a dire...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

*Buongiorno Apollonia cara!*

c'è una canzone che prima del tradimento mi piaceva ma che solamente dopo ho apprezzato al 100%.mi facevano bene quelle parole perché la verità è che la vita continua nonostante le nostre sofferenze

[video=youtube_share;HFyCfFJC0no]http://youtu.be/HFyCfFJC0no[/video]

Presto troverete la strada piu giusta:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> 1. No, perchè se lo so sei la rovina-famiglie, se non lo so non lo sei?
> 2. E se pensi veramente di non volerlo fare, mollalo subito, inevce di assumere il ruolo di sedotta e abbandonata



1. Se lui è un marito presente e affettuoso, che scopa la moglie regolarmente, che è sempre uguale con lei, sì.
2. Finché non l'hai scoperto, esisteva per te questa persona? No. Bene. Per lei nemmeno, prima di iniziare una relazione con tuo marito. Le relazioni si iniziano in due. Prenditela solo con lui.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



@lex ha detto:


> oh ma perché non dici che dopo che fedifrago e bruja sono stati defenestrati hai mandato tanti mp all'amministratore tanto da farti dare poteri e funzioni amministrative senza mai dire a nessuno che c'eri anche tu (come fedifrago fece e di cui ancora oggi ti lamenti) dietro la conduzione di questo forum? ammazza parli parli e poi fai lo stesso


Adesso oltre a non rispondere perchè sei falso e scorretto.....,ti inventi pure cazzate?Se ci fossi stato io dietro al conduzione del forum tu saresti ancora qui?ma adesso ti inventi pure le cazzate pur di far passare in cavalleria quella marea di porcate che siete riusciti a fare tu e quella cricca di merda di milano?Se giovanni ha capito che la gente con la quale ti accomunavi era gente di MERDA e un problema vostro,alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione su tutto,sono i tuoi amici ad essere stati sfanculati....e se fosse per me tu e quel cialtrone di vicenza qui non ci mettereste più piede.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



@lex ha detto:


> hai ragione. io ho ignorato oscuro per due giorni e più. adesso però mi sono rotto il cazzo. prova a dirlo a lui. sarei felice di non dover quotare le sue cazzate false e rispondergli. lo fa qui e qui gli rispondo. mica è colpa mia. se la smettesse sarei felice proprio di non discuterne da nessuna parte. non so che dirti. prova a convincerlo a smettere. io sono stato zitto per un po'.....però poi...sai com'è...lui ha il diritto di scrivere dove vuole. io di rispondergli altrettanto. prova un po' a vedere quanto è disposto lui a smetterla. io si. ma al mio diritto di replica non rinuncio.


Butti merda sulla gente e poi fai la vittima?coglione mi hai cercato e mi hai trovato, adesso vediamo se capisci che ti conviene tacere.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> naturalmente lo sforzo di quotarmi qualche post fa, ti deve essere costato parecchio.
> in termini di immagine credo...
> hai fatto troppo, era ora che ritornavi a essere quello che sei.
> adesso che ti sei fatto una grassa risata...pensando di far ridere, che fai?
> ...


Non hai la tv in casa perchè nelle baracche vivi tu evidentemente,ed è per questo che ignori che la linea b non ha fermate a Piazza di Spagna....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Ehm, ma il mio amico invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì. Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!).


Bisogna avere del bel pelo sullo stomaco per fare una cosa simile.
Io non ce l'avrei mai fatta...a parte il sentirmi estranea totalmente avrei avuto quella sensazione di violare una cosa non mia, dalla quale starei il più lontana possibile, altro che privilegio...
Siamo animali in fondo, ma dovremmo essere senzienti e questo dovrebbe spingerci ad evitare cose simili.
Mi fosse venuto a dire "è un enorme privilegio vederti nuda sul divano dove si siede mia moglie ogni sera" mi avrebbe fatto rispondere "è un enorme privilegio mandarti affanculo"...

Credo ci siano limiti.


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 grande brutta cosa. Tu l'hai interpretata come una cosa per te invece era un uso di te. Non è da spiegare, se non lo percepisci
> 2 nel merito "non far mancare nulla" cosa significa? Di cosa è fatto un rapporto? Se non c'è sincerità e lealtà l'apparenza della lealtà non è autenticità del rapporto e quindi sta togliendo tutto
> 3 hai cambiato argomento si parlava del traditore. Avevi scritto " In generale: in 3*questa tanto pretesa ESCLUSIVITA' *non ci gioca una parte grande la possessività e la presunzione e pure l'orgoglio di essere I SOLI?
> 
> ...


*
*

mi trovo d'accordo su ogni singola parola.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Ehm, ma il mio amico invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì. Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!).
> 
> 2. Se sia islamico o meno, entriamo nel merito...
> 
> 3. La lealtà è dovuta da chi ha fatto una promessa. Non dal terzo, che non ha promesso nulla a nessuno e nemmeno mai. Il tradimento è di chi tradisce, non di chi ne è strumento.


1) Non avrei mai potuto farlo. Non mi è stato mai proposto. E le volte che dovevo andare a casa loro per portare qualcosa e lei non c'era rimandavo. Non mi sarebbe piaciuto avere atteggiamenti intimi in casa loro.
Un conto per me è avere rapporti con lui, un conto è invadere gli spazi che devono restare anche loro
Se mi avesse detto che voleva che lasciassi traccia nel luogo dove vive con lei e i suoi figli l'avrei mandato a fan culo

3) concordo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io sono senza parole!!!!
> va bene travisare quello che si scrive personalmente,
> ma travisare anche quello che scrivono gli altri, mi sembra eccessivo.
> io non ne ho mai fatto una questione personale, e la lunga introduzione se rileggi ,serviva proprio a questo.
> ...



Ero certo non avresti capito. Ma ci sono abituato sai? Si, sono abituato a non essere capito. Provo a spiegarmi nuovamente. 

Hai ragione quando scrivi " non c'è verità che tenga se è alimentata da una menzogna". Chi potrebbe dire il contrario? Nessuno. 
Purtroppo spider la vita non è così semplice, non c'è soltanto il bianco e il nero e sappiamo tutti che sono i colori le varianti per cangiare e cangiarsi. Questi cambiamenti ognuno di noi li ha assemblati attraverso un suo percorso di vita, e tu sai bene che ogni persona ha un suo percorso diverso influenzato da mille fattori e a volte talmente di diverso colore che la scelta fatta risulta radicale e fuori da certi canoni conosciuti. Sono in pratica dei compromessi che hanno di base situazioni che a noi sono sconosciute e devono essere accettate perchè sono individuali e specchio di una scelta personale soggettiva, spesso ( questo lo penso io) imposta da situazioni familiari che comprendono il partner, figli e chissà quali altri fattori e varianti.  
Non è soltanto la persona tradita che a volte rimane presa da certi fuochi circoscritti e conosciuti, spider. E sono sicuro che quanto ho scritto è una minima parte a cui sono riuscito a pensare. 

Inoltre, con il tempo e  il leggerti mi sto convincendo che tutti i tuoi ragionamenti sono rimasti immutati e influenzati da un tradimento che non riesci nè a digerire nè a prendere di petto in una qualsiasi forma. Se mi conosci almeno un po sai bene quanto possa dispiacermi e quanto io desideri sbagliarmi nello scriverti questo.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

*Posso dire una cosa?*

ho passato una fase di rabbia estrema per il mio tradimento.Un fattore importante era che il tutto si era svolto a casa mia, che lei si era permessa di invadere i miei spazi più intimi, il mio rifugio e lui gliel'aveva permesso.Lui ha sempre negato di aver fatto sesso con lei in casa nostra ma l'immagine di lei sulla poltrona con mio figlio tuttora mi fa venire una crisi ipertensiva! Sono sicura che la presenza di lei in casa mia ha contribuito allo schifo che provaii per entrambi.Mi sentii violentata da entrambi e avrei anche cambiato casa perché ovunque guardavo , ogni singola stanza vedevo a loro 2.Forse l'avrei odiata di meno se fosse rimasta nella sua tana.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 hai fatto una schifezza. Come si dice ai bambini "Se il tuo amico ti dice di buttarti dalla finestra, tu lo fai?" Avresti dovuto dire di no. Io lo direi per lo stesso motivo per cui ho trovato indegno che sia stato fatto a me. Perché IO non vorrei stare nel letto di un'altra in cui poi starà un'altra.
> 2 è il principio alla base della poligamia islamica: devono essere trattate alla pari. Non è proprio contemporanea (stavo per scrivere moderna:mrgreen.
> 3 L'esclusività è secondaria. Si chiede lealtà. Lo chiedono tutti i traditi prima o almeno dopo. L'esclusività era stata promessa. Senza la premessa della promessa non vi è tradimento.



Devo darla in giro..... Sole.... dove sei?


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devo darla in giro..... Sole.... dove sei?


Se vuoi darlo io ci sono sempre, lo sai


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Ehm, ma il mio amico invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: *voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì. Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui*. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi *non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!*).
> 
> 2. Se sia islamico o meno, entriamo nel merito...
> 
> 3. La lealtà è dovuta da chi ha fatto una promessa. Non dal terzo, che non ha promesso nulla a nessuno e nemmeno mai. Il tradimento è di chi tradisce, non di chi ne è strumento.


che generosità.
la lealtà è dovuta alla nostra coscienza ma è anche vero che non è difficile per alcuni sentirsi comunque sempre a posto nonostante tutto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se vuoi darlo io ci sono sempre, lo sai



:aereo::strepitoso:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ho passato una fase di rabbia estrema per il mio tradimento.Un fattore importante era che il tutto si era svolto a casa mia, che lei si era permessa di invadere i miei spazi più intimi, il mio rifugio e lui gliel'aveva permesso.Lui ha sempre negato di aver fatto sesso con lei in casa nostra ma l'immagine di lei sulla poltrona con mio figlio tuttora mi fa venire una crisi ipertensiva! Sono sicura che la presenza di lei in casa mia ha contribuito allo schifo che provaii per entrambi.Mi sentii violentata da entrambi e avrei anche cambiato casa perché ovunque guardavo , ogni singola stanza vedevo a loro 2.Forse l'avrei odiata di meno se fosse rimasta nella sua tana.


Io ho subito un tradimento molto diverso e quindi non riesco nemmeno a immaginare come ci si debba sentire.

Penso che il tradimento sia sempre pessimo, ma ci sono dettagli che lo rendono più amaro, perché si permeano di cattivo gusto. Invadere l'intimità di una casa e mettere alla mercé dell'amante le cose più personali e intime della persona tradita senza che questa lo sappia, è quanto di peggio si possa fare.
Per la mia sensibilità personale eh.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero certo non avresti capito. Ma ci sono abituato sai? Si, sono abituato a non essere capito. Provo a spiegarmi nuovamente.
> 
> Hai ragione quando scrivi " non c'è verità che tenga se è alimentata da una menzogna". Chi potrebbe dire il contrario? Nessuno.
> Purtroppo spider la vita non è così semplice, non c'è soltanto il bianco e il nero e sappiamo tutti che sono i colori le varianti per cangiare e cangiarsi. Questi cambiamenti ognuno di noi li ha assemblati attraverso un suo percorso di vita, e tu sai bene che ogni persona ha un suo percorso diverso influenzato da mille fattori e a volte talmente di diverso colore che la scelta fatta risulta radicale e fuori da certi canoni conosciuti. Sono in pratica dei compromessi che hanno di base situazioni che a noi sono sconosciute e devono essere accettate perchè sono individuali e specchio di una scelta personale soggettiva, spesso ( questo lo penso io) imposta da situazioni familiari che comprendono il partner, figli e chissà quali altri fattori e varianti.
> ...


invece in te di cambiamenti ne ho letti ed alcuni sono sorprendenti per quanto repentini , troppo repentini per essere reali e profondi.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :aereo::strepitoso:


Smettila di scherzare e agisci!! Sennò ti rimando il mio mp sconcio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece in te di cambiamenti ne ho letti ed alcuni sono sorprendenti per quanto repentini , troppo repentini per essere reali e profondi.



Se mi fai capire posso provare a capire/mi ed eventualmente rispondere, se ne sono in grado.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Smettila di scherzare e agisci!! Sennò ti rimando il mio mp sconcio




hey.. hey.. siamo in pubblica.... silenzio... ci leggono... 


Agisci...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi fai capire posso provare a capire/mi ed eventualmente rispondere, se ne sono in grado.


non è molto tempo fa che scrivevi cose abbastanza simili a quelle che contesti a spider.può essere che davvero tu sia arrivato velocemente a capire le varie sfumature di cui parli pacatamente ...ma la mia impressione è che quasi ora tu voglia scrivere per compiacere più gli astanti in un meccanismo che spesso qui scatta inconsapevolmente o meno.
ricordo anche kid che da fustigatore divenne sostenitore del relativismo della coppia


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ho passato una fase di rabbia estrema per il mio tradimento.Un fattore importante era che il tutto si era svolto a casa mia, che lei si era permessa di invadere i miei spazi più intimi, il mio rifugio e lui gliel'aveva permesso.Lui ha sempre negato di aver fatto sesso con lei in casa nostra ma l'immagine di lei sulla poltrona con mio figlio tuttora mi fa venire una crisi ipertensiva! Sono sicura che la presenza di lei in casa mia ha contribuito allo schifo che provaii per entrambi.Mi sentii violentata da entrambi e avrei anche cambiato casa perché ovunque guardavo , ogni singola stanza vedevo a loro 2.Forse l'avrei odiata di meno se fosse rimasta nella sua tana.


g

A volte leggendo te e altre persone tradite ripenso ai miei comportamenti nei riguardi dell'amante, e...... chissà cosa sarei stato in grado di combinare se mi fossi trovato in situazioni estreme tipo questa. 

PS: Non ci sono riferimenti velati nei confronti vostri, c'è solamente di mezzo la mia persona e il carattere che di fondo ha ( aveva?) una mentalità del tutto particolare e diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che ho letto qua dentro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

anche alce e diletta in altro modo


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Se lui è un marito presente e affettuoso, che scopa la moglie regolarmente, che è sempre uguale con lei, sì.
> 2. Finché non l'hai scoperto, esisteva per te questa persona? No. Bene. Per lei nemmeno, prima di iniziare una relazione con tuo marito. Le relazioni si iniziano in due. Prenditela solo con lui.


_prendersela, _si certo, solo con chi amo ma dall'altra parte mi sentirei piuttosto meschina ad infilarmi a casa d'altri furtivamente


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è molto tempo fa che scrivevi cose abbastanza simili a quelle che contesti a spider.può essere che davvero tu sia arrivato velocemente a capire le varie sfumature di cui parli pacatamente ...ma la mia impressione è che quasi ora tu voglia scrivere per compiacere più gli astanti in un meccanismo che spesso qui scatta inconsapevolmente o meno.
> ricordo anche kid che da fustigatore divenne sostenitore del relativismo della coppia


Non penso si questo ... penso che nella sfiga ad Ultimo abbia detto culo ... spesso dimentichiamo un fattore importante cioè la fattiva collaborazione di chi pentito non vuol distruggere quello che resta e lo dice e lo fa ... lo dimostra concretamente nei fatti ... chi questa palese dimostrazione non riesce a darla e resta chiuso fermo nelle sue posizioni magari timoroso di fare ancora piu casini non crea i presupposti per poter ripartire.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso si questo ... penso che nella sfiga ad Ultimo abbia detto culo ... spesso dimentichiamo un fattore importante cioè la fattiva collaborazione di chi pentito non vuol distruggere quello che resta e lo dice e lo fa ... lo dimostra concretamente nei fatti ... chi questa palese dimostrazione non riesce a darla e resta chiuso fermo nelle sue posizioni magari timoroso di fare ancora piu casini non crea i presupposti per poter ripartire.


certo, certo.
chi è intelligente elabora e trae vantaggio dalle esperienze ma mi pare che ci sianopassaggi di ragionamenti completamente opposti a quelli di un tempo che non equivalgono ad elaborazioni
ma sono solo mie impressioni


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Wolf*

Condivido e aggiungo:la storia di ultimo è diversa,se non ricordo male parliamo di una sola volta,e ultimo ha veramente visto il pentimento ed il ravvedimento della moglie.I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido e aggiungo:la storia di ultimo è diversa,se non ricordo male parliamo di una sola volta,e ultimo ha veramente visto il pentimento ed il ravvedimento della moglie*.I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.*


certo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è molto tempo fa che scrivevi cose abbastanza simili a quelle che contesti a spider.può essere che davvero tu sia arrivato velocemente a capire le varie sfumature di cui parli pacatamente ...ma la mia impressione è *che quasi ora tu voglia scrivere per compiacere più gli astanti* in un meccanismo che spesso qui scatta inconsapevolmente o meno.
> ricordo anche kid che da fustigatore divenne sostenitore del relativismo della coppia



Tutto quello che hai scritto è vero.

Soltanto una cosa mi riservo di contestare, il neretto.  eventualmente sai cosa è cambiato in me? il non mandare a fanculo col diretto cercando di darmi una calmata per il quieto vivere del forum e dei vari temi trattati. Anche perchè mi sono reso conto che spesso quando leggo capisco male quello che è il messaggio, quindi onde evitare di scrivere sbagliando, mi soffermo per leggere le risposte degli altri al post che ritengo incriminato. 

E comunque non sono per il relativismo della coppia, sono per la mia coppia, perchè nella mia coppia assieme alla mia lei abbiamo raggiunto un grado di dialogo che ci permette la quasi totalità di sincerità. E non parlo di dialoghi di tradimento, parlo di coppia, di conoscenza, di desideri, di carezze, di malumori che vengono discussi e se è il caso con la capacità di scusarsi senza tenere nulla sulla pancia che maceri. Mulino bianco? assolutamente no, solo una coppia che si ama e che è anche capace di tirarsi piatti scorreggiare sputare ( queste due soltanto io) essendo veri. 

Ma lo so Minerva che scrivendo questo appaio bugiardo.


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non sono sicura che la loro storia continui, ma neanche che abbiano chiuso definitivamente.
> Il mio "ricomincerei" è dovuto al fatto che mi ha già detto una volta che era chiusa e invece...
> 
> Hai ragione: si attraversano degli stati d'animo che non penseresti neanche di poter provare. Se ripenso a qualche mese fa, mi domando come ho fatto ad andare a lavorare facendo finta di nulla. Piangevo in macchina all'andata, piangevo al ritorno, piangevo in bagno. Avevo due occhiaie che un panda mi faceva un baffo! E ci si sono messi di mezzo pure gli ormoni della pre-menopausa!
> ...



Ciao, ti rispondo solo ora e comunque benvenuta nello spietatissimo mondo reale!
Quello che scrivi mi arriva dritto al cuore perché so esattamente cosa stai provando.
E' una sensazione devastante...trovarsi a dormire con un perfetto sconosciuto, molto spiacevole come cosa.
Però poi succede, anzi, è meglio dire che può succedere che, a poco a poco, tu incominci a riconoscere qualcosa di lui e questo è l'inizio di un recupero, un piccolissimo segnale.

Il fatto di avere costruito un'immagine fittizia di lui è un caposaldo degli psicologi, ma a me non ha mai convinto perché è lui ad avermi trasmesso quell'immagine per come si comportava con me e nella vita, quindi anche questo è un inganno bello e buono da parte sua e quindi il concetto non regge.
E ora ti dico quello che ho capito, dopo il lungo percorso che ho fatto:
lui è quello che conosco, ma è ANCHE ALTRO e questo altro è rappresentato dalle zone d'ombra che fanno parte anch'esse di lui e che lui ha saputo così abilmente celare.
Lui è capace di fare cose che mai avrei pensato potesse neanche immaginare di fare.
Perché ne è stato capace?
Perché è fatto così, o meglio, anche così.

Se non arrivi a questa consapevolezza non ne esci e perdonami la brutalità, ma ci sono passata.
Tutto parte di qui, dall'accettazione di questa verità pazzesca che si è abbattuta come un tornado contro di te.
Tu hai detto che hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti ami, ma io ti giro la domanda:
tu puoi ancora amarlo ora che sai com'è?
Non credo che tu possa saperlo ora, è passato troppo poco tempo, e forse ci vorranno degli anni e forse col tempo non te ne fregherà neanche più nulla di saperlo pur continuando magari a stare con lui.

E' tutto fuorché romantico il consiglio che sto per darti:
fai un'attenta analisi della tua situazione valutando i pro e i contro delle due altenative (stare con lui o stare da sola), devi essere lucida nel fare questo e ora forse non lo sei ancora, quindi prenditi tempo (tanto non brucia nulla no?).

Ti avverto già che ci saranno delle cose impossibili da perdonare e quelle resteranno così, in sospeso, ma col tempo il loro pensiero si attenuerà e tu vivrai lo stesso, convivendoci.

Si farà anche strada il pensiero (nobilissimo) che non vale la pena stare così male per chi si è comportato in tale modo perché chi fa così non lo merita affatto e, come effetto, il tuo amor proprio crescerà e sarai tu il centro del tuo mondo. 
Lui ormai è laggiù in basso, in fondo in fondo, e stai certa che su quel piedistallo, nel caso sia tu ad avercelo collocato, non ce lo rimetterai mai più.   

Quindi, tutto questo discorso per dirti che dovrai scegliere unicamente quello che è meglio per te e per te soltanto.
Va da sé che la delusione ti accompagnerà per sempre...ma anche questa fa parte della vita no?
Ti abbraccio! :smile:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido e aggiungo:la storia di ultimo è diversa,se non ricordo male parliamo di una sola volta,e ultimo ha veramente visto il pentimento ed il ravvedimento della moglie.I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.


Sicuramente ... ma solo a debita distanza di tempo riesci a capirlo ... a caldo l'incazzatura a stufa è grossomodo simile ...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho subito un tradimento molto diverso e quindi non riesco nemmeno a immaginare come ci si debba sentire.
> 
> Penso che il tradimento sia sempre pessimo, ma ci sono dettagli che lo rendono più amaro, perché si permeano di cattivo gusto. Invadere l'intimità di una casa e mettere alla mercé dell'amante le cose più personali e intime della persona tradita senza che questa lo sappia, è quanto di peggio si possa fare.
> Per la mia sensibilità personale eh.


Lei era la babysitter e probabilmente voleva tutto ciò che era mio, di scrupoli quella ragazza
non ne aveva.Ma chi gliel'ha permesso ed è stato un idiota (e sono anche gentile) e stato mio marito (lui pensava a farsi qualche scopata extra ma lei pensava a prendere il posto mio).La seconda idiota sono stata io ad essermi fidata di lui e, nella mia ingenuità, a pensare di aiutare una povera ragazza mettendo da parte i pregiudizi...avevo cercato un altra (per mandare via a lei)ma nessuna era disponibile al epoca e quindi metti anche la sfiga ed ecco il triangolo dei cretini....ma ormai ciò che è stato è stato.Ma non lo auguroneanche al mio peggior nemico.La casa non si tocca perché per il tradito diventa ancora più difficile guarire.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso si questo ... penso che nella sfiga ad Ultimo abbia detto culo ... spesso dimentichiamo un fattore importante cioè la fattiva collaborazione di chi pentito non vuol distruggere quello che resta e lo dice e lo fa ... lo dimostra concretamente nei fatti ... chi questa palese dimostrazione non riesce a darla e resta chiuso fermo nelle sue posizioni magari timoroso di fare ancora piu casini non crea i presupposti per poter ripartire.


Wolf tu non hai letto alcune cose che nel passato ho scritto di mia moglie " tralascio le cose brutte che scrissi " , scrissi che donne così dolci tenere ingenue e sincere come mia moglie non c'è ne sono. Lei, mia moglie è impossibile da imitare, impossibile da emulare, la pazienza che ha che ha avuto nello starmi accanto e la capacità di riuscirci tutt'ora facendo diventare routine la sua vicinanza è di un disarmante che la parola amore impallidisce se incontra mia moglie.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto è vero.
> 
> Soltanto una cosa mi riservo di contestare, il neretto.  eventualmente sai cosa è cambiato in me? il non mandare a fanculo col diretto cercando di darmi una calmata per il quieto vivere del forum e dei vari temi trattati. Anche perchè mi sono reso conto che spesso quando leggo capisco male quello che è il messaggio, quindi onde evitare di scrivere sbagliando, mi soffermo per leggere le risposte degli altri al post che ritengo incriminato.
> 
> ...


il tuo equilibrio è sacrosanto e ti auguro di mantenerlo per tutta la vita.mulino bianco che ha che non va che è tanto bellino pure banderas con la gallina?


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto è vero.
> 
> Soltanto una cosa mi riservo di contestare, il neretto. eventualmente sai cosa è cambiato in me? il non mandare a fanculo col diretto cercando di darmi una calmata per il quieto vivere del forum e dei vari temi trattati. Anche perchè mi sono reso conto che spesso quando leggo capisco male quello che è il messaggio, quindi onde evitare di scrivere sbagliando, mi soffermo per leggere le risposte degli altri al post che ritengo incriminato.
> 
> ...



Sì, anche noi abbiamo raggiunto questo grado di dialogo completo.
Se non fosse successo quello che è successo, non l'avremmo mai raggiunto e questo, per me, è molto importante.
Con la consapevolezza, però, di tutto quello che ho detto ad Apollonia.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wolf tu non hai letto alcune cose che nel passato ho scritto di mia moglie " tralascio le cose brutte che scrissi " , *scrissi che donne così dolci tenere ingenue e sincere come mia moglie non c'è ne sono. Lei, mia moglie è impossibile da imitare, impossibile da emulare, la pazienza che ha che ha avuto nello starmi accanto e la capacità di riuscirci tutt'ora facendo diventare routine la sua vicinanza è di un disarmante che la parola amore impallidisce se incontra mia moglie.*


E io che ho detto ... nella sfiga ti è andata di culo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tuo equilibrio è sacrosanto e ti auguro di mantenerlo per tutta la vita.mulino bianco che ha che non va che è tanto bellino pure banderas con la gallina?



Guardami l'avatar, è una semplice risposta. Poi dimmi te se indipendentemente da chissà quali paroloni o vicende forumistiche o reali non si può essere che felici.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Sicuramente ... ma solo a debita distanza di tempo riesci a capirlo ... a caldo l'incazzatura a stufa è grossomodo simile ...


Si.Però una cosa è una volta,un altra cosa è aver preso cazzi a grandine per un anno....!


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai scritto è vero.
> 
> Soltanto una cosa mi riservo di contestare, il neretto.  eventualmente sai cosa è cambiato in me? il non mandare a fanculo col diretto cercando di darmi una calmata per il quieto vivere del forum e dei vari temi trattati. Anche perchè mi sono reso conto che spesso quando leggo capisco male quello che è il messaggio, quindi onde evitare di scrivere sbagliando, mi soffermo per leggere le risposte degli altri al post che ritengo incriminato.
> 
> ...


Io non credo che tu possa apparire bugiardo, dai. Né troverei il senso di parlare di una cosa così intima falsandola. Non avrebbe nemmeno senso stare qui a parlarne.

Dalla mia microesperienza sul tradimento posso dire questo:

1) Nella rielaborazione (che di solito è lunghissima e dura ANNI) di un tradimento, ci sono diverse fasi, spesso caratterizzate da sensazioni e convincimenti opposti tra loro. Scriverne di getto qui sopra può dare il senso di incoerenza e instabilità, ma penso sia una cosa fisiologica e inevitabile.

2) Ogni coppia è diversa e vive momenti diversi. Noi arriviamo qui e diciamo la nostra su diversi temi, ma magari nella realtà abbiamo appena litigato col nostro partner o ne veniamo da un momento di condivisione intima e serenità... anche questo fa la differenza e i cambiamenti nel nostro modo di esprimerci si notano senza intuirne le ragioni (perché noi non le riveliamo in modo esplicito).

3) Ogni tradimento è diverso e diverso è il percorso di coppia che ne segue, diversi sono anche i nostri obiettivi e le nostre aspettative.
 Io a suo tempo avevo cercato di dirottare la mia coppia verso un'apertura e una rottura del patto di esclusività sessuale: se io e il mio ex marito fossimo rimasti insieme e avessimo preso quella strada, io sarei qui a scrivere cose totalmente diverse da quelle che scrivo oggi.
 La nostra esperienza non solo anticipa, ma condiziona pesantemente il nostro pensiero.

Questa la mia opinione.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> g
> 
> A volte leggendo te e altre persone tradite ripenso ai miei comportamenti nei riguardi dell'amante, e...... chissà cosa sarei stato in grado di combinare se mi fossi trovato in situazioni estreme tipo questa.
> 
> PS: Non ci sono riferimenti velati nei confronti vostri, c'è solamente di mezzo la mia persona e il carattere che di fondo ha ( aveva?) una mentalità del tutto particolare e diversa dalla maggior parte delle persone che ho letto qua dentro.


Senti io l'avrei menata a lei ma di brutto in quella fase ma mi sarei sporcata le mani e la fedina penale, avrei perso i miei figli e il mio lavoro e tutto il paesino si sarebbe divertito di fronte al teatrino.In compenso mi sono fatta male da sola ma l'ho affrontata di persona pperché lei mi ha anche sfidata mesi dopo.Mio marito l'ha annulata.Nonostante tutto tengo i miei figli e i loro sorrisi fanno dimenticare i miei dolori.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.Però una cosa è una volta,un altra cosa è *aver preso cazzi a grandine* per un anno....!


ti piacerebbe si esprimessero così con una persona che ti è cara? come minimo sei maleducato e cretino chi ride a queste tue forzature


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe si esprimessero così con una persona che ti è cara? come minimo sei maleducato e cretino chi ride a queste tue forzature


E piantala dai,che non sei credibile manco per nulla,ti sei girata dall'altra parte per cose molto più gravi,chi si sconvolge per cazzi a grandine?se vuoi risultare stucchevole e antipatica fai pure...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che tu possa apparire bugiardo, dai. Né troverei il senso di parlare di una cosa così intima falsandola. Non avrebbe nemmeno senso stare qui a parlarne.
> 
> Dalla mia microesperienza sul tradimento posso dire questo:
> 
> ...



Ma esisti davvero? io starei sempre a leggerti, credimi. 

Scrivi e tocchi temi fondamentali, su ogni cosa che scrivi io e sicuramente altri potrebbero dire la loro su quel pensiero che arriva in testa leggendoti e che hai vissuto o nel passato se sei un "nick vecchio" o se sei "un nick nuovo" nel presente. Però stavolta mi astengo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lei era la babysitter e probabilmente voleva tutto ciò che era mio, di scrupoli quella ragazza
> non ne aveva.Ma chi gliel'ha permesso ed è stato un idiota (e sono anche gentile) e stato mio marito *(lui pensava a farsi qualche scopata extra *ma lei pensava a prendere il posto mio).La seconda idiota sono stata io ad essermi fidata di lui e, nella mia ingenuità, a pensare di aiutare una povera ragazza mettendo da parte i pregiudizi...avevo cercato un altra (per mandare via a lei)ma nessuna era disponibile al epoca e quindi metti anche la sfiga ed ecco il triangolo dei cretini....ma ormai ciò che è stato è stato.Ma non lo auguroneanche al mio peggior nemico.La casa non si tocca perché per il tradito diventa ancora più difficile guarire.




Comunque, pensaci un attimo, ma l'avrai già fatto.
Il fine di questi miserabili di uomini è sempre e solo lo stesso...raccattare qualche scopata.
sono proprio dei mentecatti, di una pochezza che non vale la pena di starci a perdere del tempo.

E una cosa è certa: io non mi legherò più a nessuno di loro, alla larga anni luce!
Lo so, sono prevenuta, e chi non lo sarebbe: chi si è bruciato sta lontano dal fuoco, è normale!
Quindi, e mio marito l'ha capito, se mi darà ancora un dispiacere, non avrò nessun problema a starmene da sola e a "usare" un uomo per soddisfare le mie voglie, in caso me ne verranno, e poi via, in casa mia non ci entra più nessuno di "loro".


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma esisti davvero? *io starei sempre a leggerti*, credimi.
> 
> Scrivi e tocchi temi fondamentali, su ogni cosa che scrivi io e sicuramente altri potrebbero dire la loro su quel pensiero che arriva in testa leggendoti e che hai vissuto o nel passato se sei un "nick vecchio" o se sei "un nick nuovo" nel presente. Però stavolta mi astengo. :mrgreen:


Sei un po' masochista, di' la verità :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E piantala dai,che non sei credibile manco per nulla,ti sei girata dall'altra parte per cose molto più gravi,chi si sconvolge per cazzi a grandine?se vuoi risultare stucchevole e antipatica fai pure...


non mi sconvolge ma vorrei capire perché ti sia necessario esprimerti così e che nessuno lo trovi sgradevole solo perché ti reputano un simpaticone


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Senti io l'avrei menata a lei ma di brutto in quella fase ma mi sarei sporcata le mani e la fedina penale, avrei perso i miei figli e il mio lavoro e tutto il paesino si sarebbe divertito di fronte al teatrino.In compenso mi sono fatta male da sola ma l'ho affrontata di persona pperché lei mi ha anche sfidata mesi dopo.Mio marito l'ha annulata.Nonostante tutto tengo i miei figli e i loro sorrisi fanno dimenticare i miei dolori.


Ci vuole tanta forza, io sono sincera, non ce l'avrei. Ti ammiro tanto e ti auguro che ne valga la pena... non solo per i figli, ma anche per te. Credo che anche noi ci meritiamo un po' di felicità e che la nostra serenità alla fine si ripercuota anche sui figli... perciò davvero, spero che tu sia serena. Ma da come scrivi sembra di sì.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sconvolge ma vorrei capire perché ti sia necessario esprimerti così e che nessuno lo trovi sgradevole solo perché ti reputano un simpaticone


Ma anche tu mi reputi un simpaticone,che poi  hai letto anche cose molto più sgradevoli girandoti dall'altra parte.Ripeto fai come vuoi,non è che cambierò per te,ma non ci fai una bella figura,non credo che sia sconvolgente leggere cazzi a grandine...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Senti io l'avrei menata a lei ma di brutto in quella fase ma mi sarei sporcata le mani e la fedina penale, avrei perso i miei figli e il mio lavoro e tutto il paesino si sarebbe divertito di fronte al teatrino.In compenso mi sono fatta male da sola ma l'ho affrontata di persona pperché lei mi ha anche sfidata mesi dopo.Mio marito l'ha annulata.Nonostante tutto tengo i miei figli e i loro sorrisi fanno dimenticare i miei dolori.


Sorrido leggendoti, e scusami se lo faccio. Il sorriso non è diretto a te e a quello che hai scritto, ma soltanto ai miei ricordi e all'orgoglio che mi assale retrogrado bieco atavico sbagliato etc che ho e che sono. 

Erano colleghi e non potevo menarlo, si sarebbe capito per una serie di circostanze che non sto a spiegare. Ma, attraverso delle telefonate a sua madre e anche a lui che trovavo a casa mi facevo presente nel suo cervello. Aspettando quella fatidica data lontana diversi mesi dalla data incriminata e che era tre giorni prima del natale per andarlo a massacrare. Cosa che non feci per "colpa" di mia moglie. Ma, lo incontrai con tutta la famiglia mentre entravamo in un bar di un paesello chiamato bosco ficuzza. Era la poggiato al bancone a sorseggiare tranquillamente un buon caffè con la sua ragazza. mi usci un tono di voce diretto alla famiglia che fu un rombo "tutti fuori" ( o qualcosa del genere) accompagnai mia moglie ed allora i mie due figli in macchina per ritornare al bar dove il tipetto stava per uscirne.... acchiapparlo schiaffeggiarlo sbatterlo sulla siepe e guardarlo in quegli occhi terrorizzati. CHE SODDISFAZIONE.
La seconda volta che lo incontrai lo chiamai prima al telefono per incontrarlo e porgli delle domande. E non era una richiesta era un'intimazione senza possibilità di risposta negativa. anche stavolta ebbi soddisfazioni nel guardarlo sbiancato nel viso, ma andandomene anche se ero soddisfatto subì delle conseguenze di un'azione che non era giusta nei confronti di mia moglie. ( volevo delle conferme e sapere se mia moglie mi avesse detto tutta la verità)


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque, pensaci un attimo, ma l'avrai già fatto.
> Il fine di questi miserabili di uomini è sempre e solo lo stesso...raccattare qualche scopata.
> sono proprio dei mentecatti, di una pochezza che non vale la pena di starci a perdere del tempo.
> 
> ...


L'importante è che questi mariti abbiano capito per bene che non si devono permettere più. Del mio non mi lamento.Adesso sembra che sia tornato in sé e mi è stato vicino in momenti molto molto difficili.Per una volta mi ha sorpresa in modo positivo:mrgreen:Fatto sta però siamo cambiate anche noi e adesso sappiamo che fidarsi é bene ma non fidarsi é meglio:kiss:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche tu mi reputi un simpaticone,che poi hai letto anche cose molto più sgradevoli girandoti dall'altra parte.Ripeto fai come vuoi,non è che cambierò per te,ma non ci fai una bella figura,non credo che sia sconvolgente leggere *cazzi a grandine*...


cazzi a grandine non l'avevo ancora sentita


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> cazzi a grandine non l'avevo ancora sentita


Gas non ridere,minerva si è risentita per l'espressione volgarissima....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'importante è che questi mariti abbiano capito per bene che non si devono permettere più. Del mio non mi lamento.Adesso sembra che sia tornato in sé e mi è stato vicino in momenti molto molto difficili.Per una volta mi ha sorpresa in modo positivo:mrgreen:Fatto sta però siamo cambiate anche noi e adesso sappiamo che fidarsi é bene ma non fidarsi é meglio:kiss:



( Speriamo non mi legga Minerva) ( scherzo sia chiaro)

Nel passato recente ho scritto che amavo diversamente ma amavo. Bene, adesso amo come amavo quando ero un ragazzino, quasi simile eh. Scrissi ragazzino per far capire, di certo non è un amore ragazzino. 

Si cambia eccome, e in continuazione, nel mio caso credo in meglio e con le giuste e dovute non precauzioni ma con la giusta età che va di pari passo con il mio vissuto. 

Sono sicuro che tu Eratò cambierai e sempre in meglio, Diletta anche, ma lei sta secondo me, facendo un percorso un po diverso. Ma è giusto che ognuno faccia il proprio percorso e trovi il proprio equilibrio.


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas non ridere,minerva si è risentita per l'espressione volgarissima....!


per la grandine suppongo


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> per la grandine suppongo


Seriamente?non credo,adesso gli sta sulle balle oscuro perchè ha definito la sua amica "persa" una chiavica e allora si attacca pretestuosamente alle mie uscite.Ma ho scritto cose ben peggiori,abbiamo letto cose pessime,cazzi a grandine o grandinate di cazzi sono uno spuntino,farmelo notare è da pusillanimi!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche tu mi reputi un simpaticone,che poi  hai letto anche cose molto più sgradevoli girandoti dall'altra parte.Ripeto fai come vuoi,non è che cambierò per te,*ma non ci fai una bella figura,*non credo che sia sconvolgente leggere cazzi a grandine...


e chi se ne frega


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi se ne frega


Ah certo....se no avresti evitato,come vedi ti sconvolgi solo tu...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo....se no avresti evitato,come vedi ti sconvolgi solo tu...!


perché son sensibile e buona.
ora vado che mi aspettano opere di carità, ciao


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> perché son sensibile e buona.
> ora vado che mi aspettano opere di carità, ciao


No,sei pesante e ogni tanto veramente fuori luogo.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci riuscirei. *L'altra almeno si deve vestire con cattivo gusto* :mexican:


Bellissima chiosa! La giusta dose di ironia.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci vuole tanta forza, io sono sincera, non ce l'avrei. Ti ammiro tanto e ti auguro che ne valga la pena... non solo per i figli, ma anche per te. Credo che anche noi ci meritiamo un po' di felicità e che la nostra serenità alla fine si ripercuota anche sui figli... perciò davvero, spero che tu sia serena. Ma da come scrivi sembra di sì.


Grazie SoleIo adesso sono serena perché le mie risposte le ho avute e mi bastano.La forza ce l'ho per le mie vicissitudini, mi ero dimenticata di averla e mi son lasciata andare per un po' ma poi son tornata in me.Ma la forza ce l'abbiamo tutti e la tiriamo fuori quando le cose accadono, basta ricordarcelo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi? chi.. chi??
> 
> Geko?


No. Geko arrivò dopo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Ehm, ma il mio amico *invece che intimato di buttarmi dalla finestra mi ha offerto un enorme privilegio, dal suo punto di vista. Ed è una cosa animale: voleva che io lasciassi traccia di me lì, proprio lì, per poter conservare delle immagini di me lì.* Io non mi sento in competizione con la legittima, perché dal mio punto di vista non c'è gara. Per me un posto valeva un altro. NON valeva un altro per lui. Il mio esclusivo disagio stette nella paura dei vicini, e nell'enorme disinvoltura sua di lui. Se mi sono vergognata, mi sono vergognata per lui (ma appunto, per lui è stato offrirmi qualcosa di grande, e quindi non l'ho voluto frustrare, era così felice!).
> 
> 2. Se sia islamico o meno, entriamo nel merito...
> 
> 3. La lealtà è dovuta da chi ha fatto una promessa. Non dal terzo, che non ha promesso nulla a nessuno e nemmeno mai. Il tradimento è di chi tradisce, non di chi ne è strumento.


a parte il fatto che se questa cosa fosse vera l'amico tuo sarebbe da far vedere da uno, ma uno bravo, temo piuttosto che abbia voluto fare un tributo al tuo egocentrismo, riuscendoci.
Ti ha offerto qualcosa che nell'ebrezza adrenalinica hai pensato fosse grande, ma era fango.
Riflettici.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

privilegio, non ci sto dentro.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso oltre a non rispondere perchè sei falso e scorretto.....,ti inventi pure cazzate?Se ci fossi stato io dietro al conduzione del forum tu saresti ancora qui?ma adesso ti inventi pure le cazzate pur di far passare in cavalleria quella marea di porcate che siete riusciti a fare tu e quella cricca di merda di milano?Se giovanni ha capito che la gente con la quale ti accomunavi era gente di MERDA e un problema vostro,alla lunga il tempo mi ha dato ragione su tutto,sono i tuoi amici ad essere stati sfanculati....e se fosse per me tu e quel cialtrone di vicenza qui non ci mettereste più piede.


Dimmi ipocrita bugiardo limitato intellettualmente. E poi dici che le barzellette non si devono fare su certi elementi...
Comunque non meno false delle cazzate che scrivi. Porta prove scritte. Email. Sms. Pm. Post. Topic che provano una sola virgola delle bugie che vai dicendo da anni. Niente. Il nulka. Esattamente quell che hai tra le sinapsi. Il vuoto pneumatico. E adesso blatera e ringhia come un cagnetto.Sei la solita macchietta da 2soldi. Nn fai ridere. E nn lo hai mai fatto. Patetico ipocritone bugiardo.
Adios


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo....se no avresti evitato,come vedi ti sconvolgi solo tu...!


Torna alle elementari, che ne hai di che bisogno:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Dimmi ipocrita bugiardo limitato intellettualmente. E poi dici che le barzellette non si devono fare su certi elementi...
> Comunque non meno false delle cazzate che scrivi. Porta prove scritte. Email. Sms. Pm. Post. Topic che provano una sola virgola delle bugie che vai dicendo da anni. Niente. Il nulka. Esattamente quell che hai tra le sinapsi. Il vuoto pneumatico. E adesso blatera e ringhia come un cagnetto.Sei la solita macchietta da 2soldi. Nn fai ridere. E nn lo hai mai fatto. Patetico ipocritone bugiardo.
> Adios


Ma io a te non devo dimostrare nulla,sono i fatti imbecille.Siete stati tutti cacciati pezzo di merda,adesso vedi di augurarmi qualche brutto male mi raccomando.....,magari trovassi il coraggio di farlo di persona,poi ci sarebbe da ridere....,ma sono anni che ti nascondi dietro persa,fedifrago,sei il solito codardo di merda,sai solo scappare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> Torna alle elementari, che ne hai di che bisogno:mrgreen:


Mi son sempre meravigliato di come sia possibile che una come sole possa perdere il tempo con un senza coglioni come te,un mistero.Un peccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son sempre meravigliato di come sia possibile che una come sole possa perdere il tempo con un senza coglioni come te,*un mistero*.Un peccato.


Pensaci un attimo un po' più intensamente, magari.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensaci un attimo un po' più intensamente, magari.


A me sembra che sole abbia proprio un altro spessore.Dai questo va in giro ad augurare brutti mali....ma dietro un pc sono tutti eroi....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra che sole abbia proprio un altro spessore.Dai questo va in giro ad augurare brutti mali....ma dietro un pc sono tutti eroi....


(sospiro)


(non di lussuria, eh)


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Dimmi ipocrita bugiardo limitato intellettualmente. E poi dici che le barzellette non si devono fare su certi elementi...
> Comunque non meno false delle cazzate che scrivi. Porta prove scritte. Email. Sms. Pm. Post. Topic che provano una sola virgola delle bugie che vai dicendo da anni. Niente. Il nulka. Esattamente quell che hai tra le sinapsi. Il vuoto pneumatico. E adesso blatera e ringhia come un cagnetto.Sei la solita macchietta da 2soldi. Nn fai ridere. E nn lo hai mai fatto. Patetico ipocritone bugiardo.
> Adios


Io scrivo i fatti caro alex.Siete stati allontanati e nel modo peggiore.Poi la gran donna della tua amica è tornata con altro nick,bella coerenza no?mi sbaglio?Ti ho scritto che non ti sarebbe convenuto....,e stavolta ti prometto che farò peggio di qualche anno fa,puoi giurarci.:up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> (sospiro)
> 
> 
> (non di lussuria, eh)


Sole va in giro ad augurare tumori?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

apolla figlia di apelle fece una palla di pelle di pollo tutti i pesci vennero a galla per vedere la palla di apolla fatta di pelle di pollo


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo i fatti caro alex.*Siete stati allontanati e nel modo peggiore.*Poi la gran donna della tua amica è tornata con altro nick,bella coerenza no?mi sbaglio?Ti ho scritto che non ti sarebbe convenuto....,e stavolta ti prometto che farò peggio di qualche anno fa,puoi giurarci.:up:


eh già figata eh?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> apolla figlia di apelle fece una palla di pelle di pollo tutti i pesci vennero a galla per vedere la palla di apolla fatta di pelle di pollo


ma non e' cosi.
e': Apelle figlio di Apollo fece una palla di pelle di pollo e tutti i pesci vennero a galla per vedere la palla di pelle di pollo fatta da Apelle figlio di Apollo


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' cosi.
> e': Apelle figlio di Apollo fece una palla di pelle di pollo e tutti i pesci vennero a galla per vedere la palla di pelle di pollo fatta da Apelle figlio di Apollo


ma io la dedicavo ad apollonia chiamata apolla da lothar


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> eh già figata eh?


Si, direi proprio di si,alex,persa e fedifrago meritavano anche di peggio,e giovanni ci ha pure messo troppo a capire.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io la dedicavo ad apollonia chiamata apolla da lothar


sono la solita ciavatta senza capo ne coda.....
mi vado a comprare un pacchetto di fatti miei


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole va in giro ad augurare tumori?


Ma quella leu viene qua e scrive si lava la faccia. Lui sta tentando di fare la stessa cosa ma scemo com'è manco ce la fa.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella leu viene qua e scrive si lava la faccia. Lui sta tentando di fare la stessa cosa ma scemo com'è manco ce la fa.


Vabbè ma alex è così va preso a calci nel culo per qualche mese poi si calma...:rotfl:a me il comportamento di sole mi sembra diverso,molto diverso da quello di alex,e non è che perchè sta con lui  devo avercela con lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma alex è così va preso a calci nel culo per qualche mese poi si calma...:rotfl:a me il comportamento di sole mi sembra diverso,molto diverso da quello di alex,e non è che perchè sta con lui devo avercela con lei.


Ma io non ce l'ho con lei perchè sta con lui, attento. Io ti rispondevo in merito alla tua meraviglia del fatto lei si accompagnasse a lui perchè, ti spiego, le opzioni in questo caso sono due: o lui è meglio di come pensi tu o è lei ad essere peggiore di come credi. Lascio a te la scelta.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son sempre meravigliato di come sia possibile che una come sole possa perdere il tempo con un senza coglioni come te,un mistero.Un peccato.


Beh, visto il tuo livello ti puoi solo permettere minos habens come te. E con chi dovrebbe stare sole, con un demente come te o jb? Signore e signori. Due che non fanno insieme l'intelligenza di un tricheco ritardato Tranquillo che piuttosto se la cuce. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Beh, visto il tuo livello ti puoi solo permettere minos habens come te. E con chi dovrebbe stare sole, con un demente come te o jb? Signore e signori. Due che non fanno insieme l'intelligenza di un tricheco ritardato Tranquillo che piuttosto se la cuce. :mrgreen:


be ma sbagli qui perche e' innegabile che netrambi siano molto intelligenti.
mi dispiace.
sull intelligenza frenerei i freni


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Beh, visto il tuo livello ti puoi solo permettere minos habens come te. E con chi dovrebbe stare sole, con un demente come te o jb? Signore e signori. Due che non fanno insieme l'intelligenza di un tricheco ritardato Tranquillo che piuttosto se la cuce. :mrgreen:


Alex cosa dirti?magari con uno che non augura tumori alle persone.Magari dirai che non è vero anche questo?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce l'ho con lei perchè sta con lui, attento. Io ti rispondevo in merito alla tua meraviglia del fatto lei si accompagnasse a lui perchè, ti spiego, le opzioni in questo caso sono due: o lui è meglio di come pensi tu o è lei ad essere peggiore di come credi. Lascio a te la scelta.



però a me sembra che vadano d'accordo, che è la cosa più importante, quindi che c'entra?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma sbagli qui perche e' innegabile che netrambi siano molto intelligenti.
> mi dispiace.
> sull intelligenza frenerei i freni


Sisi. Intelligentissimi. Due geni. Frena tu quello che ti pare. E se é innegabile, voglio dire,.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce l'ho con lei perchè sta con lui, attento. Io ti rispondevo in merito alla tua meraviglia del fatto lei si accompagnasse a lui perchè, ti spiego, le opzioni in questo caso sono due: o lui è meglio di come pensi tu o è lei ad essere peggiore di come credi. Lascio a te la scelta.


La terza!Lei è come penso io e non si è ancora resa conto che lui è come pensiamo noi.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Sisi. Intelligentissimi. Due geni. Frena tu quello che ti pare. E se é innegabile, voglio dire,.....


si Alex sono intelligenti. io da moooooo che me so frenata


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La terza!Lei è come penso io e non si è ancora resa conto che lui è come pensiamo noi.


Scusa, ma come fai a non rendertene conto quando lo difendi pure?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però a me sembra che vadano d'accordo, che è la cosa più importante, quindi che c'entra?



maddai....anche rosa bazzi e olindo romano andavano d accordo, anche rose e fred west andavano d accordo......
eppure non sono persone poi cosi sane ed equiliobrate....e buone piu che altro.....
ina lcuni casi (e non mi riferisco a sole ed alex) e' peggio se vanno d accordo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però a me sembra che vadano d'accordo, che è la cosa più importante, quindi che c'entra?


Si vero...
Ma ho anche capito perchè mia moglie legge e non scrive.
Dai su...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> Ma ho anche capito perchè mia moglie legge e non scrive.
> Dai su...


chie e' tua moglie? non penso sia giusto che lo sappia solo lothar.....o tutti o nessuno...scusa eh...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> Sisi. Intelligentissimi. Due geni. Frena tu quello che ti pare. E se é innegabile, voglio dire,.....


Magari sei più intelligente tu,che correvi dall'amministratore a farmi sanzionare per le emoticon...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo hai raccontato a sole questo?:rotfl::rotfl:Tu l'uomo tutto di un pezzo,quello che minaccia,che corre dal padroncino per le emoticon,e giù a piagnucolare....è vero o non è vero?Quante figure di merda che hai fatto...ma quante...


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, direi proprio di si,alex,persa e fedifrago meritavano anche di peggio,e giovanni ci ha pure messo troppo a capire.


il fatto è che con quel merdosissimo sondaggio su persa sono stati bannati utenti che scrivevano qui sopra da anni e che non avevano mai rotto il cazzo a nessuno. Quindi il metodo usato è stato da povere merde vigliacche.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però a me sembra che vadano d'accordo, che è la cosa più importante, quindi che c'entra?


Ah, che vadano d'accordo tra di loro, sti cazzi. Il punto è che tra lui e lei sono pesanti a morte. Lui perchè non serve che te lo scriva, lei che lo appoggia quasi a prescindere salvo qualche "buffetto" così en passant quando proprio non si può tirare indietro perchè lui ha talmente tanto pisciato fuori dal vaso che ha colto la tazza del vicino.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> chie e' tua moglie? non penso sia giusto che lo sappia solo lothar.....o tutti o nessuno...scusa eh...


No neanche lothar sa dietro quale nick si cela il quadro antico.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> maddai....anche rosa bazzi e olindo romano andavano d accordo, anche rose e fred west andavano d accordo......
> eppure non sono persone poi cosi sane ed equiliobrate....e buone piu che altro.....
> ina lcuni casi (e non mi riferisco a sole ed alex) e' peggio se vanno d accordo



perchè tu ed io abbiamo idee diverse su questo posto, per me non c'entra nulla con la vita reale
comunque come ho già detto il tempo è galantuomo e se hai ragione ti dà ragione etc. etc.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a non rendertene conto quando lo difendi pure?


Jb,non ti è mai capitato di idealizzare qualcuno?magari fuori alex è meglio,ci vuole molto poco a pensarci...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il fatto è che con quel merdosissimo sondaggio su persa sono stati bannati utenti che scrivevano qui sopra da anni e che non avevano mai rotto il cazzo a nessuno. Quindi il metodo usato è stato da povere merde vigliacche.


Sai ogni azione militare ha perdite collaterali...
Come dirti dai lascia perdere sti discorsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> il fatto è che con quel merdosissimo sondaggio su persa sono stati bannati utenti che scrivevano qui sopra da anni e che non avevano mai rotto il cazzo a nessuno. Quindi il metodo usato è stato da povere merde vigliacche.


Si,ma quei tre non credo meritassero qualcosa di più,il metodo è stato sbagliato,ma quei tre.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, che vadano d'accordo tra di loro, sti cazzi. Il punto è che tra lui e lei sono pesanti a morte. Lui perchè non serve che te lo scriva, lei che lo appoggia quasi a prescindere salvo qualche "buffetto" così en passant quando proprio non si può tirare indietro perchè lui ha talmente tanto pisciato fuori dal vaso che ha colto la tazza del vicino.


Ma no dai...
Quello che a me suscita ilarità è vedere lei che lo rimprovera...nel forum...
In diretta...

Ma non mi sembrano proprio pesanti a morte...

Non è vero che lei lo appoggia a prescindere.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu ed io abbiamo idee diverse su questo posto, per me non c'entra nulla con la vita reale
> comunque come ho già detto il tempo è galantuomo e se hai ragione ti dà ragione etc. etc.


mmm. dissento un po....c entra eccome se porti la tua vita privata qui dentro free. non con i racconti e le esperienze riportate, proprio che prendi la tua vita e la catapulti qui. guarda gli inghippi che hanno questi due, tra multinick e inciuci....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Quello che a me suscita ilarità è vedere lei che lo rimprovera...nel forum...
> In diretta...
> 
> ...


Mi sembra di aver letto che sole ha preso anche le distanze da certe sparate di alex.Questo per onestà!


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai ogni azione militare ha perdite collaterali...
> Come dirti dai lascia perdere sti discorsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bella risposta, complimenti davvero... siamo su un forum, non stai bombardando alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, che vadano d'accordo tra di loro, sti cazzi. Il punto è che tra lui e lei sono pesanti a morte. Lui perchè non serve che te lo scriva, lei che lo appoggia quasi a prescindere salvo qualche "buffetto" così en passant quando proprio non si può tirare indietro perchè lui ha talmente tanto pisciato fuori dal vaso che ha colto la tazza del vicino.



vabbè ma tutti ogni tanto sono pesanti, pure io, e anche tu a volte dai i numeri, caro amico:mrgreen:
secondo me è tutta un'esagerazione


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma quei tre non credo meritassero qualcosa di più,il metodo è stato sbagliato,ma quei tre.....


e allora bannavano loro claudio... non c'era bisogno di rompere i coglioni agli altri. Per questo parlo di vigliaccheria.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex cosa dirti?magari con uno che non augura tumori alle persone.Magari dirai che non è vero anche questo?


No questo é vero. Allora?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver letto che sole ha preso anche le distanze da certe sparate di alex.Questo per onestà!



guarda che 'e innegabile che tra i due ci sia un fiume di differenza....un oceano....nei modo e nel porsi perlomeno, ma questo non toglie che: come avresti reagito o meglio cosa avresti fatto se la tua donna fosse stata iscritta qui con te e poi avesse (per quanto fosse stata aizzata) iniziato ad augurare la morte e tumori a tutti?

io avrei lasciato quella persona ma perche io sono cosi, non riuscirei mai a stare con qualcuno che anche solo per gioco o per scherzo augura queste cose....e' porprio un mio limite che NON VOGLIO superare, sto tanto bene con gli auguri di felicita....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> bella risposta, complimenti davvero... siamo su un forum, non stai bombardando alla cazzo di cane.


Il sistema fu assurdo,però dai io venivo sanzionato per emoticon e caratteri di scrittura....e alex faceva il cazzo che gli pareva anche se adesso scrive che non è vero...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm. dissento un po....c entra eccome se porti la tua vita privata qui dentro free. non con i racconti e le esperienze riportate, proprio che prendi la tua vita e la catapulti qui. guarda gli inghippi che hanno questi due, tra multinick e inciuci....



ma infatti io avevo proposto saggiamente di riaprire ai n.r., così ci svaghiamo un po' con menate nuove


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma tutti ogni tanto sono pesanti, pure io, e anche tu a volte dai i numeri, caro* amico:mrgreen:*
> secondo me è tutta un'esagerazione


ahahahahahahahahahaha che botta ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella risposta, complimenti davvero... siamo su un forum, non stai bombardando alla cazzo di cane.


E' anche vero che il sondaggio era molto sibillino però...
Sondaggio: Vuoi che ti freghi? O Vuoi essere fregato?
Scegli.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sistema fu assurdo,però dai io venivo sanzionato per emoticon e caratteri di scrittura....e alex faceva il cazzo che gli pareva anche se adesso scrive che non è vero...


ok ma quindi? Un amministratore con un minimo di palle banna chi rompe il cazzo, non inventa un trappolone in cui ci casca dentro solo chi esprime un parere.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che 'e innegabile che tra i due ci sia un fiume di differenza....un oceano....nei modo e nel porsi perlomeno, ma questo non toglie che: come avresti reagito o meglio cosa avresti fatto se la tua donna fosse stata iscritta qui con te e poi avesse (per quanto fosse stata aizzata) iniziato ad augurare la morte e tumori a tutti?
> 
> io avrei lasciato quella persona ma perche io sono cosi, non riuscirei mai a stare con qualcuno che anche solo per gioco o per scherzo augura queste cose....e' porprio un mio limite che NON VOGLIO superare, sto tanto bene con gli auguri di felicita....


Miss,però dai cerchiamo di essere giusti.Sole conosce alex fuori da qui,e non possiamo giudicare la loro storia fuori,a me sembra strano ma può essere.Io giudico alex per tutte le merdate che gli ho visto fare qui.ci si lascia per motivi più seri...!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,non ti è mai capitato di idealizzare qualcuno?*magari fuori alex è meglio*,ci vuole molto poco a pensarci...!:rotfl:


Non che ci voglia molto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io avevo proposto saggiamente di riaprire ai n.r., così ci svaghiamo un po' con menate nuove


Anch'io la pensavo così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma quindi? Un amministratore con un minimo di palle banna chi rompe il cazzo, non inventa un trappolone in cui ci casca dentro solo chi esprime un parere.


Sul sistema hai ragione,perchè ha colpito chi non c'entrava nulla!


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' anche vero che il sondaggio era molto sibillino però...
> Sondaggio: Vuoi che ti freghi? O Vuoi essere fregato?
> Scegli.


senti, se a casa mia sei ospite e all'improvviso cominci a rompere i coglioni agli altri invitati, non invento sondaggi per cacciarti fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma quindi? Un amministratore con un minimo di palle banna chi rompe il cazzo, non inventa un trappolone in cui ci casca dentro solo chi esprime un parere.


Però a ben guardare...
Admin diceva A.
Finchè lei non chiarisce con me non la riammetto.

Poi iniziarono a dire, dai riammettila, dai riammettila.

E allora lui si disse bon vediamo qua 
chi sono i sostenitori di questa utente che io ho sospeso 
in attesa di chiarimenti.

Parere?
Cosa vuoi?
pache bote o misto?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Quello che a me suscita ilarità è vedere lei che lo rimprovera...nel forum...
> In diretta...
> 
> ...


Cazzo come no. Lo rimprovera? Cosa rimprovera? Alla peggio è una roba blandissima, su. E sì, poi, sono pesanti. Sarò anche d'accordo con te che è più pesante LUI di lei, sicuramente. Ma tra tutt'e due...


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sul sistema hai ragione,perchè ha colpito chi non c'entrava nulla!


esatto... è questo che mi ha sempre fatto incazzare.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss,però dai cerchiamo di essere giusti.Sole conosce alex fuori da qui,e non possiamo giudicare la loro storia fuori,a me sembra strano ma può essere.Io giudico alex per tutte le merdate che gli ho visto fare qui.ci si lascia per motivi più seri...!


io glielo auguro a tutti e due che lui sia migliore di quello che dimostra qui, e non faccio fatica ad immaginare che possa essere cosi.
non entro nel merito della loro storia. ho detto quello che non avrei fatto io, ho esposto un mio limite che applicherei anche se domani beccassi il mio compagno su un forum a fare altrettanto. ma non perche ci credo che poi ti succcede qualcosa, ma e' porprio il cattivo gusto e il non rispetto delle vite di tante persone che muoiono di tumore tutti i giorni che magari darebbero dio solo sa cosa per campare un mese di piu....
questo e' inconcepibile per me, anche perche come tu sai mio padre e' morto di tumore,e io...vabbe...ci sono andata vicina....quindi proprio per me e' anniluce lontano dalla mia compresnione umana ...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss,però dai cerchiamo di essere giusti.Sole conosce alex fuori da qui,e non possiamo giudicare la loro storia fuori,a me sembra strano ma può essere.Io giudico alex per tutte le merdate che gli ho visto fare qui.*ci si lascia per motivi più seri...*!



ma infatti! quoto


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però a ben guardare...
> Admin diceva A.
> Finchè lei non chiarisce con me non la riammetto.
> 
> ...


quindi con questa logica del cazzo, chi si è espresso per riammettere sterminator andrebbe bannato... vabbè, chiudiamola qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma tutti ogni tanto sono pesanti, pure io, e anche tu a volte dai i numeri, caro amico:mrgreen:
> secondo me è tutta un'esagerazione


Ma tu vuoi mettere te o me con Alex? Con gli avvisi? Eh? I tumori? Cioè, ti ripeto: GLI AVVISI?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Ho scritto proprio questo al tempo.Non prendertela per il conte,lui era il primo leccaculo di giovanni..lascia stare...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti! quoto


perche la tua comprensione arriva piu in la della mia...
ci sono cose (poche) su cui non passerei sopra nemmeno pagata


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma infatti! quoto


Allora ho scritto una cazzata.Ci si deve lasciare per questi motivi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo come no. Lo rimprovera? Cosa rimprovera? Alla peggio è una roba blandissima, su. E sì, poi, sono pesanti. Sarò anche d'accordo con te che è più pesante LUI di lei, sicuramente. Ma tra tutt'e due...


Ma ascolta
lei è innamorata di lui
lei lo conosce intimamente
Non vorrai pretendere, spero, di essere tu più obiettivo di lei eh?

Insomma.

Per me non sono affatto pesanti...

Del resto basta non leggerli no?

Però mi pare che lei stia decisamente meglio, di un tempo...laonde per cui...


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche la tua comprensione arriva piu in la della mia...
> *ci sono cose (poche) su cui non passerei sopra nemmeno pagata*



sì, ma a tu per tu, mica qui


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta
> lei è innamorata di lui
> lei lo conosce intimamente
> Non vorrai pretendere, spero, di essere tu più obiettivo di lei eh?
> ...


e questa e' una bella cosa e spewriamo che soprattutto alex ne sia fautore


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> quindi con questa logica del cazzo, chi si è espresso per riammettere sterminator andrebbe bannato... vabbè, chiudiamola qui.


Ma ti metti a fare discorsi giusti con il conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi mettere te o me con Alex? Con gli avvisi? Eh? I tumori? Cioè, ti ripeto: GLI AVVISI?


ma non era mica un paragone, e sulle scelte dei termini e condizioni, sono scelte, che ti devo dire


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma a tu per tu, mica qui


che dici?
quindi per te un augurio di morte qui o dal vivo sono due cose diverse?
la persona dietro e' sempre la stessa


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e questa e' una bella cosa e spewriamo che soprattutto alex ne sia fautore


Non lo so...
Sembra come che quei due si siano trovati no?
Del resto anche Alex si porta dentro le sue delusioni e i suoi dispiaceri no?

Cioè io sono felice per loro, mica rosico eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi con questa logica del cazzo, chi si è espresso per riammettere sterminator andrebbe bannato... vabbè, chiudiamola qui.


Ok...ti spiego un paio di cosette in mp.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti metti a fare discorsi giusti con il conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


infatti ho fatto una cazzata a riaprire l'argomento :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Sembra come che quei due si siano trovati no?
> Del resto anche Alex si porta dentro le sue delusioni e i suoi dispiaceri no?
> 
> Cioè io sono felice per loro, mica rosico eh?


ma nessuno rosica conte.....essu...
davvero...
penso che se si son trovati e vanno d amore e d accordo siamo tutti felici di questo. nessuno entra nel merito della loro relazione dicendo se devono o non devono stare insieme....
stiamo parlando di tutt altro...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta
> lei è innamorata di lui
> lei lo conosce intimamente
> *Non vorrai pretendere, spero, di essere tu più obiettivo di lei eh?
> ...


Affatto, no. Non è che io lo penso peggio di com'è. Io penso che tra tutt'e due per un verso e per l'altro sono due merdoni, ma con modalità diverse. 
Poi: basta non leggerli. Io ci provo, nel senso: metti ieri sera, mi leggo così un thread e mi trovo L'AVVISO che se uno parla di Stermy chissà Alex che può fare. Capirai bene che è una roba che non si può leggere. Tu magari potrai pensarla diversamente ma a) è una questione di sensibilità e b) che a te Stermy non venga mai più nominato a te verrebbe pure piacevole, laonde per cui.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Insomma*

Dirò di più e mi renderò ancora più impopolare,secondo me Sole paga  il fatto di essere la donna di alex,mia opinione!Con me è stata sempre cordiale,educata e gentile,non avrei motivo di parlarne male,solo perchè mi sta sui coglioni lui?non mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Se lui è un marito presente e affettuoso, che scopa la moglie regolarmente, che è sempre uguale con lei, sì.
> 2. Finché non l'hai scoperto, esisteva per te questa persona? No. Bene. Per lei nemmeno, prima di iniziare una relazione con tuo marito. Le relazioni si iniziano in due. Prenditela solo con lui.


1-No, non lo era. eravamo e siamo in crisi.

2-Sì, esisteva. Era, stando a quello che mi raccontava lui, un'amica di un forum.
Lei mi "conosceva" attraverso quello che mio marito le raccontava di me. E ne ha dette tante!
Le relazioni si iniziano in due. Appunto. Me la prendo con tutt'e due. Di più con mio marito.
L'ho già scritto indietro il perchè.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti ho fatto una cazzata a riaprire l'argomento :smile:


Ma no è che sono argomenti senza capo nè coda...
Comunque posso assicurarti che tutti quelli che dialogarono con Giovanni furono riammessi.

Ripeto:
Admin chiese a persa certe cose.

Lei invece non rispose.

Potevano chiarirsi e tutto finiva lì.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il fatto è che con quel merdosissimo sondaggio su persa sono stati bannati utenti che scrivevano qui sopra da anni e che non avevano mai rotto il cazzo a nessuno. Quindi il metodo usato è stato da povere merde vigliacche.


Concordo e non solo per chi non ha rotto il cazzo a nessuno
E' stata una vigliaccata senza precedenti verso tutti gli esclusi


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto, no. Non è che io lo penso peggio di com'è. Io penso che tra tutt'e due per un verso e per l'altro sono due merdoni, ma con modalità diverse.
> Poi: basta non leggerli. Io ci provo, nel senso: metti ieri sera, mi leggo così un thread e mi trovo L'AVVISO che se uno parla di Stermy chissà Alex che può fare. Capirai bene che è una roba che non si può leggere. Tu magari potrai pensarla diversamente ma a) è una questione di sensibilità e b) che a te Stermy non venga mai più nominato a te verrebbe pure piacevole, laonde per cui.


Vabbè ma tu prendi alex sul serio allora...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma nessuno rosica conte.....essu...
> davvero...
> penso che se si son trovati e vanno d amore e d accordo siamo tutti felici di questo. nessuno entra nel merito della loro relazione dicendo se devono o non devono stare insieme....
> stiamo parlando di tutt altro...


E invece leggendo certi post
sembra che ci sia rosicamento...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dirò di più e mi renderò ancora più impopolare,secondo me Sole paga il fatto di essere la donna di alex,mia opinione!Con me è stata sempre cordiale,educata e gentile,non avrei motivo di parlarne male,solo perchè mi sta sui coglioni lui?non mi sembra giusto.


Impopolare? A chi? Fai come vuoi, nessuno, ed io men che meno, ti ha detto che devi parlar male di Sole. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che dici?
> quindi per te un augurio di morte qui o dal vivo sono due cose diverse?
> la persona dietro e' sempre la stessa


sì esatto, molto diverse
io di cose ne ho viste tante, ma gare estenuanti all'insulto più feroce come qui, mai
quindi ritengo di poter affermare che dal vivo non si arriverebbe mai a 'sti livelli assurdi, che tre l'altro vanno avanti da ANNI:singleeye:

non so se mi spiego


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sistema fu assurdo,però dai io venivo sanzionato per emoticon e caratteri di scrittura....e alex faceva il cazzo che gli pareva anche se adesso scrive che non è vero...


Idiota patentato. Se cambi ip e email, amministratore oconsenziente o no, rientri cime cazzo ti pare. Ma capisco che non ci arrivi. E npn arrivarci dopo anni é significativo. Altro che intelligente. Manco all'abc siamo ahahah


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna avere del bel pelo sullo stomaco per fare una cosa simile.
> Io non ce l'avrei mai fatta...a parte il sentirmi estranea totalmente avrei avuto quella sensazione di violare una cosa non mia, dalla quale starei il più lontana possibile, altro che privilegio...
> Siamo animali in fondo, ma dovremmo essere senzienti e questo dovrebbe spingerci ad evitare cose simili.
> Mi fosse venuto a dire "è un enorme privilegio vederti nuda sul divano dove si siede mia moglie ogni sera" mi avrebbe fatto rispondere "è un enorme privilegio mandarti affanculo"...
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto, no. Non è che io lo penso peggio di com'è. Io penso che tra tutt'e due per un verso e per l'altro sono due merdoni, ma con modalità diverse.
> Poi: basta non leggerli. Io ci provo, nel senso: metti ieri sera, mi leggo così un thread e mi trovo L'AVVISO che se uno parla di Stermy chissà Alex che può fare. Capirai bene che è una roba che non si può leggere. Tu magari potrai pensarla diversamente ma a) è una questione di sensibilità e b) che a te Stermy non venga mai più nominato a te verrebbe pure piacevole, laonde per cui.



Si hai ragione
dimenticavo 
io non leggo alex, ma solo sole.
Alex è in ignore, per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu prendi alex sul serio allora...:rotfl:


Io penso che sia una merda, esattamente. Non so tu.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Nobody*

Devi sapere che quando giovanni è andato via abbiam dovuto chiamare i vigili del fuoco per togliere la lingua del conte dal culo di giovanni....è stato un dramma o quasi....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma quindi? Un amministratore con un minimo di palle banna chi rompe il cazzo, non inventa un trappolone in cui ci casca dentro solo chi esprime un parere.


Ariquoto


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Impopolare? A chi? Fai come vuoi, nessuno, ed io men che meno, ti ha detto che devi parlar male di Sole. Ci mancherebbe.


Non mi riferivo a te,è che a me sole non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no è che sono argomenti senza capo nè coda...
> Comunque posso assicurarti che tutti quelli che dialogarono con Giovanni furono riammessi.
> 
> Ripeto:
> ...


aspetta, così capisco meglio... io sto tranquillo ospite in casa d'altri, all'improvviso ricevo un calcio nelle palle così... solo perchè qualcun'altro fa casino, e poi dovrei andare dal padrone e chiedergli gentilmente di farmi rientrare...


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ho passato una fase di rabbia estrema per il mio tradimento.Un fattore importante era che il tutto si era svolto a casa mia, che lei si era permessa di invadere i miei spazi più intimi, il mio rifugio e lui gliel'aveva permesso.Lui ha sempre negato di aver fatto sesso con lei in casa nostra ma l'immagine di lei sulla poltrona con mio figlio tuttora mi fa venire una crisi ipertensiva! Sono sicura che la presenza di lei in casa mia ha contribuito allo schifo che provaii per entrambi.Mi sentii violentata da entrambi e avrei anche cambiato casa perché ovunque guardavo , ogni singola stanza vedevo a loro 2.Forse l'avrei odiata di meno se fosse rimasta nella sua tana.


Ma io lovvo anche te!
Grazie per la canzone! Poi me l'ascolto con calma.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> Idiota patentato. Se cambi ip e email, amministratore oconsenziente o no, rientri cime cazzo ti pare. Ma capisco che non ci arrivi. E npn arrivarci dopo anni é significativo. Altro che intelligente. Manco all'abc siamo ahahah


Si si:rotfl:ma tutti sapevano che eri tu e ti lasciavano fare...vabbè ma io scrivo bugie,chiediamo a molitmodi?sei pronto a fare l'ennesima figura di merda?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì esatto, molto diverse
> io di cose ne ho viste tante, ma gare estenuanti all'insulto più feroce come qui, mai
> quindi ritengo di poter affermare che dal vivo non si arriverebbe mai a 'sti livelli assurdi, che tre l'altro vanno avanti da ANNI:singleeye:
> 
> non so se mi spiego


Bè vabbè, da vivo ci si evita. Qua evidentemente è diverso, no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che sia una merda, esattamente. Non so tu.


Ma alex non è una merda,è solo uno squinternato senza arte ne parte,un conte più basico.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma alex non è una merda,è solo uno squinternato senza arte ne parte,un conte più basico.


Semantica.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè vabbè, da vivo ci si evita. Qua evidentemente è diverso, no?



appunto, e quindi secondo me è meglio aprire che chiudere, anche per questi motivi
che cambia? tanto qua è diverso


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi sapere che quando giovanni è andato via abbiam dovuto chiamare i vigili del fuoco per togliere la lingua del conte dal culo di giovanni....è stato un dramma o quasi....


eh... mi sa che hanno lavorato male pure loro, a leggere certe risposte... a volte basta poco per uscirne con onore, basta ammettere che è stata fatta una cazzata ed evitar di parlare di operazioni militari e danni collaterali.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, e quindi secondo me è meglio aprire che chiudere, anche per questi motivi
> che cambia? tanto qua è diverso


Ehm, meglio aprire che chiudere cosa?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Ma si,solo che il conte è più furbo e infingardo,alex invece è proprio basico,greve,bisogna dargli atto che ci mette la faccia ogni figura di merda che fa.:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

:embolo:Ebbasta ... mi/ci avete disossato il membro


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh... mi sa che hanno lavorato male pure loro, a leggere certe risposte... a volte basta poco per uscirne con onore, basta ammettere che è stata fatta una cazzata ed evitar di parlare di operazioni militari e danni collaterali.


E vabbè ma era incastrata di brutto sai,aveva attecchito su entrambe le pareti anorettali,un lavoraccio credimi...


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> :embolo:Ebbasta ... mi/ci avete disossato il membro


7!


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non penso si questo ... penso che nella sfiga ad Ultimo abbia detto culo ... spesso dimentichiamo un fattore importante cioè *la fattiva collaborazione* di chi pentito non vuol distruggere quello che resta e lo dice e lo fa ... lo dimostra concretamente nei fatti ... chi questa palese dimostrazione non riesce a darla e resta chiuso fermo nelle sue posizioni *magari timoroso di fare ancora piu casini non crea i presupposti per poter ripartire.*


Ecco, mi hai illuminato sul pensiero che ho fatto stamattina.
Mio marito è uscito presto e tornerà domani sera. Non mi ha salutato. Ma porca miseria, dici di volerti prendere cura di me, ma non puoi venirmi vicino e darmi un bacino sulla guancia?
Forse hai ragione quando scrivi che possa essere timoroso, ma se ci tieni a me, e hai fatto quello che hai fatto, mettilo in conto che non sarò subito disponibile nell'immediato.
Dovresti ricoprirmi di attenzioni, di mille attenzioni.
Grattino!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, meglio aprire che chiudere cosa?


La parentesi


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, mi hai illuminato sul pensiero che ho fatto stamattina.
> Mio marito è uscito presto e tornerà domani sera. Non mi ha salutato. Ma porca miseria, dici di volerti prendere cura di me, ma non puoi venirmi vicino e darmi un bacino sulla guancia?
> Forse hai ragione quando scrivi che possa essere timoroso, ma se ci tieni a me, e hai fatto quello che hai fatto, mettilo in conto che non sarò subito disponibile nell'immediato.
> Dovresti ricoprirmi di attenzioni, di mille attenzioni.
> *Grattino!*


Ancora? ... :nuke:


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Oscuro,

con tutta la pazienza del cielo ... bisogna dire però, che vi è molta presunzione dietro a tutto. 
Capire, che sono insulti incassati da anni ... capire, che è fatto così e così è giusto reagire, 
replicando e sparare in tutte le direzioni con auguri di ogni genere ... capire, che è ben diverso,
avvisare (di cosa poi esattamente?) di non essere nominato a riguardo ... 

OH. Fa tutto da solo ... :rotfl: ... 


Va boh ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma io lovvo anche te!
> Grazie per la canzone! Poi me l'ascolto con calma.


Anch'io ti lovvo Apollonia:kiss::kiss:


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, mi hai illuminato sul pensiero che ho fatto stamattina.
> Mio marito è uscito presto e tornerà domani sera. Non mi ha salutato. Ma porca miseria, dici di volerti prendere cura di me, ma non puoi venirmi vicino e darmi un bacino sulla guancia?
> Forse hai ragione quando scrivi che possa essere timoroso, ma se ci tieni a me, e hai fatto quello che hai fatto, mettilo in conto che non sarò subito disponibile nell'immediato.
> Dovresti ricoprirmi di attenzioni, di mille attenzioni.
> Grattino!


Hai ragione ed è strano il comportamento di tuo marito. 

Anch'io stavo sulle mie ma mio marito mi accarezzava sperando mi avvicinassi a lui e non ha mai perso la voglia di provarci e riprovarci.

questo x oltre un mese.

non subito però xche' i primi mesi tra una litigata furiosa e un abbraccio eravamo sempre vicini.

dopo.  X che" la rabbia va e viene e chi ha tradito malamente deve aspettarsi ribellione e discussioni in proposito x anni soprattutto s e non si chiariscono i  punti importanti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> con tutta la pazienza del cielo ... bisogna dire però, che vi è molta presunzione dietro a tutto.
> Capire, che sono insulti incassati da anni ... capire, che è fatto così e così è giusto reagire,
> ...


Sienne sono anni,con alex ho litigato per due anni,chiaramente lui con i più forti,io con la mitica alessandra,con stermy,e altri poveri emarginati.....ma ala fine il bene trionfa sempre.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' anche vero che il sondaggio era molto sibillino però...
> Sondaggio: Vuoi che ti freghi? O Vuoi essere fregato?
> Scegli.


ah, beh.certo
come gran parte delle cose del crucco e di chi lo appoggiava


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :embolo:Ebbasta ... mi/ci avete disossato il membro


:applauso::applauso::applauso:apa:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Idiota patentato. *Se cambi ip e email, amministratore oconsenziente o no, rientri cime cazzo ti pare*. Ma capisco che non ci arrivi. E npn arrivarci dopo anni é significativo. Altro che intelligente. Manco all'abc siamo ahahah


Aspettatevi sorprese da questo punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, beh.certo
> come gran parte delle cose del crucco e di chi lo appoggiava


Si parla tanto di amicizia.
Io me ne sono sempre fregato se appoggiare o meno il crucco.
Lui che è a mio avviso molto intelligente, ha saputo vedere in me le giuste misure.

Non a caso lui una volta scrisse di me che sono un opportunista.
Nel senso che io colgo opportunità.

Capisci da te che le cose cambiano quando sei con persone con cui ti siedi a tavola e bevi un buon bicier de vin!

E quindi per me, nulla cambia, se Johannes è admin o meno.

Mi spiace che la stima che ho verso questa persona sia scambiata per lecchinaggio di bassa lega.

Però tant'è ognuno è libero di pensarla come gli pare...
E non me ne frega.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspettatevi sorprese da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si parla tanto di amicizia.
> Io me ne sono sempre fregato se appoggiare o meno il crucco.
> Lui che è a mio avviso molto intelligente, ha saputo vedere in me le giuste misure.
> 
> ...


per te cambia nulla  ma se  una persona banna un tot e riammette su tua raccomandazione lampante solo gli amici non è propriamente un admin corretto


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te cambia nulla  ma se  una persona banna un tot e riammette su tua raccomandazione lampante solo gli amici non è propriamente un admin corretto


diciamo pure che è un metodo mafiosetto? Ma si, diciamolo... alla faccia di chi parla di veneto libero che si affranca dal sud terrone.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspettatevi sorprese da questo punto di vista.


admin io avrei esposto un problema nell angolo tecnico.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si:rotfl:ma tutti sapevano che eri tu e ti lasciavano fare...vabbè ma io scrivo bugie,chiediamo a molitmodi?sei pronto a fare l'ennesima figura di merda?


Eh no caro. Tu hai scritto che io ero d'accordo cpn l'amministratore. Se loro (erano in tre) devidevano (cosa non vera poi perché mi lasciavano stare per un tempo limitato) che non volevano bannarmi di nuovo sono cazzi loro. Non é a me che devi contestarlo ma a loro. Ma sei troppo limitato per capire


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> admin io avrei esposto un problema nell angolo tecnico.


E io risposi


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspettatevi sorprese da questo punto di vista.


Esattamente cosa stai dicendo quotando me? Che mi bannerete e che non potró piú rientrare?
Qui si parlava di un imbecille che confinua a dire che io parlavo con k'amministrazione per farmi rientrare e ho spiegato per l'ennesima volta all'imbecille che io DECIDEVOdi fare quello che ho scritto. 
Mi rispondi gentilmente alla seconda domanda?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te cambia nulla  ma se  una persona banna un tot e riammette su tua raccomandazione lampante solo gli amici non è propriamente un admin corretto


No...
Io ho interceduto per le persone che conoscevo e che me lo hanno chiesto.
Ovvio tutti noi pensiamo sempre di essere iper corretti e che i scorretti siano gli altri.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io a te non devo dimostrare nulla,sono i fatti imbecille.Siete stati tutti cacciati pezzo di merda,adesso vedi di augurarmi qualche brutto male mi raccomando.....,magari trovassi il coraggio di farlo di persona,poi ci sarebbe da ridere....,ma sono anni che ti nascondi dietro persa,fedifrago,sei il solito codardo di merda,sai solo scappare.


Ti scrissi in chiaro none cognome e indiruzzo. Sto ancora aspettando. Tranquillo che tte lo dico di persona se viwni quanto sei imbecille e limitato


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Io ho interceduto per* le persone che conoscevo e che me lo hanno chiesto*.
> Ovvio tutti noi pensiamo sempre di essere iper corretti e che i scorretti siano gli altri.


il solito metodo all'italiana insomma. Non è una critica, è una constatazione, facciamo così in tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo pure che è un metodo mafiosetto? Ma si, diciamolo... alla faccia di chi parla di veneto libero che si affranca dal sud terrone.


Più che altro il Veneto andrebbe bonificato dalla mafia di stato.
Da tutti quei funzionari corrotti che hanno creato quella mentalità.
Per cui, tu industriale mi dai la tangente e noi non ti facciamo niente.
Non ci stai ti spacchiamo il culo.
Cioè da noi è lo stato che ricatta gli imprenditori, non la mafia.
Pizzo di stato.

Admin non ha mai parlato di veneto libero.
L'affrancamento poi non è dal sud.
Ma caso mai dallo stato italiano.
Da i ministeri e agenzie che stanno a Roma.

Ma se posso chiederti quando ti ritrovasti bannato, hai scritto ad Admin per chiederne ragione?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il solito metodo all'italiana insomma. Non è una critica, è una constatazione,* facciamo così in tutto*.


se vogliamo farlo sì.
e lo trovo criticabile perché non è stato solo un interessarsi degli amici che capirei ma un disprezzare gli altri


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ti rispondo solo ora e comunque benvenuta nello spietatissimo mondo reale!
> Quello che scrivi mi arriva dritto al cuore perché so esattamente cosa stai provando.


Mi dispiace che tu l'abbia provato, ma sono felice che tu capisca esattamente ciò che sto provando.



Diletta ha detto:


> E' una sensazione devastante...trovarsi a dormire con un perfetto sconosciuto, molto spiacevole come cosa.
> Però poi succede, anzi, è meglio dire che può succedere che, a poco a poco, tu incominci a riconoscere qualcosa di lui e questo è l'inizio di un recupero, un piccolissimo segnale.


Sì, è una sensazione devastante. Sai che dopo la scoperta non riuscivo più a nominare la parola marito? O meglio, con le colleghe mi sforzavo di usarla, ma mi rimbombava nella testa come una parola che non apparteneva al mio vocabolario.
Il piccolissimo segnale non l'ho ancora colto... ma forse è presto.



Diletta ha detto:


> Il fatto di avere costruito un'immagine fittizia di lui è un caposaldo degli psicologi, ma a me non ha mai convinto perché è lui ad avermi trasmesso quell'immagine per come si comportava con me e nella vita, quindi anche questo è un inganno bello e buono da parte sua e quindi il concetto non regge.
> E ora ti dico quello che ho capito, dopo il lungo percorso che ho fatto:
> lui è quello che conosco, ma è ANCHE ALTRO e questo altro è rappresentato dalle zone d'ombra che fanno parte anch'esse di lui e che lui ha saputo così abilmente celare.
> Lui è capace di fare cose che mai avrei pensato potesse neanche immaginare di fare.
> ...


Spero tanto di arrivare a questa consapevolezza!  Io il ANCHE ALTRO adesso lo vedo solo nella parte che mi ha ferita, non in una parte positiva.



Diletta ha detto:


> Se non arrivi a questa consapevolezza non ne esci e perdonami la brutalità, ma ci sono passata.


La brutalità a volte aiuta tantissimo. E adesso mi aiuta.
Io ho anche bisogno di "cazziatoni", forse più da persone che non conosco che da quelle che mi sono vicine.



Diletta ha detto:


> Tutto parte di qui, dall'accettazione di questa verità pazzesca che si è abbattuta come un tornado contro di te.
> Tu hai detto che hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti ami, ma io ti giro la domanda:
> tu puoi ancora amarlo ora che sai com'è?
> Non credo che tu possa saperlo ora, è passato troppo poco tempo, e forse ci vorranno degli anni e forse col tempo non te ne fregherà neanche più nulla di saperlo pur continuando magari a stare con lui.


Ecco, io all'accettazione (di cui parlava anche Ultimo, se non mi sbaglio) non ci sono ancora arrivata. 
E non so se ci arriverò mai. E' questo che mi spaventa di me stessa. 
Spider diceva che ha un caratteraccio: io penso di essere peggio. Nel senso che sono crucca, inquadrata, gnucca, anche per la formazione di studi che ho fatto e anche per situazioni inerenti la mia famiglia di origine.
Adesso, lo dico con il cuore in mano, non so se posso/potrò amarlo per quello che si è rivelato essere. Ma nel senso che proprio non lo so.



Diletta ha detto:


> E' tutto fuorché romantico il consiglio che sto per darti:
> fai un'attenta analisi della tua situazione valutando i pro e i contro delle due altenative (stare con lui o stare da sola), devi essere lucida nel fare questo e ora forse non lo sei ancora, quindi prenditi tempo (tanto non brucia nulla no?).


Me l'ha detto anche la psicologa. Non è facile. 
Ma forse come dici tu, è troppo presto per decidere.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ti avverto già che ci saranno delle cose impossibili da perdonare e quelle resteranno così, in sospeso, ma col tempo il loro pensiero si attenuerà e tu vivrai lo stesso, convivendoci.


So anche questo. Ma come si vive con queste cose? 



Diletta ha detto:


> Si farà anche strada il pensiero (nobilissimo) che non vale la pena stare così male per chi si è comportato in tale modo perché chi fa così non lo merita affatto e, come effetto, il tuo amor proprio crescerà e sarai tu il centro del tuo mondo.


Questo pensiero mi sta già ronzando nella testa...



Diletta ha detto:


> Lui ormai è laggiù in basso, in fondo in fondo, e stai certa che su quel piedistallo, nel caso sia tu ad avercelo collocato, non ce lo rimetterai mai più.


Ma come potrò amare una persona che sta laggiù? 
Sul piedistallo ce lo avevo messo io. ERA la persona di cui avevo più fiducia e stima nella mia vita. 
Per me ERA la mia vita (non pensare ad una dipendenza, eh!). 



Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi, tutto questo discorso per dirti che dovrai scegliere unicamente quello che è meglio per te e per te soltanto.
> Va da sé che la delusione ti accompagnerà per sempre...ma anche questa fa parte della vita no?
> Ti abbraccio! :smile:


Grazie per l'abbraccio, me lo prendo tutto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vogliamo farlo sì.
> e lo trovo criticabile perché non è stato solo un interessarsi degli amici che capirei ma un disprezzare gli altri


Non parlavo nello specifico, non c'ero.
Tu eri stata bannata? se sì, come tornasti?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il solito metodo all'italiana insomma. Non è una critica, è una constatazione, facciamo così in tutto.


Io però ho chiesto a Giovanni.
Non lo ho ricattato.
Non gli ho detto riammetti sta gente altrimenti sei una merda.

E appunto il sondaggio fu una risposta ad un'azione di forza di Asudem e compagnia bella...

Che continuavano ad aprire 3d dal sapore Tu ora riammetti persa.

Comunque quella volta ricevetti queste parole da Johannes
Ok, tutti possono tornare, basta che stiano calmini, che qui nessuno ha tutta ragione o tutto torto.
E sono stanco di queste beghe.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io però ho chiesto a Giovanni.
> Non lo ho ricattato.
> Non gli ho detto riammetti sta gente altrimenti sei una merda.
> 
> ...


Ma Giovanni è quello che scrive sui thread chiusi (attualmente eh) e poi se glielo chiedi fa finta di niente. Eh?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro il Veneto andrebbe bonificato dalla mafia di stato.
> Da tutti quei funzionari corrotti che hanno creato quella mentalità.
> Per cui, tu industriale mi dai la tangente e noi non ti facciamo niente.
> Non ci stai ti spacchiamo il culo.
> ...


No. La ragione era chiara, ho votato nel sondaggio sulla casella sbagliata. Metodi da quaquaraquà, insomma.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vogliamo farlo sì.
> e lo trovo criticabile perché non è stato solo un interessarsi degli amici che capirei ma un disprezzare gli altri


Ma non si è capito bene.
Io non ho fatto distinzione di amici o meno.
Ma solo ho portato avanti una richiesta fattami.
Tanto appunto non mi costava nulla.

Tu mi hai forse chiesto qualcosa? NO.

Quindi...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si è capito bene.
> *Io non ho fatto distinzione di amici o meno.
> *Ma solo ho portato avanti una richiesta fattami.
> Tanto appunto non mi costava nulla.
> ...


Io non c'ero e non so altro, ma questa è una palesissima vaccata alla quale potrebbe credere forse uno che ti legge da tipo due post. Ma neanche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si è capito bene.
> Io non ho fatto distinzione di amici o meno.
> Ma solo ho portato avanti una richiesta fattami.
> Tanto appunto non mi costava nulla.
> ...


ma immagino che quelli che ti hanno fatto la richiesta fossero in buoni rapporti con te, diversamente non ti si sarebbero rivolti. Non capisco perchè non rivolgersi direttamente a GioFanni. La nostra mania di farci sempre raccomandare da qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non parlavo nello specifico, non c'ero.
> Tu eri stata bannata? se sì, come tornasti?


su sondaggio


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma immagino che quelli che ti hanno fatto la richiesta fossero in buoni rapporti con te, diversamente non ti si sarebbero rivolti. *Non capisco perchè non rivolgersi direttamente a GioFanni.* La nostra mania di farci sempre raccomandare da qualcuno.


Scusa, ma rivolgersi dechè? Uno ti prende senza motivo a calci nei denti e tu gli scrivi chiedendo civilmente spiagazioni, e supplicando la riammissione?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma immagino che quelli che ti hanno fatto la richiesta fossero in buoni rapporti con te, diversamente non ti si sarebbero rivolti. Non capisco perchè non rivolgersi direttamente a GioFanni. La nostra mania di farci sempre raccomandare da qualcuno.


Ma non lo so
Come dite voi
Sono scelte...no?

L'idea di Giofanni era...
Che tutti quelli che vogliono Persa si facciano un forum per loro: io ne ho le scatole piene.

Infatti io subolamente lanciavo messaggi dicendo che per me se Persa restava o meno era del tutto indifferente
....

Non votai il sondaggio
perchè avevo nasato la castroneria...

Scegli: Vuoi darmela si o si? Sei disposta a darmela si o si?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rivolgersi dechè? Uno ti prende senza motivo a calci nei denti e tu gli scrivi chiedendo civilmente spiagazioni, e supplicando la riammissione?


Gli animi non erano sereni.
E sta scritto guardarsi dall'ira dei miti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> su sondaggio


Tipo elezione di miss Italia? Hai auspicato la pace nel mondo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma immagino che quelli che ti hanno fatto la richiesta fossero in buoni rapporti con te, diversamente non ti si sarebbero rivolti. Non capisco perchè non rivolgersi direttamente a GioFanni. La nostra mania di farci sempre raccomandare da qualcuno.


io infatti scrissi a lui che con grande aria annoiata disse che c'era questa noiosa che chiedeva di rientrare...
nessun altro lo fece pensando che questo fosse abbassarsi salvo venire poi a leggere con altri nick , cosa cheio avrei trovato avvilente


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io la dedicavo ad apollonia chiamata apolla da lothar


Ma grazie!!!!
anch'io la sapevo come Miss Caciotta. Mi ha fatto scendere una lacrimuccia perché me la diceva sempre mia nonna... che ora non c'è più.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tipo elezione di miss Italia? Hai auspicato la pace nel mondo?


ovviamente non sono io che lo ho aperto


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli animi non erano sereni.
> E sta scritto guardarsi dall'ira dei miti.


più che di ira dei miti, nel caso in oggetto parlerei di intrallazzi dei vigliacchi. Non scomodiamo citazioni a vanvera, dai


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rivolgersi dechè? Uno ti prende senza motivo a calci nei denti e tu gli scrivi chiedendo civilmente spiagazioni, e supplicando la riammissione?


beh, se Perply oggi mi buttasse fuori dal forum andrei a chiedere spiegazioni a lui, sì.
Senza bisogno di suppliche peraltro.
A chi altro?
Mi sentirei personalmente in una situazione umiliante se dovessi far intercedere qualcuno, invece.
Se l'admin non mi vuole più nel forum faccio spallucce e me ne vo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io infatti scrissi a lui che con grande aria annoiata disse che c'era questa noiosa che chiedeva di rientrare...
> *nessun altro lo fece pensando che questo fosse abbassarsi salvo venire poi a leggere con altri nick *, cosa cheio avrei trovato avvilente


un'altra bella generalizzazione... complimenti pure a te. Sai bene che sono entrato solo per un saluto a verena, tra l'altro dichiarandomi apertamente.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

perché poi, al solito...io non ero né da una parte , né dall'altra dove tutti si ricompattarono in altra sede


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> più che di ira dei miti, nel caso in oggetto parlerei di intrallazzi dei vigliacchi. Non scomodiamo citazioni a vanvera, dai


Non lo so...


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No neanche lothar sa dietro quale nick si cela il quadro antico.


Nooooooooooooo! La Santa è fra noi? Legge e scrive?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un'altra bella generalizzazione... complimenti pure a te.


grazie


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooo! La Santa è fra noi? Legge e scrive?


Legge, ma non scrive.
Così ha detto.

E io non so nemmeno cosa legge o non legge.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie


evita, dopo quello che hai scritto. La malafede è sempre imbarazzante.


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, se Perply oggi mi buttasse fuori dal forum andrei a chiedere spiegazioni a lui, sì.
> Senza bisogno di suppliche peraltro.
> A chi altro?
> Mi sentirei personalmente in una situazione umiliante se dovessi far intercedere qualcuno, invece.
> Se l'admin non mi vuole più nel forum faccio spallucce e me ne vo.


perchè la pensi sempre come me?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un'altra bella generalizzazione... complimenti pure a te. Sai bene che sono entrato solo per un saluto a verena, tra l'altro dichiarandomi apertamente.


ma non credo proprio alludesse a te. Mi ricordo di una discussione con il conte in proposito, gente che veniva qui, leggeva e ripostava tutto in altro forum.
Per me sono cose incomprensibili.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> evita, dopo quello che hai scritto. La malafede è sempre imbarazzante.


certo.infatti ci sono nero su bianco le tracce nel vostro forum dove si prende per il culo la gente che scrive qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè la pensi sempre come me?


ma perchè il filo che ci unisce è fatto di polpette, mio caro.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio alludesse a te. Mi ricordo di una discussione con il conte in proposito, gente che veniva qui, leggeva e ripostava tutto in altro forum.
> Per me sono cose incomprensibili.


sarebbe il caso, se davvero non si allude,  di chiarire il proprio pensiero perchè certe generalizzazioni quando si interviene in una discussione o sono ingenue o davvero in malafede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.infatti ci sono nero su bianco le tracce nel *vostro* forum dove si prende per il culo la gente che scrive qui.


ah, ops.

comunque quando sei stata riammessa a furor di popolo un sorrisino di compiacimento l'hai fatto, scommetto. Potevi anche auspicare la pace nel mondo, dai.


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè il filo che ci unisce è fatto di polpette, mio caro.
> :mrgreen:


con ciò vuoi dire che siamo 2 intenditori? :mrgreen:

di polpette intendo


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

*SCUSATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

io ho aperto un nhuovo thread....andateci e calmatevi


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho aperto un nhuovo thread....andateci e calmatevi


ke ti strilli.... non hai dormito sta notte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe il caso, se davvero non si allude, di chiarire il proprio pensiero perchè certe generalizzazioni quando si interviene in una discussione o sono ingenue o davvero in malafede.


ma, scusa se sembro cappuccetto rosso con il lupoD) tu eri uno di quelli che leggevano qui e postavano là?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.infatti ci sono nero su bianco le tracce nel vostro forum dove si prende per il culo la gente che scrive qui.


intanto non  il "mio forum", poi se lì è stato preso per il culo il conte o qualcun altro, la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Facile fare il frocio col culo degli altri eh?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, ops.
> 
> comunque quando sei stata riammessa a furor di popolo un sorrisino di compiacimento l'hai fatto, scommetto. Potevi anche auspicare la pace nel mondo, dai.


ma quale furor  di popolo avrà votato giusto sterminatore ed alce mi pare


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ke ti strilli.... non hai dormito sta notte?


oh si eccome....e tu furbacchieeto?


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh si eccome....e tu furbacchieeto?


si, ho dormito MOLTO BENE ...........


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> intanto non  il "mio forum", poi se lì è stato preso per il culo il conte o qualcun altro, la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Facile fare il frocio col culo degli altri eh?


se so froci pure gli altri, si


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, scusa se sembro cappuccetto rosso con il lupoD) tu eri uno di quelli che leggevano qui e postavano là?


No. Non leggevo qui. Sono entrato una volta come ospite dichiarandomi, per un pensiero ad una persona che non c'è più.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si, ho dormito MOLTO BENE ...........


dai raccontami...che facesti|?


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

ohhhhh e chi sarebbe frocio? lo VOGLIO conoscere


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No. Non leggevo qui. Sono entrato una volta come ospite dichiarandomi, per un pensiero ad una persona che non c'è più.


ok , tutti meno te


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai raccontami...che facesti|?


ke facesti? 
uno che dorme MOLTO bene, secondo te che fa?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ke facesti?
> uno che dorme MOLTO bene, secondo te che fa?


dorme


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dorme


ma come hai fatto ad indovinare.... sei perspicace


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ancora? ... :nuke:


Sì, i grattini fanno bene all'anima!
P.S.: Dov'è finito Barbarossa?


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, i grattini fanno bene all'anima!


Sicura?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come hai fatto ad indovinare.... sei perspicace


e' che ho preso intellighenzia plus stamattina.....pasticchette


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, i grattini fanno bene all'anima!


con quest'avatar viene proprio la voglia di farteli


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con quest'avatar viene proprio la voglia di farteli


solo a lui? 
a me no?


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sicura?


Sì, sicura. 
Molto meno quei battibecchi qui sopra. 

Se volete litigare, tra l'altro per cose di cui non sono a conoscenza, vi prego di andarlo a fare in un altro posto. Un conto è cazzeggiare piacevolmente ed andare "fuori tema", un altro è inquinare il 3d di una persona che è entrata in questo forum per fare chiarezza e chiedere consigli su di una situazione delicata.
Grazie!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> solo a lui?
> a me no?


veramente lei.
no:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente lei.
> no:mrgreen:


ops, hai ragione 

chiedo scusa a lei/lui

noooooooooooo? anche se tolgo il cappellino?


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ops, hai ragione
> 
> chiedo scusa a lei/lui
> 
> noooooooooooo? anche se tolgo il cappellino?


Ci sarà un covo di pulci la sotto ...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci sarà un covo di pulci la sotto ...


na na na na
tutte le mattina faccio la doccia e dopo mi cospargo di anti pulci :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ci sarà un covo di pulci la sotto ...


che fico il tuo nuovo avatar!


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che fico il tuo nuovo avatar!


Mai come il tuo


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che fico il tuo nuovo avatar!


seee fico, solo il mio fa cagare?


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai come il tuo



io ho un debole per i lupacchiotti :inlove:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> seee fico, solo il mio fa cagare?




dovresti toglierti il cappello, secondo me


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che fico il tuo nuovo avatar!





wolf ha detto:


> Mai come il tuo


volete affittare una camera?
 :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dovresti toglierti il cappello, secondo me


ennò, il cappello mi copre gli occhi azzurri :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> volete affittare una camera?
> :mrgreen:


No ... tanto resto da simy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No ... tanto resto da simy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


secondo me non ti conviene, poi fa tu


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ennò, il cappello mi copre gli occhi azzurri :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente lei.
> no:mrgreen:


http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/a...te_il_fotoconfronto-86750459/1/?ref=HRESS-4#2

per la tua gioia...
la venere messa a dieta


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/speciali/a...te_il_fotoconfronto-86750459/1/?ref=HRESS-4#2
> 
> *per la tua gioia...*
> la venere messa a dieta


ma perché mi dedicate tutte queste boiate , che male vi ho fatto...vabbé un pochino ma non così tanto:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché mi dedicate tutte queste boiate , che male vi ho fatto...vabbé un pochino ma non così tanto:singleeye:


perche a te interessa l arte.....scusa non lo faccio piu:blank:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché mi dedicate tutte queste boiate , che male vi ho fatto...vabbé un pochino ma non così tanto:singleeye:


so' giovani, abbi pazienza


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche a te interessa l arte.....scusa non lo faccio piu:blank:


scusata


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai come il tuo


wow lupacchiotto che sguardo intrigante, che occhioni grandi che hai...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> so' giovani, abbi pazienza


tu non hai da miagolare al lupo?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> wow lupacchiotto che sguardo intrigante, che occhioni grandi che hai...


Guarda che l'ultima che ci ha provato così ha rischiato grosso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che l'ultima che ci ha provato così ha rischiato grosso...


sì ... ma poi com'è finita?:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico visto avatar di Apollonia?
> Qui c'è da tremare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


indubbiamente l'animale più belle del mondo.
che ne pensate?
è il più bello del mondo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> indubbiamente l'animale più belle del mondo.
> che ne pensate?
> è il più bello del mondo?


per me sì, indubbiamente. Le ho viste da vicino(ovviamente in gabbia e ovviamente purtroppo) e si rimane senza parole


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> indubbiamente l'animale più belle del mondo.
> che ne pensate?
> è il più bello del mondo?


'ho detto prima io!
quando 'ho vista tanti anni fa allo zoo mi ha tolto il fiato


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per me sì, indubbiamente. Le ho viste da vicino(ovviamente in gabbia e ovviamente purtroppo) e si rimane senza parole


ho provato una sorta di sindrome di stendhal ,pensandoci


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per me sì, indubbiamente. Le ho viste da vicino(ovviamente in gabbia e ovviamente purtroppo) e si rimane senza parole



ecco,
 ma in un ipotetico viaggio ai confini dello spazio...
non sarebbe più degna lei di rappresentare questo mondo?


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho provato una sorta di sindrome di stendhal ,pensandoci


lo sai che i tuo avatar, mi ricorda i tempi del liceo...
ero innamorato di Schiele, 
avevo proprio questo,
 attaccato con le puntine sulla parete della mia cameretta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sai che i tuo avatar, mi ricorda i tempi del liceo...
> ero innamorato di Schiele,
> avevo proprio questo,
> attaccato con le puntine sulla parete della mia cameretta.


come si fa a non apprezzare uno che invece della bonazza  ha uno schiele?
colpita e affondata (almeno per cinque minuti)


----------



## Tubarao (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Esattamente cosa stai dicendo quotando me? Che mi bannerete e che non potró piú rientrare?
> Qui si parlava di un imbecille che confinua a dire che io parlavo con k'amministrazione per farmi rientrare e ho spiegato per l'ennesima volta all'imbecille che io DECIDEVOdi fare quello che ho scritto.
> Mi rispondi gentilmente alla seconda domanda?


Ho semplicemente colto lo spunto dal tuo post (il fatto che sia tuo è puramente casuale) per dire che non sarà più così facile approfittare delle falle del sistema di registrazione per potersi re-iscrivere all'infinito. Anzi, sarà praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa a non apprezzare uno che invece della bonazza  ha uno schiele?
> colpita e affondata *(almeno per cinque minuti*)


...solo?
dovrei raccontarti di quando,
 sono partito tutto solo alla volta di Van Gogh...
un viaggio indimenticabile.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente colto lo spunto dal tuo post (il fatto che sia tuo è puramente casuale) per dire che non sarà più così facile approfittare delle falle del sistema di registrazione per potersi re-iscrivere all'infinito. Anzi, sarà praticamente impossibile.


Dai...impossibile non esiste....
Comunque non hai risposto. La prendo per buona.:smile:


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma come potrò amare una persona che sta laggiù?
> Sul piedistallo ce lo avevo messo io. ERA la persona di cui avevo più fiducia e stima nella mia vita.
> Per me ERA la mia vita (non pensare ad una dipendenza, eh!).
> 
> Grazie per l'abbraccio, me lo prendo tutto!



...anche per me era la mia vita, e ora non lo è più.
Ridimensionato drasticamente, ora posso dire di vederlo davvero per quello che è.
E sento di amarlo per quello che è, è un amore diverso da prima, è un amore maturo e distaccato quel giusto che serve per spaziare e aprirmi al mondo che mi circonda e che prima non vedevo appieno.
Lo chiamo amore, ma potrebbe essere anche qualcosa di diverso...
Ora è un compagno di viaggio, un viaggio che si fa insieme perché è così che abbiamo deciso, mi correggo: che ho deciso perché per lui io non sono mai stata in discussione.

E comunque questi eventi infausti sono anche un'opportunità per chi, come noi, ha incentrato la propria vita sul rapporto di coppia (sbagliando).
Dico "per noi" perché è così che ti leggo e se ho frainteso non me ne volere. :smile:
L'opportunità è di riprendersi in mano la propria vita, l'obiettivo quello di arrivare a stare bene con noi stessi, se si arriva a ciò, si può anche continuare a stare con loro che non ci sconvolge la vita.
L'importante è essere chiari con l'altro e mostrarsi inflessibili sull'impossibilità categorica di passarci sopra un'altra volta.
Non ci sarà più nessun negoziato e nessun percorso.
Mai più!!


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero certo non avresti capito. Ma ci sono abituato sai? Si, sono abituato a non essere capito. Provo a spiegarmi nuovamente.
> 
> Hai ragione quando scrivi " non c'è verità che tenga se è alimentata da una menzogna". Chi potrebbe dire il contrario? Nessuno.
> Purtroppo spider la vita non è così semplice, non c'è soltanto il bianco e il nero e sappiamo tutti che sono i colori le varianti per cangiare e cangiarsi. Questi cambiamenti ognuno di noi li ha assemblati attraverso un suo percorso di vita, e tu sai bene che ogni persona ha un suo percorso diverso influenzato da mille fattori e a volte talmente di diverso colore che la scelta fatta risulta radicale e fuori da certi canoni conosciuti. Sono in pratica dei compromessi che hanno di base situazioni che a noi sono sconosciute e devono essere accettate perchè sono individuali e specchio di una scelta personale soggettiva, spesso ( questo lo penso io) imposta da situazioni familiari che comprendono il partner, figli e chissà quali altri fattori e varianti.
> ...



ti rispondo solo perchè ti sento amico, non nel senso di amico vero, ovvio, ma di un amico come persona capace di comprendere.
Per me le risposte le ho date tutte e come ha detto veramente
 in modo efficace e pensato Brunetta...non c'è altro da dire.
chi vuole capire capisca, 
chi vuole mistificare  lo faccia, chi vuole stravolgere le domande e le risposte iniziale,
 faccia pure.
Mi trovo e sarò ripetitivo nella condizione di ricordarti che io ho già detto che
 la pensavo cosi, molto prima del mio tradimento.
spiegare il perchè la penso cosi, sarebbe cosa lunga e già è stata fatta.
Nessuno mette in dubbio che le persone , o i tradimenti o le azioni che fai...nascano da situazioni diverse.
un ladro che ruba per mangiare è ben diverso da quello che ruba per danaro.
resta ed era questo che volevano sottolineare che l'azione in se,
 resta un furto.
come la metti la metti sempre di un furto si tratta.
poi appunto fai te.
riguardo al superamento del tradimento o meno...
non vedo cosa cambia se hai letto bene sopra.
io il mio tradimento lo sto superando molto bene, nel migliore dei modi.
non cerco la corteccia e non mi appello alle scopate per ripicca come hai fatto tu.
io cerco le radici.
e le ho trovate.

pensi veramente che non avrei scritto le stesse cose?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> _prendersela, _si certo, solo con chi amo ma dall'altra parte mi sentirei piuttosto meschina ad infilarmi a casa d'altri furtivamente


Io non me la sono presa con nessuna. Ho chiuso ogni rapporto e ci sarebbe mancato fare le amiche!
Riconoscere che c'è stata corresponsabilità ed esprimere un giudizio intimo (e pubblico qui) che non ha conseguenze di sorta non capisco come possa essere contestato. Tenetevele voi le lenzuola e considerate pure che "l'altra" non c'entrava nulla!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non me la sono presa con nessuna. Ho chiuso ogni rapporto e ci sarebbe mancato fare le amiche!
> Riconoscere che c'è stata corresponsabilità ed esprimere un giudizio intimo (e pubblico qui) che non ha conseguenze di sorta non capisco come possa essere contestato. *Tenetevele voi le lenzuola e considerate pure che "l'altra" non c'entrava nulla!*!


non se se comprendevi me ma ho scritto molto in questo senso  e sarebbe paradossale  davvero


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ecco, mi hai illuminato sul pensiero che ho fatto stamattina.
> Mio marito è uscito presto e tornerà domani sera. Non mi ha salutato. Ma porca miseria, dici di volerti prendere cura di me, ma non puoi venirmi vicino e darmi un bacino sulla guancia?
> Forse hai ragione quando scrivi che possa essere timoroso, ma se ci tieni a me, e hai fatto quello che hai fatto, mettilo in conto che non sarò subito disponibile nell'immediato.
> Dovresti ricoprirmi di attenzioni, di mille attenzioni.
> Grattino!


Può esserci la paura di apparire finto un po' "ruffiano".


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco,
> ma in un ipotetico viaggio ai confini dello spazio...
> non sarebbe più degna lei di rappresentare questo mondo?


la vuoi mandare nello spazio, povera creatura? Lascarla nella giungla, o nella tundra o dove starebbe di suo?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti rispondo solo perchè ti sento amico, non nel senso di amico vero, ovvio, ma di un amico come persona capace di comprendere.
> Per me le risposte le ho date tutte e come ha detto veramente
> in modo efficace e pensato Brunetta...non c'è altro da dire.
> chi vuole capire capisca,
> ...



In effetti certi discorsi si prolungano troppo nel tempo, quindi passabili di "errore di lettura" vuoi per stanchezza vuoi per il tipo post che si legge. 

Complimenti per la stoccata della scopata per ripicca. L'accetto soltanto in due casi, il primo perchè magari fa parte del tuo carattere difenderti o chissà che.. il secondo è la lettura di qualche altro nick che scassando letteralmente la minchia mette in giro voci false. Se eventualmente non rientra in questi due casi, semplicemente non è accetta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non se se comprendevi me ma ho scritto molto in questo senso  e sarebbe paradossale  davvero


Ho letto tre volte :mrgreen:
Ma no era un VOI nel senso di chi dice che l'amante non c'entra nulla.
Ho risposto a te per ampliare quello che avevi scritto.
Poi è anche difficile riuscire a quotare qualcuno restando in tema, oggi.


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, sicura.
> Molto meno quei battibecchi qui sopra.
> 
> Se volete litigare, tra l'altro per cose di cui non sono a conoscenza, vi prego di andarlo a fare in un altro posto. Un conto è cazzeggiare piacevolmente ed andare "fuori tema", un altro è inquinare il 3d di una persona che è entrata in questo forum per fare chiarezza e chiedere consigli su di una situazione delicata.
> Grazie!


Infatti!

:incazzato:


----------



## Spider (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti certi discorsi si prolungano troppo nel tempo, quindi passabili di "errore di lettura" vuoi per stanchezza vuoi per il tipo post che si legge.
> 
> Complimenti per la stoccata della scopata per ripicca. L'accetto soltanto in due casi, il primo perchè magari fa parte del tuo carattere difenderti o chissà che.. il secondo *è la lettura di qualche altro nick che scassando letteralmente *la minchia mette in giro voci false. Se eventualmente non rientra in questi due casi, semplicemente non è accetta.


non so di che parli, 
non mi faccio abbindolare da nessun nick,
 gli amici li scelgo bene.

spiegami perchè mai avresti tradito tua moglie,
 se non per ripicca?
volevi provare...ti ricordi?
bene,
 hai provato e pensi di esserne uscito cosi.
ma a proposito,
 glielo hai mai detto?
perchè le cose cambiano enormemente...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto tre volte :mrgreen:
> Ma no era un VOI nel senso di chi dice che l'amante non c'entra nulla.
> Ho risposto a te per ampliare quello che avevi scritto.
> Poi è anche difficile riuscire a quotare qualcuno restando in tema, oggi.


come darti torto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non so di che parli,
> non mi faccio abbindolare da nessun nick,
> gli amici li scelgo bene.
> 
> ...



Io posso tentare anche di spiegarlo nuovamente, anche se sono stanchissimo di farlo, scriverlo mi sfianca dentro e mi rende triste, ci provo e spero soltanto che rimanga un dialogo fine a se stesso senza che continui per diversi post.

Tradendo ho voluto ferire la mia anima, anima di un maschio consapevole di rappresentare l'assoluto maschilismo e il più bieco uomo esistente in questo mondo. Io ancor prima che mia moglie mi tradisse l'ho tradita in tutte le maniere ma mai fisicamente. Questi pensieri uniti al dolore del tradimento alla mia sconfitta di maschio e a tutti quei preconcetti sbagliati che avevo dentro mi hanno portato a UMILIARMI FISICAMENTE..! a rendermi quell'uomo che nonostante schifoso perchè non ha saputo avvicinarsi a sua moglie portandola a tradirmi si sentiva per colpa di preconcetti migliore di lei. 

Ma sarai in grado tu da uomo riuscire a capire questo? 

Dirlo a mia moglie? non lo so, forse non accadrà mai. Soltanto il futuro potrà dirlo e se mi permetti questi afgfari sono soltanto cazzi miei, eventualmente ne volessi parlare ne parlerei io. O perlomeno se dovesse capitare di rispondere a qualche post perchè io stesso pongo il problema all'altro/a allora potrei capirlo e rispondere per giusta causa. Cosa che non vedo qua.


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> c'è una canzone che prima del tradimento mi piaceva ma che solamente dopo ho apprezzato al 100%.mi facevano bene quelle parole perché la verità è che la vita continua nonostante le nostre sofferenze
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HFyCfFJC0no]http://youtu.be/HFyCfFJC0no[/video]
> 
> Presto troverete la strada piu giusta:smile:


È la canzone che mi dedicava sempre quel gran .......

di mio marito quando andavo ad ascoltarlo!

La cantava benissimo.  Stronzo ma bravo.

chissà se poi la dedicava anche alla piccolina ahahsh


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io posso tentare anche di spiegarlo nuovamente, anche se sono stanchissimo di farlo, scriverlo mi sfianca dentro e mi rende triste, ci provo e spero soltanto che rimanga un dialogo fine a se stesso senza che continui per diversi post.
> 
> Tradendo ho voluto ferire la mia anima, anima di un maschio consapevole di rappresentare l'assoluto maschilismo e il più bieco uomo esistente in questo mondo. Io ancor prima che mia moglie mi tradisse l'ho tradita in tutte le maniere ma mai fisicamente. Questi pensieri uniti al dolore del tradimento alla mia sconfitta di maschio e a tutti quei preconcetti sbagliati che avevo dentro mi hanno portato a UMILIARMI FISICAMENTE..! a rendermi quell'uomo che nonostante schifoso perchè non ha saputo avvicinarsi a sua moglie portandola a tradirmi si sentiva per colpa di preconcetti migliore di lei.
> 
> ...


Finalmente ho capito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rivolgersi dechè? Uno ti prende senza motivo a calci nei denti e tu gli scrivi chiedendo civilmente spiagazioni, e supplicando la riammissione?


quoto
anch'io non l'avrei mai richiesto


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

:up:LG





Nobody ha detto:


> infatti ho fatto una cazzata a riaprire l'argomento :smile:


:incazzato::up:z


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> anch'io non l'avrei mai richiesto


perché?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Se mi butti fuori da casa tua senza che io abbia fatto nulla, sei tu che se hai piacere ti scusi e mi chiedi di rientrare.
Io di certo se sono dalla parte della ragione non ti chiamo per chiederti di riaprirmi la porta


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi butti fuori da casa tua senza che io abbia fatto nulla, sei tu che se hai piacere ti scusi e mi chiedi di rientrare.
> Io di certo se sono dalla parte della ragione non ti chiamo per chiederti di riaprirmi la porta


 non è proprio così.ad ogni modo va benissimo se però non ti prenderà mai più la curiosità di leggere perchè se per farlo ti devi mascherare per me non esiste proprio.
e un'altra cosa: supplicare una sega.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi butti fuori da casa tua senza che io abbia fatto nulla, sei tu che se hai piacere ti scusi e mi chiedi di rientrare.
> Io di certo se sono dalla parte della ragione non ti chiamo per chiederti di riaprirmi la porta



Non conosco i discorsi nè m'interessano, ma come concetto di fondo è perfetto e lo condivido.


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...anche per me era la mia vita, e ora non lo è più.
> Ridimensionato drasticamente, ora posso dire di vederlo davvero per quello che è.
> E sento di amarlo per quello che è, è un amore diverso da prima, è un amore maturo e distaccato quel giusto che serve per spaziare e aprirmi al mondo che mi circonda e che prima non vedevo appieno.
> Lo chiamo amore, ma potrebbe essere anche qualcosa di diverso...
> Ora è un compagno di viaggio, un viaggio che si fa insieme perché è così che abbiamo deciso, mi correggo: che ho deciso perché per lui io non sono mai stata in discussione.


Anch'io non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. 
Io c'ero, come punto fermo, come casa, e forse come compagna. 
Anche lui chiama "tornado" quello che "ci" è successo.(mi riferisco al tuo post precedente.)



Diletta ha detto:


> E comunque questi eventi infausti sono anche un'opportunità per chi, come noi, ha incentrato la propria vita sul rapporto di coppia (sbagliando).
> Dico "per noi" perché è così che ti leggo e se ho frainteso non me ne volere. :smile:
> L'opportunità è di riprendersi in mano la propria vita, l'obiettivo quello di arrivare a stare bene con noi stessi, se si arriva a ciò, si può anche continuare a stare con loro che non ci sconvolge la vita.


Hai inteso benissimo. Ho proprio incentrato la mia vita sul nostro rapporto. Poi senza figli, figurati.
Mi dispiace solo di averlo capito a 52 anni, e non a 32.



Diletta ha detto:


> L'importante è essere chiari con l'altro e mostrarsi inflessibili sull'impossibilità categorica di passarci sopra un'altra volta.
> Non ci sarà più nessun negoziato e nessun percorso.
> Mai più!!


Sicuro al mille per mille! Tanto, come diceva mia nonna, prima o poi le bugie si scoprono.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

ma guardate che spettacolo!http://www.repubblica.it/ambiente/2...a_di_un_leone_una_tigre_e_un_orso-86771782/1/


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Poveretti. Denaturati dalle circostanze.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poveretti. Denaturati dalle circostanze.


uff è vero ma almeno si fanno compagnia:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi butti fuori da casa tua senza che io abbia fatto nulla, sei tu che se hai piacere ti scusi e mi chiedi di rientrare.
> *Io di certo se sono dalla parte della ragione non ti chiamo per chiederti di riaprirmi la porta*


Appunto, mi pare ovvio


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guardate che spettacolo!http://www.repubblica.it/ambiente/2...a_di_un_leone_una_tigre_e_un_orso-86771782/1/


minchia che fighi....ma l'orso...l'orso....che spettacolo:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poveretti. Denaturati dalle circostanze.


orribile... ridotti a pagliacci per il divertimento degli uomini.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> orribile... ridotti a pagliacci per il divertimento degli uomini.


si , certo...ma che belli però....


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si , certo...ma che belli però....


gli animali sono splendidi... ma in natura non socializzerebbero mai, è come costringere te il conte oscuro e stermy a farvi una bevuta :singleeye:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> gli animali sono splendidi... ma in natura non socializzerebbero mai, è come costringere te il conte oscuro e stermy a farvi una bevuta :singleeye:


se la bevuta (grossa) avviene prima potrebbe essere
aggiungiamoci pure un cannone di dimensioni esagerate va'
ma sono d'accordo su tutto...io parlavo di estetica


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se la bevuta (grossa) avviene prima potrebbe essere
> *aggiungiamoci pure un cannone di dimensioni esagerate* va'
> ma sono d'accordo su tutto...io parlavo di estetica


mi sa che finirebbe col cannone che si porta JB nell'avatar  
L'estetica non si discute... è che mi fa sempre incazzare vederli ridotti così.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che finirebbe col cannone che si porta JB nell'avatar
> L'estetica non si discute... è che mi fa sempre incazzare vederli ridotti così.


gia...(per la considerazione sugli animali)

per il resto...ho imparato (tardi) che se non ho nulla in comune con qualcuno solo se costretto con la forza (e fanculo alla tolleranza)


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> gia...(per la considerazione sugli animali)
> 
> per il resto...ho imparato (tardi) che se non ho nulla in comune con qualcuno *solo se costretto con la forza* (e fanculo alla tolleranza)


infatti... e mi sa proprio che quelli non hanno mica scelto di star chiusi lì a farsi le coccole  In natura si prenderebbero più che volentieri a zampate nel culo :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... e mi sa proprio che quelli non hanno mica scelto di star chiusi lì a farsi le coccole  In natura si prenderebbero più che volentieri a zampate nel culo :mrgreen:


mah..non so...i felini forse no però....l'orso è proprio un'altra specie


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente colto lo spunto dal tuo post (il fatto che sia tuo è puramente casuale) per dire che non sarà più così facile approfittare delle falle del sistema di registrazione per potersi re-iscrivere all'infinito. Anzi, sarà praticamente impossibile.


Mi raccomando però a non prendere cantonate.
Epico fu quel che accadde a me in persona.

Io fui bannato, perchè in buona fede pubblicai un mp degli admin.
In pratica mi si chiedeva conto a me utente di chi fosse un altro utente.

Siccome non capivo ne feci un 3d.

Il casino fu questo:
Io sono a casa di una persona.
Parliamo del forum.
GLielo mostro.
Mi loggo da casa sua.

Poi sta persona decide di iscriversi per i cassi suoi.
Giustamente non mi disse che si iscriveva.

Risultato è che chi mi controllava vide un ip da cui mi ero loggato identico a quello del nuovo utente.
Quindi mi accusarono di clone, chiedendo conto a me di chi fosse sto qui.

E mi bannarono, ma bannarono anche l'ip di questa persona.

Personalmente, se tu teppistello del web, ( e preciso non è lecchinaggio), sei riuscito a sistemare sta faccenda.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io posso tentare anche di spiegarlo nuovamente, anche se sono stanchissimo di farlo, scriverlo mi sfianca dentro e mi rende triste, ci provo e spero soltanto che rimanga un dialogo fine a se stesso senza che continui per diversi post.
> 
> Tradendo ho voluto ferire la mia anima, anima di un maschio consapevole di rappresentare l'assoluto maschilismo e il più bieco uomo esistente in questo mondo. Io ancor prima che mia moglie mi tradisse l'ho tradita in tutte le maniere ma mai fisicamente. Questi pensieri uniti al dolore del tradimento alla mia sconfitta di maschio e a tutti quei preconcetti sbagliati che avevo dentro mi hanno portato a UMILIARMI FISICAMENTE..! a rendermi quell'uomo che nonostante schifoso perchè non ha saputo avvicinarsi a sua moglie portandola a tradirmi si sentiva per colpa di preconcetti migliore di lei.
> 
> ...


Come angel-A no?
Che smise di essere angelo pur di stare con quell'uomo ad armi pari.

NO 
NOn dirlo.

Lei credimi nel suo cuore lo sa già.
E anzi ti è "grata" perchè hai tentato anche questa via estrema, pur di recuperarti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

comunque in natura esistono cagnoline che allattano gatti , gatti che convivono con topi , lupi e agnelli....e non è questo che nuoce loro , anzi è un modo migliore per vivere.
l'amicizia che lega questi tre splendidi animali non è affatto triste,direi che è un valore aggiunto.triste è la loro lontananza dalla libertà


----------



## Apollonia (21 Maggio 2014)

Da Brunetta:
Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare (noiosissima premessa).
E' facile di fronte a una situazione vissuta da un'altra persona dire "io avrei...". In realtà nessuno sa come avrebbe agito.
Io so che in molte situazioni che ho poi vissuto non ho agito come mi ero prefigurata e tutte le volte ho sorpreso me stessa positivamente.
Penso che anche a Nicka sia successa la stessa cosa.
Questo perché le reazione che abbiamo è molto spesso quella giusta per noi in quel momento.
Non quella razionalmente o convenientemente giusta ma quella che ci permette di elaborare il fatto.
Quando ciò non accade (e anche quando accade) è necessario un lavoro di analisi molto lungo e faticoso.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Da Brunetta:
> Non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare (noiosissima premessa).
> E' facile di fronte a una situazione vissuta da un'altra persona dire "io avrei...". In realtà nessuno sa come avrebbe agito.
> Io so che in molte situazioni che ho poi vissuto non ho agito come mi ero prefigurata e tutte le volte ho sorpreso me stessa positivamente.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma infatti quanto sarebbe meglio dire
Quando mi sono trovato in una situazione analoga alla tua
ho provato questo e ho reagito così...


Una reazione non è mai giusta
Non può essere meditata

E' una reazione un moto spontaneo.

Per me non vale mai la pena di fare quel lavoro di analisi.

Sai perchè?

Poi devi fare la sintesi e lì so cazzi.

Perchè entri nel limite insito dell'uomo!
Puoi decidere come vivere ogni istante della tua vita: ma entro un limitatissimo range.

QUanto risolvono meglio quelli che dicono, ohi è andata così e non ci si può fare niente.

Tuo marito
Non può risarcirti in nessun modo.

Non si può.

Diletta mi disse: Conte ora navighiamo a vista.
Le dissi: Ma almeno andate da qualche parte insieme.

Con le analisi si rischia di passare la vita a girare intorno.

E si rischia ancor di più di vivere in funzione di quel che si è vissuto.

E allora paffete, ogni parola, ogni sguardo ogni minimo casin ti fa esclamare
Ah poffarre...sta roba mi riporta a quella volta in cui lui mi tradii...

E riparte la storia 
E te la rivivi e te la racconti sempre con nuove sfumature e particolari...

Sai di che cosa mi accusano oggi?
Di essere dimenticone e distratto...

Invece lascio andare via...lascio andare via...
Ogni sera svuoto la mente...

E dio quanto detesto le persone che mi riportano a certi discorsi...

Dico...no non mi ricordo, non mi interessa....per me è roba chiusa lì...

Pensa la bella parola oltrepassare...
Sopravissuti...vissuti sopra...


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2014)

*Buongiorno cara Apollonia!*

[video=youtube_share;HIYEbJZAueQ]http://youtu.be/HIYEbJZAueQ[/video]


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;HIYEbJZAueQ]http://youtu.be/HIYEbJZAueQ[/video]


Grazie! Non sai che cosa significhino per me, in questo momento, queste dediche musicali!
Sono al lavoro in incognito  e non la posso ascoltare, ma quando torno lo faccio di certo.
Ho ascoltato ATTENTAMENTE la canzone "il mondo" e ho colto dei significati porfondi in quella canzone. 
Hai ragione: nonostante tutto, nonostante i nostri dolori, le nostre malattie, le nostre gioie, il mondo va avanti. E noi siamo su questo mondo...
:kiss:


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *comunque in natura esistono cagnoline che allattano gatti *, *gatti che convivono con topi* , *lupi e agnelli*....e non è questo che nuoce loro , anzi è un modo migliore per vivere.
> l'amicizia che lega questi tre splendidi animali non è affatto triste,direi che è un valore aggiunto.triste è la loro lontananza dalla libertà


ma di quale natura parli?


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ... ma poi com'è finita?:mrgreen:


Dipende ... dalla versione della favola che scegli di leggere


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu non hai da miagolare al lupo?


 eventualmente? Problemi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> eventualmente? Problemi? :mrgreen:


figuarti, se sta bene a te 


''''''''''''''''''' ti dedico questi apostrofi


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma di quale natura parli?


Di quella con banderas che parla con clemerita o la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Di quella con banderas che parla con *clemerita* o la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata


ROSITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH
Pronunciato esattamente così


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> figuarti, se sta bene a te
> 
> 
> ''''''''''''''''''' ti dedico questi apostrofi


Gentilissima come sempre ... ricambio di cuore '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ROSITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH
> Pronunciato esattamente così



Ho già detto che ha proprio fatto una brutta fine?!


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già detto che ha proprio fatto una brutta fine?!


Insieme a quell'altro che ama la cucina italiana e si mangia il tonno in scatola...


----------



## zanna (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ROSITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH*
> Pronunciato esattamente così


O che cavolo ... uff ... anche se assomiglia più a meg raian (o come caspio se scrive) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Gentilissima come sempre ... ricambio di cuore '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' :mrgreen:


potremmo inventarci un modo nostro di comunicare, tipo morse....

tipo se voglio dire Ciao wolf sara: ''' ''''''' ' ' '''


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho già detto che ha proprio fatto una brutta fine?!


ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo?
Zorro che ha una relazione con una gallina... non solo, lei gli preferisce un pollo.
Non ci sono più i sex simbol di una volta...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2014)

*Nooooooooo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi raccomando però a non prendere cantonate.
> Epico fu quel che accadde a me in persona.
> 
> Io fui bannato, perchè in buona fede pubblicai un mp degli admin.
> ...


Ma nooooo,non penseremmo mai che tu sia tipo da leccare il culo.....,anche se giovanni ha ancora un pezzo della tua lingua incastrata fra le chiappe.Tuba prepara il culo....:rotfl:!Conte però a sta storia manca un pezzo,quando hai chiesto a tua moglie di scrivere a giovanni...peer farti riammettere...:rotfl::rotfl:che genio che sei....!


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Di quella con banderas che parla con clemerita o la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata


che ridere.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo?
> Zorro che ha una relazione con una gallina... non solo, lei gli preferisce un pollo.
> Non ci sono più i sex simbol di una volta...


a me non è mai piaciuto molto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che sono d'accordo?
> Zorro che ha una relazione con una gallina... non solo, lei gli preferisce un pollo.
> Non ci sono più i sex simbol di una volta...


Io me lo ricordo in una scena di sesso in un film orrendo all'interno di una gabbia praticamente nudo.....
E ora si è messo a fare i biscotti


----------



## Apollonia (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non è mai piaciuto molto


Neanche a me, ma penso che Sbriciolata parlasse dei sex simbol in senso lato, non riferito specificatamente a lui.
Ci son ben altri soggetti in giro...


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io me lo ricordo in una scena di sesso in un film orrendo all'interno di una gabbia praticamente nudo.....
> E ora si è messo a fare i biscotti



il film non era affatto orrendo, a parte la scena di nudo, 

è uno dei film con il finale più sconvolgente che conosca
 ed erano lontani i tempi del sesto senso e di tanti altri film.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooooo,non penseremmo mai che tu sia tipo da leccare il culo.....,anche se giovanni ha ancora un pezzo della tua lingua incastrata fra le chiappe.Tuba prepara il culo....:rotfl:!Conte però a sta storia manca un pezzo,quando hai chiesto a tua moglie di scrivere a giovanni...peer farti riammettere...:rotfl::rotfl:che genio che sei....!



ma non sarebbe ora di smetterla?
certo mi si dirà che voglio difendere questo e quello...
fai pure...noto solo che l'attacco verso un nick in fondo lo fai solo tu...
lui non ti si caga per un cazzo di niente.
strategia o no certo la sua, rasenta il buon senso...
quello di evitare inutili e triti post di insulti...senza senso.
e questo è già molto.
se ti guardassi indietro, vedresti che su 1000 post che hai scritto, 999 sono di offese e calunnie.
a me per esempio hai fatto una sola domanda mediamente seria, dico una sola,
 da quando sono qui dentro.
le domande non ti vengono perchè non ce l'hai, ecco perchè.
perchè di domande tanto per ridere e insultare invece ne hai fatte moltissime,
 la maggioranza.
perchè sai solo ridere, come uno sciocco.
le risposte già le avevi, non hai mai dovuto chiedere niente.

scommetto che ora te ne uscirai con mia moglie,
di quanto è troia, dei cazzi e via dicendo...
prova a sorprendermi.

ma tu non sai sorprendere,
 questo è il limite tra il coglione e  il vero artista.


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

*Buongiorno cara Apollonia!*

[video=youtube_share;jZhQOvvV45w]http://youtu.be/jZhQOvvV45w[/video]


----------



## zanna (23 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Neanche a me, ma penso che Sbriciolata parlasse dei sex simbol in senso lato, non riferito specificatamente a lui.
> *Ci son ben altri soggetti in giro..*.


Birbona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe ora di smetterla?
> certo mi si dirà che voglio difendere questo e quello...
> fai pure...noto solo che l'attacco verso un nick in fondo lo fai solo tu...
> lui non ti si caga per un cazzo di niente.
> ...


Secondo te ,dopo essermi divertito a coglionarti posso perdere ancora tempo con te?Tu sei il nuovo cagnolino del conte,adori le kango,le c3 picazzo...,adori le metropolitane senza mai averne presa una....,posso interagire con te?e su quale argomento poi?sei un progetto di uomo mai terminato,dignità e amor proprio zero,e su cosa possiamo confrontarci io e te?Sei solo una brava persona vittima delle sue fragilità,un moscerino impigliato in una ragnatela,non hai la forza di bucarla e più ti divincoli e più ne rimani avviluppatgni tanto bevi per cercare una forza interiore che non hai,ti credi quello che non sei,ogni tanto scrivi qualche frase astrusa e astratta,voli pindarici ,verità di comodo,e magari becchi pure quella che ci casca,ma sei solo un insieme di parole,dietro non c'è nulla o c'è poco,molto poco.Si,con te non mi sono comportato bene,pensavo che provocarti ti avrebbe potuto solo che far bene, tu vuoi solo sentirti dire quello che ti piacerebbe,nessun spirito critico,non ti metti mai in discussione,tu non sbagli mai,sono sempre gli altri a non capire......Si ,è arrivato il momento di ignorarti,ti lascio alla tua ragnatela.Un ultima cosa:il conte non mi ignora...mi ha messo in ignore a 46 anni....!Ciao bello.:up:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;jZhQOvvV45w]http://youtu.be/jZhQOvvV45w[/video]


Grazie carissima! Buongiorno anche a te, con un po' di ritardo.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Birbona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A ognuno il suo sex simbol!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (23 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te ,dopo essermi divertito a coglionarti posso perdere ancora tempo con te?Tu sei il nuovo cagnolino del conte,adori le kango,le c3 picazzo...,adori le metropolitane senza mai averne presa una....,posso interagire con te?e su quale argomento poi?sei un progetto di uomo mai terminato,dignità e amor proprio zero,e su cosa possiamo confrontarci io e te?Sei solo una brava persona vittima delle sue fragilità,un moscerino impigliato in una ragnatela,non hai la forza di bucarla e più ti divincoli e più ne rimani avviluppatgni tanto bevi per cercare una forza interiore che non hai,ti credi quello che non sei,ogni tanto scrivi qualche frase astrusa e astratta,voli pindarici ,verità di comodo,e magari becchi pure quella che ci casca,ma sei solo un insieme di parole,dietro non c'è nulla o c'è poco,molto poco.Si,con te non mi sono comportato bene,pensavo che provocarti ti avrebbe potuto solo che far bene, tu vuoi solo sentirti dire quello che ti piacerebbe,nessun spirito critico,non ti metti mai in discussione,tu non sbagli mai,sono sempre gli altri a non capire......Si ,è arrivato il momento di ignorarti,ti lascio alla tua ragnatela.Un ultima cosa:il conte non mi ignora...mi ha messo in ignore a 46 anni....!Ciao bello.:up:


Ciao Oscuro! Basta però offendere le macchine perché ieri ho visto il mio povero Scenic malconciato e graffiato e mi stava venendo una crisi di pianto


----------



## @lex (23 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film non era affatto orrendo, a parte la scena di nudo,
> 
> è uno dei film con il finale più sconvolgente che conosca
> ed erano lontani i tempi del sesto senso e di tanti altri film.


io l'ho capito a metà film che era lei stessa


----------



## Horny (28 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non critico Rabarbaro che, come al solito ma meglio del solito, ha saputo scrivere, però *sono allibita* che tutti siano tanto spaventati dalla solitudine, a parte Minerva, dal pensare che è meglio qualunque cosa rispetto allo stare da soli.
> *Pensare che possa essere questa, anche dall'altra parte, la motivazione a restare con noi a me darebbe i brividi*.


anche a me.


----------



## zanna (28 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... Omissis
> 
> Questo è il secondo capitolo della ricostruzione. Se da parte sua non c'è un'onesta e consapevole ed esplicitata forma di comprensione dei reali confini di questa sua avventura, il tuo lavoro su te stessa sarà stato inutile; però a quel punto potrai disinnamorarti completamente di un uomo che a quel punto sì dimostrerà di credere davvero di poter sconfiggere la morte con una storia d'amore nuova che non dà nessuna garanzia di durare. *A quel punto in te potrebbe subentrare la delusione intellettuale al posto di quella emotiva. E quella intellettuale, almeno per me, è senza ritorni.*


Potresti cortesemente approfondire il concetto?


----------



## Apollonia (28 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è il secondo capitolo della ricostruzione. Se da parte sua non c'è un'onesta e consapevole ed esplicitata forma di comprensione dei reali confini di questa sua avventura, il tuo lavoro su te stessa sarà stato inutile; però a quel punto potrai disinnamorarti completamente di un uomo che a quel punto sì dimostrerà di credere davvero di poter sconfiggere la morte con una storia d'amore nuova che non dà nessuna garanzia di durare.* A quel punto in te potrebbe subentrare la delusione intellettuale al posto di quella emotiva. E quella intellettuale, almeno per me, è senza ritorni.*





wolf ha detto:


> Potresti cortesemente approfondire il concetto?


Io l'ho interpretata in questo modo: la delusione che si prova dopo un tradimento è di tipo principalmente emotivo. Si sente sorpresa, rabbia, tristezza, gelosia, impotenza per ciò che è successo. Si è letteralmente travolti da queste emozioni, e spesso tutte insieme fanno sì che non si riesca ad evidenziare bene la situazione, il perchè sia successa e come sia potuta accadere. Ma quando la nebbia si dirada, quasi tutto è più chiaro e si incominciano a capire varie dinamiche, e da lì provare a ricostruire o lasciare andare la barca alla deriva.
La delusione intellettuale deriva dal fatto dell'onestà che l'altro ha nei nostri confronti, e anche verso se stesso. E' successo quel che è successo. L'ho confinato nel recinto dell'avventura. So che da lì non uscirà più.
Se il traditore capisce ciò e lo lascia confinato, si può ricostruire insieme, altrimenti la delusione legata alla capacità di (non) capire che la coppia vale più di un'avventura uccide qualsiasi velleità emotiva.


----------



## zanna (28 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io l'ho interpretata in questo modo: la delusione che si prova dopo un tradimento è di tipo principalmente emotivo. Si sente sorpresa, rabbia, tristezza, gelosia, impotenza per ciò che è successo. Si è letteralmente travolti da queste emozioni, e spesso tutte insieme fanno sì che non si riesca ad evidenziare bene la situazione, il perchè sia successa e come sia potuta accadere. Ma quando la nebbia si dirada, quasi tutto è più chiaro e si incominciano a capire varie dinamiche, e da lì provare a ricostruire o lasciare andare la barca alla deriva.
> La delusione intellettuale deriva dal fatto dell'onestà che l'altro ha nei nostri confronti, e anche verso se stesso. E' successo quel che è successo. L'ho confinato nel recinto dell'avventura. So che da lì non uscirà più.
> Se il traditore capisce ciò e lo lascia confinato, si può ricostruire insieme, altrimenti la delusione legata alla capacità di (non) capire che la coppia vale più di un'avventura uccide qualsiasi velleità emotiva.


Condivisibile analisi ... anche se considerando tempi di metabolizzazione sicuremente differenti si potrebbero creare ulteriori casini ... oltre a quelli che già esistono. In questo caso sicuramente la fretta non paga ... come peraltro l'attesa ... bel cazzo de lavoro


----------



## Fantastica (28 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io l'ho interpretata in questo modo: la delusione che si prova dopo un tradimento è di tipo principalmente emotivo. Si sente sorpresa, rabbia, tristezza, gelosia, impotenza per ciò che è successo. Si è letteralmente travolti da queste emozioni, e spesso tutte insieme fanno sì che non si riesca ad evidenziare bene la situazione, il perchè sia successa e come sia potuta accadere. Ma quando la nebbia si dirada, quasi tutto è più chiaro e si incominciano a capire varie dinamiche, e da lì provare a ricostruire o lasciare andare la barca alla deriva.
> La delusione intellettuale deriva dal fatto dell'onestà che l'altro ha nei nostri confronti, e anche verso se stesso. E' successo quel che è successo. L'ho confinato nel recinto dell'avventura. So che da lì non uscirà più.
> Se il traditore capisce ciò e lo lascia confinato, si può ricostruire insieme, altrimenti la delusione legata alla capacità di (non) capire che la coppia vale più di un'avventura uccide qualsiasi velleità emotiva.


:applauso::umile:


----------



## Apollonia (28 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Condivisibile analisi ... anche se considerando tempi di metabolizzazione sicuremente differenti si potrebbero creare ulteriori casini ... oltre a quelli che già esistono. In questo caso sicuramente la fretta non paga ... come peraltro l'attesa ... bel cazzo de lavoro


I tempi di metabolizzazione sono quasi sicuramente differenti, anche per il fatto di aver avuto una il ruolo di tradita e l'altro quello del traditore.
Ma, sempre che ci sia la volontà di superare la crisi da parte di entrambi, il lavoro è comunque difficile, almeno all'inizio.
Ti saprò dire fra un po' di tempo. Io per ora anche se cerco di credere nella mia relazione, vado con i piedi di piombo... anche se qualcosa di microscopico si sta muovendo...


----------



## Apollonia (28 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :applauso::umile:


:forza:


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> I tempi di metabolizzazione sono quasi sicuramente differenti, anche per il fatto di aver avuto una il ruolo di tradito e l'altro quello del traditore.
> Ma, sempre che ci sia la volontà di superare la crisi da parte di entrambi, il lavoro è comunque difficile, almeno all'inizio.
> Ti saprò dire fra un po' di tempo. Io per ora anche se cerco di credere nella mia relazione, vado con i piedi di piombo... anche se qualcosa di microscopico si sta muovendo...


Ci deve proprio essere la volontà ma non solo a parole,  nei fatti.

Più del traditore.


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Condivisibile analisi ... anche se considerando tempi di metabolizzazione sicuremente differenti si potrebbero creare ulteriori casini ... oltre a quelli che già esistono. In questo caso sicuramente la fretta non paga ... come peraltro l'attesa ... bel cazzo de lavoro


ecchenonloso! :mrgreen:apa:


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> I tempi di metabolizzazione sono quasi sicuramente differenti, anche per il fatto di aver avuto una il ruolo di tradito e l'altro quello del traditore.
> Ma, sempre che ci sia la volontà di superare la crisi da parte di entrambi, il lavoro è comunque difficile, almeno all'inizio.
> Ti saprò dire fra un po' di tempo. Io per ora anche se cerco di credere nella mia relazione, vado con i piedi di piombo... anche se qualcosa di microscopico si sta muovendo...


In bocca al lupo Apollonia.Ti mando un grande grande abbraccio!


----------



## Apollonia (28 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci deve proprio essere la volontà ma non solo a parole,  nei fatti.
> 
> Più del traditore.


Eh, eh, sono stata scema, adesso ho gli occhi ben aperti! E sono qui ad attendere gli eventi...


----------



## Apollonia (28 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Apollonia.Ti mando un grande grande abbraccio!


Grazieeeeee! Anch'io abbraccio te forte forte e ti mando una nuvoletta piena di stelline d'oro!


----------



## disincantata (29 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, eh, sono stata scema, adesso ho gli occhi ben aperti! E sono qui ad attendere gli eventi...



Se conosco un pò i traditori evitano il più possibile di parlarne. Per loro è passato. Inutile ricordarglielo.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se conosco un pò i traditori evitano il più possibile di parlarne. Per loro è passato. Inutile ricordarglielo.


Lo so, per loro è passato remoto, per me presente, molto presente!


----------



## disincantata (29 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so, per loro è passato remoto, per me presente, molto presente!



Per me è passato, presente e futuro.

Però cercare di parlarne costa fatica,  sono sordi.

A differenza  dei primi mesi adesso io ne parlo sorridendo, in modo ironico, raramente,  ma devo ancora trovare il modo per cui sia lui a parlarne.

Glissa.


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me è passato, presente e futuro.
> 
> Però cercare di parlarne costa fatica,  sono sordi.
> 
> ...


Non c'è un modo.Hanno il timore che ogni parola, ogni frase in più possa scatenare una nuova valanga e quindi evitano appelandosi alla vergogna, al senso di colpa e al disprezzo per l'amante.


----------



## MK (29 Maggio 2014)

Quindi chi invece ne parla in modo dettagliato non è un traditore?


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi chi invece ne parla in modo dettagliato non è un traditore?


Certo che lo è. Che c'entra? Mica la confessione cancella il tradimento....


----------



## disincantata (29 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non c'è un modo.Hanno il timore che ogni parola, ogni frase in più possa scatenare una nuova valanga e quindi evitano appelandosi alla vergogna, al senso di colpa e al disprezzo per l'amante.



Mio marito non si appella a niente se non ai non ricordo e non ne voglio parlare. Argomento chiuso per lui.

Non mi sembra senta sensi di colpa,  a parte le prime settimane in cui si vedeva che stava male e gli dispiaceva ancora di più stessi male io, se li ha  non li fa vedere, meno ancora vergogna se non verso le figlie che purtroppo hanno saputo, li è in difficoltà anche se loro non ne hanno mai parlato se non il primo giorno essendo presenti allo scoppio della bomba.

Poi cosa pensa davvero lui non lo saprò mai.


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito non si appella a niente se non ai non ricordo e non ne voglio parlare. Argomento chiuso per lui.
> 
> Non mi sembra senta sensi di colpa,  a parte le prime settimane in cui si vedeva che stava male e gli dispiaceva ancora di più stessi male io, se li ha  non li fa vedere, meno ancora vergogna se non verso le figlie che purtroppo hanno saputo, li è in difficoltà anche se loro non ne hanno mai parlato se non il primo giorno essendo presenti allo scoppio della bomba.
> 
> *Poi cosa pensa davvero lui non lo saprò mai*.


Questo vale per tutte....non lo sapremmo mai ma se è rimasto con te e non sta con la piccolina un po'di vergogna e sensi di colpa ce li avrà presumo.Secondo me ti ama molto.


----------



## disincantata (29 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Questo vale per tutte....non lo sapremo mai ma se è rimasto con te e non sta con la piccolina un po'di vergogna e sensi di colpa ce li avrà presumo.Secondo me ti ama molto.



Si fa fatica a crederlo dopo un tradimento, figuriamoci dopo uno lungo e che sarebbe ancora in vita se lei non si fosse stancata di aspettare, cosa non lo so.

Dovrei credere a lui che si sentiva ricattato, so che è vero, per come poi è finita, ma caspita, una ti ricatta reagisci e mandala all'inferno. Tanto se è una vipera e cattiva te la farà pagare comunque.

Capita che diventi rosso all'improvviso quando gli dico qualcosa, più che altro sa che non è 'al sicuro', per niente.


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so, per loro è passato remoto, per me presente, molto presente!



per il traditore il tempo è dinamico, per il tradito statico.
come giustamente hanno scritto, fior di filosofi.
io mi sono chiesto, da subito cosa volessero dire 
moltochiaro all'istante , molto meno dopo.
in fondo si tratta di capire cosa ci sta dietro il tempo e i suoi inevitabili ricordi.
per loro un passato lontano, lontano, per noi carne fresca, che ancora brucia.
e anche tutta questa differente percezione che porta tanta diffidenza.
un motivo in più per sentirsi sempre lontani.
ecco vedete, ho usato l'aggettivo "inevitabile"...nessun traditore l'userebbe mai.
tutto è relativo, anche il tradimento.


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per il traditore il tempo è dinamico, per il tradito statico.
> come giustamente hanno scritto, fior di filosofi.
> io mi sono chiesto, da subito cosa volessero dire
> moltochiaro all'istante , molto meno dopo.
> ...


Da incorniciare.....:up:


----------



## Diletta (29 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me è passato, presente e futuro.
> 
> Però cercare di parlarne costa fatica,  sono sordi.
> 
> ...




...e allora mi sento di dirti che sei davvero "al di là del guado".
Perfetto!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non c'è un modo.Hanno il timore che ogni parola, ogni frase in più possa scatenare una nuova valanga e quindi evitano *appelandosi alla vergogna, al senso di colpa e al disprezzo per l'amante.*




magari...avessero vergogna e provassero sensi di colpa!!
(Parlo del mio però).
Quanto al disprezzo per l'amante: questo è sicuro e garantito, altro che definirle "il nulla" come dice Lothar, gliene dicono mooolto mooolto peggio!!!  
Dietro le spalle però, tanto loro ci sono abituati...


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> magari...avessero vergogna e provassero sensi di colpa!!
> (Parlo del mio però).
> Quanto al disprezzo per l'amante: questo è sicuro e garantito, altro che definirle "il nulla" come dice Lothar, gliene dicono mooolto mooolto peggio!!!
> Dietro le spalle però, tanto loro ci sono abituati...


non ho detto che provano vergogna o sensi di colpa (nemmeno il mio li prova veramentese s' incontrano il mio e il tuo so'cazzi) ma che
pur di non parlarne, usano come scusa questi 
elementi.Tanto come ha  detto Disi non lo sapremmo maiun bacione diletta bella!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per il traditore il tempo è dinamico, per il tradito statico.
> come giustamente hanno scritto, fior di filosofi.
> io mi sono chiesto, da subito cosa volessero dire
> moltochiaro all'istante , molto meno dopo.
> ...


Chi tradisce sceglie, è padrone di una struttura relazionale (multipla) e di conseguenza vive la sua vita nel divenire dinamico di sé nelle relazioni.
Chi è tradito vive per qualche mese, qualche anno in una dimensione che poi scopre non essere completa e quindi reale.
A parte la difficoltà di dover rivedere il passato e rivedersi in una struttura in cui ignorava di trovarsi e in cui si muoveva senza coordinate, vive sempre un presente in cui non è più certo che sia quello che sente di vivere perché, dopo, immagina sempre che ci sia qualcosa di inconoscibile perché è certo dell'opacità del traditore.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per il traditore il tempo è dinamico, per il tradito statico.
> come giustamente hanno scritto, fior di filosofi.
> io mi sono chiesto, da subito cosa volessero dire
> moltochiaro all'istante , molto meno dopo.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce sceglie, è padrone di una struttura relazionale (multipla) e di conseguenza vive la sua vita nel divenire dinamico di sé nelle relazioni.
> Chi è tradito vive per qualche mese, qualche anno in una dimensione che poi scopre non essere completa e quindi reale.
> A parte la difficoltà di dover rivedere il passato e rivedersi in una struttura in cui ignorava di trovarsi e in cui si muoveva senza coordinate, vive sempre un presente in cui non è più certo che sia quello che sente di vivere perché, dopo, immagina sempre che ci sia qualcosa di inconoscibile perché è certo dell'opacità del traditore.


 Quoto tutto! 
E complimenti per la capacità di scrittura così elevata.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> magari...avessero vergogna e provassero sensi di colpa!!
> (Parlo del mio però).
> Quanto al disprezzo per l'amante: questo è sicuro e garantito, altro che definirle "il nulla" come dice Lothar, gliene dicono mooolto mooolto peggio!!!
> Dietro le spalle però, tanto loro ci sono abituati...


Mio marito il senso di colpa non ha proprio idea di cosa sia! La vergogna, poi! Lui mi ha detto che ha avuto onestà intellettuale e che non si rimprovera nulla!
Il disprezzo per l'amante??? Mio marito non ha e non ha avuto neanche quello. La prima volta che l'ho chiamata troia a momenti mi sbrana! Adesso si è abituato!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito il senso di colpa non ha proprio idea di cosa sia! La vergogna, poi! Lui mi ha detto che ha avuto onestà intellettuale e che non si rimprovera nulla!
> Il disprezzo per l'amante??? Mio marito non ha e non ha avuto neanche quello. La prima volta che l'ho chiamata troia a momenti mi sbrana! Adesso si è abituato!:rotfl:


E menomale che ogni tanto qualcuno coerente lo si trova.
Capisco che faccia male a chi ha subito il tradimento ma io apprezzerei che non te la racconta


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora mi sento di dirti che sei davvero "al di là del guado".
> Perfetto!!


Merito del mio 'psicologo personale privato gratuito'......ah ah ah

osservandolo  capisco poco poco del loro modo di ragionare

Siamo e sono veramente altro da chi hanno/abbiamo a casa.

Non hanno dubbi davanti al salto dalla torre: gettano l'amica/o.


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce sceglie, è padrone di una struttura relazionale (multipla) e di conseguenza vive la sua vita nel divenire dinamico di sé nelle relazioni.
> Chi è tradito vive per qualche mese, qualche anno in una dimensione che poi scopre non essere completa e quindi reale.
> A parte la difficoltà di dover rivedere il passato e rivedersi in una struttura in cui ignorava di trovarsi e in cui si muoveva senza coordinate, vive sempre un presente in cui non è più certo che sia quello che sente di vivere perché, dopo, immagina sempre che ci sia qualcosa di inconoscibile perché è certo dell'opacità del traditore.


Vero. Per me è proprio così.


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito il senso di colpa non ha proprio idea di cosa sia! La vergogna, poi! Lui mi ha detto che ha avuto onestà intellettuale e che non si rimprovera nulla!
> Il disprezzo per l'amante??? Mio marito non ha e non ha avuto neanche quello. La prima volta che l'ho chiamata troia a momenti mi sbrana! Adesso si è abituato!:rotfl:


Almeno dopo il tradimento si è mostrato coerente e sincero.Tu come stai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per il traditore il tempo è dinamico, per il tradito statico.
> come giustamente hanno scritto, fior di filosofi.
> io mi sono chiesto, da subito cosa volessero dire
> moltochiaro all'istante , molto meno dopo.
> ...


bel post ragnetto.
C'è da dire che un trauma ti segna tutta la vita, ed il tradimento è traumatico.
E' traumatico perchè hai la sensazione che oltre al tuo compagno, anche i tuoi sensi ti abbiano tradito.
Non hai visto quello che era, le parole che hai sentito erano suoni falsi e così via.
Hai perso il controllo della tua realtà, della sua collocazione nel tempo.
Chi tradisce questo controllo invece l'ha sempre avuto.
Per questo riesce a rivisitare quella realtà e gestirla, allontanandone da sè la parte che non gli piace e relegandola tra le tante esperienze vissute.
Il tradito non può farlo perchè i traumi non si vivono, ma si subiscono.
E rimane la paura di subirli ancora perchè il tradito sa che è una cosa che può avvenire senza che lui possa farci nulla.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel post ragnetto.
> C'è da dire che un trauma ti segna tutta la vita, ed il tradimento è traumatico.
> E' traumatico perchè hai la sensazione che oltre al tuo compagno, anche i tuoi sensi ti abbiano tradito.
> Non hai visto quello che era, le parole che hai sentito erano suoni falsi e così via.
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto, e in particolare sul neretto.

Ma a me sta succedendo una cosa strana. Proprio perchè non ci posso fare nulla (nel caso in cui succedesse ancora), sono diventata meno controllante e più egoista, forse per evitare di soffrire ancora. Quindi ho provato a pensare che foooooooorse lui davvero è sincero nei miei confronti e a cercare di ricostruire qualcosa, invece di demolirla.
 Ho molta paura, ma cerco di vincerla.
Io non so davvero dove trovo questa forza, ma ve lo dico con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto, e in particolare sul neretto.
> 
> Ma a me sta succedendo una cosa strana. Proprio perchè non ci posso fare nulla (nel caso in cui succedesse ancora), sono diventata meno controllante e più egoista, forse per evitare di soffrire ancora. Quindi ho provato a pensare che foooooooorse lui davvero è sincero nei miei confronti e a cercare di ricostruire qualcosa, invece di demolirla.
> Ho molta paura, ma cerco di vincerla.
> Io non so davvero dove trovo questa forza, ma ve lo dico con tutto il cuore.


segui il tuo cuore, non perdendo di vista la ragione ma... seguire il proprio cuore è l'unica cosa che non possiamo rimpiangere un domani, secondo me.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> segui il tuo cuore, non perdendo di vista la ragione ma... seguire il proprio cuore è l'unica cosa che non possiamo rimpiangere un domani, secondo me.


Lo so, ed è per questo che ci sto provando. Ma quanto è dura guardare la persona per cui avresti dato la vita e chiederti se sia sincero oppure no...


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel post ragnetto.
> C'è da dire che un trauma ti segna tutta la vita, ed il tradimento è traumatico.
> E' traumatico perchè hai la sensazione che oltre al tuo compagno, anche i tuoi sensi ti abbiano tradito.
> Non hai visto quello che era, le parole che hai sentito erano suoni falsi e così via.
> ...


Parole sante.:up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto, e in particolare sul neretto.
> 
> Ma a me sta succedendo una cosa strana. Proprio perchè non ci posso fare nulla (nel caso in cui succedesse ancora), sono diventata meno controllante e più egoista, forse per evitare di soffrire ancora. Quindi ho provato a pensare che foooooooorse lui davvero è sincero nei miei confronti e a cercare di ricostruire qualcosa, invece di demolirla.
> Ho molta paura, ma cerco di vincerla.
> Io non so davvero dove trovo questa forza, ma ve lo dico con tutto il cuore.



Mi è successa la stessa cosa, soprattutto i primi tempi dopo lo scoppio della bomba.
Ho smesso di colpo tutti i controlli e investigazioni varie che, diciamocelo, sono anche parecchio stressanti.

E mi sono detta:
ok, le cose sono state chiarite e io sono stata più che convincente affermando quello che succederà se mi ricombinerà qualcosa, quindi sto serena perché i casi che si verificheranno sono tre:
1) lui si comporta bene, quindi meglio così
2) lui si comporta male, ma non me ne accorgo perché si è infurbito: in questo caso non ci posso fare nulla, quindi perché preoccuparmi? Se la vedrà con la sua coscienza, perché alla fin fine una coscienza ce la deve avere anche lui
3) lui si comporta male, ma si fa ribeccare: in questo caso addio a lui, la partita è chiusa definitivamente.
Siccome sono un tipo lungimirante, ho già in mente tutto quello che farei in questo ultimo caso, diciamo che ho pianificato le cose nella mia mente e questo mi conforta.   
So per certissimo che non rifarò MAI PIU' il percorso che ho fatto...e il mio avvocato è già stato (a suo tempo) avvertito che forse ci si potrebbe rivedere.


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi è successa la stessa cosa, soprattutto i primi tempi dopo lo scoppio della bomba.
> Ho smesso di colpo tutti i controlli e investigazioni varie che, diciamocelo, sono anche parecchio stressanti.
> 
> E mi sono detta:
> ...


E si,  ti costringono a cambiare. Si diventa cinici.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi è successa la stessa cosa, soprattutto i primi tempi dopo lo scoppio della bomba.
> Ho smesso di colpo tutti i controlli e investigazioni varie che, diciamocelo, sono anche parecchio stressanti.


Sì, stressanti, ma danno soddisfazioni! 



Diletta ha detto:


> E mi sono detta:
> ok, le cose sono state chiarite e io sono stata più che convincente affermando quello che succederà se mi ricombinerà qualcosa, quindi sto serena perché i casi che si verificheranno sono tre:
> 1) lui si comporta bene, quindi meglio così
> 2) lui si comporta male, ma non me ne accorgo perché si è infurbito: in questo caso non ci posso fare nulla, quindi perché preoccuparmi? Se la vedrà con la sua coscienza, perché alla fin fine una coscienza ce la deve avere anche lui
> ...


Uguale uguale! Mi hai tolto le lettere dalla tastiera!
Anche  la mia avvocatessa sa che potrebbe ricevere una mia telefonata da un momento all'altro, e saprebbe già cosa fare!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi è successa la stessa cosa, soprattutto i primi tempi dopo lo scoppio della bomba.
> Ho smesso di colpo tutti i controlli e investigazioni varie che, diciamocelo, sono anche parecchio stressanti.
> 
> E mi sono detta:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bellissima quella di infurbito....

Capito Lothy?
Da invornito a infurbito...

E se la te beca Infradito...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, stressanti, ma danno soddisfazioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon e da qui si capisce perchè Don Giovanni
Messo alle strette
Sceglie l'inferno.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> segui il tuo cuore, non perdendo di vista la ragione ma... seguire il proprio cuore è l'unica cosa che non possiamo rimpiangere un domani, secondo me.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so, ed è per questo che ci sto provando. Ma quanto è dura guardare la persona per cui avresti dato la vita e chiederti se sia sincero oppure no...


Bisogna vedere se il cuore suggerisce di seguire l'amore o la paura della solitudine.
Come sarebbe opportuno, prima di sposarsi vivere un periodo soli, così penso che sarebbe utile, prima di decidere di accettare un tradimento, provare a stare soli.
Aiuterebbe a capire.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se il cuore suggerisce di seguire l'amore o la paura della solitudine.
> Come sarebbe opportuno, prima di sposarsi vivere un periodo soli, così penso che sarebbe utile, prima di decidere di accettare un tradimento, provare a stare soli.
> Aiuterebbe a capire.


Ti do perfettamente ragione. Infatti io avrei una voglia tremenda di andarmene via, lontano da tutto e da tutti per pensare e riflettere. Ma non ho la  possibilità di farlo.
domenica scorsa glielo anche detto, e mi è sembrato un po' spaventato...


----------



## Spider (1 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel post ragnetto.
> C'è da dire che un trauma ti segna tutta la vita, ed il tradimento è traumatico.
> E' traumatico perchè hai la sensazione che oltre al tuo compagno, anche i tuoi sensi ti abbiano tradito.
> Non hai visto quello che era, le parole che hai sentito erano suoni falsi e così via.
> ...



ricollegandosi a quello che dicevi diverso tempo fa, sull'inconoscibilità di quello che è stato tra due amanti,
nasce in fondo il "tempo" statico e immutabile del tradito.

E' vero, il tradito non saprà mai con certezza quello che è stato, anche volendo, e questa inconoscibilità genera, il continuo interrogarsi, il ciclo dell' andare e del venire, del continuo ritorno del tempo.

Il tempo è sempre  al "presente" al tradito perchè appunto mai "passato" emotivamente.
nel chiedere, nel voler conoscere, nel domandare e domandarsi anche nei dettagli, spera di risolvere il tempo, di farlo scorrere, farlo fluire e andare via.

E' una domanda che sottovaluta molto il traditore, proiettato invece, specie se il pentimento è vero, nell'evoluzione di questo tempo, per lui il presente è già passato, nell'attimo in cui si è vissuto.

Serve anche al traditore, questo allontanamento dal tempo, perchè serve per dimenticare, per cancellare, e allora il tempo per non ricordare più, deve essere sempre più lontano, anche più di quanto lo sia veramente.

tanto il tradito vuole ricordare per superare, tanto il traditore vuole cancellare per superare.

Il linguaggio, la voce, però oramai è diversa.

Il paradosso assurdo che veramente lascia come eredità un tradimento, non è poi tanto come potrebbe sembrare all'inizio, il dolore e l'infamia tipica che si manifesta improvvisa, quanto l'incomunicabilità che ne consegue.

Il sordo dialogo tra due esistenze che vivono appunto,
 ognuno il proprio personale e insondabile,
 "tempo".


----------

